# HYDRAULICS WOWs!



## big pimpin

I mean.....wow! Lets see what you guys have seen out there....













This was on a 69 impala that was previous built by Hi-Caliber. For some reason the rear suspension was converted!


----------



## big pimpin

The rear suspension was about 3-4" off to the passenger side...so far that the wheel (a 14x6 mind you) was hitting the quarter panel!

WOW! Reverse upper trailing arm mounts!


----------



## 87linkin

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## big pimpin

Here is the driverside mount....look, they ran out of angle iron so they took a piece of flat steel and bent it into the shape of angle iron.



:0 








And it was welded so badly that when wrench was applied to it....after a couple back and forth wiggles it broke loose from the top angle piece! No cutting required! :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin

Again you can see how far the top trailing arm mounts are off! Not even anywhere near eyeball close.


----------



## maniak2005

:twak: :rofl: :rofl: :scrutinize:


----------



## big pimpin

And on the front the UNBREAKABLE balljoints were removed and replaced with cheap ones....along with being mounted from the bottom and attached to ball joint extenders. hno: hno:


----------



## big pimpin

Now to another car....this is a cadillac. Apparently the upper a-arm mount was ripping off....well here is the repair????


----------



## big pimpin

Oh its so good. :biggrin: 

Repaired we guess....but the mount wasn't even put back into place....it just had extra metal added onto it where it sat. See the rip and that gap on the back side.


----------



## big pimpin

Oh the horror!!!!!! :around:


----------



## maniak2005

thats ugly as hell. i would hurt somebody for doing that kinda work to my car :guns:


----------



## big pimpin

I really don't even know what to say.


----------



## maniak2005

use a grinder.
better yet step away from the vehicle, and put the tools down :twak:


----------



## big pimpin

:burn: That is all I have.... :barf:


----------



## Unity_Jon

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 12 2007, 10:39 PM~7245369
> *:burn:  That is all I have.... :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice, i bet his rear cylinders didnt squeak on the trunk floor


----------



## majestix65

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 13 2007, 12:37 AM~7245350
> *I really don't even know what to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thought this was a pic of a volcano. :dunno:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by maniak2005_@Feb 13 2007, 01:38 AM~7245358
> *use a grinder.
> better yet step away from the vehicle, and put the tools down :twak:
> *



Use a grinder hell, learn how to WELD!!!!!


----------



## 98LOWLINC

:uh:


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Feb 13 2007, 09:09 AM~7246987
> *Thought this was a pic of a volcano.  :dunno:
> *


shit,it look's like they use'd a candle,lit it then let the wax drip on it to weld it :roflmao:


----------



## SoTexCustomz

you can see how they cleaned it up real good before they welded it i dont think i can make a bead that perfect


----------



## 98LOWLINC

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 13 2007, 10:26 AM~7247061
> *shit,it look's like they use'd a candle,lit it then let the wax drip on it to weld it :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Feb 13 2007, 08:09 AM~7246987
> *Thought this was a pic of a volcano.  :dunno:
> *



Molten lava coming out of that shit!!! :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS

wow i smell some shit coming soon :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Scary to know that this type of work is traveling down someone's highway.....


----------



## Silentdawg

:0


----------



## 416impala

I got tonnes of air ride jobs that we have fixed. Anybody want to laff at some hackjobs? I will post them if you want


----------



## HARDLUCK88

do it phatz!


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Feb 13 2007, 12:44 PM~7248743
> * Anybody want to laff at some hackjobs? I will post them if you want
> *


Thats what we are here for!! :cheesy:


----------



## Pepper

these are the kinds of posts that make me feel good about myself! :biggrin:


----------



## 416impala

HOW ABOUT A REAL NICE SWITCH BOX


----------



## 416impala

HOW ABOUT A NICE CLEAN INSTALL!


----------



## 416impala

HOW ABOUT SOME NICE CLEAN PLUMBING.

SHIT THIS GUY WAS A PRO AT HOME DEPOT!


----------



## SMURF

*How about this nice Coil over set-up.  *


----------



## big pimpin

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: HAAHAHAAHAHAHAAAA!!!


----------



## 416impala

JESUS THAT IS REAL BAD LOL


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 13 2007, 12:21 PM~7248981
> *How about this nice Coil over set-up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF


----------



## djtwigsta

OK BP can ya top that shit.... oh my :0


----------



## socapots

wow... that last one is bad. lol


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by djtwigsta_@Feb 13 2007, 01:34 PM~7249092
> *OK BP can ya top that shit.... oh my  :0
> *


Man...that shits unprecedented! 


The only thing I can say is in this pic....no the "powerball" screw on plates were not taken off on disassembly....but they were not re-installed because the threading was stripped out.....so the cylinder end balls where just sitting in the cup!!! Driving like that!


----------



## CRACKINNECKSBACK

SEE KIDS THIS IS WHY DRUGS ARE BAD! MMMKKAA! :uh: THATS SHIT IS JUST FUCKING DANGEROUS


----------



## Psycho631

and these are the reasons why police pull us over cause they think we all got shit boxes like that :angry: Your gunna do an install then do it rite, if you dont got enuff money then wait and save up untill you do.


----------



## ENVIUS

dam


----------



## silver64

wheres the balljoint powerballs pic lol


----------



## BIGG-USO

this was a real good topic shows us new guys what not to do that half ass work will
get you a half lowrider or just might kill you or somebody esle on the road thanks for the looking out big homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 13 2007, 11:21 AM~7248981
> *How about this nice Coil over set-up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 41bowtie

nice custom work, i can honestly say ive never seen it done that way.
he should off atleast went under the brake line.
Que pendejadas
:buttkick:


----------



## big pimpin

Thats a custom brake line lock system. lol


----------



## OGJordan

10000 examples:

What's ghetto?


----------



## 1229

will someone please post the names and addresses AND LAYITLOW SCREEN NAMES of the people who did all the work shown in the pictures.


that shit looks like some kind of domestic terrorism plot to stop lowriding. but seriously, since the work has already been put on blast, its only fair that the people responsible are put on blast as well.



there is no excuse for doing work that shitty, anyone doing work like that should honestly die, it would be better to kill one person for doing that kind of work, than it would be for a whole family to get killed in a car accident because one of those death traps hit them head on because whoever was driving one of those buckets lost all control and hit them head on.

so killing just one person for doing work that bad doesnt seem like a bad idea. and putting them on blast and forcing them to hear what everyone else has to say about their work is justified. someone should strap the motherfuckers responsible to a chair and glue their eyelids open and force them to read every negative comment left about their work.


----------



## maniak2005

i would be embarrased to have my car like that. wtf if your going to do it do it right. that's fuckin retarted. and if anybody did that kinda work on my car i would kick somebody's ass and make them but all new shit so i could take it somewhere else.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 13 2007, 02:13 PM~7249905
> *will someone please post the names and addresses AND LAYITLOW SCREEN NAMES of the people who did all the work shown in the pictures.
> that shit looks like some kind of domestic terrorism plot to stop lowriding. but seriously, since the work has already been put on blast, its only fair that the people responsible are put on blast as well.
> there is no excuse for doing work that shitty, anyone doing work like that should honestly die, it would be better to kill one person for doing that kind of work, than it would be for a whole family to get killed in a car accident because one of those death traps hit them head on because whoever was driving one of those buckets lost all control and hit them head on.
> 
> so killing just one person for doing work that bad doesnt seem like a bad idea. and putting them on blast and forcing them to hear what everyone else has to say about their work is justified. someone should strap the motherfuckers responsible to a chair and glue their eyelids open and force them to read every negative comment left about their work.
> *


Tell us how you really feel! :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## maniak2005

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 13 2007, 05:13 PM~7249905
> *
> someone should strap the motherfuckers responsible to a chair and glue their eyelids open and force them to read every negative comment left about their work.
> *


or be force to read the science of hydros or see the pics of shit done right. :twak:


----------



## allcoupedup

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 13 2007, 03:21 PM~7248981
> *How about this nice Coil over set-up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow, muffler clamps are for mufflers.


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 13 2007, 01:21 PM~7248981
> *How about this nice Coil over set-up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what's wrong with my work on that?  





















































jk, I would never do an install that shitty.


----------



## SMURF

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 13 2007, 03:13 PM~7249905
> *will someone please post the names and addresses AND LAYITLOW SCREEN NAMES of the people who did all the work shown in the pictures.
> that shit looks like some kind of domestic terrorism plot to stop lowriding. but seriously, since the work has already been put on blast, its only fair that the people responsible are put on blast as well.
> there is no excuse for doing work that shitty, anyone doing work like that should honestly die, it would be better to kill one person for doing that kind of work, than it would be for a whole family to get killed in a car accident because one of those death traps hit them head on because whoever was driving one of those buckets lost all control and hit them head on.
> 
> so killing just one person for doing work that bad doesnt seem like a bad idea. and putting them on blast and forcing them to hear what everyone else has to say about their work is justified. someone should strap the motherfuckers responsible to a chair and glue their eyelids open and force them to read every negative comment left about their work.
> *


*Don't really know who did the Work but here's the tread i saw it in. I just gave up trying to help Homie on there. Some people just don't want to listen. :dunno:  *

*New style Power Ball.*


----------



## maniak2005

soe people have to learn the hard way when everybody clownin on them for a shit install or there car falls apart, or worse...


----------



## Str8crazy80

I know who's donig my next setup  

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 












































































J/k


----------



## KandyKutty

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 13 2007, 03:21 PM~7248981
> *How about this nice Coil over set-up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


notice the brake lines thats the best i bet he uses alot of front pads


----------



## SMURF

*OOH SHIT, ANYBODY SEEN THIS ONE FROM THE OTHER TOPIC? NOW I'VE REALLY SEEN IT ALL. :0  *












> _Originally posted by silver64_@Feb 13 2007, 02:08 PM~7249395
> *wheres the balljoint powerballs pic lol
> *


----------



## SMURF

:0


----------



## SMURF

:0


----------



## SMURF

The horror, the horror :0


----------



## SMURF

:0 Nice re-enforcing.


----------



## SMURF

hno: hno:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 13 2007, 11:21 AM~7248981
> *How about this nice Coil over set-up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



haha yiiiiiiiiuh that was mine, gettin that shit fixed now lol :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF

I know some of you've seen all these before but hey still good to look at. :biggrin: 

How about this one for the Airbag heads.


----------



## SMURF

:0


----------



## SMURF

:0 from the other topic, i think it belongs here.


----------



## SMURF

:0


----------



## SMURF




----------



## SMURF

:0


----------



## ICHIBAN

lol


----------



## SMURF

Some of this stuff is just hard to look at. :0


----------



## SMURF

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Feb 13 2007, 06:31 PM~7251459
> *you really making fun of me in this !!!!
> wow i have never done anything like this crap lol!!!!!
> 
> and the pics you put of my stuff were just pics
> i did not do that truck, pink car or the picture of the pump it was just a shot for the customer!!!
> *


*If you're talking to me Homie, i had no idea it was your Shop doing that stuff, i'm just posting pictures i found on another Topic, but if you say they're yours then that's that.  *


----------



## ICHIBAN

lol


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 13 2007, 06:17 PM~7251352
> *I know some of you've seen all these before but hey still good to look at. :biggrin:
> 
> How about this one for the Airbag heads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the only sence i can make of this. is they found it was rubbin the frame still. and till they could fix it, they used tape to keep from rubbing throw. because tape wont hold air...so thats the only thing that could be going on


----------



## SMURF

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Feb 13 2007, 06:39 PM~7251509
> *lol 3 pics of those are but only the pink car trunk
> truck bed shot and car with the pump in the corner!!!! all 10 year old photos not done by me anyways!!! lol
> *


----------



## 80GRAND

ALL I CAN SAY IS HOLY FUCKING SHIT I CANT BELIVE MOFO ARE THAT STUPID


----------



## UNIDOS

Oh mY


----------



## SMURF

> _Originally posted by GueroRegal_@Feb 13 2007, 06:16 PM~7251347
> *haha yiiiiiiiiuh that was mine, gettin that shit fixed now lol :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*
Glad to hear that Homie. Hope they do it the right way, there's alot of usefull info you can find inhere that will guide you through it step by step, you just have to search for it  Good luck.  *


----------



## UNIDOS

this is what you get when you dont want to spend the cash for a frame wrap


----------



## allbusiness

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Feb 13 2007, 05:57 PM~7251642
> *this is what you get when you dont want to spend the cash for a frame wrap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## UNIDOS

When 3 wheeling attacks... this happend in VA at about 80 MPH from what I am told, who said you can't bust a 3 at high speed


----------



## UNIDOS

and who has the first regal/59 Impala :roflmao:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 13 2007, 04:16 PM~7249925
> *Tell us how you really feel! :rofl: :thumbsup:
> *


that was the PG rated version. :biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 13 2007, 07:32 PM~7251899
> *that was the PG rated version.  :biggrin:
> *


I'm with J on this one, take a look at the pics above. If that dumbfuck was really doing 80MPH and hitting 3, serves him well. I have a family and can realize how dangerous some of this disgusting work and insane acts of stupidity really is.


----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## Vayzfinest

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Feb 13 2007, 07:11 PM~7251742
> *When 3 wheeling attacks... this happend in VA at about 80 MPH from what I am told, who said you can't bust a 3 at high speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that was my cousin, happen on the beltway.. he aint get hurt thank god.. but now he know not to do that shit again.. that was a cleaaannnnnn assss regal

R.I.P.


----------



## Vayzfinest

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Feb 13 2007, 06:57 PM~7251642
> *this is what you get when you dont want to spend the cash for a frame wrap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that a Monte?? :0


----------



## blackwidow

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 12 2007, 10:37 PM~7245350
> *I really don't even know what to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


help me im melting...............


----------



## Long Roof

I can't believe people really do shit like this.


----------



## Unity_Jon

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 14 2007, 12:39 AM~7256540
> *is that a Monte?? :0
> *



no its a mess.


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Long Roof_@Feb 14 2007, 02:50 AM~7256624
> *I can't believe people really do shit like this.
> *


EXACTLY.

between people doing work like that and making cars unsafe and giving hydraulics a bad name, and those people who are out there selling hydraulic parts that dont even work, it makes you wonder alot of different things.

but one thing is for sure, those motherfuckers are a bad example of a "lowrider".


----------



## 98LOWLINC

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 13 2007, 08:12 PM~7251315
> *:0 Nice re-enforcing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what is that fuckin clay???????? :uh:


----------



## UNIDOS

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 14 2007, 02:39 AM~7256540
> *is that a Monte?? :0
> *


Yes that's a Monte that is still riding around in VA, LOL that thing.. Did your couz get another ride yet? I just find that amazing they had 3 people in that Regal that rolled.. 

We used to do rolling road blocks on 66west so everyone could bust a clean 3 back in the day with out getting caught by VA state troopers


----------



## UNIDOS

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Feb 14 2007, 07:46 AM~7257498
> *what is that fuckin clay???????? :uh:
> *











no its hammer time


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by scorpio5765_@Feb 14 2007, 07:46 AM~7257498
> *what is that fuckin clay???????? :uh:
> *


that is a control arm that ichiban hydraulics did.


----------



## Badass94Cad

I like that trunk. It reminds me of a '59 Impala. Maybe I'll do that mod on my Regal. :thumbsup: :tongue:


I've seen a few cars in my day that had loose batteries in the trunk. That shit's crazy to me. :ugh:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 14 2007, 07:14 AM~7257792
> *what happened to him? I havn't seen him online in ages
> *


He's replied a couple times in this topic.


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 14 2007, 09:17 AM~7257813
> *He's replied a couple times in this topic.
> *


 :0


----------



## UNIDOS

When it comes to fixing setups I am no miracle worker and you just have to refuse to fix somethings. new set is the only option









I almost lost a leg on this fuckin tip
















































nice box








when I opened the trunk, he got best gold








when plug wires get out of hand, time to call it a day


----------



## UNIDOS

Best Interior


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Feb 14 2007, 07:44 AM~7257969
> *
> when plug wires get out of hand, time to call it a day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm sure Jegs and Summit appreciate the free advertising on that clean car too. :ugh:


----------



## dj hearse

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 13 2007, 05:32 PM~7251462
> *Some of this stuff is just hard to look at.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ha ha..i got that car at my shop..lol..
after it left my shop


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 14 2007, 09:14 AM~7257792
> *what happened to him? I havn't seen him online in ages
> *


he is still around. as soon as someone puts him on blast for doing shitty work, he starts bragging about how good he really is and always blames the shitty work on "other workers".

of course he has some satisfied customers, but then again there are alot of people in this world who were satisfied driving a brand new ford festiva too and some people eat from trash cans while others eat steak for lunch everyday, beauty is in the eye of the beholder AND SOME PEOPLE ARE EITHER BLIND, OR JUST NEED NEW GLASSES.


----------



## Guest

plexi glass battery hold downs!!! :0


----------



## UNIDOS

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Feb 14 2007, 10:47 AM~7258408
> *plexi glass battery hold downs!!! :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


there is a train solenoid and 3 ford type too


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 14 2007, 10:12 AM~7258210
> *he is still around. as soon as someone puts him on blast for doing shitty work, he starts bragging about how good he really is and always blames the shitty work on "other workers".
> 
> of course he has some satisfied customers, but then again there are alot of people in this world who were satisfied driving a brand new ford festiva too and some people eat from trash cans while others eat steak for lunch everyday, beauty is in the eye of the beholder AND SOME PEOPLE ARE EITHER BLIND, OR JUST NEED NEW GLASSES.*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D4LWoode

I know who did that work.....




but I aint no snitch!!!


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Feb 14 2007, 07:44 AM~7257969
> *When it comes to fixing setups I am no miracle worker and you just have to refuse to fix somethings. new set is the only option
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost lost a leg on this fuckin tip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when I opened the trunk, he got best gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when plug wires get out of hand, time to call it a day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



are these from elos shop in london


----------



## 81cutty

:ugh:


----------



## stevie d

the 7th pic down is elos hopper 67 caprice single 3 batts hitts 6" i nosed up with my double piston 10 batt g body n served his ass haha


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Feb 14 2007, 11:01 AM~7258522
> *
> *



sell me those fenner pump heads.... :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

can i have those porkys pumps?


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING

all i can say is wow......


----------



## Madrox64

these all look scary :0


----------



## UNIDOS

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 14 2007, 04:36 PM~7261191
> *the 7th pic down is elos hopper 67 caprice single 3 batts hitts 6" i nosed up with my double piston 10 batt g body n served his ass haha
> *


Yes I went to London from the USA to fix that BS and could not get anything done. He had no tools of correct size, no heat in his shop in the middle of Feb, a floor jack with no handle. He wanted me to work under a car with no jack stands and a bottle jack that leaked...

ELO buys busted cars from the states and sells them in the UK for mad cash.. 

he bought Eye Candy and I'm surprised its not fucked up too


----------



## UNIDOS

sad what i had to work with, breaker bar, impact sockets, channel locks, jack with half a handle, lol








Burned up Unity car


----------



## Guest

:0


----------



## Guest




----------



## switches4life

damn!!! fuck other topics, this is the funniest ONE! :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 14 2007, 06:56 PM~7263237
> *damn!!! fuck other topics, this is the funniest ONE! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


O I DO AGREE THIS SHIT SHIT IS TOO FUNNY


----------



## goinlow

when we openned our shop the first car I had come in was a 86 regal that had a wooden rack holding 8 batteries... I wish I had taken pictures of that shit before we ripped it out!!!


----------



## Vayzfinest

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Feb 14 2007, 08:03 AM~7257723
> *Yes that's a Monte that is still riding around in VA, LOL that thing.. Did your couz get another ride yet? I just find that amazing they had 3 people in that Regal that rolled..
> 
> We used to do rolling road blocks on 66west so everyone could bust a clean 3 back in the day with out getting caught by VA state troopers
> *



i remeber when marcos had that monte, i bought the other one that guy oso had, the blue 84 t-top :biggrin: 
yea it was a miracle that nobody got hurt... he got a couple new rides, got a regal that he sold to another club member. now he got a 93 fleet and a 80 coupe :biggrin: 



yea we still do that anytime we all get together and roll.


----------



## Vayzfinest

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Feb 14 2007, 08:16 AM~7257805
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that trunk.  It reminds me of a '59 Impala.  Maybe I'll do that mod on my Regal. :thumbsup: :tongue:
> I've seen a few cars in my day that had loose batteries in the trunk.  That shit's crazy to me. :ugh:
> *



lol it does look like it..
the batteries got loose afetre he flipped :biggrin:


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 13 2007, 03:21 PM~7248981
> *How about this nice Coil over set-up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


red neck coil over!!!!!!!


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 14 2007, 07:43 PM~7263660
> *lol it does look like it..
> the batteries got loose afetre he flipped :biggrin:
> *


  had did it flip? Or was he playin wit a monster truck :0


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Feb 13 2007, 05:11 PM~7251742
> *When 3 wheeling attacks... this happend in VA at about 80 MPH from what I am told, who said you can't bust a 3 at high speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE SAD THING HERE, IS THAT THE TOW TRUCKER OBVIOUSLY IS ABOUT AS GOOD AT HIS JOB AS THE DUDE WAS AT DRIVING WHO CRASHED THE CAR, LOOK THE THINGS FUCKIN FALLIN OFF THE DECK, HE PROBABLY DID HALF OF THESE SHOTTY JOBS, LOL :uh:


----------



## 6Deuced

I GOT SOMETHING TO ADD, A REGAL I HAD TO FIX, DAMN WAS IT FUN!!! :angry:


----------



## vengence

jesus christ makes me glad that my ride is gettin done right and im supervisin as much as i can..


----------



## Vayzfinest

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 14 2007, 09:26 PM~7264026
> *THE SAD THING HERE, IS THAT THE TOW TRUCKER OBVIOUSLY IS ABOUT AS GOOD AT HIS JOB AS THE DUDE WAS AT DRIVING WHO CRASHED THE CAR, LOOK THE THINGS FUCKIN FALLIN OFF THE DECK, HE PROBABLY DID HALF OF THESE SHOTTY JOBS, LOL :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

Mr.canada eh'..the sad thing here is that ur ass is talkin bout shit u dont even know. the tow truck driver is my uncle the driver of the car is my lil cuzin.. dont matter how the car sits on the truck..ITS FUCKED UP ANYWAYS..and talkin bout he did half the shitty jobs... show me what is shitty? that was the cleanest Og regal i seen, and my cuzin at the age of 17 was doing his own setups and Very cleannnnn ass setups and around here u dont see that much...    :biggrin:
so get ur info right when u comment on shit


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 14 2007, 07:56 PM~7264332
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> Mr.canada eh'..the sad thing here is that ur ass is talkin bout shit u dont even know. the tow truck driver is my uncle the driver of the car is my lil cuzin.. dont matter how the car sits on the truck..ITS FUCKED UP ANYWAYS..and talkin bout he did half the shitty jobs... show me what is shitty? that was the cleanest Og regal i seen, and my cuzin at the age of 17 was doing his own setups and Very cleannnnn ass setups  and around here u dont see that much...       :biggrin:
> so get ur info right when u comment on shit
> *


Oh i think the pics explain it all, tell ur uncle to learn how to operate a tow truck.


----------



## SICBSTRD

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 14 2007, 08:12 PM~7264481
> *Oh i think the pics explain it all, tell ur uncle to learn how to operate a tow truck.
> *


yea no shit...that cars just waiting to fall off the truck and kill someone :uh:


----------



## DonAntonio

Wow! I don’t know what to say except, Wow!
This must be the worst welding and frame reinforcement I have ever seen. But very entertaining, Great topic 
:banghead: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DonAntonio

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 13 2007, 12:21 PM~7248981
> *How about this nice Coil over set-up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## L-BOOGIE

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Feb 13 2007, 04:57 PM~7251642
> *this is what you get when you dont want to spend the cash for a frame wrap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This is old school. This is how frame wrapping started. Not the bridge though.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 14 2007, 09:56 PM~7264332
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> Mr.canada eh'..the sad thing here is that ur ass is talkin bout shit u dont even know. the tow truck driver is my uncle the driver of the car is my lil cuzin.. dont matter how the car sits on the truck..ITS FUCKED UP ANYWAYS..and talkin bout he did half the shitty jobs... show me what is shitty? that was the cleanest Og regal i seen, and my cuzin at the age of 17 was doing his own setups and Very cleannnnn ass setups  and around here u dont see that much...       :biggrin:
> so get ur info right when u comment on shit
> *



umm actually it should never be hangin off the side of the bed reguardless HOW fucked up the vehicle is bro... thats jsut common sense


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal+Feb 14 2007, 10:12 PM~7264481-->
> 
> 
> 
> Oh i think the pics explain it all, tell ur uncle to learn how to operate a tow truck.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 14 2007, 10:19 PM~7264571
> *yea no shit...that cars just waiting to fall off the truck and kill someone :uh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-One Luv_@Feb 14 2007, 10:58 PM~7264976
> *umm actually it should never be hangin off the side of the bed reguardless HOW fucked up the vehicle is bro... thats jsut common sense
> *


SO true


----------



## Vayzfinest

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 14 2007, 10:12 PM~7264481
> *Oh i think the pics explain it all, tell ur uncle to learn how to operate a tow truck.
> *


tell ur pops to learn how to aim and bust in her mouth next time :biggrin:


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Feb 14 2007, 08:58 PM~7264976
> *umm actually it should never be hangin off the side of the bed reguardless HOW fucked up the vehicle is bro... thats jsut common sense
> *


i've owned a tow truck 
and when your loading a fucked up car 
it dont matter how you load them 
as long as the front hooks are on the a arms or frame holes and the rear hooks are on the axle or frame 
thats all that matters 
i've tried loading a car on my flatbed with a broken ball joint and that car was a bitch to get up on and off the bed

try it


----------



## Vayzfinest

a car that fucked up, its kinda hard to make it come up the bed str8.. its hooked on so it aint going no where.


----------



## Vayzfinest

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Feb 14 2007, 11:50 PM~7265448
> *i've owned a tow truck
> and when your loading a fucked up car
> it dont matter how you load them
> as long as the front hooks are on the a arms or frame holes  and the rear hooks are on the axle or frame
> thats all that matters
> i've tried loading a car on my flatbed with a broken ball joint and that car was a bitch to get up on and off  the bed
> 
> try it
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced

I have towed many of cars with some of my friends who own tow trucks, there's things called wheel sliders that you shove in front of the wheels so that they dont turn, it just drags it up, thats how you pull up a fucked up car, having a car hanging off the side of a bed is completely 100% UNEXCEPTABLE! period.

yes its more difficult but theres no excuse for that picture.


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 14 2007, 09:47 PM~7265421
> *tell ur pops to learn how to aim and bust in her mouth next time :biggrin:
> *


wow, your so funny. :uh:


----------



## Vayzfinest

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 15 2007, 12:23 AM~7265727
> *I have towed many of cars with some of my friends who own tow trucks, there's things called wheel sliders that you shove in front of the wheels so that they dont turn, it just drags it up, thats how you pull up a fucked up car, having a car hanging off the side of a bed is theres no excuse for that picture.
> *



hahaha.. ok sorry buddy.. ill tell my uncle that u dont approve. next time i wont take the pic.. feel better? :biggrin:


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 14 2007, 10:26 PM~7265746
> *hahaha.. ok sorry buddy.. ill tell my uncle that u dont approve. next time i wont take the pic.. feel better? :biggrin:
> *


whatever, now i apologize, not to you!! 

but everyone else who was rudly interupted by all this BS, now lets get back to the funny ass pics!!!


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 12 2007, 09:32 PM~7245292
> *And on the front the UNBREAKABLE balljoints were removed and replaced with cheap ones....along with being mounted from the bottom and attached to ball joint extenders.  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh boy!!


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 14 2007, 10:23 PM~7265727
> *I have towed many of cars with some of my friends who own tow trucks, there's things called wheel sliders that you shove in front of the wheels so that they dont turn, it just drags it up, thats how you pull up a fucked up car, having a car hanging off the side of a bed is completely 100% UNEXCEPTABLE! period.
> 
> yes its more difficult but theres no excuse for that picture.
> *


i hear you on that one 
but the dolly will not slide under a car that is down on the floor or missing a tire 
you have to jack it up with at least two jacks 
you'll be there for at least two hours 
fuck that 
pull that fucker on the truck and get the fuck out of there


----------



## Unity_Jon

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Feb 14 2007, 05:54 PM~7262618
> *ELO buys busted cars from the states and sells them in the UK for mad cash..
> 
> he bought Eye Candy and I'm surprised its not fucked up too
> *


he doesnt sell many, infact he's sold so few that he now advertises as a 'museum' where you can pay to go and have a look at his crap that he hasnt sold and uses Eye Kandy as the seller, before that it was Sweet 'n' Sour before he set fire to it with incorrect battery wiring (kinda wish i'd gone up when he asled me to rewire it for him to prevent the fire, Sorry Kev :scrutinize: could have got our plaque back too)

He's asked a few of us to go and help him with the cars, everyone over here just tells him to get lost, shame you got roped into it, because thats a long way to come and get let down !


----------



## UNIDOS

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Feb 15 2007, 04:47 AM~7266489
> *shame you got roped into it, because thats a long way to come and get let down !
> *


that Muppet still owes me 60 quid lol... its all good, I don't do business with him anymore .. shady as shit but I got a 3 week trip to the UK out of it.. Been to China White about 6 times met a bunch of people that UK people dream about, so it was all good.. they were all lamo people tho all into everyones money

I got Jibril Cissi his car and Elo tried to stiff me out the deal, I did a new Escalade for Samuel Eto and he fucked up the truck trying to put in screens and nav that was from the usa wondering why it didnt work


----------



## UNIDOS

I told this guy not to use car stereo batteries and 0 awg amp cable, LOL they all burned up @ 100.00 each


----------



## 6Deuced

> _Originally posted by Hoss805+Feb 15 2007, 01:07 AM~7266414-->
> 
> 
> 
> i hear you on that one
> but the dolly will not slide under a car that is down on the floor or missing a tire
> you have to jack it up with at least two jacks
> you'll be there for at least two hours
> fuck that
> pull that fucker on the truck and get the fuck out of there
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not talking about a dolly, dollies are only use for wheel lift tows, not flatbeds, the wheel sliders i'm talking about are just like a wedge, same thing as a wheel chalk basically, you just jam them in to the spot that is going to make it hard to pull, like a broken tie rod for example and the wheel is pointed outwards, you would just jam the wedge in to the wheel so that the wheel would not rotate it will just drag, striaght up.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-UNIDOS_@Feb 15 2007, 06:26 AM~7266877
> *I told this guy not to use car stereo batteries and 0 awg amp cable, LOL they all burned up @ 100.00 each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Why would he even want to use those little batteries eh???? :uh: 

I heard the 0 gauge amp wire works awesome though, i haven't tried it myself, but it does allow better flow of current than regular copper wire, because it has such fine strands, so is there a special kind of amp wire or am i missing something, cause i heard it worked good?????


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 15 2007, 12:23 AM~7265727
> *I have towed many of cars with some of my friends who own tow trucks, there's things called wheel sliders that you shove in front of the wheels so that they dont turn, it just drags it up, thats how you pull up a fucked up car, having a car hanging off the side of a bed is completely 100% UNEXCEPTABLE! period.
> 
> yes its more difficult but theres no excuse for that picture.
> *




agreed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Feb 15 2007, 08:26 AM~7266877
> *I told this guy not to use car stereo batteries and 0 awg amp cable, LOL they all burned up @ 100.00 each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



you can use car audio cable there is absolutely nothign worng with using it!! now those little ass batterys.... :uh:


----------



## UNIDOS

the amp cable seemed to get hot but maybe it was from the little ass battery, had to buy screw connectors for it, crimping smashed the wire


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 13 2007, 05:23 PM~7251397
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im getting sick and tired of you fuckers sneaking in my garage taking picsof my shit.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

i have towed a lot of cars with no wheels what so ever..........no problems ...........

#1} always keep a bottle of dish washing liquid ,great for broken ball joints and tirods and frozen breaks just squirt under the wheel and it slides rite up!

#2} always cary a piece of plywood the width of the bed to make up the difference between the ground and the flat bed when its tipped back
it keeps the rotor tierods and what not from catching the edge of the bed ...ive fucked up a couple trucks like this


----------



## Unity_Jon

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Feb 15 2007, 08:05 AM~7267028
> *the amp cable seemed to get hot but maybe it was from the little ass battery, had to buy screw connectors for it, crimping smashed the wire
> *


must have been the wrong type of crimp ?

I run '0' for my +ve and '1/0' for my -VE and its been perfect, i got an electritian with the proper Hex crimper to do my ends for me though, none of that bash it with a hammer crap.


----------



## INDIVIDUALS TX RYDER

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 12 2007, 10:37 PM~7245350
> *I really don't even know what to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


\

thats pretty cool how they melted a candle on top of it so the wax will hold it together :uh:


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Feb 15 2007, 10:53 AM~7267631
> *must have been the wrong type of crimp ?
> 
> I run '0' for my +ve and '1/0' for my -VE and its been perfect, i got an electritian with the proper Hex crimper to do my ends for me though, none of that bash it with a hammer crap.
> *


I personally don't even like to crimp connections either, some of them, if done incorrectly can become loose and draw heat.

I use solder and heat shrink....


----------



## silver64

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Feb 15 2007, 09:53 AM~7267631
> *i got an electritian with the proper Hex crimper to do my ends for me though, none of that bash it with a hammer crap.
> *



nice dig there... dick.


----------



## Hoss805

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 15 2007, 06:56 AM~7266994
> *I'm not talking about a dolly, dollies are only use for wheel lift tows, not flatbeds, the wheel sliders i'm talking about are just like a wedge, same thing as a wheel chalk basically, you just jam them in to the spot that is going to make it hard to pull, like a broken tie rod for example and the wheel is pointed outwards, you would just jam the wedge in to the wheel so that the wheel would not rotate it will just drag, striaght up.
> Why would he even want to use those little batteries eh???? :uh:
> 
> I heard the 0 gauge amp wire works awesome though, i haven't tried it myself, but it does allow better flow of current than regular copper wire, because it has such fine strands, so is there a special kind of amp wire or am i missing something, cause i heard it worked good?????
> *



he should of used these


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Feb 14 2007, 05:54 PM~7262618
> *Yes I went to London from the USA to fix that BS and could not get anything done. He had no tools of correct size, no heat in his shop in the middle of Feb, a floor jack with no handle. He wanted me to work under a car with no jack stands and a bottle jack that leaked...
> 
> ELO buys busted cars from the states and sells them in the UK for mad cash..
> 
> he bought Eye Candy and I'm surprised its not fucked up too
> *


u got that right its a shame realy because he has a few decent rides (eye candy for example) that he built :biggrin: its kinda cold over here in the winter dude for more on elo click here 

http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=...=lowride+london heres a lil local documentry some kid it kinda urks me that they have my hopper on there and alis lada and ryans jeep like were involved with elo


----------



## silver64

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 15 2007, 01:58 PM~7269989
> *u got that right its a shame realy because he has a few decent rides (eye candy for example) that he built  :biggrin: its kinda cold over here in the winter dude for more on elo click here
> 
> http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=...=lowride+london heres a lil local documentry some kid it kinda urks me that they have my hopper on there and alis lada and ryans jeep like were involved with elo
> *


i served his ass too cos his shit is fucked


----------



## stevie d

4 real the uks 1st nose up 2 single gates n elo got served
:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 13 2007, 06:18 PM~7251364
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn that looks like some work the guys around here do they only buy str8 1/4" steel sticks lol


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

damn i thought only fools around here did shit like this i am not going to put them on blast lol last time i said something about there cars they got mad and would not talk to me lmfao


----------



## UNIDOS

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 15 2007, 03:58 PM~7269989
> *u got that right its a shame realy because he has a few decent rides (eye candy for example) that he built  :biggrin: its kinda cold over here in the winter dude for more on elo click here
> 
> http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=...=lowride+london heres a lil local documentry some kid it kinda urks me that they have my hopper on there and alis lada and ryans jeep like were involved with elo
> *


He dreams that he could build something like Eye Kandy. He claims he paid 12k usd for it... I was there when they were doing the filming for that bit. 

Everything he says is rubbish.. he knows nada about the lifestyle of lowriders. He feels he can sell the lifestyle to anyone that comes in his shop. 

I been shipping stuff to ELO since 2003. I sent him the first set of spinning wheels, he never saw anything like it, he came to my house in USA and died when he saw the 40 sets of wheels i had in my basement. He bought 6 sets of wheels from me and tried to jew me one everyone


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Feb 15 2007, 03:00 PM~7270553
> *He dreams that he could build something like Eye Kandy. He claims he paid 12k usd for it... I was there when they were doing the filming for that bit.
> 
> Everything he says is rubbish.. he knows nada about the lifestyle of lowriders. He feels he can sell the lifestyle to anyone that comes in his shop.
> 
> I been shipping stuff to ELO since 2003. I sent him the first set of spinning wheels, he never saw anything like it, he came to my house in USA and died when he saw the 40 sets of wheels i had in my basement. He bought 6 sets of wheels from me and tried to jew me one everyone
> *


its a shame as it gives the uk scene a bad name for us that are actualy passionate about lowriding


----------



## UNIDOS

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 15 2007, 05:17 PM~7270689
> *its a shame as it gives the uk scene a bad name for us that are actualy passionate about lowriding
> *


lol, he was doing an interview one time about eye kandy at the extreme wheels show and he sounded like a fool cause he didn't know the terms used for the parts of hydraulics..


----------



## tofnlow

heres something ghetto it was my lunch


----------



## silver64

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Feb 15 2007, 03:33 PM~7270835
> *lol, he was doing an interview one time about eye kandy at the extreme wheels show and he sounded like a fool cause he didn't know the terms used for the parts of hydraulics..
> *


yep he's an idiot fa sho.


extreme wheels was when stevie nosed up to that bitch



he doesnt sell cars he sells a lifestyle he said it himself. what do you look like homie i might have seen you with his crew


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by tofnlow_@Feb 15 2007, 05:09 PM~7271076
> *heres something ghetto it was my lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KingSuper

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 15 2007, 02:30 PM~7270282
> *damn i thought only fools around here did shit like this i am not going to put them on blast lol last time i said something about there cars they got mad and would not talk to me lmfao
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF?? :uh:
Looks like they were playing Tetris with thoes peices or sumthin, just makin em fit.... or not.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

i swear that how they wrap frame around here only useing 20 foot sticks of 1/4" flat steel it looks just like the pic i was like WTF when i seen it


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Feb 15 2007, 04:13 PM~7271098
> *yep he's an idiot fa sho.
> extreme wheels was when stevie nosed up to that bitch
> he doesnt sell cars he sells a lifestyle he said it himself. what do you look like homie i might have seen you with his crew
> *


dam straight i was a bit worried as the hopper wernt working rite n id heard of his 6ft hopper n then i saw the trunk n wernt worried no more


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

here is how my lincoln looked when i bought it lol


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Feb 15 2007, 10:05 AM~7267028
> *the amp cable seemed to get hot but maybe it was from the little ass battery, had to buy screw connectors for it, crimping smashed the wire
> *


ive crimped audio power wire numerous times


----------



## silver64

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 15 2007, 04:50 PM~7271391
> *dam straight i was a bit worried as the hopper wernt working rite n id heard of his 6ft hopper n then i saw the trunk n wernt worried no more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



and thats before it had the extra 4 batterys just thrown in there and the concrete blocks and the cement in the quarters

still only did 6inchs lol


----------



## UNIDOS

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Feb 15 2007, 06:13 PM~7271098
> * what do you look like homie i might have seen you with his crew
> *


Yea he thinks wearing a Lowrider jacket makes him a ryder..


----------



## UNIDOS

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Feb 15 2007, 07:13 PM~7271627
> *and thats before it had the extra 4 batterys just thrown in there and the concrete blocks and the cement in the quarters
> 
> still only did 6inchs lol
> *


the guy he got this off of had elevator weights in the back of it but kept them for his next car.. when i saw this so called hopper i almost pissed myself


----------



## UNIDOS

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 15 2007, 06:55 PM~7271430
> *here is how my lincoln looked when i bought it lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf: :guns:


----------



## Vayzfinest

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Feb 15 2007, 08:20 PM~7272878
> *Yea he thinks wearing a Lowrider jacket makes him a ryder..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn homie that junkz look vicious wit the scope  what u need that for, yo big ass scare any ***** away.. hahaahaha fucking with u..


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by KingSuper_@Feb 15 2007, 06:20 PM~7271136
> *WTF??  :uh:
> Looks like they were playing Tetris with thoes peices or sumthin, just makin em fit.... or not.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


either that or its some universal frame reinforcement...wouldnt the words "universal frame reinforcement" be considered an oxymoron??


----------



## UNIDOS

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 16 2007, 03:12 AM~7275566
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> either that or its some universal frame reinforcement...wouldnt the words "universal frame reinforcement" be considered an oxymoron??
> *


the guy that plated the car told my homie when we picked it up that it was stronger than one piece of metal.. 

LOL he just used what he had laying around the shop, but he didn't get paid for that ugly shit


----------



## UNIDOS

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 16 2007, 01:29 AM~7275135
> *damn homie that junkz look vicious wit the scope  what u need that for, yo big ass scare any ***** away.. hahaahaha fucking with u..
> *


man we hunt the FL Skunk Ape, lol


----------



## Big Doe

One of my favorites...


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Feb 16 2007, 10:57 AM~7277217
> *One of my favorites...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That diamond plate is awesome


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 16 2007, 12:10 PM~7277313
> *That diamond plate is awesome
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DuezPaid

Check out this homemade accumulator. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 16 2007, 11:10 AM~7277313
> *That diamond plate is awesome
> *


"This is not diamond plate!" :angry:









lol


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid+Feb 16 2007, 11:46 AM~7277640-->
> 
> 
> 
> Check out this homemade accumulator. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go-Go Gadget shit......
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-big pimpin_@Feb 16 2007, 12:49 PM~7278307
> *"This is not diamond plate!"  :angry:
> lol
> *


ahahah :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Chaotic Lows




----------



## LaidbackLuis

Damn even the inexperienced welder wouldnt do some droopy ass welds like those... :barf:


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Feb 16 2007, 06:59 AM~7276115
> *the guy that plated the car told my homie when we picked it up that it was stronger than one piece of metal..
> 
> LOL he just used what he had laying around the shop, but he didn't get paid for that ugly shit
> *


who did that :0


----------



## UNIDOS

:nono: not gonna put his name out there.... car has been sold but still funny


----------



## silver64

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Feb 15 2007, 07:20 PM~7272878
> *Yea he thinks wearing a Lowrider jacket makes him a ryder..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i dont recall seein ya

but i did see em with their lowrider jackets on :roflmao:


----------



## stevie d

what year are we talking about last year we had the hopper there the year before elo had eyecandy there


----------



## impala_631




----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 16 2007, 11:54 PM~7283979
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bahahahahahahahahahaha handy man secret weapon interior,,


damn that just makes me wanna....

:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 15 2007, 04:26 AM~7264026
> *THE SAD THING HERE, IS THAT THE TOW TRUCKER OBVIOUSLY IS ABOUT AS GOOD AT HIS JOB AS THE DUDE WAS AT DRIVING WHO CRASHED THE CAR, LOOK THE THINGS FUCKIN FALLIN OFF THE DECK, HE PROBABLY DID HALF OF THESE SHOTTY JOBS, LOL :uh:
> *


 ooooo


----------



## UNIDOS

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 16 2007, 06:30 PM~7280565
> *what year are we talking about last year we had the hopper there the year before elo had eyecandy there
> *


05 with eye candy, dude dont ever refer to that car as a hopper, its never hopped. I seen lift gates and plow parts swang higher than his shyt,
Elo was born a chipper, uffin:


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by CRACKINNECKSBACK_@Feb 13 2007, 03:04 PM~7249355
> *SEE KIDS THIS IS WHY DRUGS ARE BAD! MMMKKAA!  :uh: THATS SHIT IS JUST FUCKING DANGEROUS
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## UNIDOS

Another ELO special, damn switches were in the trunk.


----------



## TORONTO-JOE-LUX

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS+Feb 17 2007, 04:53 AM~7284492-->
> 
> 
> 
> 05 with eye candy, dude dont ever refer to that car as a hopper, its never hopped.  I seen lift gates and plow parts swang higher than his shyt,
> Elo was born a chipper,  uffin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> whahahahahahahahaha
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-UNIDOS_@Feb 17 2007, 10:43 AM~7285004
> *Another ELO special,  damn switches were in the trunk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:0 wtf UNIDOS why hasnt anybody really thrown a monkey wrench in this elo guys bs ,fckn sellin the lifestyle :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :uh:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 17 2007, 02:41 AM~7284160
> *bahahahahahahahahahaha handy man secret weapon interior,,
> damn that just makes me wanna....
> 
> :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


the bad thing is thats that pic that makes it look good, the hold downs are crooked and causeing the vent caps to pop off, and the wireing is a nighmear, u cant for get the 2 seperate quick disconects :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 15 2007, 06:55 PM~7271430
> *here is how my lincoln looked when i bought it lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Yeah I think the dude that owned it before you won "Best Trunk" a couple of times at the local car shows :cheesy:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

is that one solenoid hooked up? did that shit even work?


----------



## TOE-KNEE

on my towncar.. they used a torch for one and then cut the hole to big...


----------



## TOE-KNEE

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Feb 17 2007, 01:58 PM~7285832
> *on my towncar.. they used a torch for one and then cut the hole to big...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


after we fixed it..


----------



## TOE-KNEE

look at the hack job...


----------



## KingSuper

diamond plate reinforcment? new to me.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

theoretically, if u got 1/4 inch diamond plate can u use it to reinforce?


----------



## UNIDOS

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Feb 17 2007, 03:20 PM~7286148
> *theoretically, if u got 1/4 inch diamond plate can u use it to reinforce?
> *


you gonna need some hillbilly chrome too :thumbsdown: :nono: :barf:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

i was only asking, my frame is all good allready


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Feb 17 2007, 10:43 AM~7285216
> *Yeah I think the dude that owned it before you won "Best Trunk" a couple of times at the local car shows :cheesy:
> *


if you look real hard you can see house plumimg going to the back cylinders and shit the fucker was rigged up real fucking bad


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Feb 17 2007, 01:02 PM~7285847
> *look at the hack job...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow....that's all that comes to mind


----------



## copone cad

i need to find out were these people live so i can go and open a shop.


----------



## japSW20

that elo guys looks like hes full of shit. why hasnt anybody just open up a shop and take him out?


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 17 2007, 09:10 AM~7285106
> *the bad thing is thats that pic that makes it look good, the hold downs are crooked and causeing the vent caps to pop off, and the wireing is a nighmear, u cant for get the 2 seperate quick disconects :uh:
> *


pathetic..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by TOE-KNEE_@Feb 17 2007, 01:02 PM~7285847
> *look at the hack job...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn i thought mine was bad lol


----------



## DRUID

wow this topic hurts


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

dayum wtf? scary pix ion here


----------



## silver64

> _Originally posted by japSW20_@Feb 18 2007, 08:38 PM~7293998
> *that elo guys looks like hes full of shit. why hasnt anybody just open up a shop and take him out?
> *


it's not worth it his cars aint shit, a stock g body could hop higher than his shit


----------



## HittinCornerz93

QUITE FRANKLY SOME OF THE BEST WORK I'VE SEEN IN HERE... :banghead: :banghead: :barf: :barf: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## stylin67

ddddddddddddaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn............. and i thought mine was bad. nnnooooottttttttt...........


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Feb 19 2007, 04:55 AM~7294249
> *damn i thought mine was bad lol
> *


baddd


----------



## texmex

dam hope i dont fuck up like that ill post pics when i start on my 79 burban.


----------



## texmex

dam hope i dont fuck up like that ill post pics when i start on my 79 burban.


----------



## rob957




----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Feb 27 2007, 07:55 PM~7366830
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lmao


----------



## rob957

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 27 2007, 08:58 PM~7367538
> *lmao
> *


could you imagine three wheeling AND BREAKING A BALLJOINT? :roflmao:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Feb 27 2007, 10:06 PM~7368199
> *could you imagine three wheeling AND BREAKING A BALLJOINT? :roflmao:
> *


ya gotta love the extended arms too :0


----------



## rob957

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Feb 27 2007, 10:29 PM~7368443
> *ya gotta love the extended arms too :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

shit dude had the right idea


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Feb 27 2007, 09:06 PM~7368199
> *could you imagine three wheeling AND BREAKING A BALLJOINT? :roflmao:
> *


or 3 wheeling and breaking a powerball off :roflmao:


----------



## maniak2005

that would suck


----------



## rob957

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 27 2007, 11:59 PM~7369327
> *or 3 wheeling and breaking a powerball off  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


we are fixing that!!!!


----------



## 6Deuced

g bodies with no reinforcing an 3.5 tons!!!!!!


----------



## Jolleyrancher

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 27 2007, 10:31 PM~7369682
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g bodies with no reinforcing an 3.5 tons!!!!!!
> *


I HATE WHEN THAT HAPPENS


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 27 2007, 10:59 PM~7369327
> *or 3 wheeling and breaking a powerball off  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's was done with a 110 mig :uh:

Looks like with the amps set at about 50


----------



## Twiins

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Feb 28 2007, 08:13 AM~7371501
> *That's was done with a 110 mig :uh:
> 
> Looks like with the amps set at about 50
> *


Even with a 110 volt mig it should look better then that, And would still be plenty strong enough to hold the ball in place. That weld in the picture might still hold as ugly as it is:dunno:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Feb 28 2007, 10:29 AM~7372044
> *Even with a 110 volt mig it should look better then that, And would still be plenty strong enough to hold the ball in place. That weld in the picture might still hold as ugly as it is:dunno:
> *


Would you roll with it?


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by Twiins_@Feb 28 2007, 09:29 AM~7372044
> *Even with a 110 volt mig it should look better then that, And would still be plenty strong enough to hold the ball in place. That weld in the picture might still hold as ugly as it is:dunno:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## HARDLUCK88




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## wired61

damn,,all these pics makes me wish i woulda took pics at the car show few years back,,,,,,,dude had a s-10 truck with 2 pumps 6 batteries,,,,,and the battery rack and pump rack was made out of 2x4's yellow pine wood.....WTF was he thinkin,,no bed cover......he shoulda used treated wood :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## japSW20

> _Originally posted by wired62_@Mar 1 2007, 07:57 AM~7380577
> *damn,,all these pics makes me wish i woulda took pics at the car show few years back,,,,,,,dude had a s-10 truck with 2 pumps 6 batteries,,,,,and the battery rack and pump rack was made out of 2x4's yellow pine wood.....WTF was he thinkin,,no bed cover......he shoulda used treated wood :twak: :twak: :biggrin:
> *


last picnic i went to i saw a s-10 with the bed dancing, i later came to find out the framewas completely snapped so everytime you click a switch the bed would flop aorund


----------



## big pimpin

Custom rear deck....


----------



## big pimpin

Rear spring cradles were ripped through from the coil over and three wheeling....so here was the fix.










Make your own 4" strip....:ugh:


----------



## big pimpin

Great body modification


----------



## big pimpin

I cut all that shit out. One of the cradles was completely torn up on the inside...I had to beat them both back down and weld the cracks. Then I put a plate of 3/16" up from the body and welded it in...the I put 6" 3/16" across from cradle to cradle inside the trunk. It will just rip the whole cradle off now...lol. Oh and I welded in some sheet metal on the inner fenders that were cut out. :uh: So its still ghetto...but its better. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

These are whats in the Luxor pumps. :cheesy: 

Fenner gears.









I had to space the oring for the tank and put gasket sealer on it because they were both leaking.... 

After all the tricks I could give it it was doing this--double pump with 10 batteries....Needs more coil....new pumps heads....new frame... lol 









I can't wait until the front of the frame blows up. :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

2 feet ain't bad for cracked frame rails on the side! I just threw some beads on it. lol


----------



## WestcoastFleetwood

> _Originally posted by rob957_@Feb 27 2007, 05:55 PM~7366830
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 wow...


----------



## 214monte

hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Moco

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 13 2007, 02:37 AM~7245350
> *I really don't even know what to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


your supposed to say: "Wow, what dumbass welded that??!"


----------



## impala_631




----------



## impala_631




----------



## DuezPaid

:roflmao: So close.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

how much shipped?


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 18 2007, 03:34 AM~7499881
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I will take the wammy.. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 12 2007, 10:39 PM~7245369
> *:burn:  That is all I have.... :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN !! WHAT DID THEY USE A CAN OPENER ??


----------



## T BONE

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 16 2007, 12:49 PM~7278307
> *"This is not diamond plate!"  :angry:
> lol
> *



NASA testing again

:dunno:


----------



## HiLow63

Some old pics I found. I saw the car got scared and ran away but the customer wanted it fixed. I started to jack the car up by the frame and noticed the car was just folding in half right infront of me!!!


----------



## slo

that back seat looks comfy


----------



## OUTHOPU

Thats a fine piece of shit.


----------



## THE SHIT

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 12 2007, 09:37 PM~7245350
> *I really don't even know what to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chet milner

wtf!


----------



## chet milner

this wowed me a bit! some dude was selling these on ebay yesterday for $499 + shipping. rusty old bolt-ons lmfao


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by HiLow63_@Mar 19 2007, 09:19 PM~7510572
> *Some old pics I found.  I saw the car got scared and ran away but the customer wanted it fixed.  I started to jack the car up by the frame and noticed the car was just folding in half right infront of me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's just awesome........


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

Oh shit thats bad
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cm 1964

> _Originally posted by chet milner_@Mar 20 2007, 08:49 AM~7513223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this wowed me a bit! some dude was selling these on ebay yesterday for $499 + shipping. rusty old bolt-ons lmfao
> *



Finding just the right amount of rust on bolt-ons is hard. Those are the kind of rims you build the car around. Spending $499. + shipping on those rims is like a sore penis.......ya just cant beat it.


----------



## impala_631

pulled these off my truck today :0


----------



## OUTHOPU

Your a brave mutherfucker. hno:


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 18 2007, 02:34 AM~7499881
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THE PUMP RACK WELDED TO THE BODY LOOKS NICE :uh:


----------



## pennywise619

wow i cant wait to build me a fine piece of shit like those


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 20 2007, 04:26 PM~7516135
> *pulled these off my truck today :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That was manslaughter waiting to happen


----------



## razor

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 23 2007, 08:08 AM~7535418
> *That was manslaughter waiting to happen
> *


holy fuck was someone trying to make clearance for 12'' spokes!.....it has to stop there thats strait up fucking with someones life. :loco: i know a guy who grinded his cross shaft on a impala because it touched the cyilinder on the side........where do you think it's gona break.


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 23 2007, 09:08 AM~7535418
> *That was manslaughter waiting to happen
> *


they were tryin to killme :0 
its all fixed up now :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by SWEEPAZ4LIFE_@Jan 26 2007, 10:23 AM~7091393
> *Auh oh looks like some one filled the pumps when the car was locked up. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After it's done you will not have to add oil ever again. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 13 2007, 01:37 AM~7245350
> *I really don't even know what to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like a volcano


----------



## God's Son2

> _Originally posted by chet milner_@Mar 20 2007, 10:49 AM~7513223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this wowed me a bit! some dude was selling these on ebay yesterday for $499 + shipping. rusty old bolt-ons lmfao
> *


you didnt know? throw backs are in


----------



## red chev

I better hit the pawnshops for some throwbacks!! :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

i wish i had pics but my man had a 76 caprice and the batterys were held down with bungie cords anf the rack was made of wood


----------



## chet milner

the car i just bought!


























think sumthin wrong with my cylinders!


----------



## spider97

is the other half of the couil under the body?


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by chet milner_@Mar 20 2007, 07:49 AM~7513223
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this wowed me a bit! some dude was selling these on ebay yesterday for $499 + shipping. rusty old bolt-ons lmfao
> *


roadster claw spinners where a hot item back in the day...


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Mar 25 2007, 06:40 PM~7549532
> *is the other half of the couil under the body?
> *


 Ya I was thinking the same thing. How the hell do you do that.. :0


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by chet milner_@Mar 26 2007, 12:58 AM~7549278
> *the car i just bought!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think sumthin wrong with my cylinders!
> *


thats what i call coil-WAY-over.


----------



## Psycho631

:wow:


----------



## Long Roof

> _Originally posted by chet milner_@Mar 25 2007, 05:58 PM~7549278
> *the car i just bought!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think sumthin wrong with my cylinders!
> *


What the hell is going on here?


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by chet milner_@Mar 25 2007, 05:58 PM~7549278
> *the car i just bought!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think sumthin wrong with my cylinders!
> *


You mean you actually paid for it instead of them paying you to take it away LOL


----------



## TAIB

> _Originally posted by chet milner_@Mar 26 2007, 12:58 AM~7549278
> *the car i just bought!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think sumthin wrong with my cylinders!
> *


HOW DID THIS HAPPEND.ֱ.?!?!?!? :0 :0 :0


----------



## Gorilla Bob

like screw it made its way up over the cup and just screwed itself thru the trunk


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

i hope you bought that car for something else, like the torque converter or something...


----------



## Unity_Jon

a guy in our club thought he'd bought a 'show' car and found it was riddled with crap workmanship, like this home made rose joint for example...


----------



## impala_631

:biggrin:


----------



## TAIB

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 28 2007, 10:35 AM~7567321
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ARTIST????


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

The Flux Capacitor needs 1.21 millon jiggawatts.....They only need about 328 more 12 volt batteries


----------



## billy nugz

Are you sure the flux capacitor is getting 121 gigawatts ?


----------



## billy nugz

SHIT YOU BEAT ME TO IT LOL !


----------



## MAYHEM

HORRRRRRRRROR


----------



## scr8pin

http://cgi.ebay.com/lowrider-spring-cylind...1QQcmdZViewItem :uh:


----------



## scr8pin

:uh:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*wow,... I havent seen shit this bad since the early ninety's fixing other peoples shit! I got some good ones, from customer cars, on rebuilds.... let me load em up and post em... good times*


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by billy nugz_@Mar 28 2007, 09:41 AM~7567926
> *Are you sure the flux capacitor is getting 121 gigawatts ?
> *



DOC, what the hell is a gigawatt?


----------



## monsterpuff

> _Originally posted by TAIB_@Mar 27 2007, 04:53 AM~7559698
> *HOW DID THIS HAPPEND.ֱ.?!?!?!? :0  :0  :0
> *


looks like the coil tore through the spring pocket


----------



## KAKALAK

Add another wrap and thats what mine looks like, its the only way i could get it to sit low in the back :dunno: :dunno: uffin:


----------



## TAIB

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Apr 2 2007, 05:19 AM~7599435
> *Add another wrap and thats what mine looks like, its the only way i could get it to sit low in the back :dunno:  :dunno:  uffin:
> *


SAME HERE 4 TURNS OF FRONT STOCK COIL ON REAR


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by scr8pin_@Mar 28 2007, 06:27 PM~7572324
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *



You must have stole those out my back yard.. :biggrin: My first set was like that. One good bump and POW!!!!!!!!! 

Note to self. do not cut spring and install the cut part. Always use the flat side in a perch. hahahhahaa


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Apr 2 2007, 08:28 AM~7600461
> *You  must have stole those out my back yard.. :biggrin:  My first set was like that. One good bump and POW!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Note to self. do not cut spring and install the cut part. Always use the flat side in a perch. hahahhahaa
> *




oh mine is cut flat, I did it with a bandsaw.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

i always put the flat side to the cup


----------



## silver64

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Mar 28 2007, 03:05 AM~7567287
> *a guy in our club thought he'd bought a 'show' car and found it was riddled with crap workmanship, like this home made rose joint for example...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




um, well... yeah... you're meant to look round a car before you buy it...


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by chet milner_@Mar 25 2007, 08:58 PM~7549278
> *the car i just bought!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> think sumthin wrong with my cylinders!
> *


why would you even buy something like that????????? :uh: :uh:


----------



## Mr007

i'm a young vato, but i can see thats a bucket


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by Mr007_@Apr 2 2007, 08:03 PM~7604927
> *i'm a young vato, but i can see thats a bucket
> *



Stevie Wonder can see that's a bucket.


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Apr 2 2007, 08:16 PM~7605477
> *Stevie Wonder can see that's a bucket.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HiLow63

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Apr 2 2007, 09:16 PM~7605477
> *Stevie Wonder can see that's a bucket.
> *


 :rofl:


----------



## Gloss Hogg

> _Originally posted by MAYHEM_@Mar 28 2007, 11:54 AM~7569562
> *HORRRRRRRRROR
> *



goddammit gayhem...would you stop posting that shit already :barf:


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Apr 2 2007, 10:16 PM~7605477
> *Stevie Wonder can see that's a bucket.
> *


amen.



if Ray Charles could type he would be like "x2"


----------



## ROCK OUT

:0 hno:


----------



## 67rs

damn and i thought my setup was crap, i didnt even see pumps in the spare tire well till i stared at the picture


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Apr 3 2007, 11:52 PM~7614219
> *:0  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






how much shipped to 32514 :dunno: :dunno: :barf:


----------



## stevie d

stealth install haha


----------



## chet milner

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Mar 27 2007, 06:00 AM~7559707
> *like screw it made its way up over the cup and just screwed itself thru the trunk
> *


thats it. got it off a "friend" was unaware that it had like 10 backyard hilljacks "fixin" it. but he needed help and i like a challenge so.


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 3 2007, 02:26 AM~7607607
> *amen.
> if Ray Charles could type he would be like "x2"
> *



And he's dead AND blind.


----------



## hotstuff5964

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Feb 14 2007, 01:51 AM~7256197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you had to go there didn't you :roflmao:


----------



## the.arrival

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 13 2007, 12:21 PM~7248981
> *How about this nice Coil over set-up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that a fucking exhaust clamp?!... :cheesy:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by julio_@Apr 3 2007, 01:26 AM~7607011
> *old one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## chet milner

what is this? a-arm?


----------



## chet milner

sorry this!


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by chet milner_@Apr 5 2007, 07:07 PM~7626483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry this!
> *



You win!!!!


----------



## LAC'N_NOTHING

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by chet milner_@Apr 5 2007, 08:07 PM~7626483
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry this!
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=112109&hl=pimp


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Apr 4 2007, 02:11 AM~7614965
> *how much shipped to 32514 :dunno:  :dunno:  :barf:
> *


what the fuck is that gold looking thing is that a dump?


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Feb 13 2007, 07:39 AM~7246896
> *nice, i bet his rear cylinders didnt squeak on the trunk floor
> *


soo is that how i remedy that issue :biggrin:


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Feb 13 2007, 02:43 PM~7249711
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice custom work, i can honestly say ive never seen it done that way.
> he should off atleast went under the brake line.
> Que pendejadas
> :buttkick:
> *


But why when that piece of shit job breaks you couldnt expect for it to stop on a dime LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Richard Slapson

> * But why when that piece of shit job breaks you couldnt expect for it to stop on a dime LOL biggrin.gif*



ya bro, i payed a guy to hook up my car with hydros and he totally fucked all my shit up. he was the one that did that and damn near killed my friend and i. so now im learning it all myself and undoing his mistakes and trying to get the car done right. so yeah, thats probably the worst thing he did but there were a lot of other really shitty half ass things he did to the car. goes to show that you get what you pay for.


----------



## i_did_it

up for bid is my project 1985 monte carlo ss real ss it has a full hydraulic set up reds pump 4 lowrider cylinders two in front are installed back need to be finished one hole needs cutt and all the wiring need done and need a controller only teh pump on the left comes with the car and 3 batterys they need charged up. and the engine not incuded .teh floor was redone with sheet metal and sheet metal crews. there is no tranny no head lights no raitaor other little parts will be needed. it had orginal around 90k mile desent milage.it was shaved door handle with a door popper only in left driver door no remote for it.and it need a door latch for the left side right side is there and works good the body is in bacislly primer almost ready to paint.the hood has a hole cut for a scoop. the front end need bolts to make it straight and tight there is some of the exaust there need to be put on it donr have a shifter it did have the floor b $m shifter but i justed it on my other car. it has the ss factory steering wheel bucket seat are decent sun roof need sealed. car has one flat tire .any need to get ride of fast will tra de for rims car.any ? just ask come again.
















































http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...s_promot_widget 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin

:uh: Damn that car is FUCKED!!!!!! :0


----------



## DZN customs

holy shit, 

I'd rather go to Ichiban


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by Devin the dude_@Apr 6 2007, 11:24 AM~7630566
> *up for bid is my  project 1985 monte carlo ss real ss it has a full hydraulic set up reds pump 4 lowrider cylinders two in front are installed back need to be finished  one hole needs cutt and all the wiring need done and need a controller only teh pump on the left comes with the car and 3 batterys they need charged up.  and the engine not incuded .teh floor was redone with sheet metal and sheet metal crews. there is no tranny no head lights no raitaor other little parts will be needed. it had orginal around 90k mile desent milage.it was shaved door handle with a door popper only in left driver door no remote for it.and it need a door latch for the left side right side is there and works good the body is in bacislly primer almost ready to paint.the hood has a hole cut for a scoop. the front end need bolts to make it straight and tight there is some of the exaust there need to be put on it donr have a shifter it did have the floor b $m shifter but i justed it on my other car. it has the ss factory steering wheel bucket seat are decent sun roof need sealed. car has  one flat tire .any need to get ride of fast will tra de for rims car.any ? just ask come again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...s_promot_widget
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :around: :around: :around: :around:


----------



## UNIDOS

> _Originally posted by LAC'N_NOTHING_@Apr 5 2007, 07:56 PM~7626706
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I took this pic in Daytona Bike week 07, LOL same idea


----------



## chet milner

> _Originally posted by Devin the dude_@Apr 6 2007, 09:24 AM~7630566
> *up for bid is my  project 1985 monte carlo ss real ss it has a full hydraulic set up reds pump 4 lowrider cylinders two in front are installed back need to be finished  one hole needs cutt and all the wiring need done and need a controller only teh pump on the left comes with the car and 3 batterys they need charged up.  and the engine not incuded .teh floor was redone with sheet metal and sheet metal crews. there is no tranny no head lights no raitaor other little parts will be needed. it had orginal around 90k mile desent milage.it was shaved door handle with a door popper only in left driver door no remote for it.and it need a door latch for the left side right side is there and works good the body is in bacislly primer almost ready to paint.the hood has a hole cut for a scoop. the front end need bolts to make it straight and tight there is some of the exaust there need to be put on it donr have a shifter it did have the floor b $m shifter but i justed it on my other car. it has the ss factory steering wheel bucket seat are decent sun roof need sealed. car has  one flat tire .any need to get ride of fast will tra de for rims car.any ? just ask come again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...s_promot_widget
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


now i dont feel so bad about my ride!


----------



## NUTHINGBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by Devin the dude_@Apr 6 2007, 09:24 AM~7630566
> *up for bid is my  project 1985 monte carlo ss real ss it has a full hydraulic set up reds pump 4 lowrider cylinders two in front are installed back need to be finished  one hole needs cutt and all the wiring need done and need a controller only teh pump on the left comes with the car and 3 batterys they need charged up.  and the engine not incuded .teh floor was redone with sheet metal and sheet metal crews. there is no tranny no head lights no raitaor other little parts will be needed. it had orginal around 90k mile desent milage.it was shaved door handle with a door popper only in left driver door no remote for it.and it need a door latch for the left side right side is there and works good the body is in bacislly primer almost ready to paint.the hood has a hole cut for a scoop. the front end need bolts to make it straight and tight there is some of the exaust there need to be put on it donr have a shifter it did have the floor b $m shifter but i justed it on my other car. it has the ss factory steering wheel bucket seat are decent sun roof need sealed. car has  one flat tire .any need to get ride of fast will tra de for rims car.any ? just ask come again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...s_promot_widget
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




WOW!! Was that car built in Jacksonville


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Apr 6 2007, 04:10 PM~7632749
> *I took this pic in Daytona Bike week 07, LOL same idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This a classic example of why southern states should not be allowed to sell beer. That is some fine ******* engineering.


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by DZN customs_@Apr 6 2007, 01:08 PM~7631596
> *holy shit,
> 
> I'd rather go to Ichiban
> *


Watch it bro their from Rollerz Only and they will kick your ass!!

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## superdodge2196

> _Originally posted by Devin the dude_@Apr 6 2007, 10:24 AM~7630566
> *up for bid is my  project 1985 monte carlo ss real ss it has a full hydraulic set up reds pump 4 lowrider cylinders two in front are installed back need to be finished  one hole needs cutt and all the wiring need done and need a controller only teh pump on the left comes with the car and 3 batterys they need charged up.  and the engine not incuded .teh floor was redone with sheet metal and sheet metal crews. there is no tranny no head lights no raitaor other little parts will be needed. it had orginal around 90k mile desent milage.it was shaved door handle with a door popper only in left driver door no remote for it.and it need a door latch for the left side right side is there and works good the body is in bacislly primer almost ready to paint.the hood has a hole cut for a scoop. the front end need bolts to make it straight and tight there is some of the exaust there need to be put on it donr have a shifter it did have the floor b $m shifter but i justed it on my other car. it has the ss factory steering wheel bucket seat are decent sun roof need sealed. car has  one flat tire .any need to get ride of fast will tra de for rims car.any ? just ask come again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAP...s_promot_widget
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



check out the look on her face, she's like "you want me to pose with this?".


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

> _Originally posted by superdodge2196_@Apr 7 2007, 12:55 AM~7635782
> *check out the look on her face, she's like "you want me to pose with this?".
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.LAC

> _Originally posted by LAC'N_NOTHING_@Apr 5 2007, 04:56 PM~7626706
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*WOW!!!*  :werd: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowrider63

> _Originally posted by MR.LAC_@Apr 7 2007, 08:01 AM~7636044
> *WOW!!!  :werd:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


too hi


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

IS THAT YOUR MOM? :uh:


----------



## japSW20

poor SS


----------



## Unity_Jon

a rear axle has been 'donated' to replace my broke one, apparently the original work was done by Hollywood customs !? 

this is one of the powerball mounts, not the use of a bolt sliced in half to provide support !??









and this lovely attachment for chains:









dont get me wrong, I'm glad to have it for a replacement its hard getting parts here in the UK, 

I'll be playing with a grinder this weekend thats for sure !


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Apr 12 2007, 10:19 AM~7673953
> *a rear axle has been 'donated' to replace my broke one, apparently the original work was done by Hollywood customs !?
> 
> this is one of the powerball mounts, not the use of a bolt sliced in half to provide support !??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this lovely attachment for chains:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont get me wrong, I'm glad to have it for a replacement its hard getting parts here in the UK,
> 
> I'll be playing with a grinder this weekend thats for sure !
> *


hollywood customs here in the states?


----------



## big pimpin

I've got some *great* new pics to add in here but haven't made time to upload them.


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Apr 12 2007, 08:19 AM~7673953
> *a rear axle has been 'donated' to replace my broke one, apparently the original work was done by Hollywood customs !?
> 
> this is one of the powerball mounts, not the use of a bolt sliced in half to provide support !??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this lovely attachment for chains:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont get me wrong, I'm glad to have it for a replacement its hard getting parts here in the UK,
> 
> I'll be playing with a grinder this weekend thats for sure !
> *


Hollywood customs in IL?


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 12 2007, 12:55 PM~7675678
> *I've got some great new pics to add in here but haven't made time to upload them.
> *


do it.....


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 12 2007, 02:55 PM~7675678
> *I've got some great new pics to add in here but haven't made time to upload them.
> *


Please us, don't tease us! :biggrin:


----------



## Unity_Jon

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Apr 12 2007, 11:34 AM~7675552
> *hollywood customs here in the states?
> *



yup, a purple regal was bought and imported by a guy here in the UK and this axle came out of it, in the trunk was a small plaque saying 'install by hollywood customs" but that may only have been related to the juice ?

The guy has completely rebuilt the car, this axle was replaced with a better one(wonder why ! :cheesy: )


----------



## silver64

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Apr 12 2007, 12:59 PM~7676160
> *
> The guy has completely rebuilt the car, this axle was replaced with a better one(wonder why  !  :cheesy: )
> *


cos its better :uh:


----------



## BigLinc

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Apr 12 2007, 03:59 PM~7676160
> *yup, a purple regal was bought and imported by a guy here in the UK and this axle came out of it, in the trunk was a small plaque saying 'install by hollywood customs" but that may only have been related to the juice ?
> 
> The guy has completely rebuilt the car, this axle was replaced with a better one(wonder why  !  :cheesy: )
> *


must have been just the trunk, all of bobs work is beautiful


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BigLinc_@Apr 12 2007, 03:31 PM~7677143
> *must have been just the trunk, all of bobs work is beautiful
> *


i always thought they did good work the trunk was nice in the car but the frame etc errm wasnt heres the car the axle cam off of








and heres the new frame 








theres more pics on here www.pimparide.co.uk


----------



## Unity_Jon

is it on the road yet ? been missing his build up thread.

some twat tried to weld to the cast section with a mig and made a right mess of porous welds which all fell off when i cleaned it up and left big pitted holes in the cast section.











I'm going to put it out of its misery, picking up another axle tomorrow


----------



## stevie d

lol i didnt look that closely i only had it to cut the powerballs off for my cutty lol

teamrods regals motd n taxed just got a few lil bitts to sort out to make it driveable he rekons its a bit bouncy with 4ton coils in the front lol


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Apr 13 2007, 03:10 PM~7684567
> *is it on the road yet ? been missing his build up thread.
> 
> some twat tried to weld to the cast section with a mig and made a right mess of porous welds which all fell off when i cleaned it up and left big pitted holes in the cast section.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to put it out of its misery, picking up another axle tomorrow
> *







:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## DirtySanchez

> _Originally posted by 81juicedregal_@Feb 14 2007, 11:28 PM~7264042
> *I GOT SOMETHING TO ADD, A REGAL I HAD TO FIX, DAMN WAS IT FUN!!! :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I'VE FIXED THOSE BEFORE... NEW YORK CITY POTHOLES ARE NO JOKE! bent rear cylinders are an everyday thing in my club... I hit a pothole so big 2 days ago that my wipers turn on???????? its a beautiful thing!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

i hit a pot hole so bid my courtesy and running lights dont work on my caddy


----------



## Unity_Jon

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 13 2007, 03:59 PM~7685623
> *lol i didnt look that closely i only had it to cut the powerballs off for my cutty lol
> 
> teamrods regals motd n taxed just got a few lil bitts to sort out to make it driveable he rekons its a bit bouncy with 4ton coils in the front lol
> *


I'm running 4ton in the regal too but he probably has more coil than me as he plans on hopping it, its ok when they settle down but i do have shocks out back, there is just one stretch of road near me on the A127 that will launch the car into 'outta-control's-ville' though :angry:


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 13 2007, 03:00 PM~7684479
> *i always thought they did good work the trunk was nice in the car but the frame etc errm wasnt heres the car the axle cam off of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and heres the new frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres more pics on here www.pimparide.co.uk
> *


everything is nice and looks pretty good on that car except that damn sticker going across the damn window pull that damn shit off and dont put another damn thing on it please :biggrin: set that car off even more with a moon roof :worship:


----------



## capriceman75

my 1st lowrider "oil saturated" m.c beater a few years back


----------



## capriceman75

crinkle cut a arms


----------



## capriceman75

i'll try to find my 78-79 grand prix pics to post their kinda bad too


----------



## DirtySanchez

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Apr 4 2007, 12:52 AM~7614219
> *:0  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow...... just wow.... there's mud all inside the trunk... but at least he's got a spare!


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by capriceman75_@Apr 17 2007, 12:17 AM~7709441
> *everything is nice and looks pretty good on that car except that damn sticker going across the damn window pull that damn shit off and dont put another damn thing on it please  :biggrin:  set that car off even more with a moon roof  :worship:
> *


ok il tell him that :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 12 2007, 11:37 PM~7245350
> *I really don't even know what to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF IS THAT DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## i_did_it

that looks like an abortion gone wrong


----------



## Long Roof

TTT


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 13 2007, 01:00 PM~7684479
> *i always thought they did good work the trunk was nice in the car but the frame etc errm wasnt heres the car the axle cam off of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and heres the new frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> theres more pics on here www.pimparide.co.uk
> *


bob just did the set up on this car i dont think he did any reinforcing.some one else did that.


----------



## Unity_Jon

<phew>


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 12 2007, 10:37 PM~7245350
> *I really don't even know what to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like they welded with some lava :biggrin:


----------



## L-BOOGIE

> _Originally posted by chet milner_@Mar 20 2007, 07:46 AM~7513204
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtf!
> *


If this car is driven, imagine busting a hose while hopping. THAT'S A STRAIGHT BULLET TO THE HEAD. :0 











Or maybe they deserve it for trying to roll like that.:dunno:


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@May 28 2007, 06:59 PM~7994925
> *If this car is driven, imagine busting a hose while hopping. THAT'S A STRAIGHT BULLET TO THE HEAD. :0
> Or maybe they deserve it for trying to roll like that.:dunno:
> *


no, the owner probably wears a helmet. dee dee dee.


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Guest




----------



## wayne64ss

what the shit is that?


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@May 30 2007, 12:50 PM~8007549
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




WOW!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW




----------



## magicmike

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@May 30 2007, 11:34 AM~8007815
> *WOW!!!!!!!!!!
> *




Need some butter with that popcorn,


----------



## SKEETER

ANYBODY SEEN THOSE NEW SUPER REAR ENDS


----------



## SKEETER

NICE A-ARM EXTENSION AND FRAMEWORK









GOTTA LOVE THE BOLT ON C-NOTCH










ISNT THERE SUPPOSED TO BE TWO CHAINS??????????????AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## 1up3down

damn the paint hides it all i guess. hey if you squint i mean close your eyes it aint to bad.lol


----------



## KERRBSS

ummmmmmmmmmm


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

I love this thread.....


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

fool needs to tighten that cap on the bowerball while he's down there putting the other chain on... damn


----------



## dubbrollin

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@May 30 2007, 04:30 PM~8010492
> *fool needs to tighten that cap on the bowerball while he's down there putting the other chain on...  damn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



never heard of a "BOWERBALL" :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by newmovementrider_@May 30 2007, 04:17 PM~8008616
> *NICE A-ARM EXTENSION AND FRAMEWORK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOTTA LOVE THE BOLT ON C-NOTCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISNT THERE SUPPOSED TO BE TWO CHAINS??????????????AHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look at the hammer marks, looks like they used a 1pound hammer


----------



## radicalplastic09

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Mar 28 2007, 05:35 AM~7567321
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i like how its all that for 2 switches :biggrin: did you show this diagram to anybody while they were under the influence of..........CRACK. :scrutinize: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

lmfao at this whole topic i could throw a lowrider together better then some of those cooksmuch less take my time on one and im a youster. :cheesy:


----------



## 1up3down

some more ichiban hydro proffesional work


----------



## 1up3down

:uh: :uh:


----------



## SERIOUS

how bout this one..... Rear of a 70's camero


----------



## SERIOUS

Here's thie fix I did


----------



## chaddyb

I always love pullin this one out, this was in the rear of my wagon hopper











I got some terrifying pics of setups that Ive run across, Ill post em tomarrow, and show you how we do it in minnesota :uh:


----------



## chaddyb

heres one I recently "ran across" I have another pic I have to upload, that shows off the snake pit under the box o extra parts

this also had the classic "rack welded to the trunk floor"


----------



## FROSTY90

OMG IM SPEECHLESS JUST LOOKING AT THIS PICSS :0


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@May 31 2007, 10:48 PM~8020050
> *heres one I recently "ran across"  I have another pic I have to upload, that shows off the snake pit under the box o extra parts
> 
> this also had the classic  "rack welded to the trunk floor"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awesome, what's something like that cost?


----------



## Badass94Cad

It's amazing what some people will do, really. :ugh:


----------



## T BONE

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Jun 1 2007, 11:14 AM~8022951
> *Awesome, what's something like that cost?
> *


I'll come over and do it for free, on your 64 of course.


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by Badass94Cad_@Jun 1 2007, 03:26 PM~8024023
> *It's amazing what some people will do, really. :ugh:
> *



NO SHIT!  What in the HELL are some people thinking? How can you honestly think any of this shit is OK?


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by slamndsat97_@May 31 2007, 09:05 PM~8019661
> *:uh:  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this one is my favorite


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Feb 13 2007, 07:09 AM~7246987
> *Thought this was a pic of a volcano.  :dunno:
> *


 :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## texmex

> _Originally posted by kerrbss_@Jun 1 2007, 09:23 PM~8026459
> *this one is my favorite
> *



iam goin to do that on my ride :biggrin:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## 416impala

MITSUBISHI DROPPED OFF AT MY SHOP. 
I COULD NOT BELEIVE THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO

Damn these ****** is crazy :roflmao:


----------



## wayne64ss

how does that even ground? I dont get it.


----------



## 416impala

self taper into the floorboard.
:biggrin:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Jun 1 2007, 02:45 PM~8024123
> *I'll come over and do it for free, on your 64 of course.
> *


Come over, I'll by the crack


----------



## fundimotorsports

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Jun 7 2007, 03:13 PM~8061700
> *MITSUBISHI DROPPED OFF AT MY SHOP.
> I COULD NOT BELEIVE THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Holly shit!!!! 12volt or is that a 24 volt batt.. :uh: That shit must of lifted up like hella slow..


----------



## 416impala

12volt lol


----------



## fundimotorsports

MG!!!!!!!!!!!! Thats was really slow.. even with accumes... :uh:


----------



## 416impala

1 accum was leaking. they used putty to try and seal it lol


----------



## fundimotorsports

hno: You bagging it..


----------



## Psycho631

:wow:


----------



## 416impala

> _Originally posted by fundimotorsports_@Jun 7 2007, 06:31 PM~8062743
> *hno:  You bagging it..
> *


no, re-doin it, he wont even pay me 2 re-plumb the setup, So I just made a basic rack in the trunk, 2 gel deep cycles 24volt, and replaced an accumulator.

new switch box, some new wiring, basically he wants as cheap as possible to sell the car, gotta love cheap fucks.


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 13 2007, 05:12 PM~7251315
> *:0 Nice re-enforcing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My son has that same play-dough :0 :0


----------



## bigshod

> _Originally posted by newmovementrider_@May 30 2007, 01:08 PM~8008535
> *ANYBODY SEEN THOSE NEW SUPER REAR ENDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


would look nice chrome :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 




































:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :nosad: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Jun 7 2007, 06:13 PM~8061700
> *MITSUBISHI DROPPED OFF AT MY SHOP.
> I COULD NOT BELEIVE THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that some type of jb weld on the top of the accum?


----------



## WhiteChocolate

Ouch. . . .


----------



## Badass94Cad

What the...?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

i didnt even realize that was in the back seat of a convert. till i saw the 2nd pic. how does 12 volts lift a car with accumulators? youd have to hold the switch all day!


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Jun 8 2007, 11:48 PM~8070460
> *i didnt even realize that was in the back seat of a convert. till i saw the 2nd pic. how does 12 volts lift a car with accumulators? youd have to hold the switch all day!
> *


and thats waaaaaaaaaay to long to be noticed in a car like that


----------



## impala_631

trying to get a impala extra low :0


----------



## Unity_Jon

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 13 2007, 02:06 AM~8094999
> *trying to get a impala extra low :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what on earth is that for ? :wow:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

What the F--k is that and would that hold to a few good hops that's what dropped spindels are for...


----------



## SKEETER

YP


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 13 2007, 03:06 AM~8094999
> *trying to get a impala extra low :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is extra scary :0 :0 :0


----------



## lolow

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Unity_Jon

> _Originally posted by newmovementrider_@Jun 13 2007, 09:12 AM~8096229
> *yall dont know nuttin bout them under the hood mounts,  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOFL i've seen that on a black 65 over here, they were verticle behind the headlights !


----------



## juiced_64

> _Originally posted by newmovementrider_@Jun 13 2007, 09:12 AM~8096229
> *yall dont know nuttin bout them under the hood mounts,  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by newmovementrider_@Jun 13 2007, 12:12 PM~8096229
> *yall dont know nuttin bout them under the hood mounts,  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Only 2 solenoids? :scrutinize: 

Well, at least when the weather is cold, the oil will always be nice and warm! :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## juiced_64

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jun 15 2007, 01:46 PM~8112013
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY WRONG :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## WhiteChocolate

FIRE ! ! ! !


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 13 2007, 03:06 AM~8094999
> *trying to get a impala extra low :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 19 2007, 09:52 AM~8134033
> *FIRE ! ! ! !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looked like a decent setup......

shit happens I guess


----------



## langeberg




----------



## browninthe810

:uh: are those donuts they using instead of reverse deep cups :nono:


----------



## 87 fleet

langeberg . what the hell is that bigass tank in the trunk of that car ?


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by browninthe810_@Jun, 11:56 AM~8134372
> *:uh: are those donuts they using instead of reverse deep cups :nono:
> *





:yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by browninthe810_@Jun 19 2007, 12:56 PM~8134372
> *:uh: are those donuts they using instead of reverse deep cups :nono:
> *



That would have been fine if they would have welded some three inch pipe to keep the spring centered...... they just forgot the pipe :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by 87 fleet_@Jun 19 2007, 12:52 PM~8135311
> *langeberg . what the hell is that bigass tank in the trunk of that car ?
> *


lpg gas conversion makes it possible to run a big v8 in europe with the silly fuel prices


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by 87 fleet_@Jun 19 2007, 12:52 PM~8135311
> *langeberg . what the hell is that bigass tank in the trunk of that car ?
> *


its a liquid gas tank!! the car drives with gas


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 19 2007, 01:22 PM~8135528
> *lpg gas conversion makes it possible to run a big v8 in europe with the silly fuel prices
> *


haha 2 fools one brain :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

haha you know it lol


----------



## silver64

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jun 19 2007, 01:24 PM~8135536
> *haha 2 fools one brain :biggrin:
> *



i had a LPG tank in my monte i was gonna take it out incase spark from the hydros made my shit explode!!!!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

hahaha


----------



## BIG RED

TTT


----------



## BIG DIRTY

HA


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$+Jun 19 2007, 02:23 PM~8135531-->
> 
> 
> 
> its a liquid gas tank!! the car drives with gas
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-silver64_@Jun 19 2007, 02:29 PM~8135580
> *i had a LPG tank in my monte i was gonna take it out incase spark from the hydros made my shit explode!!!!
> *


Is that common over there? I bet it would sell here if more people were doing installs.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jun 29 2007, 02:31 PM~8203646
> *Is that common over there? I bet it would sell here if more people were doing installs.
> *



yeah the most of the guys what use us cars as a daily go with gas :biggrin: 

gas cost 68 cents per litre arround here 

and fuel cost arround 1,40 € per litre arround here thats hmm near 1,60 $ per litre not gallon  

you see the differend


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jun 30 2007, 06:54 AM~8207288
> *yeah the most of the guys what use us cars as a daily go with gas  :biggrin:
> 
> gas cost 68 cents per litre arround here
> 
> and fuel cost arround 1,40 € per litre arround here thats hmm near 1,60 $ per litre not gallon
> 
> you see the differend
> *




how much work is involved in switching :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## impala64lowrider

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jun 30 2007, 02:08 PM~8207318
> *how much work is involved in switching :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


is somting around 2500eur / $3200. BUT: you have a little bit less power and the engine need to be reinforced and the consumption is a little bit more.

basicly, if you drive 30.000 km (18000 mls) / year, you reach the roi (return of invest) after 4 years. BUT: in germany you don't pay taxes for gas until 2012. gasolina is that expensive, because you have to pay a lot of taxes. so it could be possible to pay after 2012 the same price. and later it wouldn't make a sense to use gas instead of gasolina, because gas treats the engine worser than gasolina. 

imo gas does only make a sense for a brand new car you want to drive at least 5 years and you drive a lot. on a old lowrider it's a waste of money...


----------



## langeberg

In my country you don't have to pay any road tax or what ever for an oldtimer (25 years and older), so it's the cheapest way to build in a LPG system. The build in price of such a system is €1600 (about $2150). The only thing you need is an oldtimer insurance from €50 (about $67) each year to drive an oldtimer in The Netherlands.
That's it...


----------



## KAKALAK

:0 thats a 4 pump setup


----------



## locotoys

nice...


----------



## TAIB

we can buy cars like new with lpg in it
or do em for any car for about2500 us dollars


----------



## impala_631

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry8385515
custom slingshot!!!
















strong welds!!!
















jb weld powerballs


----------



## HARDLUCK88

that wishbone, as well as the rest of the things done to that impala make me more enraged and furious than anything else.


----------



## pmdogg

:barf:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by langeberg_@Jun 30 2007, 07:12 AM~8207552
> *In my country you don't have to pay any road tax or what ever for an oldtimer (25 years and older), so it's the cheapest way to build in a LPG system.  The build in price of such a system is €1600 (about $2150). The only thing you need is an oldtimer insurance from €50 (about $67) each year to drive an oldtimer in The Netherlands.
> That's it...
> *


wow lange thats fuckin cheap :0


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Jul 25 2007, 07:48 AM~8386461
> *that wishbone, as well as the rest of the things done to that impala make me more enraged and furious than anything else.
> *


that wishbone is sweet, i need me one :biggrin:


----------



## DUVAL

SOME OF THESE SET UPS SHOULD SHOOT THEM SELVES.........CHEAP BASTARDS.. :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by WhiteChocolate_@Jun 8 2007, 05:49 AM~8064991
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch. . . .
> *


How did that happen !!!!!!!!!


----------



## 41bowtie

[/quote]


----------



## Unity_Jon

>


[/quote]


now thats some scary shit ! :0

I was talking about driving with one of the strutt bolts undone like that !


----------



## La Lo

> _Originally posted by Vayzfinest_@Feb 14 2007, 08:56 PM~7264332
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> 
> Mr.canada eh'..the sad thing here is that ur ass is talkin bout shit u dont even know. the tow truck driver is my uncle the driver of the car is my lil cuzin.. dont matter how the car sits on the truck..ITS FUCKED UP ANYWAYS..and talkin bout he did half the shitty jobs... show me what is shitty? that was the cleanest Og regal i seen, and my cuzin at the age of 17 was doing his own setups and Very cleannnnn ass setups  and around here u dont see that much...       :biggrin:
> so get ur info right when u comment on shit
> *


aint to damn clean if the dumbass pulled a 3 at 80 he should have his lowriding privileges revoked and the tow truck driver should still look professional with the car wrecked or not.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

found this electrical connection on a used pump I bought :uh:


----------



## E

:0


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

Yep thats a WOW :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ED

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jul 25 2007, 02:18 AM~8385531
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry8385515
> custom slingshot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strong welds!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jb weld powerballs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats da shit there!!!!!


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by SMURF+Feb 13 2007, 08:12 PM~7251315-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0 Nice re-enforcing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 30 2007, 04:08 PM~8008535
> *ANYBODY SEEN THOSE NEW SUPER REAR ENDS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-newmovementrider_@May 30 2007, 04:17 PM~8008616
> *NICE A-ARM EXTENSION AND FRAMEWORK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOTTA LOVE THE BOLT ON C-NOTCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISNT THERE SUPPOSED TO BE TWO CHAINS??????????????AHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



damn hammer marks are cool


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT




----------



## SWITCHCRAFT




----------



## SWITCHCRAFT




----------



## red_ghost

who did that setup?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT




----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Aug 3 2007, 05:59 PM~8463923
> *who did that setup?
> *



a local guy


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Aug 3 2007, 11:02 AM~8463946
> *a local guy
> *


I gotta stay away form you Manitowoc guys. lol. You going to be at the Street Scenes show?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Aug 3 2007, 06:03 PM~8463956
> *I gotta stay away form you Manitowoc guys.  lol.  You going to be at the Street Scenes show?
> *




when is that gay show?

this guy used to be in that club he might get pissed that i posted these pics but fuck it he should know it's wrong.......


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT




----------



## SWITCHCRAFT




----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Aug 3 2007, 11:05 AM~8463967
> *when is that gay show?
> 
> this guy used to be in that club he might get pissed that i posted these pics but fuck it he should know it's wrong.......
> *


wasn't that Lincoln Joe's? I dk who the truck's owner is. There is a show in Shawano on Sunday. I'm gonna be at that one. Wont be many Lowriders there. Just a club from Appleton.


----------



## Beretta2low

what time u gonna be up in shawano? i migh tbring my car there. dont have the juice in it but might bring it there ne ways.


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Aug 3 2007, 11:06 AM~8463978
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Somebody, somewhere, thinks that is cool :uh:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 3 2007, 01:27 PM~8464565
> *Somebody, somewhere, thinks that is cool :uh:
> *


fukin roof line dont even line up did tha shit either when he was drunk or he jus blind


----------



## Unity_Jon

well will you look at that ! 










a round peg in a square hole :biggrin:


----------



## silver64

good quality hydraulics i see there jon lol


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 12 2007, 11:32 PM~7245292
> *And on the front the UNBREAKABLE balljoints were removed and replaced with cheap ones....along with being mounted from the bottom and attached to ball joint extenders.  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW!!!! ........:SPEACHLESS: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 13 2007, 01:21 PM~7248981
> *How about this nice Coil over set-up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF?? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M

wtf is good topic,Know i now what to look for.But I can weld and cut cleaner thene that.


----------



## sixwheelinmazda

hey it was my first attempt with no knowledge of it at all and no shane im not pissed u put them on i dont care it was a first time attempt sorry if it wasent up to par for the first time . and no the roof didnt line up cause the guy i had help me screwed it up thats why the truck went to the scrape yard too much of a waste of time









> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Aug 3 2007, 03:28 PM~8465875
> *well will you look at that !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a round peg in a square hole  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## sixwheelinmazda

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Aug 3 2007, 11:05 AM~8463967
> *when is that gay show?
> 
> this guy used to be in that club he might get pissed that i posted these pics but fuck it he should know it's wrong.......
> *



but isnt that your buddies shane....lol jk i wouldnt go to that show either the judging doesnt get done fairly and anything with hydraulics is over looked. they didnt even wanna put a lowrider class in cause they didnt want nothing there with hydro's. probably one of the worst car clubs in this state.....


----------



## Mr. White

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Aug 3 2007, 12:06 PM~8463978
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


haha wtf is that?


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Aug 3 2007, 10:06 AM~8463978
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


someone got a welder and some sheet metal sheers for there birthday


----------



## 87 fleet

> [/quote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good night sweet mazda. :machinegun:
> 
> 
> :angel:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Aug 3 2007, 01:06 PM~8463978
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i cant belive they would have that in a public place, thats horrible


----------



## Beretta2low

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Aug 3 2007, 10:25 AM~8464088
> *wasn't that Lincoln Joe's?  I dk who the truck's owner is.  There is a show in Shawano on Sunday.  I'm gonna be at that one.  Wont be many Lowriders there.  Just a club from Appleton.
> *



the show in shawano sucked! few nice trucks but no cars wit juice that i seen. wish i had mine in woulda entered it.


----------



## I Drag A55

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich+Aug 1 2007, 10:05 PM~8450327-->
> 
> 
> 
> found this electrical connection on a used pump I bought :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why the hell you buying used pumps??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2007, 01:06 PM~8463978
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SWITCHCRAFT_@Aug 3 2007, 01:07 PM~8463986
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's going to need some bondo.... or jesus.


----------



## elpekdor101

> _Originally posted by L-BOOGIE_@May 28 2007, 08:59 PM~7994925
> *If this car is driven, imagine busting a hose while hopping. THAT'S A STRAIGHT BULLET TO THE HEAD. :0
> Or maybe they deserve it for trying to roll like that.:dunno:
> *














:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Unity_Jon

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Aug 5 2007, 04:03 AM~8475037
> *i cant belive they would have that in a public place, thats horrible
> *



I photoshopped this in my lunch break today 'cos i was bored and wanted to see what it looked like with panels lined up and one colour paint.

you know what ?


it still looked like shit so i deleted it ! :0


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Aug 6 2007, 02:32 PM~8484890
> *I photoshopped this in my lunch break today 'cos i was bored and wanted to see what it looked like with panels lined up and one colour paint.
> 
> you know what ?
> it still looked like shit so i deleted it ! :0
> *




you should of posted it


----------



## Unity_Jon

undelete is a wonderful thing....










more than can be said for the truck LOL....


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Aug 6 2007, 03:00 PM~8485137
> *undelete is a wonderful thing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more than can be said for the truck LOL....
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: That is awesome!!!


----------



## originales

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 12 2007, 10:37 PM~7245350
> *I really don't even know what to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





thats cuustuum rhight thur. :biggrin:


----------



## sixwheelinmazda

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Aug 6 2007, 02:00 PM~8485137
> *undelete is a wonderful thing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more than can be said for the truck LOL....
> *




funny thing that is close to what the color was suppose to be.


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Aug 6 2007, 01:00 PM~8485137
> *undelete is a wonderful thing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more than can be said for the truck LOL....
> *


different for shur


----------



## LaidbackLuis

The 68' I just picked up has no lower cups hno: My brake line is almost cut through. :angry: 










Something missing? :uh:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 6 2007, 06:30 PM~8487463
> *The 68' I just picked up has no lower cups hno: My brake line is almost cut through.  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something missing?  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


^^^^Holy FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!^^^^


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by CapriceRoller_@Aug 6 2007, 07:13 PM~8487795
> *^^^^Holy FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!^^^^
> *


i know homie....


----------



## originales

thats the new one sided upper,,, cuts down on weight.. :biggrin:


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by originales_@Aug 6 2007, 08:22 PM~8488469
> *thats the new one sided upper,,, cuts down on weight.. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


Everytime I make a left or right corner, it feels like te entire rear end is about to pop off.....

I saw a set of chrome uppers for $100 on ebay


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:biggrin: u need thous diff :biggrin:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

BULLSHIT ASIDE, DID YOU GET THE CAR FROM TEXAS, CAUSE I HAVE SEEN A COUPLE OF HACK JOBS OUTTA TEXAS FOR SURE


----------



## DUVAL

HALF THE PICTURES ARE FROM SOME DUDE IN JACKSONVILLE......


NO LIE..........


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

i know who your takin about


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Aug 6 2007, 10:29 PM~8489718
> *BULLSHIT ASIDE, DID YOU GET THE CAR FROM TEXAS, CAUSE I HAVE SEEN A COUPLE OF HACK JOBS OUTTA TEXAS FOR SURE
> *


Me?

yeah the car has been in Texas for a while. Not sure who in texas did the work on it, or if this was done by previous owners.

Regardless, it will all be corrected the right way.


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon+Aug 3 2007, 05:28 PM~8465875-->
> 
> 
> 
> well will you look at that !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a round peg in a square hole  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Unity_Jon_@Aug 6 2007, 03:32 PM~8484890
> *I photoshopped this in my lunch break today 'cos i was bored and wanted to see what it looked like with panels lined up and one colour paint.
> 
> you know what ?
> it still looked like shit so i deleted it ! :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 6 2007, 07:30 PM~8487463
> *The 68' I just picked up has no lower cups hno: My brake line is almost cut through.  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something missing?  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Damm sin ! ! ! I didnt know it was that bad ! time to get to work ***** !


----------



## LaidbackLuis

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Aug 7 2007, 06:55 AM~8491622
> *Damm sin ! ! !  I didnt know it was that bad !   time to get to work ***** !*


 :yes:


----------



## abel

:0


----------



## AndrewH

must have been the same dude in FL who did a blazer I bought. I'll get pics up soon.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 15 2007, 05:32 PM~8562576
> *must have been the same dude in FL who did a blazer I bought. I'll get pics up soon.
> *



where in Fl


----------



## AndrewH

A shop didnt do it, it was actuallyt a shop owners friend and I was lead to beleive they did the work. Somewhere around orlando and hopefully that guy never touches another car again, or lies about the work/condition.


Heres the tiedown, alone, the most visible part of the setup.It was welded so crooked it wasnt touching the outside batts.And the bolts were loose anyway. I counted over 20 missing bolts/screws and a dozen missing washers on the entire car (not just hydros)



















And the 'fully wrapped' front pockets = a 'welded' donut and 2 squares under the a-arm mounts






























People always think they have to torch and rip huge chunks and holes in everything like the floors and even bumpstops, and I'll understand why.


----------



## AndrewH

maybe these fool all try welding without a mask and just go with 'the more the merrier'

I never welded that bad, even if its ugly, as least make it stick and actually do something!


----------



## Topox3

good beads, but try to put more anti apatter, you missed a bit


----------



## Mr.Link

wut up guys i have a 1976 link continantal and i'm try to 3 wheel and hop so i u guys have any ideas of wut i should do(reforcements) and even set up ways to if u guys have any ideas plez pm me 

thanx, 
jonny


----------



## 87 fleet

> _Originally posted by Mr.Link_@Aug 15 2007, 07:19 PM~8563749
> *wut up guys i have a 1976 link continantal and i'm try to 3 wheel and hop so i u guys have any ideas of wut i should do(reforcements) and even set up ways to if u guys have any ideas plez pm me
> 
> thanx,
> jonny
> *


 :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.Link_@Aug 15 2007, 08:19 PM~8563749
> *wut up guys i have a 1976 link continantal and i'm try to 3 wheel and hop so i u guys have any ideas of wut i should do(reforcements) and even set up ways to if u guys have any ideas plez pm me
> 
> thanx,
> jonny
> *





Well everything you see in this topic dont repeat it on your ride!


----------



## northwestG

> A shop didnt do it, it was actuallyt a shop owners friend and I was lead to beleive they did the work. Somewhere around orlando and hopefully that guy never touches another car again, or lies about the work/condition.
> Heres the tiedown, alone, the most visible part of the setup.It was welded so crooked it wasnt touching the outside batts.And the bolts were loose anyway. I counted over 20 missing bolts/screws and a dozen missing washers on the entire car (not just hydros)
> 
> 
> 
> Thas funny... I had the same problem wit my car...every bolt in the car was touched... about half were put back.


----------



## KAKALAK

:0


----------



## BigWorm1979

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 13 2007, 01:37 AM~7245350
> *I really don't even know what to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF??


----------



## 1up3down

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 13 2007, 08:32 PM~7251462
> *Some of this stuff is just hard to look at.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Holy shit man that is where the pole to my stop sign at the end of the street went to?


----------



## 1up3down

> _Originally posted by originales_@Aug 6 2007, 10:22 PM~8488469
> *thats the new one sided upper,,, cuts down on weight.. :biggrin:
> *


lol :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## 87 fleet

found this on e

















bay


----------



## northwestG

wish i could see it... looks funny..


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Sin7_@Aug 6 2007, 06:30 PM~8487463
> *The 68' I just picked up has no lower cups hno: My brake line is almost cut through.  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Something missing?  :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## BigWorm1979

WTF?? These people must wanna die! :uh:


----------



## 87 fleet

sorry about the small pic's


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT

> _Originally posted by sixwheelinmazda_@Aug 4 2007, 12:40 PM~8469485
> *but isnt that your buddies shane....lol jk               i wouldnt go to that show either the judging doesnt get done fairly and anything with hydraulics  is over looked. they didnt even wanna put a lowrider class in cause they didnt want nothing there with hydro's.   probably one of the worst car clubs in this state.....
> *




that's how all these shows are around here.........


oh and you said it man.......

like i said about the truck not hatin just postin haha :biggrin: 


they NEVER liked lowriders but they would enter their full size trucks in the lowrider catagory when there wasn't any lowriders there just to win the trophies really fuckin sad


----------



## DuezPaid




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:0 :0 atleast could have grinded the welds down a little


----------



## texastre

nice worf did ichiban do it :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 13 2007, 12:21 PM~7248981
> *How about this nice Coil over set-up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: Guess thats the "no welding required" kit :0


----------



## blueouija

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Aug 20 2007, 05:07 PM~8597932
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 81cutty

:uh:


----------



## i rep big i

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Aug 20 2007, 02:07 PM~8597932
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


man if they where gona spend the money on chrome they could have atleast rienforced and shaved them not 2 mention rewelded those cups :barf:


----------



## Black Out

nuff said


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Aug 20 2007, 05:07 PM~8597932
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


chromed tack welds :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dirty_duece

atleast they look nice well the chrome does lol :biggrin:


----------



## i rep big i

> _Originally posted by dirty_duece_@Aug 21 2007, 06:49 AM~8604272
> *atleast they look nice well the chrome does lol  :biggrin:
> *


yup the chrome does look good but the fact that the chrome is on a terd doesnt make it any better :werd:


----------



## BigWorm1979

Hey, atleast its chrome


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BigWorm1979_@Aug 21 2007, 11:25 AM~8605095
> *Hey, atleast its chrome
> *



true but that is like payin to get your car painted and not wanting to do the bodywork because it is going to cost 1000.00 more :uh:


----------



## i rep big i

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Aug 21 2007, 09:28 AM~8605115
> *true but that is like payin to get your car painted and not wanting to do the bodywork because it is going to cost 1000.00 more :uh:
> *


true dat


----------



## BigWorm1979

A chrome piece of shit is better then a regular piece of shit :0


----------



## Guest

you know the guys at the chrome shop were laughing just as we are.


after he left


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Aug 21 2007, 10:00 AM~8605428
> *you know the guys at the chrome shop were laughing just as we are.
> after he left
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i know i would :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Aug 20 2007, 04:07 PM~8597932
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like another job from "MOLDED SUSPENSION"


----------



## i rep big i

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Aug 21 2007, 10:00 AM~8605428
> *you know the guys at the chrome shop were laughing just as we are.
> after he left
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AndrewH

chrome plated turds, damn. You know the platers called em like 3 times and was like are you sure these are the right ones you sent us?

it must have been a mixup...


Now that i look at it, it almost looks like some fool took some already chromed trailing arms and tried redoing the mounts and chrome spray painted over the welds after they were done


----------



## i rep big i

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 21 2007, 05:54 PM~8610056
> *chrome plated turds, damn. You know the platers called em like 3 times and was like are you sure these are the right ones you sent us?
> 
> it must have been a mixup...
> Now that i look at it, it almost looks like some fool took some already chromed trailing arms and tried redoing the mounts and chrome spray painted over the welds after they were done
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

from this topic:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=359211&st=20


----------



## 214monte

hno:


----------



## i rep big i

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Aug 28 2007, 07:18 PM~8664643
> *from this topic:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=359211&st=20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf is that alkidas new dirty bomb :uh:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Aug 28 2007, 08:18 PM~8664643
> *from this topic:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=359211&st=20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


"Snakes in a trunk"


----------



## STABmasterARSON

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Aug 29 2007, 09:54 AM~8667633
> *"Snakes in a trunk"
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## milkbone

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Aug 28 2007, 10:18 PM~8664643
> *from this topic:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=359211&st=20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I SAW THIS THE OTHER DAY AND I KNEW SOMEONE WOULD PUT THIS IN HERE :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GYNX718

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 12 2007, 10:37 PM~7245350
> *I really don't even know what to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *






looks like somebody tried to reinforce wit candle wax :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 310~SFCC

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Aug 28 2007, 07:18 PM~8664643
> *from this topic:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=359211&st=20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I MEMBER THAT CAT TRYING TO GIVE ADVICE.....LOOKS LIKE HOMIE NEEDS IT...


----------



## i rep big i

if that fool trying 2 give advice hes only telling people every singal thing u could do wrong with a setup that dumb fuck should through that shit away and stop getting shit from the trash P.S buy some new shit pendjo :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono: :nono: :nono: :loco: :loco: :werd:


----------



## abel

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## i rep big i

> _Originally posted by abel_@Aug 29 2007, 05:22 PM~8673048
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


somebody had 2 tell him :biggrin:


----------



## texmex

ttt


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

lets see some more wows :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Supaf|y in the Ky_@Oct 16 2007, 01:05 PM~9015120
> *  lets see some more wows  :biggrin:
> *






















































not going to say any names, but the owner is a lil member :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 16 2007, 07:24 PM~9017000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not going to say any names,  but the owner is a lil member  :0
> *



no wonder it leaks it has tranny fluid in the pumps


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 16 2007, 05:24 PM~9017000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not going to say any names,  but the owner is a lil member  :0
> *



Thats not a wow!! :nono: :nono: 








Its a WTF :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## look_what_i_can_do

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 16 2007, 05:24 PM~9017000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not going to say any names,  but the owner is a lil member  :0
> *



who ever owned it got shot...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:0 :0 :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88

wheres the fullsize pics?


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

x2


----------



## PIGEON

:scrutinize:


----------



## juiced93

:twak: who does that unsafe shit


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Mar 24 2007, 07:43 AM~7541949
> *i wish i had pics but my man  had a 76 caprice and the batterys were held down with bungie cords anf the rack was made of wood
> *


AM I HERRING YOU CORRECTLY? :0


----------



## Unity_Jon

> _Originally posted by juiced93_@Oct 16 2007, 09:06 PM~9018747
> *:twak: who does that unsafe shit
> *



its called 'eXtreme lowriding' isnt it ? for those that like to ride on the edge


----------



## ElChingon

> _Originally posted by GYNX718_@Aug 29 2007, 04:55 PM~8672813
> *looks like somebody tried to reinforce wit candle wax :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THAT LOOKS LIKE MY SHIT WHEN I HAVE A HANGOVER!! :biggrin:


----------



## red_ghost

i should have took a pic of my unpainted battery tie downs.


----------



## 87 fleet

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 16 2007, 06:24 PM~9017000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not going to say any names,  but the owner is a lil member  :0
> *


that damn thing is bleeding 



lmfao


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 17 2007, 12:03 AM~9020057
> *AM I HERRING YOU CORRECTLY? :0
> *


okay, this dood i know...that better?


----------



## orange 83

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 15 2007, 06:18 PM~8562904
> *maybe these fool all try welding without a mask and just go with 'the more the merrier'
> 
> I never welded that bad, even if its ugly, as least make it stick and actually do something!
> *


any pictures of the blazer?


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Oct 16 2007, 08:21 PM~9017879
> *wheres the fullsize pics?
> *


X2


----------



## juiced93

> _Originally posted by classic customs_@Oct 16 2007, 06:24 PM~9017000
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not going to say any names,  but the owner is a lil member  :0
> *


i think he may need a tampon or 2 for that problem :uh:


----------



## illeagle86

dam this shit is just fucked up this makes me stop and think of trying not to rush on my ride before I end up with some half ass job LOL :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by illeagle86_@Oct 18 2007, 02:57 AM~9028199
> *dam this shit is just fucked up this makes me stop and think of trying not to rush on my ride before I end up with some half ass job LOL :biggrin:
> *



x2 sort of , I need some customers :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

even half assed would not be as bad as most of this


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Oct 18 2007, 07:49 AM~9029037
> *even half assed would not be as bad as most of this
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## boricua619`

:twak:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by juiced93_@Oct 17 2007, 10:51 PM~9027730
> *i think he may need a tampon or 2 for that problem :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FRISCO KID

lmao....


----------



## stevie d

looks clean :biggrin:


----------



## 214monte

:0


----------



## Guest

http://www.bigboyshydrauliks.com/images/CO...D_RIDAZ_047.jpg

http://www.bigboyshydrauliks.com/images/CO...D_RIDAZ_066.jpg

:barf: :thumbsdown: :thumbsup: :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Jan 6 2008, 05:44 PM~9622290
> *http://www.bigboyshydrauliks.com/images/CO...D_RIDAZ_047.jpg
> 
> http://www.bigboyshydrauliks.com/images/CO...D_RIDAZ_066.jpg
> 
> :barf:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsup:  :dunno:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88




----------



## shrekinacutty

ANYONE WANT A PAIR OF THESE ?? :0


----------



## sireluzion916

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jan 6 2008, 04:35 PM~9623073
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYONE WANT A PAIR OF THESE ?? :0
> *


Besides the reinforcement, is there something wrong with that ball joint???? :dunno:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jan 6 2008, 06:35 PM~9623073
> *ANYONE WANT A PAIR OF THESE ?? :0
> *


I'll take a set in chrome please :biggrin:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Jan 6 2008, 08:09 PM~9623289
> *Besides the reinforcement, is there something wrong with that ball joint???? :dunno:
> *


nahh foo thats the new style u gotta run the wrong bolts to hold it together  so now u know and u can be cool :0 :cheesy: 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 6 2008, 08:29 PM~9623420
> *I'll take a set in chrome please :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 















gold would look better  


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## shrekinacutty

> _Originally posted by sireluzion916_@Jan 6 2008, 06:09 PM~9623289
> *Besides the reinforcement, is there something wrong with that ball joint???? :dunno:
> *


YEAH LOOK AT THE EXTENSION :uh:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Oct 17 2007, 01:03 AM~9020057
> *AM I HERRING YOU CORRECTLY? :0
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## i_did_it

TTT real clean installs in here


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by BigWorm1979_@Aug 21 2007, 08:55 AM~8605377
> *A chrome piece of shit is better then a regular piece of shit :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 70rider

:uh:


> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jan 6 2008, 05:35 PM~9623073
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYONE WANT A PAIR OF THESE ?? :0
> *


Is this from that piece of shit white cadillac recognize that garbage from a mile away


----------



## texusbounc

a chrome piece of shit is still a piece of shit
some good installs in here :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by SKEETER_@May 30 2007, 02:17 PM~8008616
> *NICE A-ARM EXTENSION AND FRAMEWORK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOTTA LOVE THE BOLT ON C-NOTCH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISNT THERE SUPPOSED TO BE TWO CHAINS??????????????AHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Isn't that Ichiban hydraulics workmanship????Used to be on their website.


----------



## lowdeville

This is why mini-truckers should not build lows,I would have preferred to start from scratch on this car.


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 13 2008, 11:53 PM~9686834
> *This is why mini-truckers should not build lows,I would have preferred to start from scratch on this car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno:


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by pmdogg_@Jan 13 2008, 10:57 PM~9686889
> *hno:
> *


I had to fix that shit,would have been easier starting from scratch.


----------



## pmdogg

no choice bro :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jan 6 2008, 07:35 PM~9623073
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYONE WANT A PAIR OF THESE ?? :0
> *


i have a feeling that those are heavy!!!!


----------



## arnout..

nice squarish nut on that balljoint :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by arnout.._@Jan 14 2008, 06:43 AM~9689394
> *nice squarish nut on that balljoint  :roflmao:
> *



didnt even notice that :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## thephatlander

fff..


----------



## B_BORGERDING

That's one way to extend your upper a-arms!!! :roflmao: :rofl: :yessad:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by arnout.._@Jan 14 2008, 06:43 AM~9689394
> *nice squarish nut on that balljoint  :roflmao:
> *


thats what, a grade 1 fastener? scary.


----------



## i rep

a


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by i rep_@Jan 15 2008, 10:38 PM~9705262
> *a
> *


freak :uh:


----------



## i rep

> _Originally posted by i rep big i+Jan 3 2008, 08:35 AM~9595597-->
> 
> 
> 
> like i said still waiting on my money 4 lifting it  ps how much money u make out of fucking A.B. Quintanilla  out of his truck
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats a bitch move getting somebody 2 edit the topic u dont like the truth or what
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 29 2007, 07:25 PM~9560657
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> putting some extra welds on the 66 rag top frame for a guy up in dallas texas
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Those weld look like shit u should tell randy 2 stick to body work
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-i rep big i_@Jan 3 2008, 08:47 AM~9595635
> *so what did u do with the 25k u made selling his truck thats fucked up A.B. Quintanilla takes his shit 2 u 4 rims and paint and u stick him 4 big bill that even a drug dealer wouldent pay
> *










this is the truck he fucked homeboy out of by way of mechanics lean


----------



## i_did_it

my cocks hard from all this clean install work


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Black Regal_@Jan 16 2008, 06:11 AM~9707778
> *my cocks hard from all this clean install work
> *





:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## i_did_it




----------



## MAD_ONE

> _Originally posted by i rep_@Jan 16 2008, 02:07 AM~9707642
> *thats a bitch move getting somebody 2 edit the topic u dont like the truth or what
> 
> Those weld look like shit u should tell randy 2 stick to body work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the truck he fucked homeboy  out of by way of mechanics lean
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 21 2008, 08:09 PM~9749568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that was a sad day, that car had an all cadillac interior, dash and all, even the moldings.


----------



## Psycho631

how did that happen?


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jan 21 2008, 06:27 PM~9749798
> *how did that happen?
> *


* TO MUCH WEIGHT *


----------



## NIMSTER64

TRUCK i JUST PICKED UP :uh:


----------



## muffin_man

Those are some great pics!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Jan 21 2008, 07:27 PM~9749798
> *how did that happen?
> *



X2 lol


----------



## Jolleyrancher

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 21 2008, 05:09 PM~9749568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF happened :dunno: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Jolleyrancher

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 21 2008, 05:09 PM~9749568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF happened :dunno: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Jolleyrancher

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 21 2008, 05:09 PM~9749568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF happened :thumbsdown: :dunno:


----------



## stevie d

looks to me like the frame snapped


----------



## illeagle86

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*_@Jan 21 2008, 07:09 PM~9749568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that shit is just wrong what the fuck happen


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Black Regal_@Jan 16 2008, 07:44 AM~9707871
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





I am embarrased to be white :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Jolleyrancher_@Jan 22 2008, 01:36 AM~9753282
> *WTF happened  :thumbsdown:  :dunno:
> *



kind of looks like they were hoppin it with another car and the car some how got on top of the green car, smashing it


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 22 2008, 05:59 AM~9754066
> *kind of looks like they were hoppin it with another car and the car some how got on top of the green car, smashing it
> *


or that it had over 4 thousand pounds in the trunk. :uh:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

:0


----------



## KingsWood

LMAO, a car hopped on top of it, i hope you were just talkin shit! too much weight and not enough reinforcement!


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by Swangin63WhilePoppinTrunk_@Jan 22 2008, 05:22 PM~9754435
> *LMAO, a car hopped on top of it, i hope you were just talkin shit! too much weight and not enough reinforcement!
> *


Yeah, too much weight and when it buckled they just kept on hopping it for the heck of it. It's on a 360 low video.


----------



## miguel62

hey where can you get the video for that when it happened where can you order it from?


----------



## Firefly

It's a small item on 360 low vol #3

Rhydersstreetwear has some on eBay I believe.


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO

> _Originally posted by razor_@Feb 13 2007, 09:26 AM~7247061
> *shit,it look's like they use'd a candle,lit it then let the wax drip on it to weld it :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Jun 7 2007, 09:11 PM~8062948
> *would look nice chrome :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :nosad:
> *



WOULD LOOK NICE IN THE TRASH!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

another spring pearch mount :0


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jan 22 2008, 07:59 AM~9754066
> *kind of looks like they were hoppin it with another car and the car some how got on top of the green car, smashing it
> *


look how the chains are attached. pump mighta stuck on and all that hydraulic force caused the frame to bend. overlocking is a motherfucker


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 22 2008, 04:05 PM~9756475
> *look how the chains are attached.  pump mighta stuck on and all that hydraulic force caused the frame to bend.  overlocking is a motherfucker
> *



no ive seen that car in person, i think it had like 18 batteries or some shit, it hopped like a turd, i dont know how many volts it was, but the ass end locked up over my head.i had a movie of it catching fire somewhere...


----------



## AndrewH

hahaha post that shit up.


----------



## pmdogg

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Apr 5 2007, 08:05 PM~7626755
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=112109&hl=pimp
> *


yeah pimp 4 sure with all gold stuff but no plasma cutter :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 22 2008, 02:44 PM~9756345
> *another spring pearch mount :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





LOL...thats just funny. :cheesy:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jan 22 2008, 04:44 PM~9756345
> *another spring pearch mount :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that must be a high 3wheel


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Swangin63WhilePoppinTrunk_@Jan 22 2008, 10:22 AM~9754435
> *LMAO, a car hopped on top of it, i hope you were just talkin shit! too much weight and not enough reinforcement!
> *



yeah I was just naming possibilities like below........shit happens :0 :biggrin: 













:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 16 2008, 12:40 PM~9957203
> *LOL...thats just funny.  :cheesy:
> *


Let me tell you, that was just fucking hilarious :uh:


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Feb 16 2008, 01:21 PM~9957411
> *yeah I was just naming possibilities like below........shit happens :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


TTT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

found this on ebay.... 









car with BAD SETUP

AND HERE IS ANOTHER CAR WITH A EXTREMELY BAD TRUNK I FOUND..
BAD SETUP#2


----------



## stevie d

looks clean :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## 416impala

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 1 2008, 06:06 PM~10310745
> *found this on ebay....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> car with BAD SETUP
> 
> AND HERE IS ANOTHER CAR WITH A EXTREMELY BAD TRUNK I FOUND..
> BAD SETUP#2
> *


holy backyard butcher. fuck when i was 15 years old I did better work!


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 1 2008, 06:06 PM~10310745
> *found this on ebay....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> car with BAD SETUP
> 
> AND HERE IS ANOTHER CAR WITH A EXTREMELY BAD TRUNK I FOUND..
> BAD SETUP#2
> *



wtf what are those curtins?? holdin the batts?


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 1 2008, 07:06 PM~10310745
> *found this on ebay....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> car with BAD SETUP
> 
> AND HERE IS ANOTHER CAR WITH A EXTREMELY BAD TRUNK I FOUND..
> BAD SETUP#2
> *


I seen this car up close and it is fucked good


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Apr 1 2008, 06:54 PM~10311126
> *I seen this car up close and it is fucked good
> *


i would say thats an understatement,that shit is straight horrifying..


----------



## C-Bass

Looks like that blue painters tape holding the batts down


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 1 2008, 06:06 PM~10310745
> *found this on ebay....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> car with BAD SETUP
> 
> AND HERE IS ANOTHER CAR WITH A EXTREMELY BAD TRUNK I FOUND..
> BAD SETUP#2
> *


this car is in waco i think




maybe thats the mock up :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 1 2008, 07:38 PM~10311524
> *this car is in waco i think
> maybe thats the mock up  :biggrin:
> *


first link is the link to that trunk


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by regal ryda_@Apr 1 2008, 08:38 PM~10311524
> *this car is in waco i think
> maybe thats the mock up  :biggrin:
> *


yes its from waco thats where i am from and those are blue tie downs


----------



## PICAZZO

:nosad:


----------



## Silentdawg

:0


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Apr 1 2008, 07:54 PM~10311694
> *yes its from waco thats where i  am from and those are blue tie downs
> *


:nosad:


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Apr 1 2008, 08:38 PM~10313048
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


atleast it has hardlines.. :uh:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Apr 2 2008, 10:02 AM~10315907
> *atleast it has hardlines.. :uh:
> *


:uh:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by boricua619`_@Apr 2 2008, 12:02 PM~10315907
> *atleast it has hardlines.. :uh:
> *



i dont see any hardlines mang...


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN




----------



## B_BORGERDING

^What the Hell happen to that Monte?


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 2 2008, 03:36 PM~10318196
> *i dont see any hardlines mang...
> *


the pump on the right, check it. hard lines.


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING_@Apr 2 2008, 04:58 PM~10318393
> *^What the Hell happen to that Monte?
> *


x2.....that hurts just looking at


----------



## boricua619`

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 2 2008, 02:02 PM~10318451
> *the pump on the right, check it. hard lines.
> *


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by B_BORGERDING_@Apr 2 2008, 05:58 PM~10318393
> *^What the Hell happen to that Monte?
> *



looks like he lost it with a trailer


top corner there is a van aginst the gaurd rail


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Apr 2 2008, 05:12 PM~10318996
> *looks like he lost it with a trailer
> top corner there is a van aginst the gaurd rail
> *


the way that van is pulled in dosnt looks like it could have a trailer on it.


----------



## DesignerLincTC

OK...This is my first setup i ever did. I knew nothing about hydraulics, except for what i had seen in LRM. I was 14 at the time, and building this car as my first ride. Im 22 now, and ive built 5 cars since. I can say, my installs, are way cleaner now...LOL

Go ahead, clown all you want...i look back at it and laugh also. :biggrin: 











This was the car it was in.....It was clean, and a T TOP

Used to roll that bitch to highschool..


----------



## bigbody93

:0


> _Originally posted by fullyclownin_@Apr 2 2008, 02:41 PM~10318251
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn homie thats sad homie as long as no body got hurt,u can always build a car but family comes first.


----------



## 14#monte

I WANTED TOSAY SOMETHING ABOUT THAT BULSHIT WORK SOMEPEOPLE DO TO THERE CARS :twak: :angry: :angry: :thumbsdown: BUT THE MONTE FUCK ME UP.... I HOPE AND PRAY YOU AN NO ONE ELSE WAS HURT :thumbsup:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by 14#monte_@Apr 5 2008, 07:46 PM~10343854
> *I WANTED TOSAY SOMETHING ABOUT THAT BULSHIT WORK SOMEPEOPLE DO TO THERE CARS  :twak:  :angry:  :angry:  :thumbsdown: BUT THE MONTE FUCK ME UP.... I HOPE AND PRAY YOU AN NO ONE ELSE WAS HURT :thumbsup:
> *



yea man no one was hurt it happened last fri night on the way 
to tampa fla to the lrm show an old man had a heart attack
hit two other cars they came across hit the wall then hit each other 
then my brother hit them head on with a f250 o6 4 door the monte was on the back 
of the trailer came loose from the hit ....and then hit the back of the truck 
flipped off side ways landed on a suv then rolled 3 times and landed on a 626



no one was hurt some how my 5 year old daughter and wife were in the back 
seat i was following behind of them with the dually and two caddies
man i can tell you this i was shittin bricks "no really i was crying like a bitch i thought it killed my little girl" then when i could see them i was like oh shit 
don't hit the car lollol the pics were after they pulled the car out of the middle of the road


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by 14#monte_@Apr 5 2008, 07:46 PM~10343854
> *I WANTED TOSAY SOMETHING ABOUT THAT BULSHIT WORK SOMEPEOPLE DO TO THERE CARS  :twak:  :angry:  :angry:  :thumbsdown: BUT THE MONTE FUCK ME UP.... I HOPE AND PRAY YOU AN NO ONE ELSE WAS HURT :thumbsup:
> *



yea man no one was hurt it happened last fri night on the way 
to tampa fla to the lrm show an old man had a heart attack
hit two other cars they came across hit the wall then hit each other 
then my brother hit them head on with a f250 o6 4 door the monte was on the back 
of the trailer came loose from the hit ....and then hit the back of the truck 
flipped off side ways landed on a suv then rolled 3 times and landed on a 626



no one was hurt some how my 5 year old daughter and wife were in the back 
seat i was following behind of them with the dually and two caddies
man i can tell you this i was shittin bricks "no really i was crying like a bitch i thought it killed my little girl" then when i could see them i was like oh shit 
don't hit the car lollol the pics were after they pulled the car out of the middle of the road


----------



## upsidedown

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Feb 14 2007, 05:13 AM~7248933
> *HOW ABOUT A REAL NICE SWITCH BOX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


daaaaaam how much you sellin them for .... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## 416impala

shit we threw that bitch out a while ago,. i sold the fucker carling switchs and he came back a week later and my fuckin jaw dropped when i seen them rigged up in dat box. that is 100% FOR REAL in a customers car.


----------



## upsidedown

:0 pretty crzy shit but i guess you gotta do wat you gotta do


----------



## charles85

:0 below standards
View My Video


----------



## juiced79regal

damm!!!! that shit was chippin even with that extra weight on the back.


----------



## 206ness

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Apr 5 2008, 10:59 PM~10345477
> *:0  below standards
> View My Video
> *


the switchman had my skin crawling...the gates sounded like fingernails on a chaulkboard


----------



## charles85

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## impala_631

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Apr 1 2008, 08:51 PM~10311092
> *wtf  what are those curtins??  holdin the batts?
> *


look like tow straps


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by DesignerLincTC_@Apr 2 2008, 08:19 PM~10319535
> *OK...This is my first setup i ever did. I knew nothing about hydraulics, except for what i had seen in LRM. I was 14 at the time, and building this car as my first ride. Im 22 now, and ive built 5 cars since. I can say, my installs, are way cleaner now...LOL
> 
> Go ahead, clown all you want...i look back at it and laugh also.  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was the car it was in.....It was clean, and a T TOP
> 
> Used to roll that bitch to highschool..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats a lot cleaner than some of the shit i have seen on here before.


i would rather have that regal than a 4 door lincoln, or any 4 door.  :uh:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 7 2008, 06:24 PM~10357955
> *thats a lot cleaner than some of the shit i have seen on here before.
> i would rather have that regal than a 4 door lincoln, or any 4 door.   :uh:
> *


I was about to say,. that shits cleaner than some peoples *10th* install


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jan 22 2008, 05:54 AM~9754055
> *I am embarrased to be white  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> *


*dont stress bro, whites be putting it down in the lowrider game
:thumbsup: *


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Apr 7 2008, 07:54 PM~10358178
> *I was about to say,. that shits cleaner than some peoples 10th install
> *


so fuckin true


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@Apr 7 2008, 06:34 PM~10359028
> *dont stress bro, whites be putting it down in the lowrider game
> :thumbsup:
> *


haha aint that the truth :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631

another ebay special :cheesy:


----------



## AndrewH

T T T 










Don't ask me, just an old pic I had saved


----------



## DETACHED

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 13 2008, 09:53 PM~9686834
> *This is why mini-truckers should not build lows,I would have preferred to start from scratch on this car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 shit ive seen cleaner juice setups from mini truckers dont know what the fuck that was in or who did it but damn it looks hella half assed and rushed... looks like the guy who did my very first setup..


----------



## Jimmy C

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 12 2007, 10:37 PM~7245350
> *I really don't even know what to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 That shit was in a "High Temp" fire LOL, still drippin' w/ the melt down.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Apr 7 2008, 09:34 PM~10359028
> *dont stress bro, whites be putting it down in the lowrider game
> :thumbsup:
> *


fuckin craaaackers :uh:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 26 2008, 08:30 AM~11440743
> *fuckin craaaackers :uh:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## SMURF

:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*whats the wow?

1) the fact that people still think that tube reinforcing like that on the rearend actually works?

or

2) the uppers trailing arms have run out of travel,and desperately need to be dropped down before they rip the upper ear off of the axle?


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno: *


----------



## SMURF

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Aug 26 2008, 10:25 AM~11441070
> *whats the wow?
> 
> 1) the fact that people still think that tube reinforcing like that on the rearend actually works?
> 
> or
> 
> 2) the uppers trailing arms have run out of travel,and desperately need to be dropped down before they rip the upper ear off of the axle?
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


*I guess you didn't notice the Gas tank.*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 26 2008, 09:28 AM~11441092
> *I guess you didn't notice the Gas tank.
> *



*just figured it was a cover, to protect the tank. is it a Plate?? what is that car, like a 78 -79 cutlass?*


----------



## SMURF

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Aug 26 2008, 10:36 AM~11441158
> *just figured it was a cover, to protect the tank. is it a Plate?? what is that car, like a 78 -79 cutlass?
> *


*
Don't know, believe it's a cutlass, but come on plywood to protect the tank(looks like wood), i wouldn't stand my Ride on three if i had some shit like that under it, chrome undys but a fucked up cut out plate.*


----------



## TWEEDY

Looks like steel plate to me but still :uh:


----------



## SMURF

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Aug 26 2008, 10:49 AM~11441268
> *Looks like steel plate to me but still :uh:
> *


*Could have looked nicer, specially since they're standing it on three and everyone would look at it, but to each his own  .*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*heres some fun and "wow"

customer brough this car in because he broke the rearend, so we put a new rearend in it, and found this wonderful work

this is a custom build rear quarter anti buckling system :biggrin: 









and dont try to copy the 1/8" aluminum strat battery hold downs :biggrin: 

sometimes, when you just need your slowdown a liiiiiiiiittle bit higher,.. ace is the place!  







*


----------



## -NO NAME-

I gotta admit, when I was younger I thought diamond plate looked mean as frame reinforcement after seeing an El Camino done like that, so I did my rear frame aches with 1/4 inch diamond plate steel  :ugh:


----------



## big pimpin

Man....I got a bunch more pics I need to post. lol


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 26 2008, 01:49 PM~11441783
> *Man....I got a bunch more pics I need to post.  lol
> *


get wit it!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Aug 26 2008, 12:58 PM~11441859
> *get wit it!!!!  :cheesy:
> *



Wait till you see the greased frame!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 26 2008, 09:21 AM~11441050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


haha maybe its a hopper with added "weight" and he wasnt going to hide the fact :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 26 2008, 02:00 PM~11441871
> *Wait till you see the greased frame!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


say it aint so hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Texaswayz

Dam, that shit is just nasty :0  :thumbsdown: :nono: :buttkick: hno:


----------



## Texaswayz

:barf:


----------



## SinCityFleet94

> _Originally posted by tofnlow_@Feb 15 2007, 04:09 PM~7271076
> *heres something ghetto it was my lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

hey man when u run outta buns, sliced bread is the best backup...lol


----------



## SinCityFleet94

> _Originally posted by i rep big i_@Aug 21 2007, 08:26 AM~8604707
> *yup the chrome does look good but the fact that the chrome is on a terd doesnt make it any better  :werd:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ElChingon

ARE THESE HILLBILLY SET UPS? OR RED NECK TOYS?


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ElChingon_@Aug 27 2008, 01:05 PM~11452283
> *ARE THESE HILLBILLY SET UPS? OR RED NECK TOYS?
> *



*you'd be surprised at the shit i see come out of L.A.

and its worse for me because im from out there,.. makes me sad  

ghetto is ghetto, no matter what area it comes from*


----------



## B_BORGERDING

Funny shit..........

And Scary......


----------



## HARDLUCK88

i believe we were promised pics...


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Aug 27 2008, 02:54 PM~11452801
> *you'd be surprised at the shit i see come out of L.A.
> 
> and its worse for me because im from out there,.. makes me sad
> 
> ghetto is ghetto, no matter what area it comes from
> *


in LA is where u will see chrome trailing arms and a candllewax welded rear end on the same car, but the worst things i have ever seen have came out of floridah, not just lowriders,or even cars. We have this term at work, Cuban rigged,the really screwed up, home wired boats that come into the shop.


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Aug 26 2008, 12:00 PM~11441871
> *Wait till you see the greased frame!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


Slacker... Wheres the pics? :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

I'm sorry...I got ANOTHER example car just in that I have taken pics of too. Too busy trying to repair them first....then I'll post pics. :biggrin: Stay tuned. lol


----------



## SMURF

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Aug 27 2008, 02:54 PM~11452801
> *you'd be surprised at the shit i see come out of L.A.
> 
> and its worse for me because im from out there,.. makes me sad
> 
> ghetto is ghetto, no matter what area it comes from
> *


*

You're right about that, some fools be half assing over here, gotta keep it real, look at this one i found floating around in here. :nicoderm: *


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 28 2008, 11:02 AM~11460066
> *
> You're right about that, some fools be half assing over here, gotta keep it real, look at this one i found floating around in here. :nicoderm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: Oh that's the new deep cup design. You didn't know? :cheesy:


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 28 2008, 09:02 AM~11460066
> *
> You're right about that, some fools be half assing over here, gotta keep it real, look at this one i found floating around in here. :nicoderm: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


hahahahah i'm guilty of this but i used it for the top cups for my coil over set up. so nobody see's it anyways :0  :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 28 2008, 12:02 PM~11460066
> *
> You're right about that, some fools be half assing over here, gotta keep it real, look at this one i found floating around in here. :nicoderm: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


 :0 wtf


----------



## Lee337

AND it's mono-leafed!


----------



## munozfamily




----------



## ElChingon

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 28 2008, 09:02 AM~11460066
> *
> You're right about that, some fools be half assing over here, gotta keep it real, look at this one i found floating around in here. :nicoderm: *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]


so thats where my adapter went :biggrin:


----------



## 2low2rl

*WHERES THE OTHER TOPIC LIKE THIS?*


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 28 2008, 02:17 PM~11462290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Whats ghetto about this? i dont get it?


----------



## chrissylayinlow

what a hack job :nono:


----------



## mooch360




----------



## 16474

I posted this somewhere else but thought that the guys who did the original install on this thing were nuts... I ripped all of it out and started over.... they cut the whole trunk out!!
When he dropped it off the passanger side rear spring was half inside the trunk

















Slutty cylinder holes...








Size it should be..


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by mooch360_@Aug 30 2008, 01:51 AM~11474875
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Whats wrong with that? Its on the right side and everything!!


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by CP_@Aug 30 2008, 06:24 AM~11477555
> *Whats wrong with that? Its on the right side and everything!!
> *



its too close to the exhaust, duh!!! you dont know anything!


----------



## GOOT

He clearly needs more anti-seaze on the threads.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

He was tryin to do a 3 wheel motion in the rear or you could do a continental kit.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by munozfamily_@Aug 28 2008, 04:17 PM~11462290
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


square drive shaft? :dunno:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 30 2008, 05:42 PM~11479788
> *square drive shaft?  :dunno:
> *


wow shit i didnt even notice that! :wow: good eye


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Aug 28 2008, 04:54 PM~11463772
> *WHERES THE OTHER TOPIC LIKE THIS?
> *


Here http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=3933033


----------



## AndrewH




----------



## B_BORGERDING

Holy Shits!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 31 2008, 05:01 PM~11484433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




thats funny and sad all at the same time.


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 31 2008, 05:01 PM~11484433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


AUTOBOTS........TRANSFORM AND ROLL OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin

I promised.....


----------



## big pimpin

I mean...come on. :banghead:


----------



## big pimpin

These a-arms were chrome plated after the notch was complete...

:ugh:


----------



## big pimpin

Does anyone know why the seal blew out?????? I learned how to solve this problem back in 98 I think....all four pumps were built like this...


----------



## big pimpin

wow


----------



## big pimpin

I mean who does this stuff???


----------



## trefive

Oh my God, we have a winner!


----------



## big pimpin

I don't know if winner is the proper term!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## timdog57

How in the fuck can somebody fuck shit up that bad. I could do better if I only had a brain the size of a raisin. Fucking retards.


----------



## Texaswayz

:barf:


----------



## TWEEDY

So thats how the bushing goes in..... :0


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 12 2008, 09:53 PM~11589736
> *Does anyone know why the seal blew out??????  I learned how to solve this problem back in 98 I think....all four pumps were built like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Only used 2 of the 6 mounting bolts? :0


----------



## SHOWTIME916

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 12 2007, 10:37 PM~7245350
> *I really don't even know what to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS SHIT LOOKS LIKE GERMAN CHOCOLATE CAKE


----------



## DEWEY

damn dan i fill sorry for u


----------



## _Bandido_




----------



## unforgiven50insp

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 12 2008, 09:59 PM~11589794
> *I mean who does this stuff???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Its almost hard to believe that was on a car (just because its not broke) :uh:


----------



## Wicked One

:biggrin:


----------



## B_BORGERDING

Holy Fucks..........


----------



## HARDLUCK88

i was expecting worse than that... i have seen worse. but yeah thats pretty bad. is there anything else? hows the rear suspension, any crazy ghetto reinforcements?


----------



## edelmiro13

Don't think this was for hydros but its getto


----------



## B_BORGERDING

^Wow......


----------



## 81cutty

:uh:


----------



## unforgiven50insp

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Sep 14 2008, 02:50 PM~11599504
> *Don't think this was for hydros but its getto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You'd be suprised :uh:


----------



## 68niou1

> _Originally posted by mooch360_@Aug 29 2008, 06:51 PM~11474875
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Sep 12 2008, 11:29 PM~11590032
> *How in the fuck can somebody fuck shit up that bad.  I could do better and I only have a brain the size of a raisin.  Fucking retards.
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Sep 15 2008, 08:34 AM~11604770
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *



*** :angry:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Sep 15 2008, 05:06 PM~11609207
> *I want to say a BIG thanks to Andy for donating an Adex for the Obsession fest raffle. Best shit I ever won.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Them Obsession boys know how to throw a hell of a show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## XLowLifeX

:0


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Sep 14 2008, 11:50 AM~11599504
> *Don't think this was for hydros but its getto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Thought this was the Hydraulics section not the "HOW TO BUILD A POS SPEAKER BOX"...


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Sep 14 2008, 11:50 AM~11599504
> *Don't think this was for hydros but its getto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


battery box ....not battery rack :uh:


----------



## switch house #1

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 25 2008, 04:00 PM~11434074
> *T T T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 12 2008, 07:59 PM~11589794
> *I mean who does this stuff???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Clearly this guy is dyslexic!


----------



## BMYNBR

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@May 30 2007, 04:30 PM~8010492
> *fool needs to tighten that cap on the bowerball while he's down there putting the other chain on...  damn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You dont need a second chain if you can only afford sand for one corner..LOL :biggrin:


----------



## D4LWoode

ITS BACK

Back screen door frame as a rack that is

lol


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:ugh: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 21 2009, 09:59 PM~13349210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*is there a pic of it lock up*


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit

8 User(s) are reading this topic (2 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: buggsyjackrabbit, el chamuco, lowridincalivato, HillbillyHopper, 214monte, GREYTREY


:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## The Joker

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 21 2009, 10:59 PM~13349210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I know Richard Coote published "The Science of Hydraulic Suspension" but does anyone know if he did one called "The Science of Hydraulic Suspension: The Dummy Edition?" :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by el chamuco_@Mar 21 2009, 10:24 PM~13349391
> *is there a pic of it lock up
> *


----------



## CHENTEX3

:0


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 25 2008, 03:00 PM~11434074
> *T T T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ask me, just an old pic I had saved
> *


is that steve o from jackass holding a plaque :dunno:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 26 2008, 09:21 AM~11441050
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


did anybody notice the metal plate under the gas tank? wtf is that for


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Mar 24 2009, 06:39 PM~13378449
> *did anybody notice the metal plate under the gas tank? wtf is that for
> *


THAT RIGHT THERE MY FRIEND IS ONE GANGSTA ASS ***** WHO DONT GIVE A FUCK IF EVERYBODY KNOW'S HE GOT WEIGHT! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## team we be strokin

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Mar 24 2009, 08:39 PM~13378449
> *did anybody notice the metal plate under the gas tank? wtf is that for
> *


Weight???


----------



## gold cutt 84

the only problem with that is those gas tank straps are not going to last very long with that plate there.


----------



## blacksmith

> _Originally posted by mooch360_@Aug 29 2008, 05:51 PM~11474875
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
WINNER


----------



## CHENTEX3

:dunno: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :no: :420:


----------



## singlepumpking

kingfish framewrap.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Mar 25 2009, 09:32 PM~13390367
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kingfish framewrap.
> *



ouch


----------



## singlepumpking

this brutal bad welded bridge work!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*had this gem come in today, to see if we can fix it....


as if the rattle can appliance white undercarriage wasnt bad enough

























i like the spring pocket clearend so the "coils dont hang up"









well,.. if he lets us fix, I 'll post some pics..lol.. sad thing is, this car isnt lifted. it was 2 yrs ago,.. then they put bags in it,.. now its been running around stock, nothing in it, but these 3 1/2 ton green coils in front...uhh ouch :biggrin: *


----------



## HARDLUCK88

damn is that on a towncar?


----------



## Big Bruce

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 13 2007, 05:09 PM~7251297
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what the fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 12 2007, 10:37 PM~7245350
> *I really don't even know what to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hop it :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Mar 24 2009, 06:45 PM~13378518
> *THAT RIGHT THERE MY FRIEND IS ONE GANGSTA ASS ***** WHO DONT GIVE A FUCK IF EVERYBODY KNOW'S HE GOT WEIGHT! :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YUP :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87

i gotta try and find a pic of this one guys caprice. he had plywood down in tha trunk wit tha pumps mountd 2 tha board and he even had a plywood box made 2 keep tha batterys in place :nosad: it lookd like it took him 20bucks 2 2 build it all.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 21 2009, 09:59 PM~13349210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


THAT SHIT IS GONE HOMIE, ILL POST NEW PICTURES LATER!!!!!! :biggrin: AND THAT BITCH WILL BE HOPPING WAY HIGHER, MAYBE 90's.... :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 22 2009, 12:48 PM~13353016
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 WOW!!!! THAT WAS PEOPLE EXPRESSION..... :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy+Mar 26 2009, 11:11 PM~13402442-->
> 
> 
> 
> THAT SHIT IS GONE HOMIE, ILL POST NEW PICTURES LATER!!!!!!  :biggrin:  AND THAT BITCH WILL BE HOPPING WAY HIGHER, MAYBE 90's.... :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 26 2009, 11:17 PM~13402550
> *WOW!!!! THAT WAS PEOPLE EXPRESSION..... :cheesy:
> *


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 26 2009, 01:38 PM~13397916
> *damn is that on a towncar?
> *



*yup,... well we just got the ok right now to fix it, wish us luck,.. were gonna start on it after we each lunch here in a lil,.. post the aftermath later hno: *


----------



## miguel62

they must have been hopping the shit out of that towncar...!!!!!! DAMN!


----------



## miguel62

they actually cut the spring pocket for clearence for the air bags they do that to those cars......so the bag doesnt get caught on that lip...


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Mar 27 2009, 01:16 PM~13407633
> *yup,... well we just got the ok right now to fix it, wish us luck,.. were gonna start on it after we each lunch here in a lil,.. post the aftermath later hno:
> *


good luck


----------



## D-Cheeze

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 27 2009, 06:30 PM~13411472
> *good luck
> *


x2


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 21 2009, 09:59 PM~13349210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *










SO LONG FOR THAT SHIT HOMIE!!! THAT SHIT IS GONE U'LL SEE IT IN ACTION SOON....


----------



## (ROLLIN)

> _Originally posted by mooch360_@Aug 29 2008, 08:51 PM~11474875
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



IMO this is the winner....WTF..


----------



## El Porky

:0


----------



## Ese Caqui

:cheesy:


----------



## SJtonelocs




----------



## budgetblueoval

:0


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by (ROLLIN)_@Mar 29 2009, 03:06 PM~13424044
> *IMO this is the winner....WTF..
> *


\


Dont count - not even welded in .............




Does have a nice side ground off however.


----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 9 2009, 11:38 PM~13535670
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




For that Single gated - POWER 3 WHEEL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 21 2009, 07:56 PM~13349185
> *ITS BACK
> 
> Back screen door frame as a rack that is
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





Dont let Tattoo 76 or whoever see this - He will Bitch your eyes off & try to convince the world that Using 1/16'' steel is definately good enough as long as you use thick ass steel underneath for a base.....................


I dont give a fuuuck - bed rails , Screen doors , Are not good enough for me - 3/16'' or 1/4'' for me please.


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

EMPIRE CUSTOMS POST PICS OF THAT TOWNCAR BEING FIXED.. DOES THE REAR HAVE 2 TONS ? OR STOCK BAGS SOMEHOW ?


----------



## wayne64ss

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 12 2008, 10:53 PM~11589736
> *Does anyone know why the seal blew out??????  I learned how to solve this problem back in 98 I think....all four pumps were built like this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



is there seriously only 2 bolts holding that pump head on?!


----------



## doctahouse

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Mar 24 2009, 07:39 PM~13378449
> *did anybody notice the metal plate under the gas tank? wtf is that for
> *




It might be used to save his gas tank from being rubbed through by draggin the ass end on the road. Problem is the straps are now the lowest part of the setup.


We had a guy here in town that drove around draggin his ass end everywhere until the straps were ground off. He ended up dropping his tank on the blvd. Instead of putting in new straps and adding strips of metal beside them, he used drywall screws to hold the tank up then used chain and a lock to support the weight.

I wish I had pictures. :uh:


----------



## budgetblueoval

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Apr 10 2009, 01:54 AM~13536070
> *\
> Dont count - not even welded in .............
> Does have a nice side ground off however.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



it works u cant say it dosent


----------



## dant'e20

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Apr 10 2009, 06:54 AM~13536983
> *it works u cant say it dosent
> *


thats how my shit was when i got it from kansas some people just do some bullshit


----------



## wayne64ss

> _Originally posted by doctahouse_@Apr 10 2009, 09:52 AM~13536969
> *It might be used to save his gas tank from being rubbed through by draggin the ass end on the road. Problem is the straps are now the lowest part of the setup.
> We had a guy here in town that drove around draggin his ass end everywhere until the straps were ground off. He ended up dropping his tank on the blvd. Instead of putting in new straps and adding strips of metal beside them, he used drywall screws to hold the tank up then used chain and a lock to support the weight.
> 
> I wish I had pictures. :uh:
> *



I would have LOVED to have seen that. Lucky it didn't catch fire when it fell.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 9 2009, 11:38 PM~13535670
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is a shame as the rest of the work looks good with the bridge and the wishbone etc


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 10 2009, 09:29 AM~13538239
> *this is a shame as the rest of the work looks good with the bridge and the wishbone etc
> *


X2


----------



## tre5peter

sweet flag pole mount on the pass. side of the bridge!!


----------



## sour diesel

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Feb 13 2007, 07:09 AM~7246987
> *Thought this was a pic of a volcano.  :dunno:
> *


I just shit my pants I laughed so hard :cheesy:


----------



## Duez




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

hey singlepumpking fuck you , your an e thug i wont say no more


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

:0


----------



## droppen98

that shit is crazy there are some rigged ass cars out there hno: hno:


----------



## KAKALAK

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Ox-Roxs

ttt


----------



## tcg64

:thumbsup:


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Apr 9 2009, 11:38 PM~13535670-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn Mini Fucker.. I mean Truckers....
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tre5peter_@Apr 10 2009, 11:58 AM~13539379
> *sweet flag pole mount on the pass. side of the bridge!!
> *


I said the same thing.. I pledge alligence to the flag of the United States of WTF WERE YOU THINKING!!!!! :banghead: :loco:


----------



## D4LWoode

come on where is some new pics


i know the bad work hasn't stopped


----------



## hangingloose_4u

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 12 2007, 10:32 PM~7245292
> *And on the front the UNBREAKABLE balljoints were removed and replaced with cheap ones....along with being mounted from the bottom and attached to ball joint extenders.  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FOR REAL??


----------



## 0oReFLuXo0

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 13 2007, 05:28 PM~7251435
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Hey!! I have that same tool box!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 0oReFLuXo0

WTF are they thinking?? Hit that switch on the freeway he said, show'em wut its all about!!


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 10 2009, 07:23 AM~13536820
> *is there seriously only 2 bolts holding that pump head on?!
> *


Yup.....and how long do you think the seal lasted on the intial install? 2 or 3 hits???? :thumbsdown:


----------



## D4LWoode

dangerous!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

WTF is up with the ball joint extenders anyway?


----------



## illholla

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 12 2008, 10:46 PM~11589673
> *I promised.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


put some lube on the thing :0


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Aug 26 2009, 10:30 AM~14886541
> *come on where is some new pics
> i know the bad work hasn't stopped
> *


x2


----------



## 83caddyhopper

This is for sale on craigslist around here, lol I about shit myself.  









http://charlotte.craigslist.org/pts/1343071120.html


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## houcksupholstery

How about some more crazy shit


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## PLANETGETLOW

Nice!!


----------



## kc63drop

THE KIN SAY WOW :biggrin:


----------



## regalman85

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 10 2009, 09:48 AM~15037973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## i rep

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 12 2007, 10:32 PM~7245292
> *And on the front the UNBREAKABLE balljoints were removed and replaced with cheap ones....along with being mounted from the bottom and attached to ball joint extenders.  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who sells these info please on where 2 get some


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 10 2009, 09:48 AM~15037973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf :twak:


----------



## Jimmy C

The welds on the first page look like something off of Chiller, a horror flick w/ that drippin' shit goin' on. 
If someone has no business welding or doing their own work, or not enough money or whatever, do yourself and everyone else a favor and "leave the shit alone." It not only gives the custom/low rider/hot rod guys a really bad name, but it's dangerous for others who you may hurt or kill due to pure stupidity, either w/ the shitty work or dumb-ass driving. Find another field to work in, another hobby, like "getting lost in the woods," where you can't hurt yourself or anyone else.


----------



## SPOOON

:uh:


----------



## Duez




----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Sep 17 2009, 06:11 PM~15111909
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam what the hell happened here :uh:


----------



## dj hearse

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Sep 17 2009, 06:27 PM~15112050
> *dam what the hell happened here :uh:
> *


just another person pushing over a car


----------



## Hannibal Lector

havent seen this topic in a long time.


----------



## dj hearse




----------



## OUTHOPU

One more 4 door down. :cheesy:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## TWEEDY

Keep the secret pics on the d-low


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 10 2009, 11:48 AM~15037973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno:


----------



## KDM66

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Feb 14 2007, 12:51 AM~7256197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF


----------



## kc63drop




----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 17 2009, 10:12 PM~15115080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHY?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Lee337_@Aug 28 2008, 03:56 PM~11462073
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND it's mono-leafed!
> *


I want those Porkeys pumps!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Sep 25 2009, 11:47 AM~15183968
> *I want those Porkeys pumps!
> *


x2!

its a shame they are lifting junk!


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 25 2009, 01:58 PM~15184559
> *x2!
> 
> its a shame they are lifting junk!
> *


No shit. What I could do with some of this equipment.


----------



## supersporting88

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Sep 17 2009, 10:24 PM~15113336
> *One more 4 door down. :cheesy:
> *



lol


----------



## edelmiro13

WHAT WOULD YOU PAY FOR SOME PORKEYS PUMPS????


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Sep 25 2009, 05:16 PM~15186157
> *WHAT WOULD YOU PAY FOR SOME PORKEYS PUMPS????
> *


Depends I guess. What do you have?


----------



## BIGTONY

SEEN THIS AT A LOCAL SHOP TODAY DONT ASK ME WHAT THE HELL WAS GOING ONHERE BUT I HAD TO TAKE SOME PICS


----------



## swangin68

oh wow,, what the hell man


----------



## LOW68CHEVY

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 25 2009, 10:09 PM~15188902
> *SEEN THIS AT A LOCAL SHOP TODAY DONT ASK ME WHAT THE HELL WAS GOING ONHERE BUT I HAD TO TAKE SOME PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 25 2009, 08:09 PM~15188902
> *SEEN THIS AT A LOCAL SHOP TODAY DONT ASK ME WHAT THE HELL WAS GOING ONHERE BUT I HAD TO TAKE SOME PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

im confused??


----------



## 206ness

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 25 2009, 08:09 PM~15188902
> *SEEN THIS AT A LOCAL SHOP TODAY DONT ASK ME WHAT THE HELL WAS GOING ONHERE BUT I HAD TO TAKE SOME PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How local??


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 25 2009, 08:09 PM~15188902
> *SEEN THIS AT A LOCAL SHOP TODAY DONT ASK ME WHAT THE HELL WAS GOING ONHERE BUT I HAD TO TAKE SOME PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those must be reinforement columums like the ones they use on high rise buldings LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 10 2009, 09:48 AM~15037973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Brings a hole new meaning to ball joint extentions.WOW :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 17 2009, 10:12 PM~15115080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Holy shit!!!must of had alot of y blocks in stock!!!I wonder if they had another y block under the hood splitin it up agin to each cyl. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :0 :0 :0


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Apr 10 2009, 01:54 AM~13536070
> *\
> Dont count - not even welded in .............
> Does have a nice side ground off however.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam it why didnt i think of that when i ran out of the perch material.LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 12 2008, 07:59 PM~11589794
> *I mean who does this stuff???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dont blame him the box didnt come wit instructions LOL!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by mooch360_@Aug 29 2008, 06:51 PM~11474875
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ya ur rite it is on the rite side."RED"adapter passinger side.!!!LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 31 2008, 03:01 PM~11484433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF!!!GO head and hop it :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Jan 21 2008, 06:09 PM~9749568
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think it was the chain that ruin the car!!!!LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 26 2009, 03:36 AM~15191237
> *Holy shit!!!must of had alot of y blocks in stock!!!I wonder if they had another y block under the hood splitin it up agin to each cyl. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :0  :0  :0
> *


   :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 26 2009, 02:10 AM~15191294
> *I think it was the chain that ruin the car!!!!LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i would LOVE to know how this happened


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 25 2009, 08:09 PM~15188902
> *SEEN THIS AT A LOCAL SHOP TODAY DONT ASK ME WHAT THE HELL WAS GOING ONHERE BUT I HAD TO TAKE SOME PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow the stupidity of some people. Fuck the frame lets just reinforce the sheetmetal! I wanna see what it did to the rear deck!


----------



## AndrewH

are those supports between the floor and rear deck?


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 10 2009, 09:48 AM~15037973
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This the white caprice they be tryn to hop???.......i know everyones tripn on the balljoint extender....but what about the relocation of the front bushing bolt on the frame :0


----------



## MUFASA

Forget it.....just noticed the tires on it....lol


----------



## dj hearse

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 26 2009, 01:27 AM~15191212
> *Those must be reinforement columums like the ones they use on high rise buldings LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


what the hell????why are they labeled right,left rear??


----------



## dj hearse

> _Originally posted by irving customz1_@Sep 26 2009, 02:10 AM~15191294
> *I think it was the chain that ruin the car!!!!LOL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 86 Limited

i still want an explanation. no way that shit bent like that during hopping.


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Sep 26 2009, 08:02 PM~15195484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think this is the winner of the gold metal!!!LOL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Its almost unbeleavable,ive seen buckeled quarter panels but this takes the prize.Winner!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Sep 26 2009, 09:02 PM~15195484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




dame what happened?? :0


----------



## 86 Limited

only thing i can think of is that the rear arches werent reinforced and the weight in the trunk snapped the frame at the arches and bam down she went. but STILL. i want a fukin explanation lmao..


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Sep 26 2009, 08:02 PM~15195484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if you look closely at the pics the frame rails are plated and to me it looks like thw frame snapped forward of where it was plated just behind the rear doors i still dont get how it snapped that bad maybe the frame was broke and they didnt bother fixing it


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Sep 26 2009, 10:02 PM~15195484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



i was with albert and hillie one night and we took that thing to this mexican food joint, tryin to get a shop call on some fools, but no one showed up, good thing, because the trunk caught a small fire while the ass was locked up, it was hilarious to try to see hillie jumping ( or trying to ) up to the trunk to try to put the fire out :rofl: it was a shame though, cus he had just put a rebuilt pump to the nose in the trunk right before we left to go hop it... i was sad it broke like that because it has an all cadi interior, even the dashboard!!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 27 2009, 10:45 AM~15198294
> *if you look closely at the pics the frame rails are plated and to me it looks like thw frame snapped forward of where it was plated just behind the rear doors i still dont get how it snapped that bad maybe the frame was broke and they didnt bother fixing it
> *



the frame was wrapped, it _did_ have a large amount of bateries in the trunk, i think like 16 or something like that...


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 27 2009, 01:10 PM~15199551
> *the frame was wrapped, it did have a large amount of bateries in the trunk, i think like 16 or something like that...
> *


so u were there when it broke???............360 low filmed it didnt they??


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Sep 26 2009, 07:02 PM~15195484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think that will buff right out :uh: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## WWW.360LOW.TV

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 27 2009, 12:27 PM~15199653
> *so u were there when it broke???............360 low filmed it didnt they??
> *


Albert gave me the video it was in our dvd..


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Sep 27 2009, 03:27 PM~15199653
> *so u were there when it broke???............360 low filmed it didnt they??
> *


no i missed when it finally bit the bullett, i saw it about 2 weeks before it finally gave way...


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by WWW.360LOW.TV_@Sep 27 2009, 02:41 PM~15199952
> *Albert gave me the video it was in our dvd..
> *


Can you post the clip or a link to it? What vol.?


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 25 2009, 09:09 PM~15188902
> *SEEN THIS AT A LOCAL SHOP TODAY DONT ASK ME WHAT THE HELL WAS GOING ONHERE BUT I HAD TO TAKE SOME PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What shop??


----------



## regalman85




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 27 2009, 02:10 PM~15199551
> *the frame was wrapped, it did have a large amount of bateries in the trunk, i think like 16 or something like that...
> *



ya how much weight was hidden underneath all them batteries lol


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 28 2009, 02:37 AM~15204635
> *ya how much weight was hidden underneath all them batteries lol
> *



:dunno: it looked like it was all battery, i mean, 16 batteries weighs prolly 80 lbs or so, so thats like 1280 lbs, if a car with 1280 lbs plus reinforced frame weight plus the pumps needs weight something is wrong...


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Sep 25 2009, 05:19 PM~15186177
> *Depends I guess. What do you have?
> *


Just these 2 they both work need some cleaning up but they just sit in a shelf


















would go good with these O.G. Ds


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Sep 26 2009, 09:02 PM~15195484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats what plating up the the t/a mounts and dead stopping right there does for you.
too much metal in the wrong places, just centered the stress in one area instead of spreading it out


----------



## pinche chico

im gonna get some pics up hopefully this weekend,,,someone here in eugene did the set up,THE WHOLE FUCKING SET UP FELL THRU THE TRUNK,,THE ONLY THING HOLDING IT ALL UP IS THE BODY BUSHING BOLTS,,IT HAS 10'' IN THE NOSE..THE SPRINGS ARE COLLAPSED,,THEY BUILT A BRIDGE IN THE REAR ABOUT 2 FEET WIDE,,
I WANNA CLARIFY THE PERSON OR SHOP THAT DID IT,,,,,,YOU WILL GET A GOOD LAUGH WHEN YOU SEE IT,,,THIS GUY CALLED ME ALMOST CRYING,,,HE BEN LOOKING FOR ME TO FIX IT,,,,,
SEE YOU GUYS SOON !!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Oct 10 2009, 04:42 AM~15318211
> *im gonna get some pics up hopefully this weekend,,,someone here in eugene did the set up,THE WHOLE FUCKING SET UP FELL THRU THE TRUNK,,THE ONLY THING HOLDING IT ALL UP IS THE BODY BUSHING BOLTS,,IT HAS 10'' IN THE NOSE..THE SPRINGS ARE COLLAPSED,,THEY BUILT A BRIDGE IN THE REAR ABOUT 2 FEET WIDE,,
> I WANNA CLARIFY THE PERSON OR SHOP THAT DID IT,,,,,,YOU WILL GET A GOOD LAUGH WHEN YOU SEE IT,,,THIS GUY CALLED ME ALMOST CRYING,,,HE BEN LOOKING FOR ME TO FIX IT,,,,,
> SEE YOU GUYS SOON !!!
> *



after this whole spiel there better be pixcs!


----------



## Lac Rida

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 25 2009, 07:09 PM~15188902
> *SEEN THIS AT A LOCAL SHOP TODAY DONT ASK ME WHAT THE HELL WAS GOING ONHERE BUT I HAD TO TAKE SOME PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW thats fuckin amazing! Just when you thought you had seen all! :0 Good find BIG TONY!


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Oct 10 2009, 12:14 AM~15316428
> *Just these 2 they both work need some cleaning up but they just sit in a shelf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would go good with these O.G. Ds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much and what size D's?


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 10 2009, 12:07 PM~15318913
> *how much and what size D's?
> *


the pumps well make me an offer ..........the Ds are 72s 14s from the early 90's everythings always for sale for the right price


----------



## edelmiro13

:biggrin:


----------



## L-BOOGIE

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 28 2009, 12:37 AM~15204635
> *ya how much weight was hidden underneath all them batteries lol
> *


I know! But like Albert always says "that's secrets dogg" :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LOW68CHEVY

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Oct 10 2009, 11:10 AM~15318918
> *the pumps well make me an offer ..........the Ds are 72s 14s from the early 90's everythings always for sale for the right price
> *


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by LOW68CHEVY_@Oct 11 2009, 12:28 AM~15322194
> *
> *


why so sad cabron??


----------



## LOW68CHEVY

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Oct 10 2009, 11:34 PM~15322219
> *why so sad cabron??
> *


14"


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Oct 10 2009, 12:10 PM~15318918
> *the pumps well make me an offer ..........the Ds are 72s 14s from the early 90's everythings always for sale for the right price
> *


Are the manifolds on the pumps complete?


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 11 2009, 09:00 PM~15326565
> *Are the manifolds on the pumps complete?
> *


NOT TO SURE BRO I HARDLY KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THESE PUMPS THERE IN MY HOMIES SHOP THE HOMIE PULLED THEM OUT OF A RIDE THAT CAME IN


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Oct 11 2009, 10:50 PM~15327794
> *NOT TO SURE BRO I HARDLY KNOW ANYTHING ABOUT THESE PUMPS THERE IN MY HOMIES SHOP THE HOMIE PULLED THEM OUT OF A RIDE THAT CAME IN
> *


You said they work, if they do then the dump manifold would look complete.


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 11 2009, 11:18 PM~15328117
> *You said they work, if they do then the dump manifold would look complete.
> *


YEAH THEY WORK ONE DOES NOT HAVE THE GAUGE ON IT AND THE NOIDS ARE NOT ON THEM ETHIER BUT THERE ALL HERE........IF YOU WANT THEM COOL IF NOT ITS COOL I TOOK THOSE PICS WITH MY PHONE AND IT WAS DARK OF COURSE IF YOU WANTED THEM THEY WOULD GET CLEANED UP AND I WOULD SEND YOU VERY DETAILED PICS BUT THANKS


----------



## SPOOON

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Sep 26 2009, 11:02 PM~15195484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


does anyone have video when the car started buckeling


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Oct 11 2009, 08:34 PM~15328310
> *does anyone have video when the car started buckeling
> *


x2. Im still in disbelief as to wut happened to this fukin car..


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Oct 11 2009, 10:34 PM~15328310
> *does anyone have video when the car started buckeling
> *


i had one, but i lost it


----------



## pinche chico

BUMP!!! THE CARS IN THE SHOP GOTTA UPLOAD PICS 2MARRO


----------



## pinche chico

HERES THE CAR,,,,
IT HAS 10''S UP FRONT,,BENDING THE CYLNDERS AT THE A ARMS,,THE SPRINS ARE BENT OUTWARD,,THE DEEPCUPS ARE MANGLED,,,THERES A BAR GOING THRU THE TRUNK WAS SUPPOSE TO HOLD THE RACK UP,,BUT I HIT IT WITH A HAMMER TWICE AND IT BROKE,,


----------



## pinche chico

I HAVE MORE PICS,,BUT THIS SITE IS GETTING CRAPPY,,THE POWERBALLS ARE WELDED DIRECTLY TO THE AXLE TILTED BACK,,THEY WELDED THE OLD RACK TO THE BODY,,IT TACKED THE GAS TANK UP AS WELL,,IM SURPRISED IT DIDNT BLOW UP,,,THEY MADE A BRIDGE,,BUT ITS 1X1 THIN BOX,,,


----------



## calicruising

:uh:


----------



## 86 Limited

sum people jus shouldnt touch a car


----------



## lo68impala

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Feb 14 2007, 02:51 AM~7256197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


like a pimp, wow aint seen that car in awhile......you got pics of the bird bath in the back seat????


----------



## vengence

damn all i can say is whoa


----------



## lowriter

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Sep 26 2009, 11:02 PM~15195484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf destroy'n a 2dr caprice wow, nice job, one less on the road


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by lowriter_@Oct 21 2009, 02:13 PM~15422924
> *wtf destroy'n a 2dr caprice wow, nice job, one less on the road
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Did that caprice come from how high hydros? Its gotta be a cali car.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nah I'm joking I don't want anybody gettin mad.


----------



## Psycho631

how much weight do you have to have to do that, 3000-4000 pounds?


----------



## miguel62

DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY VIDEOS OF THAT CAR BREAKING IN HALF LIKE THAT...MAYBE YOUTUBE???


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+Oct 21 2009, 02:26 PM~15424640-->
> 
> 
> 
> Did that caprice come from how high hydros? Its gotta be a cali car.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hannibal Lector_@Oct 21 2009, 02:28 PM~15424661
> *Nah I'm joking I don't want anybody gettin mad.
> *



haha sup foool :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+Oct 21 2009, 04:26 PM~15424640-->
> 
> 
> 
> Did that caprice come from how high hydros? Its gotta be a cali car.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :no: but it is a so cal car
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-miguel62_@Oct 21 2009, 08:47 PM~15427770
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY VIDEOS OF THAT CAR BREAKING IN HALF LIKE THAT...MAYBE YOUTUBE???
> *


i had a vid of it like 2 weeks before it broke, and now i cant find it :angry:


----------



## mrpuppet

ttt


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## juiced88caprice

> _Originally posted by lowriter_@Oct 21 2009, 04:13 PM~15422924
> *wtf destroy'n a 2dr caprice wow, nice job, one less on the road
> *


 :angry: :angry: :angry: :rant: :nicoderm:


----------



## LOWLAC91

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Mar 26 2009, 12:44 PM~13397451
> *had this gem come in today, to see if we can fix it....
> as if the rattle can appliance white undercarriage wasnt bad enough
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like the spring pocket clearend so the "coils dont hang up"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well,.. if he lets us fix, I 'll post some pics..lol.. sad thing is, this car isnt lifted. it was 2 yrs ago,.. then they put bags in it,.. now its been running around stock, nothing in it, but these 3 1/2 ton green coils in front...uhh ouch :biggrin:
> *


is this fixable cause mines,i was gonna reweld it then plate the crossmember till i get a new frame


----------



## LOWLAC91

> _Originally posted by LOWLAC91_@Oct 22 2009, 06:14 PM~15438431
> *is this fixable cause mines,has a small crack i was gonna reweld it then plate the crossmember till i get a new frame
> *


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 21 2009, 07:59 PM~13349210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


london bridge is fallin down.
fallin down
fallin down

:roflmao:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by sic713+Oct 22 2009, 08:57 PM~15438860-->
> 
> 
> 
> london bridge is fallin down.
> fallin down
> fallin down
> 
> :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He got :angry: after I had posted the pic :biggrin:
> 
> what he wrote after that
> <!--QuoteBegin-h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 28 2009, 01:15 AM~13413477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO LONG FOR THAT SHIT HOMIE!!! THAT SHIT IS GONE U'LL SEE IT IN ACTION SOON....
> *


----------



## 86 Limited

so no more london bridge


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy+Oct 22 2009, 07:27 PM~15439187-->
> 
> 
> 
> He got  :angry:  after I had posted the pic  :biggrin:
> 
> what he wrote after that
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i know, :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-gangstaburban95_@Oct 22 2009, 11:01 PM~15441722
> *so no more london bridge
> *


nope, he was out of line for bringing that car out like that, knew ****** were gunna clown..


----------



## 86 Limited

he shoulda known it was comin i mean cummon :roflmao:


----------



## luizg69

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 21 2009, 08:59 PM~13349210
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ugh:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## RevHigh06

Damn seeing all this shit got me worried i'm bout to get my hydros installed hope it dont look like none of this stuff


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by RevHigh06_@Oct 29 2009, 07:12 PM~15508077
> *Damn seeing all this shit got me worried i'm bout to get my hydros installed hope it dont look like none of this stuff
> *


pics


----------



## Duez




----------



## BLVD Kreeper

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 8 2009, 12:36 PM~15598148
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:0


----------



## Hannibal Lector

well at least they tried.


----------



## GRodriguez

YOU COULD BUFF THAT RIGHT OUT


----------



## girldog66

:biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 8 2009, 02:36 PM~15598148
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and to think they prolly paid at least 600 to get that chromed, at least they would of prepped it a little better :uh:


----------



## jsozae

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Nov 8 2009, 07:05 PM~15599792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU COULD BUFF THAT RIGHT OUT
> *


Anyone no where the other pic like these are. Thanx


----------



## KAKALAK

I know thier is more pics in this thread of that car


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Nov 8 2009, 02:36 PM~15598148
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is'nt that pic in the parts for sale section,lol


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 9 2009, 11:23 AM~15606933
> *I know thier is more pics in this thread of that car
> *



theres a thread about this car on layitlow???


----------



## sergiosheavyhitter

> _Originally posted by (ROLLIN)_@Mar 29 2009, 03:06 PM~13424044
> *IMO this is the winner....WTF..
> *


im a adapter short send it to odessa texas :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BLVD Kreeper_@Nov 9 2009, 04:09 PM~15608918
> *theres a thread about this car on layitlow???
> *


they are in this topic


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Nov 8 2009, 04:05 PM~15599792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU COULD BUFF THAT RIGHT OUT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Apr 10 2009, 01:38 AM~13535670
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are those cylinders ziptied to flag mounts that you put up on your pourch


----------



## lowandslow64

:cheesy: this is great topic i cant believe some of the shit on here!!!!!!! :0


----------



## RIDDLA

lol


----------



## 82d'elegance

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 9 2009, 10:23 AM~15606933
> *I know thier is more pics in this thread of that car
> *


i took those pics a few years ago and posted them up


----------



## gizmoscustoms

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Sep 25 2009, 07:09 PM~15188902
> *SEEN THIS AT A LOCAL SHOP TODAY DONT ASK ME WHAT THE HELL WAS GOING ONHERE BUT I HAD TO TAKE SOME PICS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WTF!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SGV-POMONA

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 26 2009, 07:34 AM~15191827
> *i would LOVE to know how this happened
> *


I GOT BORED ONE DAY AND DECIDED TO BRAKE IT........


----------



## SGV-POMONA

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Sep 26 2009, 08:02 PM~15195484
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
NEXT.......................


----------



## SGV-POMONA

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Sep 26 2009, 11:29 PM~15197068
> *i still want an explanation. no way that shit bent like that during hopping.
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: 360 LOW VIDEO WITH THE RED 61 RAG ON THE COVER...........


----------



## SGV-POMONA

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Sep 27 2009, 01:07 PM~15199539
> *i was with albert and hillie one night and we took that thing to this mexican food joint, tryin to get a shop call on some fools, but no one showed up, good thing, because the trunk caught a small fire while the ass was locked up, it was hilarious to try to see hillie jumping ( or trying to ) up to the trunk to try to put the fire out :rofl: it was a shame though, cus he had just put a rebuilt pump to the nose in the trunk right before we left to go hop it... i was sad it broke like that because it has an all cadi interior, even the dashboard!!!
> *


WHATS UP TONY.......... THOSE WERE THE DAYS............ :biggrin:


----------



## SGV-POMONA

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Oct 21 2009, 02:26 PM~15424640
> *Did that caprice come from how high hydros? Its gotta be a cali car.
> *


THAT CAR WAS FROM ROYALS LAS VEGAS....... THEN GOT SOLD A COUPLE TIMES THEN I DESTROYED IT......... ANY MORE QUESTIONS...........


----------



## SGV-POMONA

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Oct 21 2009, 02:28 PM~15424661
> *Nah I'm joking I don't want anybody gettin mad.
> *


 WHO CARES ITS JUST A CAR............. :biggrin: NEXT...............


----------



## datdude-oc

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Feb 14 2007, 02:51 AM~7256197
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN DAMN DAMN


----------



## 82d'elegance

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Nov 10 2009, 09:18 PM~15628012
> *WHO CARES ITS JUST A CAR............. :biggrin:  NEXT...............
> *


 :0


----------



## DanielDucati

:wow: how many batts was sittin'in that trunk?


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Nov 10 2009, 09:13 PM~15627953
> *THAT CAR WAS FROM ROYALS LAS VEGAS....... THEN GOT SOLD A COUPLE TIMES THEN I DESTROYED IT......... ANY MORE QUESTIONS...........
> *


i was there i seen it happen crazyest shit ive seen hopping!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## SGV-POMONA

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Nov 10 2009, 10:07 PM~15628633
> *:wow: how many batts was sittin'in that trunk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


14 BATTERIES...... SINGLE PUMP............. :biggrin:


----------



## TOPFAN

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Sep 17 2009, 10:12 PM~15115080
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




....im guessing this guy does not like* T fittings.*


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Nov 10 2009, 11:11 PM~15627925
> *WHATS UP TONY.......... THOSE WERE THE DAYS............ :biggrin:
> *


ill be tellin my kids that story


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Nov 10 2009, 11:18 PM~15628012
> *WHO CARES ITS JUST A CAR............. :biggrin:  NEXT...............
> *


i was impressed by the all cadillac interior, including the dash board uffin: i was sad when the car turned into a taco verde  :tears:


----------



## SGV-POMONA

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Nov 11 2009, 08:41 PM~15638998
> *i was impressed by the all cadillac interior, including the dash board uffin: i was sad when the car turned into a taco verde  :tears:
> *


WHATS UP BOY....... GOT THE OTHER CAPRICE IN THE WORKS........ :biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

Not my work, just to be clear.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 17 2009, 10:42 PM~15698882
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OUTHOPU

It's like a metal jigsaw puzzle. :cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 17 2009, 11:42 PM~15698882
> *Not my work, just to be clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what they do, use the welder to cut and weld at the same time??????? ever here of a torch and grinder...LOL


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by dj hearse+Sep 26 2009, 09:02 PM~15195484-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gull wing doors
> <!--QuoteBegin-GRodriguez_@Nov 8 2009, 05:05 PM~15599792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU COULD BUFF THAT RIGHT OUT
> *


:0, with some real good compound


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 18 2009, 03:23 AM~15700257
> *what they do, use the welder to cut and weld at the same time??????? ever here of a torch and grinder...LOL
> *


Well like I've said in the past. Owning a welder does not make you one.  

That is a "shop" job also.


----------



## Ganso313

:dunno: :dunno: 








































































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 18 2009, 01:32 AM~15700298
> *Gull wing doors
> 
> :0, with some real good compound
> *


Hold up! Its transforming into a lowridercon.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 17 2009, 11:42 PM~15698882
> *Not my work, just to be clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Do a whole wrap with scrap pieces.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> :dunno: :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


[/quote]


*You can polish a turd also, don't make it right though. Polishing the welds down to improve the overall look is one thing. Polishing them down to hide shoddy welding is another. In fact polishing poor welds will only serve to increase the likely hood of failure at a weld joint. I prefer quality, not an illusion of it.*


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Ganso313_@Nov 18 2009, 07:52 AM~15701013
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Amazing what a grinder could do.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Only problem is after the grinding the 1/4" plate is only 1/8". :cheesy:


----------



## AndrewH

yeah by the time they took all the corners out and made it look like one bent peice instead of 16 flat peices, they problly didnt do anything but add weight


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 18 2009, 01:42 AM~15698882
> *Not my work, just to be clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OMG.......ive never seen anything like that before


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 19 2009, 08:19 AM~15712634
> *yeah by the time they took all the corners out and made it look like one bent peice instead of 16 flat peices, they problly didnt do anything but add weight
> *


true that.


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## Megatron1972

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 28 2007, 07:39 AM~7567910
> *The Flux Capacitor needs 1.21 millon jiggawatts.....They only need about 328 more 12 volt batteries
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: lolololol classic


----------



## texusbounc

> _Originally posted by Megatron1972_@Nov 19 2009, 07:19 PM~15718938
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: lolololol classic
> *




GREAT SCOTT !!!


----------



## TWEEDY

Polished turds up in this joint!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hoppn62

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Nov 19 2009, 07:39 AM~15712745
> *OMG.......ive never seen anything like that before
> *


I have in the old ichiban topic :uh:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Nov 19 2009, 09:28 PM~15719729
> *Polished turds up in this joint!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir!


----------



## beanerman

:biggrin:


----------



## SGV-POMONA

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Oct 21 2009, 08:29 AM~15421511
> *sum people jus shouldnt touch a car
> *


WHY DO PEOPLE CRY TO FUCKEN MUCH FOR........ YOU SHOULD WORRIE ABOUT YOUR OWN CAR NOT WHAT OTHER PEOPLE DO TO THERE SHIT.............. SORRY I DONT GET WHIPPED OVER BITCHES OR CARS......... JUST MY 2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9&10 CENTS....
:buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Nov 22 2009, 06:31 AM~15743211
> *WHY DO PEOPLE CRY TO FUCKEN MUCH FOR........  YOU SHOULD WORRIE ABOUT YOUR OWN CAR NOT WHAT OTHER PEOPLE DO TO THERE SHIT.............. SORRY I DONT GET WHIPPED OVER BITCHES OR CARS......... JUST MY 2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9&10 CENTS....
> :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


weak argument, anytime someone says something like this it's because they suck just as much as the people we are making fun of.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Nov 22 2009, 05:31 AM~15743211
> *WHY DO PEOPLE CRY TO FUCKEN MUCH FOR........  YOU SHOULD WORRIE ABOUT YOUR OWN CAR NOT WHAT OTHER PEOPLE DO TO THERE SHIT.............. SORRY I DONT GET WHIPPED OVER BITCHES OR CARS......... JUST MY 2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9&10 CENTS....
> :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


I for one am sick of seeing "shops" do hack work and make the entire lowrider scene look bad. Imagine if one of these fine suspensions failed and someone was killed? Let that make the news and see how many more Anti-hydraulic laws start popping up. I'm not one to beat someone down on their work but when safety is involved I'll say my peice.



> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 22 2009, 08:51 AM~15743392
> *weak argument, anytime someone says something like this it's because they suck just as much as the people we are making fun of.
> *


Could be onto something also.


----------



## SPOOON

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Nov 11 2009, 01:07 AM~15628633
> *:wow: how many batts was sittin'in that trunk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NOT 1 LICK, NOT 2 LICKS, OR EVEN 3 LICKS, BUT 0 LICKS AND ITS ON BUMPER :0 :0


----------



## SGV-POMONA

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 22 2009, 06:51 AM~15743392
> *weak argument, anytime someone says something like this it's because they suck just as much as the people we are making fun of.
> *


ARGUING NO THAT CAR BROKE IN 96 AND PEOPLE STILL WANT TO CRY ABOUT SOMETHING THAT AINT THERES....... SOME PEOPLE DONT EVEN HAVE CARS AND THEY WANT TO POST SHIT....... THE ONLY PERSON THAT SHOULD BE CRYING IS THE OWNER ITS COMING OUT OF HIS POCKET AND THE OWNER OF THAT CAPRICE WAS ME SO FUCK IT.........


----------



## Psycho631

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Nov 22 2009, 05:22 PM~15745598
> *ARGUING NO THAT CAR BROKE IN 96 AND PEOPLE STILL WANT TO CRY ABOUT SOMETHING THAT AINT THERES....... SOME PEOPLE DONT EVEN HAVE CARS AND THEY WANT TO POST SHIT....... THE ONLY PERSON THAT SHOULD BE CRYING IS THE OWNER ITS COMING OUT OF HIS POCKET AND THE OWNER OF THAT CAPRICE WAS ME SO FUCK IT.........
> *



so how much weight was in there :biggrin:


----------



## SGV-POMONA

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 22 2009, 07:02 AM~15743417
> *I for one am sick of seeing "shops" do hack work and make the entire lowrider scene look bad. Imagine if one of these fine suspensions failed and someone was killed? Let that make the news and see how many more Anti-hydraulic laws start popping up. I'm not one to beat someone down on their work but when safety is involved I'll say my peice.
> 
> *


I UNDERSTAND WHAT YOUR SAYING ABOUT THAT PEOPLE CAN GET KILLED SEEN IT HAPPEN AT A SHOP OUT HERE IN CALI IT WASENT NOTHING NICE LIL HOMIE GOT CRUSHED BAD..... BUT THEN TO WHEN YOU SEE CARS HOPPING DOING THERE THING I KNOW ITS FUN TO WATCH BUT I BE TELLING MOTHERFUCKERS TO MOVE BACK WHEN WE DOING ARE THING FOR A REASON CAUSE ANYTHING CAN HAPPEN.......


----------



## SGV-POMONA

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Nov 22 2009, 02:26 PM~15745620
> *so how much weight was in there :biggrin:
> *


JUST 14 BATTERIES...... :biggrin:


----------



## miguel62

can someone post a video of that caprice fucking breaking in half?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Nov 22 2009, 05:22 PM~15745598
> *ARGUING NO THAT CAR BROKE IN 96 AND PEOPLE STILL WANT TO CRY ABOUT SOMETHING THAT AINT THERES....... SOME PEOPLE DONT EVEN HAVE CARS AND THEY WANT TO POST SHIT....... THE ONLY PERSON THAT SHOULD BE CRYING IS THE OWNER ITS COMING OUT OF HIS POCKET AND THE OWNER OF THAT CAPRICE WAS ME SO FUCK IT.........
> *


Keeping this thread going is a warning to the people who may end up with a life threatening setup. Imagine if that car folded in half on the freeway. Who cares if you kill your self being unsafe but if some one else dies because you don't know shit is unacceptable and new guys need to know what to look for. It is funny to see but scary at the same time. You know first hand what a half assed built car will do.


----------



## SGV-POMONA

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 22 2009, 03:38 PM~15746038
> *Keeping this thread going is a warning to the people who may end up with a life threatening setup. Imagine if that car folded in half on the freeway. Who cares if you kill your self being unsafe but if some one else dies because you don't know shit is unacceptable and new guys need to know what to look for. It is funny to see but scary at the same time. You know first hand what a half assed built car will do.
> *


I UNDERSTAND WHAT YOU SAYING I NEVER PUT THAT CAR ON THE STREET OR FREEWAY BECAUSE I KNEW IT WASENT SAFE FOR THAT THAT CAR DROVE DONT GET ME WRONG BUT WE ALWAYS PUT IT ON A TRAILER....... I ALWAYS THOUGHT THE REAR END WAS GOING TO GIVE OUT FIRST NEVER KNEW THAT WOULD HAPPEN..... EVERYBODY THOUGHT IT FEEL OFF THE TRAILER THEY DIDENT BELIEVE WE DID WHAT WE DID MESSING AROUND ONE DAY AT THE SHOP..........


----------



## SGV-POMONA

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Nov 22 2009, 03:31 PM~15745992
> *can someone post a video of that caprice fucking breaking in half?
> *


ONLY PERSON THAT I KNOW THAT HAS THAT IS THE HOMIE VIDEO JOE.... SCREEN NAME WWW.360LOW.COM.... IT WAS ON HIS VIDEO 360 LOW VOL:3 WITH THE RED 61 RAG BOWTIE DID ON COVER......


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Nov 22 2009, 03:38 PM~15746038
> *Keeping this thread going is a warning to the people who may end up with a life threatening setup. Imagine if that car folded in half on the freeway. Who cares if you kill your self being unsafe but if some one else dies because you don't know shit is unacceptable and new guys need to know what to look for. It is funny to see but scary at the same time. You know first hand what a half assed built car will do.
> *


thats why i tow my car every were it aint safe on the streets!! fuck how much weight i have or how clean my shit is... i know my shit aint safe.... my shit is built right but you never know!!!!!!! THAT CAPRICE WAS CLEAN BUT IT BROKE AND THE HOMIE SAID FUCK IT KILL THE CAR SO I SAID 10/4 WHO CARES IF IT TACO'ED HE BUILT ANOTHER JUST AS CLEAN...


----------



## SGV-POMONA

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Nov 22 2009, 04:26 PM~15746416
> *thats why i tow my car every were it aint safe on the streets!! fuck how much weight i have or how clean my shit is... i know my shit aint safe.... my shit is built right but you never know!!!!!!! THAT CAPRICE WAS CLEAN BUT IT BROKE AND THE HOMIE SAID FUCK IT KILL THE CAR SO I SAID 10/4  WHO CARES IF IT TACO'ED HE BUILT ANOTHER JUST AS CLEAN...
> *


 :biggrin: SHHHHHHHHH........ 10/4.............. :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

at least you know ur shit is unsafe and have the decentcy to tow or trailer it just in case. my brother always told me to .... expect the unexpected.


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Nov 22 2009, 07:03 PM~15747035
> *at least you know ur shit is unsafe and have the decentcy to tow or trailer it just in case. my brother always told me to .... expect the unexpected.
> *


*x2....*


----------



## free in t-town

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Jun 7 2007, 06:13 PM~8061700
> *MITSUBISHI DROPPED OFF AT MY SHOP.
> I COULD NOT BELEIVE THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is why kids that build rice burners should stay out of the lowlow game. I [email protected] love the wood battery rack for the lawn mower battery and the bubble gum on the accumulator. Just tell me what he had in the trunk that he couldn't move for this big time show setup?


----------



## free in t-town

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jan 6 2008, 08:35 PM~9623073
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYONE WANT A PAIR OF THESE ?? :0
> *


I need a set of those for my hopping sherman tank


----------



## AndrewH

hahaha we could have a topic on ugly a-arm extensions alone


----------



## jsozae

*You can polish a turd also, don't make it right though. Polishing the welds down to improve the overall look is one thing. Polishing them down to hide shoddy welding is another. In fact polishing poor welds will only serve to increase the likely hood of failure at a weld joint. I prefer quality, not an illusion of it.*
[/quote]
Looks great to me. Works great in my car :biggrin: I dont see how grown men can hate so hard. If its not you dont worry about it. Thats shit that BITCH'S do. Not you
personally, but Bitch ****** in general all across layitlow. I only commented because its one of my cars. And i dont give a fuck what nobody thinks period. I come to this sight to see cars, all cars street or show ,video etc.. Not this Girly ass shit My hair is prettier than yours ass shit. My message to all these type ******(bitch's) KILL YO FUCKING SELF. :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> *You can polish a turd also, don't make it right though. Polishing the welds down to improve the overall look is one thing. Polishing them down to hide shoddy welding is another. In fact polishing poor welds will only serve to increase the likely hood of failure at a weld joint. I prefer quality, not an illusion of it.*


Looks great to me. Works great in my car :biggrin: I dont see how grown men can hate so hard. If its not you dont worry about it. Thats shit that BITCH'S do. Not you
personally, but Bitch ****** in general all across layitlow. I only commented because its one of my cars. And i dont give a fuck what nobody thinks period. I come to this sight to see cars, all cars street or show ,video etc.. Not this Girly ass shit My hair is prettier than yours ass shit. My message to all these type ******(bitch's) KILL YO FUCKING SELF. :biggrin:
[/quote]
Your posting privilages will be suspended if I see this sort of nonsense again. The word "hater" is fucking stupid.

And if your car is one of those unsafe monsters then KILL YOUR SELF?


----------



## jsozae

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
i LOVE THE INTERNET. PLEASE DONT BAN ME.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Nov 23 2009, 05:15 PM~15756017
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> i LOVE THE INTERNET. PLEASE DONT BAN ME.
> *


 :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Nov 22 2009, 05:31 PM~15745992
> *can someone post a video of that caprice fucking breaking in half?
> *


it didnt just snap, it slowly bent over time, and it finally failed.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

i wanna see the vid of it.


----------



## OUTHOPU

[/quote]
Looks great to me. Works great in my car :biggrin: I dont see how grown men can hate so hard. If its not you dont worry about it. Thats shit that BITCH'S do. Not you
personally, but Bitch ****** in general all across layitlow. I only commented because its one of my cars. And i dont give a fuck what nobody thinks period. I come to this sight to see cars, all cars street or show ,video etc.. Not this Girly ass shit My hair is prettier than yours ass shit. My message to all these type ******(bitch's) KILL YO FUCKING SELF. :biggrin:
[/quote]
*
It's not hate in the manner you see it. I hate seeing shit work being done and sold. If you can't see the difference in the quality of one part verses another and like what you have so be it. You didn't build the arms. None of this was directed at you. I didn't post any info with the pics, so I wasn't showing any disrespect to you. It is important that people who built critical suspension parts know what they are doing to prevent accident or injury. I myself post tons of pics and info to help people step their game up and built better lowriders. So am I a hater? No. Haters don't want to see anybody come up. Am I a bitch? No. Bitches get pimped and I don't get pimped for shit work. I do all my own on my own. So lets just go easy with all the bitch and ***** shit or you may just be considered a "hater" your self there.*


----------



## jsozae

Its all good. Nothing personal. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Nov 24 2009, 12:08 AM~15761987
> *Its all good. Nothing personal. :biggrin:
> *


Very good then. That cleared that up easy enough.


----------



## Mr. GOON

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Nov 8 2009, 05:05 PM~15599792
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YOU COULD BUFF THAT RIGHT OUT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## brian84corvette

intresting use of mini coils.


----------



## brian84corvette

holy cow, sorry about the huge pic.
im trying to edit it now.


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Nov 23 2009, 11:59 PM~15762747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> intresting use of mini coils.
> *


there is no bottom cup.or did the coil twist it up inside?


----------



## STRICTLY1

THOSE CONTROL ARMS AND FRAMEWORK IS MY WORK . I DIDNT USE SCRAP PIECES ETC.

EVERYONE FABRICATES DIFFERENTLY AND I WRAP FRAMES AND CONTROL ARMS WITHOUT USUING HEAT OR A HAMMER AND NO I DONT USE A GHETTO HYDRAULIC CLAMP EITHER AND I STAND BY MY WORK AND WARRANTY THOSE ARMS AND FRAME FOR LIFE AND MY CUSTOMER IS VERY HAPPY.

AND TO DOG MY WORK WASNT EVEN FINISHED AND THINK ABOUT IT ITS LIKE A BODYMAN WITH BONDO ARE YOU GUYS GONNA DIS HIM CAUSE HE DIDNT LAY THE BONDO PERFECT ....NO ALLS THAT MATTERS IS THE FINISHED PRODUCT NOBODYS PERFECT AND THERE IS ALWAYS SOME BODY BETTER THAN ME,YOU,ETC.

BUT OUTHOPU GOT ME MORE WORK I GOT 3 CONTROL ARMS JOBS YESTERDAY CAUSE OF HIS HATER POSTING ........ 
THANKS


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Nov 24 2009, 12:23 PM~15766674
> *THOSE CONTROL ARMS AND FRAMEWORK IS MY WORK . I DIDNT USE SCRAP PIECES ETC.
> 
> EVERYONE FABRICATES DIFFERENTLY AND I WRAP FRAMES AND CONTROL ARMS WITHOUT USUING HEAT OR A HAMMER AND NO I DONT USE A GHETTO HYDRAULIC CLAMP EITHER AND I STAND BY MY WORK AND WARRANTY THOSE ARMS AND FRAME FOR LIFE AND MY CUSTOMER IS VERY HAPPY.
> 
> AND TO DOG MY WORK  WASNT EVEN FINISHED AND THINK ABOUT IT ITS LIKE A BODYMAN WITH BONDO ARE YOU GUYS GONNA DIS HIM CAUSE HE DIDNT LAY THE BONDO PERFECT ....NO ALLS THAT MATTERS IS THE FINISHED PRODUCT NOBODYS PERFECT AND THERE IS ALWAYS SOME BODY BETTER THAN ME,YOU,ETC.
> 
> BUT OUTHOPU GOT ME MORE WORK I GOT 3 CONTROL ARMS JOBS YESTERDAY CAUSE OF HIS HATER POSTING ........
> THANKS
> *



hahahah how is using a powered C-clamp ghetto, but running 10 lines of weld not?
yea and i kinda cringe when the filler isnt being put on with some thought or being used wrong. 10lbs of filler under perfect paint is still a painted turd.


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 17 2009, 10:42 PM~15698882
> *Not my work, just to be clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Iwould hate to see how much welding this dude puts on a full frame wrap :uh:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Nov 24 2009, 12:23 PM~15766674
> *THOSE CONTROL ARMS AND FRAMEWORK IS MY WORK . I DIDNT USE SCRAP PIECES ETC.
> 
> EVERYONE FABRICATES DIFFERENTLY AND I WRAP FRAMES AND CONTROL ARMS WITHOUT USUING HEAT OR A HAMMER AND NO I DONT USE A GHETTO HYDRAULIC CLAMP EITHER AND I STAND BY MY WORK AND WARRANTY THOSE ARMS AND FRAME FOR LIFE AND MY CUSTOMER IS VERY HAPPY.
> 
> AND TO DOG MY WORK  WASNT EVEN FINISHED AND THINK ABOUT IT ITS LIKE A BODYMAN WITH BONDO ARE YOU GUYS GONNA DIS HIM CAUSE HE DIDNT LAY THE BONDO PERFECT ....NO ALLS THAT MATTERS IS THE FINISHED PRODUCT NOBODYS PERFECT AND THERE IS ALWAYS SOME BODY BETTER THAN ME,YOU,ETC.
> 
> BUT OUTHOPU GOT ME MORE WORK I GOT 3 CONTROL ARMS JOBS YESTERDAY CAUSE OF HIS HATER POSTING ........
> THANKS
> *



Homie in the pics it looks like someone just used scrap peices. maybe they made more sence in person

I cant find any advantage using several peices as oppossed to using as few as possible. less work, looks better, so why not.


----------



## STRICTLY1

Its good to have a clamp I guess but everyone fabricates differently and I don't use heat and you can't tell me that clamping metal to a frame or a control arm and heatn it red hott and bangin it with a hammer to form it is ok? I form curves and bends by hand and I slit the metal at the begining of the radius and use a rubber mallet or my bare hands and form it around till it fits perfect mark my next slit and so on then once I lay it down perfect and it fits good I hold the piece and tack weld my slits then fully weld then up.so all those welds you see is where the metal was slit and it is one giant formed piece. Yeah its a lot of work grinding all the slits down but I when you use heat and a hammer or a powered cLamp you put marks in the metal and my way you don't have any marks but its more grinding so like I said everybodys way is different and there is no right way or wrong way


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Nov 24 2009, 12:58 PM~15767028
> *Its good to have a clamp I guess but everyone fabricates differently and I don't use heat and you can't tell me that clamping metal to a frame or a control arm and heatn it red hott and bangin it with a hammer to form it is ok? I form curves and bends by hand and I slit the metal at the begining of the radius and use a rubber mallet or my bare hands and form it around till it fits perfect mark my next slit and so on then once I lay it down perfect and it fits good I hold the piece and tack weld my slits then fully weld then up.so all those welds you see is where the metal was slit and it is one giant formed piece. Yeah its a lot of work grinding all the slits down but I when you use heat and a hammer or a powered cLamp you put marks in the metal and my way you don't have any marks but its more grinding so like I said everybodys way is different and there is no right way or wrong way
> *


no one i know of does that on a regular basis. the hydraulic c-clamp has the power to push metal in shape with out heat. a few small marks from a clamp are nothing to clean up compared to a bunch of beads running everywhere....so i do not see your logic.


----------



## singlepumpking

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Nov 24 2009, 12:06 PM~15767092
> *no one i know of does that on a regular basis. the hydraulic c-clamp has the power to push metal in shape with out heat. a few small marks from a clamp are nothing to clean up compared to a bunch of beads running everywhere....so i do not see your logic.
> *


x2 this guys on acid


I knew it was a matter of time before his work would really show. i was just waiting for pics!


----------



## singlepumpking

THIS GUYS WELDING SCARES ME



































maybe he should stick to designing womens shoes


----------



## STRICTLY1

Lmao be afraid be very afraid


----------



## KERRBSS

> THIS GUYS WELDING SCARES ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone else see the happy face???


----------



## singlepumpking

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Nov 24 2009, 02:16 PM~15768183
> *Lmao be afraid be very afraid
> *


afraid of what? dont tell me you hired fantasy customs?


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Nov 24 2009, 01:58 PM~15767028
> *Its good to have a clamp I guess but everyone fabricates differently and I don't use heat and you can't tell me that clamping metal to a frame or a control arm and heatn it red hott and bangin it with a hammer to form it is ok? I form curves and bends by hand and I slit the metal at the begining of the radius and use a rubber mallet or my bare hands and form it around till it fits perfect mark my next slit and so on then once I lay it down perfect and it fits good I hold the piece and tack weld my slits then fully weld then up.so all those welds you see is where the metal was slit and it is one giant formed piece. Yeah its a lot of work grinding all the slits down but I when you use heat and a hammer or a powered cLamp you put marks in the metal and my way you don't have any marks but its more grinding so like I said everybodys way is different and there is no right way or wrong way
> *


what ever works for you can you post up some finished pics to see how they turned out


----------



## singlepumpking

and the whole point of a power clamp is not to use heat and bang it like a barbarian leaving tonnes of marks on your frame.


the point is to make a proper template, cut it using a plasma or torch, gring it smooth, and weld it the frame,


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Nov 24 2009, 02:43 PM~15766882
> *Iwould hate to see how much welding this dude puts on a full frame wrap :uh:
> *


that is a fuck load of wire right there!


----------



## HittinCornerz93

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Nov 24 2009, 05:11 PM~15768137
> *THIS GUYS WELDING SCARES ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe he should stick to designing womens shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: x1000


----------



## STRICTLY1

Wow I'm turning into the most hated on layitlow
Lol


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Nov 24 2009, 03:55 PM~15768542
> *Wow I'm turning into the most hated on layitlow
> Lol
> *


i would say "most laughed at"


----------



## singlepumpking

honestly here is a tip, when you are done building something it should look great before you even hack it down with a grinder.

you should be able to post a pic with great looking welds before you grind them all down, 

the work sorta reminds me of fantasy customs work, hes the type to have brutal looking work, then he molds it all to hide all the butcher welds and show his "show quality" peice.

i have seen your other stuff, you do some nice work, dont let us get to you, I am sure if you change some of your methods you are able to do some great work.

anyways good luck.


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Nov 24 2009, 02:55 PM~15768542
> *Wow I'm turning into the most hated on layitlow
> Lol
> *


dood, just show what you can do and youll be fine.


----------



## jsozae

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Nov 24 2009, 05:55 PM~15768542
> *Wow I'm turning into the most hated on layitlow
> Lol
> *


An Old Pimp once told me " If they aint talking Shit about you, You aint doing Shit."
Keep up the Good work. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

:biggrin: i aint sayin shit :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Nov 24 2009, 03:30 PM~15768843
> *An Old Pimp once told me " If they aint talking Shit about you, You aint doing Shit."
> Keep up the Good work. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


DOESNT SOUND LIKE A VERY WISE MAN


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Nov 24 2009, 04:55 PM~15768542
> *Wow I'm turning into the most hated on layitlow
> Lol
> *


you aint even close new jack


----------



## THE CRITIC

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Nov 24 2009, 10:23 AM~15766674
> *THOSE CONTROL ARMS AND FRAMEWORK IS MY WORK . I DIDNT USE SCRAP PIECES ETC.
> 
> EVERYONE FABRICATES DIFFERENTLY AND I WRAP FRAMES AND CONTROL ARMS WITHOUT USUING HEAT OR A HAMMER AND NO I DONT USE A GHETTO HYDRAULIC CLAMP EITHER AND I STAND BY MY WORK AND WARRANTY THOSE ARMS AND FRAME FOR LIFE AND MY CUSTOMER IS VERY HAPPY.
> 
> AND TO DOG MY WORK  WASNT EVEN FINISHED AND THINK ABOUT IT ITS LIKE A BODYMAN WITH BONDO ARE YOU GUYS GONNA DIS HIM CAUSE HE DIDNT LAY THE BONDO PERFECT ....NO ALLS THAT MATTERS IS THE FINISHED PRODUCT NOBODYS PERFECT AND THERE IS ALWAYS SOME BODY BETTER THAN ME,YOU,ETC.
> 
> BUT OUTHOPU GOT ME MORE WORK I GOT 3 CONTROL ARMS JOBS YESTERDAY CAUSE OF HIS HATER POSTING ........
> THANKS
> *


OK DO YOU MEAN THOSE A-ARMS AND FRONT FRAME THAT THE A-ARM GOES TO,CAUSE YOUR CUSTOMER MUST BE BLIND AND CANT FEEL SHIT CAUSE THOSE LOOK LIKE MY SON DID THEM :twak: :barf: :barf:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Nov 24 2009, 04:58 PM~15768572
> *i would say "most laughed at"
> *


 :werd:


----------



## singlepumpking

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 24 2009, 10:10 PM~15773581
> *:werd:
> *


i think you are jelous of his work, your a hater.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Nov 24 2009, 10:18 PM~15773687
> *i think you are jelous of his work, your a hater.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: man yall are nasty i mean this homie has got a new pump thats gunna change the whole hopping game :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Nov 24 2009, 04:55 PM~15768542
> *Wow I'm turning into the most hated on layitlow
> Lol
> *


YOU HAVE TO DO SOMETHING I CAN'T BEFORE I'M A HATER!

Your a fucking fake and a fucking hack. I posted your work in here to see if I was just being to hard on you. Well it turns out that I was correct. I'm not perfect but I don't believe I have ever welded anything that looked that jacked up in my life.

By the way while you were "mentoring under Jessie James" I'm surprised you didn't learn that mild steel can be heated with no real issues afterward as long as you don't quench it.

Get something together by this summer so we can serve your ass with our street car.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking+Nov 25 2009, 12:18 AM~15773687-->
> 
> 
> 
> i think you are jelous of his work, your a hater.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your right. You caught me. I'm just full of envy. :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-stevie d_@Nov 25 2009, 12:20 AM~15773727
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: man yall are nasty i mean this homie has got a new pump thats gunna change the whole hopping game  :biggrin:
> *


Don't laugh man. He may just choose you to be the first one to get broke off by the truckosarousrex with the mylabido pump and 2 batteries.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## singlepumpking

leave the poor guy alone, hes trying, i honestly feel bad for him, he seems like a good guy tryin thats all.


i think you are mad outhopu cuz he mentioned that job you did years back with the snapping hyme joints and said he repaired your work...


----------



## singlepumpking

anyways i cant wait to see this hop!


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 24 2009, 10:24 PM~15773770
> *Your right. You caught me. I'm just full of envy. :cheesy:
> Don't laugh man. He may just choose you to be the first one to get broke off by the truckosarousrex with the mylabido pump and 2 batteries.
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: i think il be ok i dont hop trucks there way too easy :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Nov 25 2009, 12:24 AM~15773774
> *leave the poor guy alone, hes trying, i honestly feel bad for him, he seems like a good guy tryin thats all.
> i think you are mad outhopu cuz he mentioned that job you did years back with the snapping hyme joints and said he repaired your work...
> *


Funny thing is that doesn't bother me that something I build almost 15 years ago failed. I installed what Prohopper supplied in their "truck kit" and the heim joint they supplied failed. So technically my work didn't fail. I did however do a fairly hack job being a novice at the age of 19. The install in the bed looked clean but underneath was not so nice.

Didn't stop Mr. Strictly from taking credit for my work though. That shit is what has left a bad taste in my mouth. I can handle critisism. I'm my biggest critic. :thumbsup:


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Nov 24 2009, 04:09 PM~15768657
> *honestly here is a tip, when you are done building something it should look great before you even hack it down with a grinder.
> 
> you should be able to post a pic with great looking welds before you grind them all down,
> the work sorta reminds me of fantasy customs work, hes the type to have brutal looking work, then he molds it all to hide all the butcher welds and show his "show quality" peice.
> 
> i have seen your other stuff, you do some nice work, dont let us get to you, I am sure if you change some of your methods you are able to do some great work.
> 
> anyways good luck.
> *


ya this is why i don't like the mold'd look.like indian larry said one time,he likes to see the welds.to me a weld is like art work.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Nov 25 2009, 01:07 AM~15774306
> *ya this is why i don't like the mold'd look.like indian larry said one time,he likes to see the welds.to me a weld is like art work.
> *


Thats why I take very detailed pics of my work before polishing any of the welds off. I used to like leaving the welds on but after seeing some real nice frames on here that were polished smooth I was hooked. Now I have a hard time leaving them alone.


----------



## STRICTLY1

I never said I trained under Jesse James if you read it right I trained under Fay Butler for a couple weeks I met him when I did the detroit autorama and first brought my hopper out and he liked the engineering of it and gave me an opportunity and I jumped at it and I learned a lot and a great experience and anyone that has ever seen Motorcycle Mania 3 knows who he is and that's where my slit technique came from.but as far as outhopu goes,you people don't know but you can tell this forum is everything to him and he posts tons and tons of builds and you praise him and that fed his ego to mr know it all and now you created a monster and you guys aint dumb cause I came out of nowhere and have a big building and a big fitting and hose warehouse and am moving forward he's bent and always has something to say and it don't bother me cause I learned along time ago cause of working with family to develop thick skin and I've been chasing my dream since I was a kid and what I have now I sacrificed a lot for and I eat,sleep,and breathe this sport.and I want it to come back and that's why I branched off and now with my uncle and father supplying the big three with our hydraulic and pneumatic fittings and products I could do what I dreamed of and started Strictly Business Customs in 2007.and I keep taking my profit and putting it back into my company and I am an inivator and do stuff out of the norm and I could have bought a ranger with beams but I wanted to challenge myself and that's what I'm all about and I use this forum to post my products to sell cause its smart business ill never reach all these people the old fashioned way and I have nothing to hide or be fake about I use my own name on this forum outhopu call me Mike and I told him in a pm yesterday to him he can't make it personal he's gotta keep it strictly business but I c he doesn't get it and now he wants to call me out cause you guys made him mad and he feels he's gotta prove himself and I could care less I'm more hurt about ron making fun cause he was a hero of mine and I watched him kick ass with voodoo and climb to the top and he was once where I'm at now and I thought he would not do that but life goes on...


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 24 2009, 10:21 PM~15773735
> *YOU HAVE TO DO SOMETHING I CAN'T BEFORE I'M A HATER!
> 
> Your a fucking fake and a fucking hack. I posted your work in here to see if I was just being to hard on you. Well it turns out that I was correct. I'm not perfect but I don't believe I have ever welded anything that looked that jacked up in my life.
> 
> By the way while you were "mentoring under Jessie James" I'm surprised you didn't learn that mild steel can be heated with no real issues afterward as long as you don't quench it.
> 
> Get something together by this summer so we can serve your ass with our street car.
> *



true talk!


----------



## OUTHOPU

Not really. I'm just butt hurt and had to find a way to impress everyone and inflate my ego a bit more.

:biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:0


----------



## maico805

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Nov 25 2009, 05:56 AM~15775895
> *I never said I trained under Jesse James if you read it right I trained under Fay Butler for a couple weeks I met him when I did the detroit autorama and first brought my hopper out and he liked the engineering of it and gave me an opportunity and I jumped at it and I learned a lot and a great experience and anyone that has ever seen Motorcycle Mania 3 knows who he is and that's where my slit technique came from.but as far as outhopu goes,you people don't know but you can tell this forum is everything to him and he posts tons and tons of builds and you praise him and that fed his ego to mr know it all and now you created a monster and you guys aint dumb cause I came out of nowhere and have a big building and a big fitting and hose warehouse and am moving forward he's bent and always has something to say and it don't bother me cause I learned along time ago cause of working with family to develop thick skin and I've been chasing my dream since I was a kid and what I have now I sacrificed a lot for and I eat,sleep,and breathe this sport.and I want it to come back and that's why I branched off and now with my uncle and father supplying the big three with our hydraulic and pneumatic fittings and products I could do what I dreamed of and started Strictly Business Customs in 2007.and I keep taking my profit and putting it back into my company and I am an inivator and do stuff out of the norm and I could have bought a ranger with beams but I wanted to challenge myself and that's what I'm all about and I use this forum to post my products to sell cause its smart business ill never reach all these people the old fashioned way and I have nothing to hide or be fake about I use my own name on this forum outhopu call me Mike and I told him in a pm yesterday to him he can't make it personal he's gotta keep it strictly business but I c he doesn't get it and now he wants to call me out cause you guys made him mad and he feels he's gotta prove himself and I could care less I'm more hurt about ron making fun cause he was a hero of mine and I watched him kick ass with voodoo and climb to the top and he was once where I'm at now and I thought he would not do that but life goes on...
> *



Heres some "inivation" for you. Use a fukin period. Those are the longest sentences I've seen in my life lol.

I personaly like build threads. Im a noob to fabbing stuff and welding but by picking up things from build topics Im a little more knowledgable then I would be with out them.
Maico


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wats up with all the hating? Wats up purple haze, have a good happy thanksgiving!


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Nov 25 2009, 12:27 AM~15773811
> *anyways i cant wait to see this hop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what is that ! ! :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:


----------



## singlepumpking

hey strictly rons a good guy, and I am just fuckin around with you on here and I am sure he is too, I bet if you called him up or went to his shop for a trip he would give you all sorts of tricks and info to help ya out...,. 

you seem like a good kid that learns fast. like i said if you change a couple of your techniques that peice would have look totally different.

anwyays i like what your doing with your business and giving good prices and your not a scam artist like fantasy customs,


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 24 2009, 11:28 PM~15773833
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno: i think il be ok i dont hop trucks there way too easy :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

wow its getting heated in here :0


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Nov 25 2009, 06:56 AM~15775895
> *I never said I trained under Jesse James if you read it right I trained under Fay Butler for a couple weeks I met him when I did the detroit autorama and first brought my hopper out and he liked the engineering of it and gave me an opportunity and I jumped at it and I learned a lot and a great experience and anyone that has ever seen Motorcycle Mania 3 knows who he is and that's where my slit technique came from.but as far as outhopu goes,you people don't know but you can tell this forum is everything to him and he posts tons and tons of builds and you praise him and that fed his ego to mr know it all and now you created a monster and you guys aint dumb cause I came out of nowhere and have a big building and a big fitting and hose warehouse and am moving forward he's bent and always has something to say and it don't bother me cause I learned along time ago cause of working with family to develop thick skin and I've been chasing my dream since I was a kid and what I have now I sacrificed a lot for and I eat,sleep,and breathe this sport.and I want it to come back and that's why I branched off and now with my uncle and father supplying the big three with our hydraulic and pneumatic fittings and products I could do what I dreamed of and started Strictly Business Customs in 2007.and I keep taking my profit and putting it back into my company and I am an inivator and do stuff out of the norm and I could have bought a ranger with beams but I wanted to challenge myself and that's what I'm all about and I use this forum to post my products to sell cause its smart business ill never reach all these people the old fashioned way and I have nothing to hide or be fake about I use my own name on this forum outhopu call me Mike and I told him in a pm yesterday to him he can't make it personal he's gotta keep it strictly business but I c he doesn't get it and now he wants to call me out cause you guys made him mad and he feels he's gotta prove himself and I could care less I'm more hurt about ron making fun cause he was a hero of mine and I watched him kick ass with voodoo and climb to the top and he was once where I'm at now and I thought he would not do that but life goes on...
> *


i think you got that twisted man. dude shows lots of builds so others can see how its done. fool caught some dumb moves i was about to do on my stuff before, so instead of saying naa im a pro i shut my mouth and took notes. same goes for alot of people i learned from. 
Good for you for making your dreams happen, keep it up! BUT please reconsider what people are saying to you about how you for metal and your welding ect. might behoove you to sharpen them skills. have you ever seen anyone knock Rob,Jamie,Brent on there craftsmanship? i sure havent, people might say i did this or that first but not one peep about there metal skills.


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Nov 24 2009, 01:21 PM~15768214
> *and the whole point of a power clamp is not to use heat and bang it like a barbarian leaving tonnes of marks on your frame.
> the point is to make a proper template, cut it using a plasma or torch, gring it smooth, and weld it the frame,
> *


amen !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+Nov 25 2009, 07:51 AM~15776290-->
> 
> 
> 
> Wats up with all the hating? Wats up purple haze, have a good happy thanksgiving!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is layitlow what do you expect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2009, 08:21 AM~15776461
> *hey strictly rons a good guy, and I am just fuckin around with you on here and I am sure he is too, I bet if you called him up or went to his shop for a trip he would give you all sorts of tricks and info to help ya out...,.
> 
> you seem like a good kid that learns fast. like i said if you change a couple of your techniques that peice would have look totally different.
> 
> anwyays i like what your doing with your business and giving good prices and your not a scam artist like fantasy customs,
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im sure ron was just replyin on what he saw not knowing who did the work ,
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-el chamuco_@Nov 25 2009, 08:22 AM~15776465
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


:uh: :uh:


----------



## stevie d

nice ground :biggrin: 
























yep thats a ground :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector

thanks steve for the pm and im gonna send you a vid.


----------



## MB671

sure wasnt expecting this when i put it on the lift.


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 25 2009, 04:53 PM~15781307
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice ground  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep thats a ground  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




man you do clean work. :cheesy:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 25 2009, 06:52 PM~15782460
> *man you do clean work.  :cheesy:
> *


some of my best :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse

:around: :dunno:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 25 2009, 09:51 PM~15784534
> *:around:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:dunno:


----------



## Level33

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 25 2009, 10:51 PM~15784534
> *:around:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



and we have a winner


----------



## THA_R_O_C88

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 25 2009, 09:51 PM~15784534
> *:around:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whaat the fuuck


----------



## OUTHOPU

Man thats one of those new air over hydraulic systems.

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Nov 25 2009, 10:15 PM~15784841
> *and we have a winner
> *


x2 WTF??????????????


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 26 2009, 08:48 AM~15787755
> *x2 WTF??????????????
> *


you guys not recall this? dude was trying to hop with bags and by using a spring was hoping to get the same momentum build up like hydraulics.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Nov 26 2009, 07:49 AM~15787759
> *you guys not recall this? dude was trying to hop with bags and by using a spring was hoping to get the same momentum build up like hydraulics.
> *


SO DID IT WORK?


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Nov 26 2009, 08:49 AM~15787759
> *you guys not recall this? dude was trying to hop with bags and by using a spring was hoping to get the same momentum build up like hydraulics.
> *


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eyLf9aoZGs...om=PL&index=101


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 26 2009, 08:10 AM~15787832
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eyLf9aoZGs...om=PL&index=101
> *


WELL THATS NEW TO ME :biggrin:


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 26 2009, 09:24 AM~15787915
> *WELL THATS NEW TO ME :biggrin:
> *


i would say it didnt work well. seen other things on just bags get way more inches.


----------



## LOC501

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 26 2009, 08:24 AM~15787915
> *WELL THATS NEW TO ME :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: :ugh: UMM.....YEAH.....
:twak:


----------



## houcksupholstery

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 25 2009, 11:51 PM~15784534
> *:around:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF IS THAT SHIT!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by LOC501_@Nov 26 2009, 02:52 PM~15791246
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  UMM.....YEAH.....SPECIAL BOY
> :twak:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## cutty boi

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 25 2009, 09:51 PM~15784534
> *:around:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :nono: :nono:


----------



## shamrockshaker




----------



## shamrockshaker




----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 26 2009, 12:51 AM~15784534
> *:around:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



what the hell is that ???


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

okay went to go work on someones car this weekend and this is what someone had built for his impala as a wishbone..this is well deserving of here..


----------



## Kamakazi

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Sep 27 2009, 08:45 AM~15198294
> *if you look closely at the pics the frame rails are plated and to me it looks like thw frame snapped forward of where it was plated just behind the rear doors i still dont get how it snapped that bad maybe the frame was broke and they didnt bother fixing it
> *



its a 2 door so there are no front or rear doors


----------



## Kamakazi

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Nov 26 2009, 08:07 AM~15787825
> *SO DID IT WORK?
> *



yea works real good for not even having a front clip on it :twak: :twak: :dunno: :dunno: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Kamakazi_@Nov 30 2009, 02:46 AM~15819774
> *its a 2 door so there are no front or rear doors
> *


lol i meant just behind the doors :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 30 2009, 01:30 AM~15819619
> *okay went to go work on someones car this weekend and this is what someone had built for his impala as a wishbone..this is well deserving of here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the sad thing is some1 put a hell of a lot of thought into that the welding actualy looks ok i bet it worked good tho looks like summat you would find on a dancer


----------



## TexasHeat806

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 25 2009, 05:53 PM~15781307
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice ground  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep thats a ground  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 what kinda vehicle if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 30 2009, 03:30 AM~15819619
> *okay went to go work on someones car this weekend and this is what someone had built for his impala as a wishbone..this is well deserving of here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that looks ok to me :dunno: i mean its over complicated and over thought, but its better than a lot of the shit i have seen on here.


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Nov 26 2009, 05:11 PM~15791842
> *WTF IS THAT SHIT!!
> *


at least its legit. I've seen people mount bags with the top mount welded to the fenderwell sheetmetal


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 30 2009, 02:59 PM~15823335
> *at least its legit. I've seen people mount bags with the top mount welded to the fenderwell sheetmetal
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 30 2009, 02:30 AM~15819619
> *okay went to go work on someones car this weekend and this is what someone had built for his impala as a wishbone..this is well deserving of here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I dunno looks over built but atleast it is not full trash like some of the stuff in here.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Nov 30 2009, 08:19 PM~15825122
> *I dunno looks over built but atleast it is not full trash like some of the stuff in here.
> *


gotta agree, looks pretty solid man.


----------



## 81cut

R u Serious OK its not ok look were its welded to on the pumkin that shit cant be very thick metal on that cover


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by 81cut_@Nov 30 2009, 11:01 PM~15826971
> *R u Serious OK its not ok look were its welded to on the pumkin that shit cant be very thick metal on that cover
> *


I saw that but I was hoping someone would ping the brake line being in a pinch/guillotine position. I was fucking around before BTW.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 81cut+Nov 30 2009, 10:01 PM~15826971-->
> 
> 
> 
> R u Serious OK its not ok look were its welded to on the pumkin that shit cant be very thick metal on that cover
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for your info thats a impala rear end and it's not welded to a cover like a GBody rear end cover, that part is a part of the whole rear end.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Airborne_@Nov 30 2009, 10:19 PM~15827175
> *I saw that but I was hoping someone would ping the brake line being in a pinch/guillotine  position. I was fucking around before BTW.
> *


that the hno: part right there ..... I can see this guy lowering the car on the road and then, BOOM ! ! ! ! there goes the brakes !

all that work and they couldnt do the brake line safely


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Nov 30 2009, 10:38 PM~15828340
> *for your info thats a impala rear end and it's not welded to a cover like a GBody rear end cover, that part is a part of the whole rear end.
> that the  hno:  part right there .....  I can see this guy lowering the car on the road and then,  BOOM ! ! ! ! there goes the brakes !
> 
> all that work and they couldnt do the brake line safely
> *


i have a feeling that the brake lines done ever get in harms wat. seems like if it was to go that low the top of the rear end would stop the wish bone deal from goin any further.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Dec 1 2009, 10:08 AM~15831396
> *i have a feeling that the brake lines done ever get in harms wat. seems like if it was to go that low the top of the rear end would stop the wish bone deal from goin any further.
> *


Still, all that work and got fucking lazy with the brakes? Some people have their priorities all fucked up. Reminds me of a guy who painted, I helped juice and had 72's on an S10 that didn't even start. I had fun with the hydraulics but laughed my ass off when he would leave it in gear and turn the key to use the starter to move the truck around.


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Mark+Dec 1 2009, 09:08 AM~15831396-->
> 
> 
> 
> i have a feeling that the brake lines done ever get in harms wat. seems like if it was to go that low the top of the rear end would stop the wish bone deal from goin any further.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think the bolts would do it... still......
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Airborne_@Dec 1 2009, 09:52 AM~15831629
> *Still, all that work and got fucking lazy with the brakes? Some people have their priorities all fucked up. Reminds me of a guy who painted, I helped juice and had 72's on an S10 that didn't even start. I had fun with the hydraulics but laughed my ass off when he would leave it in gear and turn the key to use the starter to move the truck around.
> *


yea........ Priorities !


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

its not the brakes that i see as a problem! what is going to happen when the long bolt comes lose and falls out it needs to be loaded fom the top so if the nuts fall off the bolt wont drop out


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by ~Texas Hustle~_@Nov 30 2009, 12:28 PM~15822618
> *:0  :0  :0  what kinda vehicle if you dont mind me asking?
> *


cutty and lincoln


----------



## Hannibal Lector

wasssssup steve!


----------



## stevie d

sup homie wheres them dam vids i wanna see the new single gate in action


----------



## Hannibal Lector

gonna have to wait. its in the paint booth and then we're gonna do it again and i'll send it brah. nice pups too i gotur pics.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

gonna have to wait. its in the paint booth and then we're gonna do it again and i'll send it brah. nice pups too i gotur pics.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

gonna have to wait. its in the paint booth and then we're gonna do it again and i'll send it brah. nice pups too i gotur pics.


----------



## stevie d

so good he said it 3 times lol my pups are cute aint they there a week old 2mora fat lil fukers haha


----------



## CRONIC2004

From this 









To this and it only took a year to get there


----------



## Reverend Hearse

I DONT GET IT.... REBUILD IT..


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 12 2007, 10:36 PM~7245341
> *Oh the horror!!!!!! :around:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT FRAME HAS A STD :cheesy:


----------



## CRONIC2004

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 4 2009, 09:31 PM~15875971
> *I DONT GET IT.... REBUILD IT..
> *


The guy paid for a complete install 3 pumps thats all he got after over a year.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by CRONIC2004_@Dec 4 2009, 11:56 PM~15877775
> *The guy paid for a complete install 3 pumps thats all he got after over a year.
> *


I SEE. THAT BLOWS...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 30 2009, 01:04 PM~15822425
> *the sad thing is some1 put a hell of a lot of thought into that the welding actualy looks ok i bet it worked good tho looks like summat you would find on a dancer
> *



it does work actually..im just leary of the thin walled square tubing that they used..and they coudl have accomplished the same thing by doing a normal looking wishbone...sad part is they got the homie for a shit load of money to do this work and create a bolt in mount in order to run shocks...$3,000.00 to do this...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by CRONIC2004_@Dec 4 2009, 08:36 PM~15875429
> *From this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this and it only took a year to get there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SADLY THIS IS HAZE1995'S RIDE THAT HE HAD BEEN WAITING TO HAVE DONE FOR THE PAST YEAR AND THIS IS HOW THEY DID HIM...


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2009, 01:19 PM~15878885
> *SADLY THIS IS HAZE1995'S RIDE THAT HE HAD BEEN WAITING TO HAVE DONE FOR THE PAST YEAR AND THIS IS HOW THEY DID HIM...
> *


That's just cold  

He'd better go get his money back.


----------



## chingon68mex

and "who" did it?? or in this case "didn't" :dunno: 


we need to know so we don't go there


----------



## chingon68mex

> _Originally posted by STRICTLY1_@Nov 24 2009, 02:55 PM~15768542
> *Wow I'm turning into the most hated on layitlow
> Lol
> *



I think they making fun of you,,I don't envy you work,trust me.


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 5 2009, 04:19 AM~15878885
> *SADLY THIS IS HAZE1995'S RIDE THAT HE HAD BEEN WAITING TO HAVE DONE FOR THE PAST YEAR AND THIS IS HOW THEY DID HIM...
> *


HOMEBOY THAT WAS OVERSEAS? :angry:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by chingon68mex_@Dec 5 2009, 12:47 PM~15879678
> *and "who" did it?? or in this case "didn't"  :dunno:
> we need to know so we don't go there
> *


pretty sure its BIGTIME HYDRAULICS


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Dec 5 2009, 03:22 PM~15881489
> *pretty sure its BIGTIME HYDRAULICS
> *


its sickening how many good builders you see that cannot get enough business to run a shop,but places like Bigtime will stay open for years


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 26 2009, 08:10 AM~15787832
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eyLf9aoZGs...om=PL&index=101
> *


I bet it would of got up way better if he would of built a big ass spring pocket and mounted the bag to a deep cup on top of the spring.


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 26 2009, 12:51 AM~15784534
> *:around:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This car is actrually from the east coast, upper east coast, Montreal canada. He is a member of LUX cc. The car is VERY well built as far as saftey and quality go. The car is fully wrapped up, and all welds looked fairly good. Overbuilt should be more like it. The upper brideg that they built in engine bay to support bags prolly weighs 400 lbs !!!! Its fuckin huge! Real diff approche to hopping game, for sure. No external tanks or nitrogen. I trhink he as l4 huge compressors, and it fills in like a min. dudes a cool dude too.


----------



## bigjake281

y did the seal blow out??


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 25 2009, 09:51 PM~15784534
> *:around:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Nov 22 2009, 03:31 PM~15745992
> *can someone post a video of that caprice fucking breaking in half?
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## miguel62

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Dec 7 2009, 08:14 PM~15905686
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


k still waiting


----------



## Psycho631

check out the custom tank plug :biggrin: 









[/IMG]


----------



## THA_R_O_C88

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Dec 13 2009, 06:08 PM~15970356
> *check out the custom tank plug :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> *


Check out the ground cable :0


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Dec 13 2009, 07:08 PM~15970356
> *check out the custom tank plug :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> *


wow how hard is it to come up with something better than masking tape? :0


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Dec 13 2009, 06:08 PM~15970356
> *check out the custom tank plug :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> *




nothing holding down the batteries........ :uh: :twak: :thumbsdown: :nono:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

bringing a whole new ,meaning to partially wrapped frame.... :nosad:


----------



## pacman

Igot some upper a arms that I think belong here


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by pacman_@Dec 13 2009, 09:10 PM~15973175
> *Igot some upper a arms that I think belong here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :happysad: 
























:barf: 


any pics of the damage it did to the car ?


----------



## pacman

no pic of the car cuz the peps that did the arms are on here
but it pop the tire and beat up the spring pocket real bad


----------



## LOW_INC

LOW_INC, switches4life, eriks66, ittybitty
:scrutinize:


----------



## elmontecarlodeloco




----------



## Hannibal Lector

did u see the tires are really bad too on the ride.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by pacman_@Dec 13 2009, 10:10 PM~15973175
> *Igot some upper a arms that I think belong here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sweet how much shipped :biggrin: 



il get some pics up 2mora gotta redo a i beam bridge in a caprice hmmmm more lava welding for your asses haha :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

That's a dangerous vehicle on the road. Looks like garcias customs.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> That's a dangerous vehicle on the road. Looks like garcias customs.
> [/quo
> 
> 
> 
> HEY CHUMP GET MY NAME OUT YOUR MOUTH HOMEBOY!!! WHY THE HATE!!!!! AND THAT DONT LOOK LIKE NO GARCIA CUSTOM!!! FUCKEN HATER!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 14 2009, 06:54 AM~15975542
> *That's a dangerous vehicle on the road. Looks like garcias customs.
> *












THIS IS GARCIA CUSTOMS!!! HATER ASS CHUMP!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

oh shit nomie, i thought i posted.... just kidding. but my comp froze. :biggrin:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 13 2009, 10:01 PM~15973039
> *bringing a whole new ,meaning to partially wrapped frame.... :nosad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



dam......who does this kinda shit :uh:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 14 2009, 03:47 PM~15980051
> *oh shit nomie, i thought i posted.... just kidding. but my comp froze.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pacman

:biggrin:


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Dec 13 2009, 08:08 PM~15970356
> *check out the custom tank plug :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> *


 :0 :uh:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice fab work in the trunk!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice fab work in the trunk!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

weighted bumpers, cars that stick and are not driveable are bad for la raza...


----------



## praisethelowered59

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 26 2009, 03:07 PM~16095050
> *weighted bumpers, cars that stick and are not driveable are bad for la raza...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 please tell me thats a really good photo shop


----------



## TRAVIESO87

> _Originally posted by praisethelowered59_@Dec 26 2009, 07:24 PM~16096188
> *:0  please tell me thats a really good photo shop
> *


nope it sure aint thats a car from down here no motor no nothin just stands on the bumper thats what the dude had it built to do


----------



## Hannibal Lector

wow thats alot of weight. well at least he was straight forward and not hide it.


----------



## Duez




----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by Psycho631_@Dec 13 2009, 07:08 PM~15970356
> *check out the custom tank plug :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> *


yikes!! looks like someone had a bucket of hydros and poored them into the trunk!


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 27 2009, 02:29 PM~16102501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOK FANTASY CUSTOMS WAS HERE!


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 27 2009, 03:20 PM~16102825
> *LOOK FANTASY CUSTOMS WAS HERE!
> *


x2 so you can fit a double stack of coils :0


----------



## KingsWood

:roflmao: to bad there isn't a video of the hop. i bet if it did good, there would be all types of people trying int


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

2 pumps set up n 1000 hoses. :biggrin: crazy shit ....


----------



## LC CONNECTEK

another fuck up set up..   we been fixing mad shit from other ppl .


----------



## TRAVIESO87

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 27 2009, 02:23 PM~16102036
> *wow thats alot of weight. well at least he was straight forward and not hide it.
> *


yup prolly 1000 pounds plus battery weight 2 licks and it stands dude is cool he does it for the kids out here they never seen nothin like that before 
oh and no we at top dogg did not do the setup on that car


----------



## pacman

:biggrin:


----------



## pacman

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Dec 27 2009, 02:29 PM~16102501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so thats how u fit a full stack in a g body now i get it!! :biggrin:


----------



## beanerman




----------



## mrlowrider209

> _Originally posted by CRONIC2004_@Dec 4 2009, 07:36 PM~15875429
> *From this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To this and it only took a year to get there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If i Was you i'd go back and say ... WHERES MY MONEY BITCH!!!


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 26 2009, 06:07 PM~16095050
> *weighted bumpers, cars that stick and are not driveable are bad for la raza...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow those trailing arms are hno:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 26 2009, 12:51 AM~15784534
> *:around:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like a little afro engineering :dunno:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Dec 27 2009, 05:13 PM~16102802
> *yikes!! looks like someone had a bucket of hydros and poored them into the trunk!
> *


bwahahahaha NICE!!!


----------



## MINT'Z

some of this scares me its just dangerous and it gives us all a bad name


----------



## MAC MINO

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 30 2009, 01:30 AM~15819619
> *okay went to go work on someones car this weekend and this is what someone had built for his impala as a wishbone..this is well deserving of here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like it might work atleast :dunno:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by maico805_@Nov 25 2009, 07:45 AM~15776252
> *Heres some "inivation" for you. Use a fukin period. Those are the longest sentences I've seen in my life lol.
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

not hydro related but WTF!


----------



## tequilalow57

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 6 2010, 12:50 PM~16203015
> *not hydro related but WTF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


demit man !!!!!!! hno: hno: :loco: :loco: :wow:


----------



## droppen98

holy shit :0


----------



## chongo1

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 6 2010, 11:50 AM~16203015
> *not hydro related but WTF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like oregon 4 wheelers convention :biggrin:


----------



## the natural

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 6 2010, 11:50 AM~16203015
> *not hydro related but WTF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



an idea dont always have to be a good idea ! :loco:


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs

Two words for the ******* builds above me,, 

CRYSTAL METH :around:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs_@Jan 7 2010, 10:48 AM~16212646
> *Two words for the ******* builds above me,,
> 
> CRYSTAL METH :around:
> *


----------



## switches4life

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Jan 6 2010, 03:50 PM~16204891
> *holy shit  :0
> *


X2


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 6 2010, 11:50 AM~16203015
> *not hydro related but WTF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 this is why there are laws against modified suspensions...

love them lift blocks..


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Jan 7 2010, 05:04 PM~16216298
> *this is why there are laws against modified suspensions...love them lift blocks..
> *


 :werd:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 6 2010, 12:50 PM~16203015
> *not hydro related but WTF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


An erector set frame!!!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## Dylante63

haha that what I was gonna say, erector set frame kit!


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 7 2010, 08:37 PM~16218672
> *An erector set frame!!!!!!!!  :0  :0
> *


one size fits all


----------



## Duez




----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 13 2010, 03:56 PM~16278613
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sad thing is it looks like it took some work. It would probably work but I wouldn't trust it.


----------



## AndrewH

:0


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez+Jan 13 2010, 02:56 PM~16278613-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Airborne_@Jan 13 2010, 03:05 PM~16278703
> *sad thing is it looks like it took some work. It would probably work but I wouldn't trust it.
> *


Now this is where most would get all but hurt but I'm just curious. Care to enlighten me as to why it would fail? If you look at the build topic I posted that I don't like doing trusses because they look like shit. So if it's a looks deal I'm not concerned. As for as strength goes though, the axle will fail long before the housing ever does.

Well if your going to post my work make sure it's a finished product. I removed the C channel and power balls that were done by another guy.

I moved them back 1.5" to get better cylinder alignment at lock up. I preheated them some with a propane torch for better penetration due to their thickness.


----------



## Mark




----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 13 2010, 01:51 PM~16279136
> *Now this is where most would get all but hurt but I'm just curious. Care to enlighten me as to why it would fail? If you look at the build topic I posted that I don't like doing trusses because they look like shit. So if it's a looks deal I'm not concerned. As for as strength goes though, the axle will fail long before the housing ever does.
> 
> Well if your going to post my work make sure it's a finished product. I removed the C channel and power balls that were done by another guy.
> 
> I moved them back 1.5" to get better cylinder alignment at lock up. I preheated them some with a propane torch for better penetration due to their thickness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like it could take some abuse.. good job!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by MAC MINO_@Jan 6 2010, 08:46 AM~16201425
> *looks like it might work atleast  :dunno:
> *



it actually does work, but the metal used is thin walled, and i wouldnt trust that shit on the freeway driving..it will put a lot of stress on the welds.. and they charged the guy $3,000.00 to build that plus add a bar from the left frame rail to the right and make mounts so they could bolt shocks to it....


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:wow:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 13 2010, 02:40 PM~16279575
> *it actually does work, but the metal used is thin walled, and i wouldnt trust that shit on the freeway driving..it will put a lot of stress on the welds.. and they charged the guy $3,000.00 to build that plus add a bar from the left frame rail to the right and make mounts so they could bolt shocks to it....
> *


 :0


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 13 2010, 03:40 PM~16279575
> *it actually does work, but the metal used is thin walled, and i wouldnt trust that shit on the freeway driving..it will put a lot of stress on the welds.. and they charged the guy $3,000.00 to build that plus add a bar from the left frame rail to the right and make mounts so they could bolt shocks to it....
> *


someone has more money then brains.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 13 2010, 01:51 PM~16279136
> *Now this is where most would get all but hurt but I'm just curious. Care to enlighten me as to why it would fail? If you look at the build topic I posted that I don't like doing trusses because they look like shit. So if it's a looks deal I'm not concerned. As for as strength goes though, the axle will fail long before the housing ever does.
> 
> Well if your going to post my work make sure it's a finished product. I removed the C channel and power balls that were done by another guy.
> 
> I moved them back 1.5" to get better cylinder alignment at lock up. I preheated them some with a propane torch for better penetration due to their thickness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: The frame is badass. But I had to put that rearend in here.


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 13 2010, 04:34 PM~16280071
> *:biggrin: The frame is badass. But I had to put that rearend in here.
> *


its not my style. but in no way is it a "wow". :uh:


----------



## KingsWood

x2...


----------



## KingsWood

by the looks of the frame...if he says that rearend will work. it will do just fine :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jan 13 2010, 04:14 PM~16280422
> *its not my style. but in no way is it a "wow".  :uh:
> *


Probably the ugliest rearend in this topic.



> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Jan 13 2010, 04:54 PM~16280791
> *by the looks of the frame...if he says that rearend will work. it will do just fine :biggrin:
> *


Frame is real nice.


----------



## singlepumpking

and he was learning lots from layitlow! lol










1968 Riviera
Fantasy Customs
De La Rosa Customs
(608) 446-2351
www.myspace.com/dlrosacustoms


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 13 2010, 07:23 PM~16281168
> *Probably the ugliest rearend in this topic.
> Frame is real nice.
> *


Well it may be ugly but it's strong and very well thought out and constructed. I know everybody seems to love the snow plow plate reinforcement, but thats not the strongest way to do it. I'm not overly pleased with the look of it but I don't put form over function on critical components. I was considering doing something up top to even things out a bit but I need to see how much room I have for the exhaust before I worry about that.

My choice would have been a Ford 9" with no truss work, but thats not in the budget.


----------



## 1968 Riviera

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 13 2010, 01:51 PM~16279136
> *Now this is where most would get all but hurt but I'm just curious. Care to enlighten me as to why it would fail? If you look at the build topic I posted that I don't like doing trusses because they look like shit. So if it's a looks deal I'm not concerned. As for as strength goes though, the axle will fail long before the housing ever does.
> 
> Well if your going to post my work make sure it's a finished product. I removed the C channel and power balls that were done by another guy.
> 
> I moved them back 1.5" to get better cylinder alignment at lock up. I preheated them some with a propane torch for better penetration due to their thickness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Now I Chould Sink To Your Level And Go That Won't Work Cause Bla Bla Bla

But I'm Not Why You Took That Frame And Suspention And Make It Look Like A Consept Hot Rod When It Won't Even Be A Radical Hopper I Don't Know :biggrin: 

It Will Work And Hold Just Fine 

And Just For Reference You Can Weld A Round Pipe In Sqaure Tubeing If You Know What Your Doing


----------



## chairmnofthboard

I know this is going to sound odd, but harsh criticism will usually make someone better at their craft. 

Good thread.


----------



## 1968 Riviera

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jan 13 2010, 08:58 PM~16283948
> *I know this is going to sound odd, but harsh criticism will usually make someone better at their craft.
> 
> Good thread.
> *


True True :biggrin:


----------



## ogregal

> Why is there soo much gap in the frame and the plating?


----------



## 1968 Riviera

> Why is there soo much gap in the frame and the plating?
> 
> 
> 
> Just The Way I Wrapped It It's Not Gonna Kill Anything Really
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I Don't Know It Doesn't Look Like The Shitest Frame Wrap Job I Even See To Me I Guess I'm Just Blind Then Huh :biggrin: :cheesy:
Click to expand...


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 1968 Riviera_@Jan 13 2010, 10:50 PM~16283835
> *Now I Chould Sink To Your Level And Go That Won't Work Cause Bla Bla Bla
> 
> But I'm Not Why You Took That Frame And Suspention And Make It Look Like A Consept Hot Rod When It Won't Even Be A Radical Hopper I Don't Know  :biggrin:
> 
> It Will Work And Hold Just Fine
> 
> And Just For Reference You Can Weld A Round Pipe In Sqaure Tubeing If You Know What Your Doing
> *


I don't put form over function. The frame is built for maximum strength same goes for the housing. The new location of the upper trailing arm mounts benefits the geometry of the rear suspension and also eliminates the worry of the ear getting ripped off. He already had a problem with breaking ears off so it was a concern of mine. When I do a full roller I build it to last. I'm not the kind of guy who wants to work on the same car over and over again.

Come on now I quoted you in my sig, that shit had me laughing my ass off for the better part of today. :biggrin:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 13 2010, 09:32 PM~16284468
> *I don't put form over function. The frame is built for maximum strength same goes for the housing. The new location of the upper trailing arm mounts benefits the geometry of the rear suspension and also eliminates the worry of the ear getting ripped off. He already had a problem with breaking ears off so it was a concern of mine. When I do a full roller I build it to last. I'm not the kind of guy who wants to work on the same car over and over again.
> 
> Come on now I quoted you in my sig, that shit had me laughing my ass off for the better part of today. :biggrin:
> *


Why not a Tacoma rear end? They are not cast and they're the same width as a g-body.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 13 2010, 11:49 PM~16284736
> *Why not a Tacoma rear end? They are not cast and they're the same width as a g-body.
> *


Cost is why. There isn't an open budget from the owner.


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 13 2010, 09:51 PM~16284761
> *Cost is why. There isn't an open budget from the owner.
> *


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 13 2010, 02:51 PM~16279136
> *Now this is where most would get all but hurt but I'm just curious. Care to enlighten me as to why it would fail? If you look at the build topic I posted that I don't like doing trusses because they look like shit. So if it's a looks deal I'm not concerned. As for as strength goes though, the axle will fail long before the housing ever does.
> 
> Well if your going to post my work make sure it's a finished product. I removed the C channel and power balls that were done by another guy.
> 
> I moved them back 1.5" to get better cylinder alignment at lock up. I preheated them some with a propane torch for better penetration due to their thickness.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats some crazy lookin shit...but pimp too


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 13 2010, 11:54 PM~16284810
> *
> *


Well now we agree on something :yessad:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 13 2010, 11:55 PM~16284849
> *Thats some crazy lookin shit...but pimp too
> *


It's one of those jobs where I had to just keep going to see what it was going to end up looking like. It's kind of one of those a face only a mother could love deals. :cheesy:


----------



## 1968 Riviera

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 13 2010, 09:32 PM~16284468
> *I don't put form over function. The frame is built for maximum strength same goes for the housing. The new location of the upper trailing arm mounts benefits the geometry of the rear suspension and also eliminates the worry of the ear getting ripped off. He already had a problem with breaking ears off so it was a concern of mine. When I do a full roller I build it to last. I'm not the kind of guy who wants to work on the same car over and over again.
> 
> Come on now I quoted you in my sig, that shit had me laughing my ass off for the better part of today. :biggrin:
> *


Naw I Knew Why You Did It But If You Wanna Get Into Geomitry A Slingshot Is Best Even On A B or G Body But It's More Work

A 4 Link When It Raises Up Has A Point Where The Uppers Lock And Put Strain On The Mounts

I Don't Know How To Eplain It But I Know It In My Head :biggrin: 

You Do Good Work Though :biggrin: And You Can Fab Some Shit Too


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 6 2010, 12:50 PM~16203015
> *not hydro related but WTF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Shit with people doing super clean work like that, I don't know how I stay in business :wow: :0


----------



## 1968 Riviera

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 13 2010, 10:01 PM~16284941
> *Shit with people doing super clean work like that, I don't know how I stay in business :wow:  :0
> *


Ron While We Are On The Topic Here Can You Weld A Round Pipe In Sqaure Tubeing :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 1968 Riviera_@Jan 13 2010, 11:04 PM~16284983
> *Ron While We Are On The Topic Here Can You Weld A Round Pipe In Sqaure Tubeing  :biggrin:
> *


And vise versa...But don't tell anyone :biggrin:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by 1968 Riviera_@Jan 13 2010, 10:04 PM~16284983
> *Ron While We Are On The Topic Here Can You Weld A Round Pipe In Sqaure Tubeing  :biggrin:
> *


Why would you want to? I guess you can just slide the round tube into the square and rosette weld it.


----------



## 1968 Riviera

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 13 2010, 10:08 PM~16285019
> *And vise versa...But don't tell anyone :biggrin:
> *


I Won't :biggrin:


----------



## 1968 Riviera

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jan 13 2010, 10:10 PM~16285049
> *Why would you want to? I guess you can just slide the round tube into the square and rosette weld it.
> *


Cuz I Did Some Trailing Arms Like That ^^^^ And Homeboy Said You Can't Do It That Way It's Wrong :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## singlepumpking

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 13 2010, 09:32 PM~16284468
> *
> Come on now I quoted you in my sig, that shit had me laughing my ass off for the better part of today. :biggrin:
> *



""SEE THIS BREAKER BAR I WILL BEAT THE LIVEING FUCK OUT OF YOUR ASS WITH IT UNTILL I KNOCK OUT ALL YOUR FUCKING TEETH BREAK YOUR JAW AND LEAVE A FUCKING DENT IN YOUR SKULL AND TRUST ME THIS IS NO FUCKING JOKE I WILL DO IT IN BROAD DAY LIGHT AT THE SHOW OR WHEREEVER i CATCH YOUR ASS" - 1968 Riviera"

I Really cant see this fool doin fuck all except crack his own head open when 1 of his cars fails on the freeway killing a family at the same time!


----------



## 1968 Riviera

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Jan 13 2010, 10:34 PM~16285458
> *""SEE THIS BREAKER BAR I WILL BEAT THE LIVEING FUCK OUT OF YOUR ASS WITH IT UNTILL I KNOCK OUT ALL YOUR FUCKING TEETH BREAK YOUR JAW AND LEAVE A FUCKING DENT IN YOUR SKULL AND TRUST ME THIS IS NO FUCKING JOKE I WILL DO IT IN BROAD DAY LIGHT AT THE SHOW OR WHEREEVER i CATCH YOUR ASS" - 1968 Riviera"
> 
> I Really cant see this fool doin fuck all except crack his own head open when 1 of his cars fails on the freeway killing a family at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ha Bitch You Gave Yourself Away Dumbass !!!!!! LMFAO !!!!!!!


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Jan 13 2010, 11:34 PM~16285458
> *""SEE THIS BREAKER BAR I WILL BEAT THE LIVEING FUCK OUT OF YOUR ASS WITH IT UNTILL I KNOCK OUT ALL YOUR FUCKING TEETH BREAK YOUR JAW AND LEAVE A FUCKING DENT IN YOUR SKULL AND TRUST ME THIS IS NO FUCKING JOKE I WILL DO IT IN BROAD DAY LIGHT AT THE SHOW OR WHEREEVER i CATCH YOUR ASS" - 1968 Riviera"
> 
> I Really cant see this fool doin fuck all except crack his own head open when 1 of his cars fails on the freeway killing a family at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats an old ass fuckin computer in the back.


----------



## 1968 Riviera

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 14 2010, 12:16 AM~16286530
> *thats an old ass fuckin computer in the back.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: Don't Make Fun Of My Baby

Naw I Got A LapTop I Never Use That I Tryed Giveing It Away But Nobody Wants It :cheesy:


----------



## GRITS_N_GRAVY

> _Originally posted by 1968 Riviera_@Jan 14 2010, 12:24 AM~16286568
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Don't Make Fun Of My Baby
> 
> Naw I Got A LapTop I Never Use That I Tryed Giveing It Away But Nobody Wants It  :cheesy:
> *


EVER THOUGHT ABOUT THROWING THAT PIECE OF SHIT IN THE TRASH?


----------



## Skim

> THIS GUYS WELDING SCARES ME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe he should stick to designing womens shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> baha ***** snuck into your photobucket and caught u slippin


----------



## REV. chuck

i see alot of shit talking on welds in here


some are obvious cobbled together shit while some are just not pretty 


it makes me wonder how many cars out there are being built with pretty ass dime rolls and no penetration because thats what everyone focus's on 



220 75 amp stick on some old ass metal and my welds look like fuck but they penetrate and thats what counts nothing a grinder cant fix. 

ive been welding 15 years with the same 40 year old stick welder and i was taught by my father who built barges in a ship yard when he was younger


----------



## 1968 Riviera

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 14 2010, 12:46 AM~16286661
> *i see alot of shit talking on welds in here
> some are obvious  cobbled together shit      while some are just not pretty
> it makes me wonder how many cars out there are being built with pretty ass dime rolls and no penetration because thats what everyone focus's on
> 220 75 amp stick on some old ass metal and my welds look like fuck  but they penetrate and thats what counts  nothing a grinder cant fix.
> 
> ive been welding 15 years with the same 40 year old stick welder and i was taught by my father who built barges in a ship yard when he was younger
> *


You Do Have A Point Man And Thats What People Don't Get A Slppy Weld Can Be A Good Weld And What Apear To A Amiture As A Clean Weld Will Break Right Off


----------



## REV. chuck

stick welded 3 different gauges of steel 50 yr old 3/16 inch or close 1 inch solid spacers for camber reasons and 28 year old 16 gauge 

talk shit


----------



## REV. chuck

done with a 100 dollar harbor freight special mig welder












see that green hammer i changed my mind and had to remove that panel i ground the fuck out them welds and beat that panel off with that green hammer and wore myself out doing it  


and them welds look like fucking ass


----------



## 1968 Riviera

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 14 2010, 12:54 AM~16286689
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stick welded  3 different gauges of steel    50 yr old 3/16 inch or close  1 inch solid spacers for camber reasons  and 28 year old 16 gauge
> 
> talk shit
> *


I Can't Really See Any Of The Welds Up Close :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

more ugly welds id put up against some the prettiest welds in here












i dont make pretty welds unless the materials new or clean as fuck so i guess my shit belongs in here


----------



## REV. chuck

more ugly welds i know will hold just as good as the pretty ones










have i made my point yet?

ive got pics somewhere of new metal on new metal to show i can weld dime rolls with a stick too but cant seem to find them and dont feel like digging through all 175 pages of my photo bucket for them


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by 1968 Riviera_@Jan 14 2010, 01:59 AM~16286709
> *I Can't Really See Any Of The Welds Up Close  :biggrin:
> *


they werent pretty but they penetrated and like i said thats all that matters  


15 years and ive never had a weld break


----------



## REV. chuck

so thumbsup to the ugly welders who care more about function then form 











ill go back to offtopic now :cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 14 2010, 02:13 AM~16286747
> *more ugly welds  i know will hold just as good as the pretty ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this floorpan was also built with primitive tools at best off site from the car and fit perfect the first time :biggrin:


----------



## KingsWood

:wow:


----------



## AndrewH

chuck you are like my evil twin brother.

I even took welding courses from an old school welder whop only glanced at the welds appearence to judge there quality, I ask him, how am I suppossed to know if its a good weld or not? he said "its suppossed to look like this" i told him that doesnt tell me anything.

Now we have all these people going for this stack of dimes looks and ending up with a stack of Tinker toy wheels, both in looks and strength


----------



## chongo1

ive never seen a pretty weld that did not penetrate, the sides of the weld would be cold roll and thats not pretty


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 13 2010, 10:58 PM~16284895
> *It's one of those jobs where I had to just keep going to see what it was going to end up looking like. It's kind of one of those a face only a mother could love deals. :cheesy:
> *


some people get used to seeing the same old crap every day, that they think its how things should be done, reguardless of the facts. rear end doesnt look odd to me.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 1968 Riviera+Jan 14 2010, 12:00 AM~16284934-->
> 
> 
> 
> Naw I Knew Why You Did It But If You Wanna Get Into Geomitry A Slingshot Is Best Even On A B or G Body But It's More Work
> 
> A 4 Link When It Raises Up Has A Point Where The Uppers Lock And Put Strain On The Mounts
> 
> I Don't Know How To Eplain It But I Know It In My Head  :biggrin:
> 
> You Do Good Work Though  :biggrin: And You Can Fab Some Shit Too
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know how a wish bone works. I've built a couple. Again cost is the limiting factor. I'm not building a wishbone for less then $750 and thats out of the budget.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by REV. [email protected] 14 2010, 03:02 AM~16286714
> *more ugly welds  id put up against some the prettiest welds in here
> i dont make pretty welds unless the materials new or clean as fuck  so i guess my shit belongs in here
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If your welding to old rusty metal without grinding or blasting that shit off you are contaminating the weld and weakening it. Bottom line is it's not as strong as it could be.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-AndrewH_@Jan 14 2010, 12:09 PM~16288874
> *some people get used to seeing the same old crap every day, that they think its how things should be done, reguardless of the facts. rear end doesnt look odd to me.
> *


It's funny because when I got done with it my boy was over and I even said to him I knew there would be some shit talking about this rearend. Your right about the "sheep" being afraid to stray from the heard though.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Cost is always a factor. If it wasn't for cost I would be driving a new octoturbo Ferrari.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jan 13 2010, 04:23 PM~16279982
> *someone has more money then brains.
> *



its a new guy who never owned a juiced car before and they seen him from a mile away...


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 14 2010, 01:17 PM~16289971
> *its a new guy who never owned a juiced car before and they seen him from a mile away...
> *


true.


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

It's true, ugly welds might hold as well as nice beads. However, why not just try to make nice beads? My welds are not the best, but I keep trying to make them better.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 14 2010, 01:15 AM~16286752
> *they werent pretty  but they penetrated    and like i said thats all that matters
> 15 years and ive never had a weld break
> *


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 14 2010, 03:15 AM~16286752
> *they werent pretty  but they penetrated    and like i said thats all that matters
> 15 years and ive never had a weld break
> *


Fat ugly chicks put out also, but your not going to see me with one on my arm. :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin

:roflmao: :roflmao: Now thats just funny!


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 15 2010, 02:55 PM~16302486
> *Fat ugly chicks put out also, but your not going to see me with one on my arm.  :cheesy:
> *


Same here, but you might see me sneaking into a motel with one. :happysad:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jan 15 2010, 10:32 PM~16305318
> *Same here, but you might see me sneaking into a motel with one.  :happysad:
> *


Just don't post pics and try to make us believe how great it was. :ugh:


----------



## 1968 Riviera

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 15 2010, 09:01 PM~16305583
> *Just don't post pics and try to make us believe how great it was. :ugh:
> *


LOL You Are A Funny Guy :cheesy: :0


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 15 2010, 09:01 PM~16305583
> *Just don't post pics and try to make us believe how great it was. :ugh:
> *


Never said it was great. It was available. :0


----------



## 1968 Riviera

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 14 2010, 11:24 AM~16289485
> *I know how a wish bone works. I've built a couple. Again cost is the limiting factor. I'm not building a wishbone for less then $750 and thats out of the budget.
> If your welding to old rusty metal without grinding or blasting that shit off you are contaminating the weld and weakening it. Bottom line is it's not as strong as it could be.
> It's funny because when I got done with it my boy was over and I even said to him I knew there would be some shit talking about this rearend. Your right about the "sheep" being afraid to stray from the heard though.
> *


No I'm Sure You Know Homie Just Was Talking A Liitle Ghetto Rocket Scince With Ya :cheesy: :cheesy:  

You Chould Have Just Wrapped Over The Stock Ears Too On A Budjet


----------



## lowdeville

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 27 2009, 04:20 PM~16102825
> *LOOK FANTASY CUSTOMS WAS HERE!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 15 2010, 10:01 PM~16305583
> *Just don't post pics and try to make us believe how great it was. :ugh:
> *


try it sometime it might be the best thing that ever happened to you :biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY1

LMFAO.


----------



## little chris

:cheesy:


----------



## singlepumpking

FANTASY CUSTOMS
1968 RIVIERA
DE LA ROSA CUSTOMS
$Lavish Lows$
Lil Migletto

and more screen names this peice of shit scammer hack fuck LIAR has...


----------



## Mark

okay single pump. did you have work done by him and get burnt? there's no way you didn't and have this much anger geared at him. :uh:


----------



## singlepumpking

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jan 16 2010, 08:08 PM~16312625
> *okay single pump. did you have work done by him and get burnt? there's no way you didn't and have this much anger geared at him.  :uh:
> *


nah he is scamming people and keeps changing shop names, user names etc etc. this guys brutal.

most people dont even remember how many times this guy lied and kept changing names. what does that tell you? hes a dirt bag.

i am trying to stop people from getting scammed and stop somebody from getting KILLED on the street from unsafe vehicles this guys pumping out.


he also comes on here and under cuts shops trying 2 steal business. this makes me sick. jobs should be going to guys who take pride in their work!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by singlepumpking_@Jan 16 2010, 09:12 PM~16312658
> *nah he is scamming people and keeps changing shop names, user names etc etc. this guys brutal.
> 
> most people dont even remember how many times this guy lied and kept changing names. what does that tell you? hes a dirt bag.
> 
> i am trying to stop people from getting scammed and stop somebody from getting KILLED on the street from unsafe vehicles this guys pumping out.
> he also comes on here and under cuts shops trying 2 steal business. this makes me sick. jobs should be going to guys who take pride in their work!
> *


----------



## praisethelowered59

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 14 2010, 01:15 AM~16286752
> *they werent pretty  but they penetrated    and like i said thats all that matters
> 15 years and ive never had a weld break
> *


i couldnt see your bird shit past all that rust and lack of prep work


----------



## CE 707

whats up with these strokes


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 18 2010, 12:06 AM~16323312
> *whats up with these strokes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good lord, those optimas look good. :wow:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 18 2010, 01:06 AM~16323312
> *whats up with these strokes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks like someon got some 10s and turned them into 16s lol


----------



## Silentdawg

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Jan 18 2010, 09:06 AM~16323312
> *whats up with these strokes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :happysad:


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 18 2010, 10:45 AM~16324130
> *looks like someon got some 10s and turned them into 16s lol
> *


think they are only used as spacers while u redo the setup. this way u can still push the car around and its not layin frame...


----------



## Big Roach Hydros

:barf: :roflmao:


----------



## Duez




----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Jan 6 2010, 01:50 PM~16203015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If you cant weld good, weld a lot!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 18 2010, 09:18 PM~16331408
> *If you cant weld good, weld a lot!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jsozae

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Jan 18 2010, 06:35 AM~16324199
> *think they are only used as spacers while u redo the setup. this way u can still push the car around and its not layin frame...
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## hydryan

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU+Jan 15 2010, 05:55 PM~16302486-->
> 
> 
> 
> Fat ugly chicks put out also, but your not going to see me with one on my arm.  :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 15 2010, 11:32 PM~16305318
> *Same here, but you might see me sneaking into a motel with one.  :happysad:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 16 2010, 12:01 AM~16305583
> *Just don't post pics and try to make us believe how great it was. :ugh:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chairmnofthboard_@Jan 16 2010, 12:21 AM~16305744
> *Never said it was great. It was available.  :0
> *


----------



## Ese Caqui

> _Originally posted by Lord Duez_@Jan 18 2010, 06:23 PM~16330618
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey fool are you guys in the same building as gotcha covered?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 18 2010, 07:18 PM~16331408
> *If you cant weld good, weld a lot!
> *


youre funny!


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Jan 18 2010, 04:35 AM~16324199
> *think they are only used as spacers while u redo the setup. this way u can still push the car around and its not layin frame...
> *


with that much coil i do't think it will lay frame.


----------



## JUARITOS

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jan 15 2010, 09:32 PM~16305318
> *Same here, but you might see me sneaking into a motel with one.  :happysad:
> *


AT 3 OR 4 AM


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Ese Caqui_@Jan 18 2010, 11:03 PM~16335136
> *Hey fool are you guys in the same building as gotcha covered?
> *


Yes sir.


----------



## Lolohopper

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jan 19 2010, 01:14 PM~16336715
> *with that much coil i do't think it will lay frame.
> *


Layed out with the same springs.










The spacers make it easyer to drive the car from the garage to my shop around the corner without the pumps in the trunk


----------



## 1968 Riviera

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jan 16 2010, 08:08 PM~16312625
> *okay single pump. did you have work done by him and get burnt? there's no way you didn't and have this much anger geared at him.  :uh:
> *


Thank You Mark

Because The Fucker Has No Job Or Life

He Called My Girls Phone 15 Times A Day Until I Picked Up The Phone The Other Day

Now He's Posting Up Pictures Of Ichiban Hydraulics Work Claiming It's Mine :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: 

This Dude Is A Hater Flat And Plain My Name Is Miguel James De La Rosa Or Michael Mike Or Mikey :biggrin: But I Had Made It Clear Since I First Got On Lay It Low Who I Was 

This Dude Is Clearly My Stocker And A Hater

He Needs To Get A Life Pretending He's A Lowrider Fine Where's His Car It Doesn't Even Have To Be Done Or Started On But Where Is It 




Thank You I Rest My Case


----------



## AndrewH

sorry whoever owns this,but taking the body off the frame warrants a better reinforcement job than this.


----------



## Ked O.P.

> _Originally posted by khunkibutfunki_@Jan 19 2010, 08:51 PM~16344774
> *http://doityourselfaz.com/DVD.html
> *


 :wow: Please produce a DVD of " what not to do"... :biggrin: If anybody could do it (properly) then this topic wouldn't exist...  :no:


----------



## danp68

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 19 2010, 11:19 PM~16345148
> *sorry whoever owns this,but taking the body off the frame warrants a better reinforcement job than this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not to mention the motor mount holes look like someone just shot the frame with a shotgun-could they not make up there mind on the motor they were using and drill the standard 3-4 holes on each side? or did they want it versatile so any motor ever made would fit? because with a frame wrap like that it will last forever :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Jan 19 2010, 11:29 PM~16348022
> *not to mention the motor mount holes look like someone just shot the frame with a shotgun-could they not make up there mind on the motor they were using and drill the standard 3-4 holes on each side? or did they want it versatile so any motor ever made would fit? because with a frame wrap like that it will last forever  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


not talking shit on what your saying but the holes are actually stock from the factory, they did'nt reinforce the top of the belly..... In general yes they should have done more since the body is off the frame.


----------



## danp68

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jan 20 2010, 02:45 AM~16348170
> *not talking shit on what your saying but the holes are actually stock from the factory, they did'nt reinforce the top of the belly..... In general yes they should have done more since the body is off the frame.
> *


we got 2 caddy frames at the garage-neither have half that many holes :no:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Jan 19 2010, 11:48 PM~16348194
> *we got 2 caddy frames at the garage-neither have half that many holes :no:
> *


true but thats a g body frame :biggrin:


----------



## danp68

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jan 20 2010, 02:51 AM~16348226
> *true but thats a g body frame :biggrin:
> *


looks like a d body to me-but ive owned 5 gbodies,still not that many holes at all-no need no matter what gm motor you throw in it :yessad:

center section and length looks same but it is missing 2 body mounts up front like a caddy should have-just noticed :dunno:


----------



## alex75

> THIS GUYS WELDING SCARES ME
> 
> maybe he should stick to designing womens shoes
> 
> [img]http://i49.tinypic.com/j67ec5.jpg
> 
> baha ***** snuck into your photobucket and caught u slippin
> 
> 
> 
> ahahhaaaaaaaaaa
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by Tuna_Sammich_@Jan 18 2010, 08:18 PM~16331408
> *If you cant weld good, weld a lot!
> *


hahaha! thats the saying of the year!! tunna sammich for president!! :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 19 2010, 08:19 PM~16345148
> *sorry whoever owns this,but taking the body off the frame warrants a better reinforcement job than this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


why didnt they do more on the frame since it was a body off.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 20 2010, 10:40 PM~16357901
> *why didnt they do more on the frame since it was a body off.
> *


Lets face it there are a lot of half ass motherfuckers out there.


----------



## danp68

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 20 2010, 11:48 PM~16358012
> *Lets face it there are a lot of half ass motherfuckers out there.
> *


:yes: everyone is in a hurry to get "dem thangs" on there ride,but then they are asshurt later when it snaps-if you have the means and tools to take a frame off and plate it then do it right-nothing good comes from rush work ever :yessad:

i can understand if its your first setup on a half crap car and you just wanna throw em on and dont care if shit breaks,but to take a frame off and put a few slabs of steel and a paint job and call it a day is retarted


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Jan 20 2010, 04:53 PM~16353150
> *hahaha! thats the saying of the year!!  tunna sammich for president!! :biggrin:
> *


lol idk this one is pretty good


Rare doesnt = quality!!! dinosaur shit is rare! but its still shit!!!


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Jan 20 2010, 08:40 PM~16357901
> *why didnt they do more on the frame since it was a body off.
> *


Looks like the whole frame is wrapped except the top of the crossmember. Only part that looks bad is the middle and they were probably betting on it not showing with the body on.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Jan 20 2010, 12:48 AM~16348194
> *we got 2 caddy frames at the garage-neither have half that many holes :no:
> *


Must be older frames you have, That frame is from a caprice or a B-body cuase it doesn't have the rear brace between the frame rails


----------



## djtwigsta

B Body wagons have the rear brace...


----------



## danp68

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 21 2010, 05:14 AM~16361065
> *Must be older frames you have, That frame is from a caprice or a B-body cuase it doesn't have the rear brace between the frame rails
> *


that makes sense lol-i never messed with a b body frame-didnt notice the back brace gone-i knew it wasnt gbody but the front looked a bit different than d body-looks like it curves different and is missing the 2 extra body mounts 

and they are older-ones a 90 frame and ones an 83


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by 1968 Riviera_@Jan 19 2010, 12:15 PM~16339355
> *Thank You Mark
> 
> 
> This Dude Is Clearly My Stocker And A Hater
> 
> 
> *


so he stocks the Hi Low stuff you carry?You have that many sales that you can pay someone to do that?


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 14 2010, 03:02 AM~16286714
> *more ugly welds  id put up against some the prettiest welds in here
> 
> i dont make pretty welds unless the materials new or clean as fuck  so i guess my shit belongs in here
> *


a pretty weld is just a flap wheel away... after you beat the shit out of it to test its hold! 

and i understand on the welder deal.... i'm using a $80 fleabay Schumacher flux core buzz box drilled/tapped to use Lincoln tips, and run Innershield .035 ...

prepping the metal is 80% of the work.... 10% weld, 10% grind/flapwheel.... it just sucks when youre dealing with 10% duty cycle and you run the shit outta the poor welder..... :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Jan 21 2010, 08:02 PM~16367866
> *a pretty weld is just a flap wheel away... after you beat the shit out of it to test its hold!
> 
> and i understand on the welder deal.... i'm using a $80 fleabay Schumacher flux core buzz box drilled/tapped to use Lincoln tips, and run Innershield .035 ...
> 
> prepping the metal is 80% of the work.... 10% weld, 10% grind/flapwheel.... it just sucks when youre dealing with 10% duty cycle and you run the shit outta the poor welder..... :biggrin:
> *


You may want to rethink those numbers. The best prepped metal and the best welder on the market are useless in unskilled hands.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

not to be a dick of the owner of this car if he sees it..but i couldnt help but notice the bottom of the cylinders for the rear of the car...


figured this was definately a candidate for this topic


----------



## danp68

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 22 2010, 05:33 AM~16373581
> *not to be a dick of the owner of this car if he sees it..but i couldnt help but notice the bottom of the cylinders for the rear of the car...
> figured this was definately a candidate for this topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats one way to do a cheap heim joint that will never unscrew lol :cheesy:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 22 2010, 05:33 AM~16373581
> *not to be a dick of the owner of this car if he sees it..but i couldnt help but notice the bottom of the cylinders for the rear of the car...
> figured this was definately a candidate for this topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


pipes are pretty good on this one.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 22 2010, 02:33 AM~16373581
> *not to be a dick of the owner of this car if he sees it..but i couldnt help but notice the bottom of the cylinders for the rear of the car...
> figured this was definately a candidate for this topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Why are you guys knocking his powerballs?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Jan 22 2010, 12:08 PM~16375618
> *Why are you guys knocking his powerballs?
> *


they are powernuts. Not powerballs. Lol


----------



## AndrewH

must be in florida. they still do it like that down there


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 22 2010, 01:24 PM~16376323
> *they are powernuts. Not powerballs. Lol
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SKEETER

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 22 2010, 04:11 PM~16376748
> *must be in florida. they still do it like that down there
> *


 :uh:


----------



## hoppin92

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 22 2010, 04:11 PM~16376748
> *must be in florida. they still do it like that down there
> *


speak for your self homie we dont do that here in central florida,you all must be guilty of that shit where your from ................................ :angry:


----------



## San Diego 619

this topic is making me sick i wonder how these people drive their cars still jesus.....


----------



## San Diego 619

dubfrnic do u see this shit........... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 80GRAND

THIS SHIT IS CRAZY PEOPLE DRIVING THESE CARS AND THEYDONT HAVE A CLUE HOW UNSAFE SOME OF THIS SHIT IS


----------



## jsozae

Just being Real. None of this Hydraulic shit is safe if you drive it. 
Just becarefull and have your Lawyer on speed dial. I do. :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 19 2010, 08:19 PM~16345148
> *sorry whoever owns this,but taking the body off the frame warrants a better reinforcement job than this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :twak:  :buttkick:


----------



## KERRBSS

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Jan 23 2010, 11:28 AM~16385540
> *Just being Real. None of this Hydraulic shit is safe if you drive it.
> Just becarefull and have your Lawyer on speed dial. I do. :biggrin:
> *


for the vehicles in this topic its not safe, but when done right....its as safe as any other vehicle on the road....


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jan 20 2010, 11:43 PM~16359439
> *lol idk this one is pretty good
> Rare doesnt = quality!!! dinosaur shit is rare! but its still shit!!!
> *


hardluck88 for president!! :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 22 2010, 02:33 AM~16373581
> *not to be a dick of the owner of this car if he sees it..but i couldnt help but notice the bottom of the cylinders for the rear of the car...
> figured this was definately a candidate for this topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


seen more than a few cars done like this.......(powernuts not powerballs).... :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jan 23 2010, 07:14 PM~16388355
> *:twak:    :buttkick:
> *



Now that I look at it, that blue frame IS wrapped,but why does it have the random extra plates down the middle?


----------



## elmontecarlodeloco

:biggrin: gotta love this topic thanks to pics like this i know what not to do to my monte its a t-top and i dnt want to trash it its been in the family to long


----------



## Unity_Jon

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 24 2010, 07:34 PM~16397835
> *Now that I look at it, that blue frame IS wrapped,but why does it have the random extra plates down the middle?
> *



thats the way 'engineers' reinforce truck frames so they can carry more load wthout buckling the frame, you need to cut your plates exact and weld them so the weld is the correct distance from the curved edge of the original, its highly effective but awkward to get 100% and a little ugly, still on a car these will be covered by the body.

When (truck) frames bend they start int he center of the rail not at the folded edge and its only the center that really needs reinforcing, the folded edges are very resistant to flex.


----------



## AndrewH

so a coach builder bought a wrapped frame and did this or what


----------



## Unity_Jon

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 25 2010, 07:25 AM~16402705
> *so a coach builder bought a wrapped frame and did this or what
> *



doubt it, but i did post about this way of doing it many many years ago, and of course because it 'didn't fit with the old way used in the US' i got blasted for it LOL

I've a friend who works for a company called NCS - NCS trucks and trailors )who do this day in and day out and when i was talking to him about reinforcing my frame by wrapping it he reckoned it wasnt worth it, way too much work (and weight added) for the end result which could be achieved by doing it this way instead. 
I went ahead with the old 'throw loads of steel at it - it'll be fine' thinking, he still ribs me about it to this day.


----------



## caddy4yaass

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 24 2010, 10:34 PM~16397835
> *Now that I look at it, that blue frame IS wrapped,but why does it have the random extra plates down the middle?
> *


dont know must be the way they do it in northern arkansas their a lil behind


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM




----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by caddy4yaass_@Jan 25 2010, 08:18 AM~16402974
> *dont know must be the way they do it in northern arkansas their a lil behind
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by caddy4yaass_@Jan 25 2010, 09:18 AM~16402974
> *dont know must be the way they do it in northern arkansas their a lil behind
> *



since we've discovered the internet, we've done pretty good at keepin up.

Dont make me bring out the florida pics..


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Jan 25 2010, 08:35 AM~16402756
> *doubt it, but i did post about this way of doing it many many years ago, and of course because it 'didn't fit with the old way used in the US' i got blasted for it LOL
> 
> I've a friend who works for a company called NCS -  NCS trucks and trailors )who do this day in and day out and when i was talking to him about reinforcing my frame by wrapping it he reckoned it wasnt worth it, way too much work (and weight added) for the end result which could be achieved by doing it this way instead.
> I went ahead with the old 'throw loads of steel at it - it'll be fine' thinking, he still ribs me about it to this day.
> *


I agree,the normal commonly accepted frame wraps ar a big waste of material, way too much added weight, (people are gonna crap when they see my next frame), but the way that blue frame is done, is just not cool for hydros

it will keep deflection down, but stress doesnt come that way with juice, why give the frame a nice solid edge to stress against. I'd rather have delfection spread normally over the length of the frame, instead of limiting it down to one weak point. on each end . pockets and humps need the plating


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 25 2010, 10:01 AM~16403652
> *since we've discovered the internet, we've done pretty good at keepin up.
> 
> Dont make me bring out the florida pics..
> *


Bring it :cheesy:


----------



## caddy4yaass

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 25 2010, 01:01 PM~16403652
> *Dont make me bring out the florida pics..
> *


well heres some northern arkansas pics 

















even our with our " power nuts " we are more advanced than northern arkansas


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by caddy4yaass_@Jan 25 2010, 11:00 AM~16404192
> *well heres some northern arkansas pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even our with our " power nuts " we are more advanced than northern arkansas
> *


 :uh: teeth are way overrated :yes:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by caddy4yaass_@Jan 25 2010, 11:00 AM~16404192
> *well heres some northern arkansas pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even our with our " power nuts " we are more advanced than northern arkansas
> *


 :0


----------



## 81cutty

:0


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 25 2010, 07:24 PM~16409490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


i a;ways trip bout this pic!


----------



## Unity_Jon

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 25 2010, 10:10 AM~16403717
> *I agree,the normal commonly accepted frame wraps ar a big waste of material, way too much added weight, (people are gonna crap when they see my next frame), but the way that blue frame is done, is just not cool for hydros
> 
> it will keep deflection down, but stress doesnt come that way with juice, why give the frame a nice solid edge to stress against. I'd rather have delfection spread normally over the length of the frame, instead of limiting it down to one weak point. on each end . pockets and humps need the plating
> *



I showed my mate and he pointed out (i missed it LOL) that this is in fact a load of scrap, this picture shows that whoever it was has just stitch welded the plates on right up to the edges, if they'd been about 1/2" narrower it would have been a better job, but your right, pointless without going around the pockets etc !


----------



## DKM ATX

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 25 2010, 08:24 PM~16409490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :barf: :run:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Jan 26 2010, 06:10 AM~16414021
> *I showed my mate and he pointed out (i missed it LOL) that this is in fact a load of scrap, this picture shows that whoever it was has just stitch welded the plates on right up to the edges, if they'd been about 1/2" narrower it would have been a better job, but your right, pointless without going around the pockets etc !
> *


It looks like the pockets were done. The front section of the frame is full plated except for the top of the crossmember. You can tell the body mounts at the firewall were plated over, you can see the rough edge from the cut. you can also see the edge of the plate by the gearbox mounting holes. Just looks like they cut a bunch of corners in the midsection. Can't see the rear good enough to tell what was done there.


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 25 2010, 09:24 PM~16409490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *



reeeeeeeee poooooooost


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Funny pics!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 25 2010, 08:24 PM~16409490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


I'm telling you, alittle wax and a buffing wheel....it's an easy fix


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 27 2010, 02:55 AM~16426160
> *I'm telling you, alittle wax and a buffing wheel....it's an easy fix
> *



thats a straight back bumper car all day everyday...just the way it is lol


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by caddy4yaass_@Jan 25 2010, 12:00 PM~16404192
> *well heres some northern arkansas pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> even our with our " power nuts " we are more advanced than northern arkansas
> *


now thats how u move ur home, from one campsite to the next...


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 24 2010, 05:34 PM~16397835
> *Now that I look at it, that blue frame IS wrapped,but why does it have the random extra plates down the middle?
> *


THE FRAME IS FULLY WRAPED JUST NOT MOLDED IN THE MIDDLE, OR CUT TO FIT PERFECTLY IN THE MIDDLE.


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Jan 19 2010, 09:48 PM~16348194
> *we got 2 caddy frames at the garage-neither have half that many holes :no:
> *


WHY DONT YOU TAKE A LOOK AT A G BODY FRAME THEN SMART GUY :uh: 
THAT FRAME GOES UNDER A MONTE CARLO :uh: :uh:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC PIMPN_@Feb 2 2010, 09:25 AM~16487200
> *THE FRAME IS FULLY WRAPED JUST NOT MOLDED IN THE MIDDLE, OR CUT TO FIT PERFECTLY IN THE MIDDLE.
> *



but the middle plates fit ontop of the molded plates.. does that mean theres a 1/4" gap between the stock frame and middle reinforcements?

sorry i just cant make sence of it.

looks like a well done reinforced frame that had an I beam dropped across the middle, and that was the repair...


----------



## ben d

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 19 2010, 08:19 PM~16345148
> *sorry whoever owns this,but taking the body off the frame warrants a better reinforcement job than this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Im going to throw on my flame suit on for this one.......

Lets say the guy didnt build the car as a hopper, but more of a show, light hop (say 40") and 3 wheel car, what would make the reinforcement job bad? 
I know we cant see the back to see what was done but look at the front, looks like he did almost all of it. This is wayyy better than just a "stress point" job that most people do, and get away with quite often. Yeah he stitch welded the frame but so what technically that is the more than acceptable way to do it.

My frame...I wont stitch weld it, but thats me. The guy who had it done might have NO clue on what was best or acceptable to the LIL community. But I dont see that frame breaking on light use and 40 ish inches from hopping it. Could he have gone abit further to make it a better job...yes..... but again it is not horrible by any means, unless the welds were like that pipe that looked like it was welded with dripping jizz.

Cheers


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

Is there a gap between the frame and the middle plates??


Ill let the guy who did the frame come on and answer that I just know the frame was done front to back wanted to make sure yall didnt think he took the body off just to plate the middle


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

> _Originally posted by ben d_@Feb 2 2010, 11:23 AM~16489551
> *Im going to throw on my flame suit on for this one.......
> 
> Lets say the guy didnt build the car as a hopper, but more of a show, light hop (say 40") and 3 wheel car, what would make the reinforcement job bad?
> I know we cant see the back to see what was done but look at the front, looks like he did almost all of it.  This is wayyy better than just a "stress point" job that most people do, and get away with quite often. Yeah he stitch welded the frame but so what technically that is the more than acceptable way to do it.
> 
> My frame...I wont stitch weld it, but thats me. The guy who had it done might have NO clue on what was best or acceptable to the LIL community. But I dont see that frame breaking on light use and 40 ish inches from hopping it. Could he have gone abit further to make it a better job...yes..... but again it is not horrible by any means, unless the welds were like that pipe that looked like it was welded with dripping jizz.
> 
> Cheers
> *



No need for a flame suit IMO what u said is correct. This is not a hopper, gonna be a street car doin 40ish and just so yall know this was a frame wrap done for around 1500 buck front and rear molded i guess as far as the middle goes you could say the money ran out.......


----------



## ONCE IN ALWAYS IN

First off that blue LS frame is wraped and molded front to back the tops in the middle were stich welded and that's it it is fully welded every were else except the middle topand the top of the cross member were the motor mounts go because the customer couldn't decide on what motor he was going to put in the car. Or otherwise it would have been plaited and molded too all four sides of this frame platted 316 up front 1/4 in the back all 4 sides so sorry you can't see in the pics a lot of time was spent molding the front and rear and bottom were you can see sorry people don't wana pay to have a full show frame molded everywere for the guy who said its a caddy frame wahahahahahhahahahhaha learn ur frames befor you talk shit and I think its the same guy that thinks only the middle of the frame was wraped wahahahahahha


----------



## ONCE IN ALWAYS IN

Hey I'm runnin a special on body off frame wraps were I only plate the middle stich welded. 10,000$ come and gettum


----------



## ONCE IN ALWAYS IN

I'm gonna go find some good pics of what should realy be in this topic


----------



## infamous704

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 19 2010, 08:19 PM~16345148
> *THIS IS A NICE FRAME WRAPP......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT UP LOC!!! LET ME SEE SOME OF UR FRAME WRAPS.........BUT ANYHOW....THIS IS FOR U........................


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Aug 3 2007, 09:06 AM~8463978
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


3 years later and it's still FUNNY AS HELL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## little chris

:0 :0


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by ONCE IN ALWAYS IN_@Feb 2 2010, 03:46 PM~16490936
> *First off that blue LS frame is wraped and molded front to back the tops in the middle were stich welded and that's it it is fully welded every were else except the middle topand the top of the cross member were the motor mounts go because the customer couldn't decide on what motor he was going to put in the car. Or otherwise it would have been plaited and molded too all four sides of this frame platted 316 up front 1/4 in the back all 4 sides so sorry you can't see in the pics a lot of time was spent molding the front and rear and bottom were you can see sorry people don't wana pay to have a full show frame molded everywere for the guy who said its a caddy frame wahahahahahhahahahhaha learn ur frames befor you talk shit and I think its the same guy that thinks only the middle of the frame was wraped wahahahahahha
> *


yea!! i was right it was a g body frame :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## supersporting88

Found a airbag wow

UCA frame mount


















firewall tubbed for 28s with antenna cable through tub


















custom body dropped frame


















LCA









rear has a 2 link with 2x2









there are more pics, but i'm too lazy to link them


----------



## LOWRIDER3

> _Originally posted by danp68_@Jan 19 2010, 10:29 PM~16348022
> *not to mention the motor mount holes look like someone just shot the frame with a shotgun-could they not make up there mind on the motor they were using and drill the standard 3-4 holes on each side? or did they want it versatile so any motor ever made would fit? because with a frame wrap like that it will last forever  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


This is a partial frame wrap right?


----------



## LOWRIDER3

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER3_@Feb 2 2010, 09:25 PM~16495509
> *
> *


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

> _Originally posted by LOWRIDER3_@Feb 2 2010, 08:25 PM~16495509
> *This is a partial frame wrap right?
> *


 :uh: :uh: 

NO ITS A FULL WRAP


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

:0


----------



## sixwheelinmazda

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 2 2010, 06:25 PM~16491948
> *3 years later and it's still FUNNY AS HELL :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *





it was just something we tried years ago before it went to the scrap yard...


----------



## lunatic

> _Originally posted by sixwheelinmazda_@Feb 4 2010, 02:17 PM~16513031
> *it was just something we tried years ago before it went to the scrap yard...
> *


we all have to start from somewhere :biggrin:


----------



## sixwheelinmazda

> _Originally posted by lunatic_@Feb 4 2010, 04:31 PM~16513161
> *we all have to start from somewhere :biggrin:
> *


it didnt start from there i had a so called know it all friend at the time who said he could do anything.....well thats what i got.....ill post some more of it before i let him have it ...i wish i had pics of the frame he did for it.....fukin thing was so crooked i couldnt even put the bed back on it

here ya go...


----------



## cutman

Wow! This shit is to funny! I am sorry for the people that pay to get work done and get fucked in the ass hard! Damn :wow: :roflmao:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by infamous704_@Feb 2 2010, 05:52 PM~16491583
> *WHAT UP LOC!!! LET ME SEE SOME OF UR FRAME WRAPS.........BUT ANYHOW....THIS IS FOR U........................
> *


the plates in the middle of the frame overlap the other plates from what I could tell. and the plates dont touch each other. Can anyone give me one good reason to do that. How about the V cut around the body mounts? someone did half a frame,like everyone else does it, then or ran out of metal or torch gas, got some strips from home depot and cut it with a grinder. thats all i can think of? 

Why does everyone ask for your work when you give thoughts on somthing?

I dont need to be Dale Earnhart to tell you a ford festeva wont be winning the daytona 500


----------



## slickpanther

Damn this has to suck!


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 27 2010, 11:35 PM~16746102
> *Damn this has to suck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not that bad just a busted trailing arm


----------



## infamous704

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 27 2010, 09:18 PM~16745942
> *the plates in the middle of the frame overlap the other plates from what I could tell. and the plates dont touch each other. Can anyone give me one good reason to do that. How about the V cut around the body mounts? someone did half a frame,like everyone else does it, then or ran out of metal or torch gas, got some strips from home depot and cut it with a grinder. thats all i can think of?
> 
> Why does everyone ask for your work when you give thoughts on somthing?
> 
> I dont need to be Dale Earnhart to tell you a ford festeva wont be winning the daytona 500
> *


look dawg...the frame is wrapped good and reinforced for my hopping needs...got some tricks up my sleve....aight......thats what i told my homeboy to do to this frame......so aint no need for ur opinions...  and u got confused for someone else....bro... ...


----------



## BIG DADDY COUPE

got dAMN homie thats not welding thats taking a shit on da fucken frame lol


----------



## lninjo

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Jan 6 2008, 06:35 PM~9623073
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ANYONE WANT A PAIR OF THESE ?? :0
> *


let me get a set how much for shipping :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## pacman

I GOT SOME MORE SHIT THAT BELONGS IN HERE :biggrin:


----------



## sic713

wow..
paint it bright yellow to make the shittyness of the work stand out more


----------



## sic713

wow..
paint it bright yellow to make the shittyness of the work stand out more


----------



## Level33

> _Originally posted by pacman_@Mar 2 2010, 11:17 PM~16779072
> *I GOT SOME MORE SHIT THAT BELONGS IN HERE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Holy,,,, and dude put down mirrors for a better look


----------



## wayne64ss

Man I love seeing this kind of shit. Post more pics!!


----------



## mazdawg78

> _Originally posted by pacman_@Mar 2 2010, 10:17 PM~16779072
> *I GOT SOME MORE SHIT THAT BELONGS IN HERE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats some strong ass snot he calls a weld lol


----------



## touchdowntodd

rattle can police...


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2010, 12:18 AM~16780388
> *wow..
> paint it bright yellow to make the shittyness of the work stand out more
> *


thats what i was thinking when i saw the pics first :biggrin:


----------



## bmoregoodtimer

nice welding


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by pacman_@Mar 2 2010, 11:17 PM~16779072
> *I GOT SOME MORE SHIT THAT BELONGS IN HERE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look at that brake line setup, its scary to know shit like this is on the same streets i drive my kids on!!!!!


----------



## sic713

honestly.. wtf do these people be thinkin..if you cant do it right, or semi right, dont do it at all..

in their mines i bet they think that shit look goooooodddd


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2010, 11:25 AM~16784282
> * in their mines i bet they think that shit look goooooodddd
> *


People do, and sometimes it's the shit and sometimes it's shit, but that's how you learn and become a master at your craft.


----------



## lninjo

:wow:


----------



## Big_Money

> _Originally posted by slickpanther_@Feb 27 2010, 09:35 PM~16746102
> *Damn this has to suck!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE CAR THOUGH..


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by pacman_@Mar 2 2010, 10:17 PM~16779072
> *I GOT SOME MORE SHIT THAT BELONGS IN HERE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


REVERSE WISHBONE! :0


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 3 2010, 06:26 PM~16787217
> *REVERSE WISHBONE! :0
> *


And look how messed up the pinion angle is too! :burn:


----------



## OUTHOPU

This thread never stops amazing me. It's fucking unbelieveable that somebody either paid for or is proud of this kind of shit.


----------



## little chris

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 3 2010, 07:04 PM~16787621
> *And look how messed up the pinion angle is too! :burn:
> *


i didn't notice that :cheesy:


----------



## SPOOON

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 3 2010, 10:59 PM~16788753
> *This thread never stops amazing me. It's fucking unbelieveable that somebody either paid for or is proud of this kind of shit.
> *


yeah no shit


----------



## SPOOON

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 3 2010, 03:18 AM~16780388
> *wow..
> paint it bright yellow to make the shittyness of the work stand out more
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## L-BOOGIE

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jan 22 2010, 01:33 AM~16373581
> *not to be a dick of the owner of this car if he sees it..but i couldnt help but notice the bottom of the cylinders for the rear of the car...
> figured this was definately a candidate for this topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It's just the old school way. Before powerballs that is.


----------



## charles85

HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR THIS JUST LOOOOOK!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exNSJHcKkdA


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Mar 4 2010, 10:29 PM~16800170
> *HAVE BEEN LOOKING FOR THIS JUST LOOOOOK!!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exNSJHcKkdA
> *


----------



## touchdowntodd

oh FUCK i would be so pissed


----------



## D4LWoode

Granted, it would start a lot of shit, but I think its time some of this work gets a name pinned to it. Just to prevent anyone from losing a lot of money and rides to sub par workmanship.

What do you all think?


----------



## wayne64ss

agree 100%, its really about time some of the scumbags of lowriding got put on blast.


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Mar 5 2010, 09:51 AM~16804844
> *agree 100%, its really about time some of the scumbags of lowriding got put on blast.
> *


Yeah, but the issue isn't getting their name out there, the issue is cheap a$$e$ that will still go to them because they can't afford/don't want to pay for better. :happysad:


----------



## wayne64ss

fuck em then. that's their own damn fault. LOL


----------



## stevie d

amen to that 1 ive seen somereal dangerous shit not gunna mention no names tho cos people get butt hurt to easily


----------



## -2-5-3-

I had a real pile of shit my bro in law bought sitten at my house for a minute. I was gonna take some pictures but I forgot.
He aint never had no juice and was pumped when he bought it without my knowlege.
Its a 79 Malibu nothin worked right I opened the trunk it had three regular dumps one to the nose with a 1" check valve. All dump wires were just twisted together and layn there and the the power lead for the switches was held on with an aligator clamp. Look like the was a fired backseat was seared. Only the front 3' of wire was switch cable the rest was a series of wire taped together. :wow: 
Only 7 batteries in a rack for 8 and only 4 worked. Oh yes some of the cables were ordinary ground starter style cable.
Fuckers were so lazy to change the carpet color the layed some ordinary flat black carpet over the stock. Interior plastic all painted black I could tell by overspray on all glass.
Hey my bro was happy he got a ride on juice only 2 g's.  
I tried to make sense of their bs but that didnt last 2 seconds. Replumbed and rewired everything. Got the batteries right and could even close the fuckn trunk. 
Hit a lick on the back switch cylinder flew apart the collar came unscrewed. I found the donut were in the middle of the back springs and the fluid cam out was trans fluid. I got it all back together a topped it with some ND 30w.
Licked the front switch twice and I heard ping and the right was locked hella high. Look under and the fuckn ball joint broke.
The soket not only popped out the cup but the housing with the grease fitting was no longer attached. It was replace from stock but by looking at the other side they didnt use and unbrakable like I did.
Well I fixed it a refused to fuck hit another switch on that bitch told him to come get his pile of shit.



















Someone had some pride in this damn thing it had a car show sticker in the windsheild so they thought it was worthy. :wow:


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 5 2010, 02:07 AM~16802942
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


So I wonder how that happen did the drive wheel cause it to turn?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Mar 5 2010, 09:38 PM~16809036
> *So I wonder how that happen did the drive wheel cause it to turn?
> *


I'd say stupidity was the cause of that.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode+Mar 5 2010, 11:11 AM~16804482-->
> 
> 
> 
> Granted, it would start a lot of shit, but I think its time some of this work gets a name pinned to it.  Just to prevent anyone from losing a lot of money and rides to sub par workmanship.
> 
> What do you all think?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is needed. We are not likely to convince the hacks that they are indeed hacks but at least the guy looking to get work done may avoid getting pimped.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-stevie d_@Mar 5 2010, 08:51 PM~16808733
> *amen to that 1 ive seen somereal dangerous shit not gunna mention no names tho cos people get butt hurt to easily
> *


I don't give a shit if somebodys feelings get hurt. I'm more worried about an innocent driver getting hurt/killed because of these hacks. Most people that pay to get work done have little to no idea whats right or wrong. They just assume they are paying so it will be right.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Mar 5 2010, 10:32 PM~16809001
> *I had a real pile of shit my bro in law bought sitten at my house for a minute. I was gonna take some pictures but I forgot.
> He aint never had no juice and was pumped when he bought it without my knowlege.
> Its a 79 Malibu nothin worked right I opened the trunk it had three regular dumps one to the nose with a 1" check valve. All dump wires were just twisted together and layn there and the the power lead for the switches was held on with an aligator clamp. Look like the was a fired backseat was seared. Only the front 3' of wire was switch cable the rest was a series of wire taped together. :wow:
> Only 7 batteries in a rack for 8 and only 4 worked. Oh yes some of the cables were ordinary ground starter style cable.
> Fuckers were so lazy to change the carpet color the layed some ordinary flat black carpet over the stock. Interior plastic all painted black I could tell by overspray on all glass.
> Hey my bro was happy he got a ride on juice only 2 g's.
> I tried to make sense of their bs but that didnt last 2 seconds. Replumbed and rewired everything. Got the batteries right and could even close the fuckn trunk.
> Hit a lick on the back switch cylinder flew apart the collar came unscrewed. I found the donut were in the middle of the back springs and the fluid cam out was trans fluid. I got it all back together a topped it with some ND 30w.
> Licked the front switch twice and I heard ping and the right was locked hella high. Look under and the fuckn ball joint broke.
> The soket not only popped out the cup but the housing with the grease fitting was no longer attached. It was replace from stock but by looking at the other side they didnt use and unbrakable like I did.
> Well I fixed it a refused to fuck hit another switch on that bitch told him to come get his pile of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone had some pride in this damn thing it had a car show sticker in the windsheild so they thought it was worthy. :wow:
> *


kind of looked like the ball joint was bolted to the bottom :twak:


----------



## THA_R_O_C88

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 5 2010, 08:44 PM~16809547
> *kind of looked like the ball joint was bolted to the bottom :twak:
> *


NAW...THAT STAMPED PIECE OF THIN METAL IS ON THE BOTTOM TO HOLD THE RUBBER BOOT


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Mar 5 2010, 09:38 PM~16809036
> *So I wonder how that happen did the drive wheel cause it to turn?
> *


either that since its a 1 legger, or one side was dumped slightly more than the other causing the weight to shift one way.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Mar 5 2010, 07:32 PM~16809001
> *I had a real pile of shit my bro in law bought sitten at my house for a minute. I was gonna take some pictures but I forgot.
> He aint never had no juice and was pumped when he bought it without my knowlege.
> Its a 79 Malibu nothin worked right I opened the trunk it had three regular dumps one to the nose with a 1" check valve. All dump wires were just twisted together and layn there and the the power lead for the switches was held on with an aligator clamp. Look like the was a fired backseat was seared. Only the front 3' of wire was switch cable the rest was a series of wire taped together. :wow:
> Only 7 batteries in a rack for 8 and only 4 worked. Oh yes some of the cables were ordinary ground starter style cable.
> Fuckers were so lazy to change the carpet color the layed some ordinary flat black carpet over the stock. Interior plastic all painted black I could tell by overspray on all glass.
> Hey my bro was happy he got a ride on juice only 2 g's.
> I tried to make sense of their bs but that didnt last 2 seconds. Replumbed and rewired everything. Got the batteries right and could even close the fuckn trunk.
> Hit a lick on the back switch cylinder flew apart the collar came unscrewed. I found the donut were in the middle of the back springs and the fluid cam out was trans fluid. I got it all back together a topped it with some ND 30w.
> Licked the front switch twice and I heard ping and the right was locked hella high. Look under and the fuckn ball joint broke.
> The soket not only popped out the cup but the housing with the grease fitting was no longer attached. It was replace from stock but by looking at the other side they didnt use and unbrakable like I did.
> Well I fixed it a refused to fuck hit another switch on that bitch told him to come get his pile of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone had some pride in this damn thing it had a car show sticker in the windsheild so they thought it was worthy. :wow:
> *


first i would buy new tires :cheesy: :roflmao:


----------



## KDM66

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 5 2010, 02:07 AM~16802942
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS GUY WOULD BE IN SO MUCH SHIT


----------



## D4LWoode

You know whats bad is a lot of the time people are paying out pretty big and still getting shit on.


----------



## maladora

> _Originally posted by KDM66_@Mar 6 2010, 11:53 AM~16813476
> *THIS GUY WOULD BE IN SO MUCH SHIT
> *



ohhhh damn


----------



## houcksupholstery

Years ago i had a 72 impala convert piece of shit and they had screws holding the solenids down on the floo :biggrin: rpan and the screws went through the gas tank and was leaking fuel in the trunk


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Mar 6 2010, 02:10 PM~16813556
> *You know whats bad is a lot of the time people are paying out pretty big and still getting shit on.
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 5 2010, 12:07 AM~16802942
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SHIT HAPPENS HE SHOULD OF NOT BEEN ON A RED ZONE ANYWAY THAT WAS ME AND MY BOY HE WAS DRIVING WHILE I HIT THE SWITCH WE TRIED TO STOP BUT BREAKS DIDNT CATCH TO GOOD WE OFFER TO PAY FOR ALL THE DAMAGE BUT HE WENT TO INSURANCE AND WE PAID TEN GS ANYWAY HOMEBOY GOT LICENSE SUSPENDED .... :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 6 2010, 06:37 PM~16815388
> *:biggrin:
> SHIT HAPPENS HE SHOULD OF NOT BEEN ON A RED ZONE ANYWAY THAT WAS ME AND MY BOY HE WAS DRIVING WHILE I HIT THE SWITCH WE TRIED TO STOP BUT BREAKS DIDNT CATCH TO GOOD WE OFFER TO PAY FOR ALL THE DAMAGE BUT HE WENT TO INSURANCE AND WE PAID TEN  GS ANYWAY HOMEBOY GOT LICENSE SUSPENDED .... :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


daym :biggrin:


----------



## team we be strokin

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 6 2010, 08:37 PM~16815388
> *:biggrin:
> SHIT HAPPENS HE SHOULD OF NOT BEEN ON A RED ZONE ANYWAY THAT WAS ME AND MY BOY HE WAS DRIVING WHILE I HIT THE SWITCH WE TRIED TO STOP BUT BREAKS DIDNT CATCH TO GOOD WE OFFER TO PAY FOR ALL THE DAMAGE BUT HE WENT TO INSURANCE AND WE PAID TEN  GS ANYWAY HOMEBOY GOT LICENSE SUSPENDED .... :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



Homeboy should get his license suspended doin some crazy shit like that, locked up that high n gas hoppin!!!!!!!! lucky he ain't in prison for killing somebody!!!!!! 

Real talk....... gettin up is cool, but you knoooooooooow you can't see shit up their, save that shit for the shows homie!!! brakes, steering, whatever, shit could've been waaaaaaay worse!


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 6 2010, 07:37 PM~16815388
> *:biggrin:
> SHIT HAPPENS HE SHOULD OF NOT BEEN ON A RED ZONE ANYWAY THAT WAS ME AND MY BOY HE WAS DRIVING WHILE I HIT THE SWITCH WE TRIED TO STOP BUT BREAKS DIDNT CATCH TO GOOD WE OFFER TO PAY FOR ALL THE DAMAGE BUT HE WENT TO INSURANCE AND WE PAID TEN  GS ANYWAY HOMEBOY GOT LICENSE SUSPENDED .... :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0 :0


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Mar 6 2010, 04:58 AM~16811854
> *first i would buy new tires :cheesy:  :roflmao:
> *


truth  believe he drove the pile of crap 30 miles to my house to fix it.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by team we be strokin_@Mar 6 2010, 09:22 PM~16817169
> *Homeboy should get his license suspended doin some crazy shit like that,  locked up that high n gas hoppin!!!!!!!! lucky he ain't in prison for killing somebody!!!!!!
> 
> Real talk....... gettin up is cool, but you knoooooooooow you can't see shit up their,  save that shit for the shows homie!!!  brakes, steering, whatever, shit could've been waaaaaaay worse!
> *



fuck a show im in the streets!!!!   you dont like it turn your head!!! :0


----------



## low_caprice

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 8 2010, 11:33 AM~16828570
> *fuck a show im in the streets!!!!     you dont like it turn your head!!! :0
> *


its riders like that, that fuck it up for everyone else trying to do it safe :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 8 2010, 01:33 PM~16828570
> *fuck a show im in the streets!!!!     you dont like it turn your head!!! :0
> *



Wouldn't be able to turn my head if you landed on top of my car!!!!!!! :rant: (I love acting a fool in the streets....but safety first)


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 8 2010, 04:25 PM~16829386
> *Wouldn't be able to turn my head if you landed on top of my car!!!!!!!    :rant:    (I love acting a fool in the streets....but safety first)
> *


Your car will come back down and stop though, since it's not a circus car.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 8 2010, 03:28 PM~16829408
> *Your car will come back down and stop though, since it's not a circus car.
> *


Tru dat!!!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Mar 7 2010, 06:53 PM~16822520
> *truth   believe he drove the pile of crap 30 miles to my house to fix it.
> *


WTF


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Mar 5 2010, 07:32 PM~16809001
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



* biggest fail is the location of that jackstand :biggrin:  *


----------



## SnakeShit

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 8 2010, 01:33 PM~16828570
> *fuck a show im in the streets!!!!     you dont like it turn your head!!! :0
> *


 :uh:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Three or four guys picked the regal off the impala. Goes to show how much weight was in the trunk.


----------



## 1229

:cheesy:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Mar 9 2010, 12:59 AM~16834867
> *Three or four guys picked the regal off the impala. Goes to show how much weight was in the trunk.
> *


I was going to mention that also.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Mar 8 2010, 09:59 PM~16834867
> *Three or four guys picked the regal off the impala. Goes to show how much weight was in the trunk.
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## 187_Regal

i believe that Cali motto is......

dont hate the weight.....get some......

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## 509Rider

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 5 2010, 02:07 AM~16802942
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Circus garbage wrecking real lowriders. :uh:


----------



## switches4life




----------



## Hannibal Lector

:wow:


> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 16 2010, 05:12 PM~16909589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## sic713

fkin boiler


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Mar 16 2010, 06:14 PM~16910249
> *fkin boiler
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 16 2010, 05:12 PM~16909589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## wayne64ss

WOW.


----------



## D4LWoode

lol

looks like a meat cleaver

some people should just stop, really stop


----------



## Big_Money

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 16 2010, 05:12 PM~16909589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SOMETHING I WOULD DO...


----------



## Big Bastard Loco

This topic should be named "Why you do your own work". Cause this is why I do. My backyard build that has never been inside a garage looks better than most of this stuff.

I used to read Outhopu's thread and get jealous, but now I come in here and get my confidence back up. :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 16 2010, 06:12 PM~16909589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Diamond plate FRAME SKIRT


----------



## Big Bastard Loco

Diamond plate is hella pimp in my town....buts its all over hillbilly 4x4s. :thumbsdown:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 17 2010, 06:15 PM~16920491
> *Diamond plate FRAME SKIRT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Big Bastard Loco_@Mar 17 2010, 07:48 PM~16920242
> *This topic should be named "Why you do your own work". Cause this is why I do. My backyard build that has never been inside a garage looks better than most of this stuff.
> 
> I used to read Outhopu's thread and get jealous, but now I come in here and get my confidence back up.      :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: 

It's shit work like this stuff that keeps me posting pics of the right way to do it.


----------



## illholla

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 16 2010, 07:12 PM~16909589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


soo what you guys are sayin is that this is not the way to do it?



:biggrin:


----------



## Big Bastard Loco

> *It's shit work like this stuff that keeps me posting pics of the right way to do it.
> *



Your g-body frame wrap thread is my step-by-step for when I move to a house with garage. :yes:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 17 2010, 07:15 PM~16920491
> *Diamond plate FRAME SKIRT
> *



Frame skirts are the shit!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 18 2010, 12:24 AM~16923629
> *Frame skirts are the shit!!!!!!!  :cheesy:
> *


I know your upset that you finished your frame before the trend took off. :biggrin:


----------



## Big Bastard Loco

Heres a couple different wows;



Like how much I love lowriders even though I havent lived in a house with a garage for 20 years. So my car goes through this...



















Or how about the wow that someone is soooo much a bitch they cant come do something to me, they have to target my car....








This was years ago, but hes still a bitch.


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 16 2010, 05:12 PM~16909589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow! i havent seen a frame skirt in a while


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 18 2010, 10:40 AM~16926593
> *I know your upset that you finished your frame before the trend took off.  :biggrin:
> *



Shine it up and when the sun light hits the facets it will sparkly like diamonds!! :0 :0


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by illholla_@Mar 17 2010, 10:14 PM~16921923
> *soo what you guys are sayin is that this is not the way to do it?
> :biggrin:
> *


It's accepted on Pink cars. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 18 2010, 02:40 PM~16928118
> *Shine it up and when the sun light hits the facets it will sparkly like diamonds!!  :0  :0
> *


Shit just pop rivet some polished aluminum diamond plate on.


----------



## illholla

> _Originally posted by GOOT_@Mar 18 2010, 04:12 PM~16928378
> *It's accepted on Pink cars. :biggrin:
> *


haha my wife wont let me do it to her car i asked


----------



## ______________

:barf:


----------



## OUTHOPU

The chromed A arms makes it all better though :cheesy:


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 16 2010, 06:12 PM~16909589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :happysad:


----------



## caddy4yaass

this came out of miami not my car but a freind who kinda messed up....
if it dont fit... keep on ridein fuckit 









That new new new ROOF mount telescopic cylinder

















like i said if it dont fit keep on rideing it will work out eventually 









and the best part these bad ass trailing arms









and theres some much more to this lol. ps: this is on a 85 fleetwood coupe also 
:tears: :tears: :banghead: :thumbsdown: :angel:


----------



## Big_Money

> _Originally posted by caddy4yaass_@Mar 19 2010, 05:03 AM~16934941
> *this came out of miami not my car but a freind who kinda messed up....
> if it dont fit... keep on ridein fuckit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That new new new ROOF mount telescopic cylinder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like i said if it dont fit keep on rideing it will work out eventually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the best part these bad ass trailing arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and theres some much more to this lol. ps: this is on a 85 fleetwood coupe also
> :tears:  :tears:  :banghead:  :thumbsdown:  :angel:
> *


DAMIT BOA...


----------



## CHENTEX3

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 16 2010, 05:12 PM~16909589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











:420: :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 15 2010, 03:55 PM~16302486
> *Fat ugly chicks put out also, but your not going to see me with one on my arm.  :cheesy:
> *



15 years welding never had a weld break


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87

> _Originally posted by caddy4yaass_@Mar 19 2010, 05:03 AM~16934941
> *this came out of miami not my car but a freind who kinda messed up....
> if it dont fit... keep on ridein fuckit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That new new new ROOF mount telescopic cylinder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like i said if it dont fit keep on rideing it will work out eventually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the best part these bad ass trailing arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and theres some much more to this lol. ps: this is on a 85 fleetwood coupe also
> :tears:  :tears:  :banghead:  :thumbsdown:  :angel:
> *


damn. . . . im sry 2 say i kno whos car that is :nosad:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

damn!


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by caddy4yaass_@Mar 19 2010, 08:03 AM~16934941
> *this came out of miami not my car but a freind who kinda messed up....
> if it dont fit... keep on ridein fuckit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That new new new ROOF mount telescopic cylinder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like i said if it dont fit keep on rideing it will work out eventually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the best part these bad ass trailing arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and theres some much more to this lol. ps: this is on a 85 fleetwood coupe also
> :tears:  :tears:  :banghead:  :thumbsdown:  :angel:
> *


is it for sale ill pay shipping


----------



## Infamous James

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Mar 6 2010, 06:37 PM~16815388
> *:biggrin:
> SHIT HAPPENS HE SHOULD OF NOT BEEN ON A RED ZONE ANYWAY THAT WAS ME AND MY BOY HE WAS DRIVING WHILE I HIT THE SWITCH WE TRIED TO STOP BUT BREAKS DIDNT CATCH TO GOOD WE OFFER TO PAY FOR ALL THE DAMAGE BUT HE WENT TO INSURANCE AND WE PAID TEN  GS ANYWAY HOMEBOY GOT LICENSE SUSPENDED .... :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 was the owner of the 4 in the video?? how did he react??? :cheesy:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 19 2010, 11:34 PM~16942251
> *15 years welding  never had a weld break
> *


You've been welding for 15 years and still don't care about surface prep and weld quality? Sounds like most people in the U.S. these days. I still push myself to do better after 15 years of welding and building rides. I take pride in all aspects of my work, prep and weld quality are only 2 of them.

I've done work in the past that I'm not proud of but it was part of learning.


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

> _Originally posted by RANFLAS&BIKAS_@Mar 18 2010, 10:19 PM~16932812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :barf:
> *



nice welds :cheesy:


----------



## brian84corvette

please dont install the rear cylinders to your rear axle like this....
and please do use cups for the coils...


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Mar 6 2010, 02:05 AM~16811512
> *either that since its a 1 legger, or one side was dumped slightly more than the other causing the weight to shift one way.
> *


you actually think anything was fabbed legit on this? the car was turning because its junk work. I know they wouldnt take the time to make sure everything was straight and even through the whole lift. and then they pretend it has rear brakes. you know it doesnt. thats also too much work for a hopper.

But whats just as bad is the owner of the smashed car, knowing what kind of activity is going on in the area, and parking his training day 64 anywhere near it...


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 21 2010, 02:24 PM~16953090
> *you actually think anything was fabbed legit on this? the car was turning because its junk work. I know they wouldnt take the time to make sure everything was straight and even through the whole lift. and then they pretend it has rear brakes. you know it doesnt. thats also too much work for a hopper.
> 
> But whats just as bad is the owner of the smashed car, knowing what kind of activity is going on in the area, and parking his training day 64 anywhere near it...
> *


:rofl: what a block head


----------



## ERICK_NOBLEZA

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Nov 10 2009, 10:07 PM~15628633
> *:wow: how many batts was sittin'in that trunk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its on the bumper!!!!!!!! :wow: :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

Found on another Topic..... :wow: :wow:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Mar 31 2010, 08:35 PM~17060100
> *Found on another Topic..... :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## down79

dam.........


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

This was a repair I had fun doing...It was a reinforced lincoln belly (so they told him) it cracked and was a try again fix....Total wreck, several shops said the car would need a new frame....Well until he had me fix it... :0 
















The passide was cracked all the way thru, with a 1'' gap Ouch!!!!









I used a spin jack to see if it would move. and it did with little effort

Now don't laugh some people might learn something from this topic









Pulling the section back inline









cracks from lookin up in the lower arm mount


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

and the repair ,I cut the full front face off ,since it had shit work, and to open up the front for easy access to get inside

























Then I plated the face back with 1/4'' 









I also went over the frant again with the chest plates. I like to do full face which has more metal surface for superior strenght and cut the bolt hole openings like a G-body..









The plate will hang in front of the lower control arm mount, which is later boxed inlike this

























finished and a nother happy customer back on the streets









To bad more people couldn't take pride in the work ,and make this a much better sport


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Mar 31 2010, 11:25 PM~17062970-->
> 
> 
> 
> This was a repair I had fun doing...It was a reinforced lincoln belly (so they told him) it cracked and was a try again fix....Total wreck, several shops said the car would need a new frame....Well until he had me fix it... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The passide was cracked all the way thru, with a 1'' gap Ouch!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a spin jack to see if it would move. and it did with little effort
> 
> Now don't laugh some people might learn something from this topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulling the section back inline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cracks from lookin up in the lower arm mount
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 31 2010, 11:36 PM~17063029
> *and the repair ,I cut the full front face off ,since it had shit work, and to open up the front for easy access to get inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I plated the face back with 1/4''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also went over the frant again with the chest plates. I like to do full face which has more metal surface for superior strenght and cut the bolt hole openings like a G-body..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plate will hang in front of the lower control arm mount, which is later boxed inlike this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finished and a nother happy customer back on the streets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To bad more people couldn't take pride in the work ,and make this a much better sport
> *




:0 sssssup ron


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

ssssssame ssssshit mando...wad it b :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by brian84corvette_@Mar 21 2010, 12:43 AM~16949278
> *please dont install the rear cylinders to your rear axle like this....
> and please do use cups for the coils...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


old school coil over, this was the way to go back in the day.


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 1 2010, 03:47 AM~17063652
> *old school coil over, this was the way to go back in the day.
> *



Yes it was....and it worked great. :biggrin: We would drill out the cylinders and run the bolt through the ram....no hymes joints.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 1 2010, 10:36 AM~17064417
> *Yes it was....and it worked great.  :biggrin:  We would drill out the cylinders and run the bolt through the ram....no hymes joints.
> *


especially on trucks with skinny couls on the outside of the frame. I never saw one fail.


----------



## primer665

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Apr 1 2010, 07:36 AM~17064417
> *Yes it was....and it worked great.  :biggrin:  We would drill out the cylinders and run the bolt through the ram....no hymes joints.
> *


ive never seen one going front to back?..............lol


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 1 2010, 01:36 AM~17063029
> *To bad more people couldn't take pride in the work ,and make this a much better sport
> *


I've been saying that for a long time. Fools don't even know the meaning of the word anymore it seems.

Nice save on it by the way.


----------



## cuate64

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 1 2010, 02:47 AM~17063652
> *old school coil over, this was the way to go back in the day.
> *


yeah i still do it like that sometimes.  :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## KingsWood

b.m.h. doing the damn thing. good fix! to bad it wasn't done right the first time though.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Apr 1 2010, 07:24 PM~17068708
> *yeah i still do it like that sometimes.   :biggrin:
> :thumbsup:
> *


like I said, I never saw that setup fail... unless the welds were shitty


----------



## Dylante63

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 31 2010, 11:25 PM~17062970
> *This was a repair I had fun doing...It was a reinforced lincoln belly (so they told him) it cracked and was a try again fix....Total wreck, several shops said the car would need a new frame....Well until he had me fix it... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The passide was cracked all the way thru, with a 1'' gap Ouch!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a spin jack to see if it would move. and it did with little effort
> 
> Now don't laugh some people might learn something from this topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulling the section back inline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cracks from lookin up in the lower arm mount
> *


daaaaaaamn :0


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Apr 1 2010, 02:25 AM~17062970-->
> 
> 
> 
> This was a repair I had fun doing...It was a reinforced lincoln belly (so they told him) it cracked and was a try again fix....Total wreck, several shops said the car would need a new frame....Well until he had me fix it... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The passide was cracked all the way thru, with a 1'' gap Ouch!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a spin jack to see if it would move. and it did with little effort
> 
> Now don't laugh some people might learn something from this topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulling the section back inline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cracks from lookin up in the lower arm mount
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 1 2010, 02:36 AM~17063029
> *and the repair ,I cut the full front face off ,since it had shit work, and to open up the front for easy access to get inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I plated the face back with 1/4''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also went over the frant again with the chest plates. I like to do full face which has more metal surface for superior strenght and cut the bolt hole openings like a G-body..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plate will hang in front of the lower control arm mount, which is later boxed inlike this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finished and a nother happy customer back on the streets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To bad more people couldn't take pride in the work ,and make this a much better sport
> *












weriously great work! :thumbsup: i would have tossed it in the gutter, whats the whole car look like?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Ron, now you're just showing off


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 31 2010, 11:36 PM~17063029
> *and the repair ,I cut the full front face off ,since it had shit work, and to open up the front for easy access to get inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I plated the face back with 1/4''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also went over the frant again with the chest plates. I like to do full face which has more metal surface for superior strenght and cut the bolt hole openings like a G-body..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plate will hang in front of the lower control arm mount, which is later boxed inlike this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finished and a nother happy customer back on the streets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To bad more people couldn't take pride in the work ,and make this a much better sport
> *



amazing work ron that was a cluster fuck


----------



## TWEEDY

Good job ron. i would have said fuck it...


----------



## Purple Haze

Setup is junk, but look at the driver side fender and bumper when he starts hitting the switch  

FcBu6kj1htU&NR


----------



## Big Roach Hydros

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## lo68impala

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 2 2010, 12:20 PM~17075407
> *Setup is junk, but look at the driver side fender and bumper when he starts hitting the switch
> 
> FcBu6kj1htU&NR
> *


 :wow: ....wow.....i feel sorry for that car, needs a new owner


----------



## Skim

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 2 2010, 10:20 AM~17075407
> *Setup is junk, but look at the driver side fender and bumper when he starts hitting the switch
> 
> FcBu6kj1htU&NR
> *


lol, like its trying to take a bite out of something


----------



## Skim

> Found on another Topic..... :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK DID THEY WELD THAT WITH, CHARCOAL?


----------



## Skim

> I GOT SOME MORE SHIT THAT BELONGS IN HERE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I GOTTA SEE THE REST OF THE CAR :uh:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 2 2010, 11:20 AM~17075407
> *Setup is junk, but look at the driver side fender and bumper when he starts hitting the switch
> 
> FcBu6kj1htU&NR
> *


DAMN.... :uh:


----------



## Airborne

> I GOT SOME MORE SHIT THAT BELONGS IN HERE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I GOTTA SEE THE REST OF THE CAR :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> who evedr did the exhaust is bad ass!
Click to expand...


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

> This was a repair I had fun doing...It was a reinforced lincoln belly (so they told him) it cracked and was a try again fix....Total wreck, several shops said the car would need a new frame....Well until he had me fix it... :0
> 
> Too bad people let their cars get to this point. But hey NICE FIX :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> Ron, now you're just showing off


yep....eyes got skillzzzz



> Found on another Topic..... :wow: :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK DID THEY WELD THAT WITH, CHARCOAL?
> 
> 
> 
> or bang some rocks together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I GOT SOME MORE SHIT THAT BELONGS IN HERE :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I GOTTA SEE THE REST OF THE CAR :uh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> what the fuck, did they weld it with candle wax
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 2 2010, 09:20 AM~17075407
> *Setup is junk, but look at the driver side fender and bumper when he starts hitting the switch
> 
> FcBu6kj1htU&NR
> *


the guy sounds like "cleveland" from family guy...


----------



## Big_Money

> _Originally posted by Dylante63_@Apr 1 2010, 05:56 PM~17069503
> *daaaaaaamn :0
> *


thats what i said.


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 31 2010, 11:36 PM~17063029
> *and the repair ,I cut the full front face off ,since it had shit work, and to open up the front for easy access to get inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I plated the face back with 1/4''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also went over the frant again with the chest plates. I like to do full face which has more metal surface for superior strenght and cut the bolt hole openings like a G-body..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plate will hang in front of the lower control arm mount, which is later boxed inlike this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finished and a nother happy customer back on the streets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To bad more people couldn't take pride in the work ,and make this a much better sport
> *


dam ron ur fierce i wouldnt have the patience to even try to attempt that


----------



## intoxicated c.c.

that's some fucked up work going on there..dude nedds welding 101 haha


----------



## GREYTREY

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 31 2010, 10:36 PM~17063029
> *and the repair ,I cut the full front face off ,since it had shit work, and to open up the front for easy access to get inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I plated the face back with 1/4''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also went over the frant again with the chest plates. I like to do full face which has more metal surface for superior strenght and cut the bolt hole openings like a G-body..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plate will hang in front of the lower control arm mount, which is later boxed inlike this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finished and a nother happy customer back on the streets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To bad more people couldn't take pride in the work ,and make this a much better sport
> *


COMMON SENSE FABRICATION GOES ALONG WAY. GOOD WORK. WISH THE WELDING SUPLLY STORES WOULD CHECK WHO THEY ARE SELLING WELDERS TO. HAHA JK


----------



## LatinStyle86

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 31 2010, 11:36 PM~17063029
> *and the repair ,I cut the full front face off ,since it had shit work, and to open up the front for easy access to get inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I plated the face back with 1/4''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also went over the frant again with the chest plates. I like to do full face which has more metal surface for superior strenght and cut the bolt hole openings like a G-body..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plate will hang in front of the lower control arm mount, which is later boxed inlike this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finished and a nother happy customer back on the streets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To bad more people couldn't take pride in the work ,and make this a much better sport
> *


DAMN BRO THAT BAD ASS WORK!!!! I BET THAT COST A PRETTY PENNY!!!


----------



## nueve5

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 2 2010, 09:20 AM~17075407
> *Setup is junk, but look at the driver side fender and bumper when he starts hitting the switch
> 
> FcBu6kj1htU&NR
> *


 :0


----------



## RICH-E-RICH

:roflmao: I've got 1 switch :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Bastard Loco




----------



## texican

> _Originally posted by Big Bastard Loco_@Apr 9 2010, 04:18 PM~17145506
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


seen this pic around poor guy or GIRL!!!


----------



## low760low

[/IMG]
COILS BY UNDERGROUND CUSTOMS IN VISTA CA


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by low760low_@Apr 9 2010, 08:59 PM~17149089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> COILS BY UNDERGROUND CUSTOMS IN VISTA CA
> *


WTF :wow:


----------



## Level33

> _Originally posted by low760low_@Apr 9 2010, 09:59 PM~17149089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> COILS BY UNDERGROUND CUSTOMS IN VISTA CA
> *


Damn bro this came from a shop? hope they weren't yours


----------



## low760low

MORE WORK DONE BY UNDERGROUND CUSTOMS




























RACK WELDED TO THE FRAME


----------



## HARDLUCK88




----------



## azmobn06

:uh: holy shit


----------



## SGV-POMONA

> _Originally posted by texican_@Apr 9 2010, 08:20 PM~17148742
> *seen this pic around poor guy or GIRL!!!
> *


HE HE HE HE HE HE HE HE HE HE HE HE...... NEVER HAD ANY HARD FEELINGS FOR IT...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Apr 10 2010, 04:29 PM~17153956
> *:uh: holy shit
> *


x10000


----------



## wayne64ss

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 10 2010, 07:13 PM~17153883
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that wasn't off your car was it?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Apr 10 2010, 07:55 PM~17154103
> *that wasn't off your car was it?
> *


 :angry:  no!


----------



## wayne64ss

lol was just wonderin where the hell else you would get that from!?!? lol


----------



## 1229

> _Originally posted by low760low_@Apr 10 2010, 12:39 AM~17149408
> *MORE WORK DONE BY UNDERGROUND CUSTOMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RACK WELDED TO THE FRAME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like fantasy customs went UNDERGROUND. :cheesy:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 10 2010, 04:13 PM~17153883
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks like a tumor :biggrin:


----------



## lo68impala

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 10 2010, 07:13 PM~17153883
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf kind of welder do they got, thats some real hambuger meat right there


----------



## little chris

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 10 2010, 05:13 PM~17153883
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 10 2010, 06:13 PM~17153883
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Holly shit it's got the aids


----------



## chongo1

:roflmao:


----------



## KingsWood

i hope that was done on a trail. and just a "get home fix"


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 31 2010, 11:36 PM~17063029
> *and the repair ,I cut the full front face off ,since it had shit work, and to open up the front for easy access to get inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I plated the face back with 1/4''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also went over the frant again with the chest plates. I like to do full face which has more metal surface for superior strenght and cut the bolt hole openings like a G-body..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plate will hang in front of the lower control arm mount, which is later boxed inlike this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finished and a nother happy customer back on the streets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To bad more people couldn't take pride in the work ,and make this a much better sport
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## RICH-E-RICH

:sprint:


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 12 2007, 10:37 PM~7245350
> *I really don't even know what to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mattd

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Feb 13 2007, 05:46 PM~7251566
> *ALL I CAN SAY IS HOLY FUCKING SHIT I CANT BELIVE MOFO ARE THAT STUPID
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 85regalrider

> _Originally posted by mattd_@Apr 11 2010, 04:48 PM~17161485
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Paul K

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 11 2010, 10:13 AM~17153883
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i can feel the vibration just by looking at the pic :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

had to put this up...... :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 10 2010, 05:13 PM~17153883
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nickels!!!! :0


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

Why would someone think that a driveshaft like that (or even welding like that) would be anywhere close to acceptable. Pure POOP


----------



## GRodriguez

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 10 2010, 04:13 PM~17153883
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF :wow:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Paul K_@Apr 11 2010, 07:16 PM~17162798
> *i can feel the vibration just by looking at the pic :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DARKWING




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 1 2010, 12:36 AM~17063029
> *and the repair ,I cut the full front face off ,since it had shit work, and to open up the front for easy access to get inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I plated the face back with 1/4''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also went over the frant again with the chest plates. I like to do full face which has more metal surface for superior strenght and cut the bolt hole openings like a G-body..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plate will hang in front of the lower control arm mount, which is later boxed inlike this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finished and a nother happy customer back on the streets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To bad more people couldn't take pride in the work ,and make this a much better sport
> *


its okay ron ur not the only one to make a mount an use a bolt to bring things back together..its so simple even a cave man could do it lol


----------



## drew-barry-86

> _Originally posted by KDM66_@Mar 6 2010, 11:53 AM~16813476
> *THIS GUY WOULD BE IN SO MUCH SHIT
> *


SOMEBODY GOTTA TO DIE


----------



## Cali4Lyf

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Apr 3 2010, 06:31 PM~17087909
> *:0
> *


He soundz like the dude who raps that cha cha slide song. LOL


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 10 2010, 04:13 PM~17153883
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wtf is this shit a blind man could do a better job than that :buttkick:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by low760low+Apr 9 2010, 10:39 PM~17149408-->
> 
> 
> 
> MORE WORK DONE BY UNDERGROUND CUSTOMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RACK WELDED TO THE FRAME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> use the welder to cut holes...omg :biggrin:
> <!--QuoteBegin-Purple Haze_@Apr 12 2010, 02:29 PM~17169940
> *Nickels!!!!  :0
> *


more like lava


----------



## beanerman

:wow:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 14 2010, 08:42 PM~17196699
> *use the welder to cut holes...omg :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


i know its ghetto but i did that before :wow: i blew my drill up it was late and in the days before i had torches or a plasma lol it worked :biggrin:


----------



## datdude-oc

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Apr 11 2010, 09:13 AM~17158350
> *wtf kind of welder do they got, thats some real hambuger meat right there
> *


lol did you say hamburger meet hold on :biggrin:


----------



## Big_Money

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 11 2010, 03:32 AM~17158143
> *looks like a tumor :biggrin:
> *


YEA..


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 10 2010, 05:13 PM~17153883
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how much shipped to the 603?


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 12 2010, 02:29 PM~17169940
> *Nickels!!!!  :0
> *


More like a bunch of coins in a bag :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@May 3 2010, 02:49 PM~17375939
> *how much shipped to the 603?
> *


 I was told $500 custom made


----------



## Unity_Jon

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@May 4 2010, 08:59 AM~17385954
> *I was told $500 custom LAID
> *



Laid like a big turd...


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by low760low_@Apr 9 2010, 11:39 PM~17149408
> *MORE WORK DONE BY UNDERGROUND CUSTOMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RACK WELDED TO THE FRAME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF ARE PEOPLE THINKING WHEN THEY DO SHITTY WORK LIKE THIS I MEAN DAMM BRO I CANT EVEN SAY THIS IS HALF ASS CAUSE HALF ASS WORK IS BETTER THAN THIS FUKIN DOO DOO


----------



## L-BOOGIE

> _Originally posted by low760low_@Apr 9 2010, 08:39 PM~17149408
> *MORE WORK DONE BY UNDERGROUND CUSTOMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RACK WELDED TO THE FRAME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Seen these guys advertising on craigslists. Their prices are high like giraffe p***y.


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by low760low_@Apr 9 2010, 09:39 PM~17149408
> *MORE WORK DONE BY UNDERGROUND CUSTOMS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RACK WELDED TO THE FRAME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How far underground r they????lol :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Unity_Jon

so far they havent seen the light yet....


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 31 2010, 11:36 PM~17063029
> *and the repair ,I cut the full front face off ,since it had shit work, and to open up the front for easy access to get inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I plated the face back with 1/4''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also went over the frant again with the chest plates. I like to do full face which has more metal surface for superior strenght and cut the bolt hole openings like a G-body..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plate will hang in front of the lower control arm mount, which is later boxed inlike this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finished and a nother happy customer back on the streets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To bad more people couldn't take pride in the work ,and make this a much better sport
> *



Awesome repairs the way I see if its done right the 1rst time your car will last longer and work the way it should not like a ghetto repair job ....

I've done alot of repairs for customers thru out the years from just being careless on the part .. :nono: 

Cutting corner only works for a carpenters if you know what I mean a (miter box)


----------



## juiced88caprice

> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Apr 12 2010, 05:02 PM~17169199
> *had to put this up...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 10 2010, 07:13 PM~17153883
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ready for the chromers :cheesy:


----------



## bulletproofdesigns

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 10 2010, 04:13 PM~17153883
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DaaaaaaaaaaamN HARPIES ....
:wow: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by bulletproofdesigns_@May 12 2010, 11:41 PM~17472002
> *DaaaaaaaaaaamN HARPIES ....
> :wow:  :barf:  :barf:  :barf:
> *


that's "herpes"


----------



## chongo1

haha its got the HERP :ugh:


----------



## big pimpin

Topic still going strong. :happysad:


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

THIS TOPIC WILL NEVER DIE!!!


----------



## KingsWood

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@May 13 2010, 08:58 AM~17476615
> *THIS TOPIC WILL NEVER DIE!!!
> *


 :happysad: ...sad enough


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 10 2010, 06:13 PM~17153883
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WTF!!! That a Drive Shaft? Looks like it...man that is sad!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@May 14 2010, 12:46 PM~17489253
> *WTF!!!  That a Drive Shaft?  Looks like it...man that is sad!
> *


can i send it up 2 u guys for some custom work? i mean its as custom as it gets, but... more wouldnt hurt :hapysad:


----------



## droppen98

> _Originally posted by KINGLOWNESS_@May 13 2010, 09:58 AM~17476615
> *THIS TOPIC WILL NEVER DIE!!!
> *


as long as there are retards in the world


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## VALOR

> _Originally posted by low760low_@Apr 9 2010, 08:59 PM~17149089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> COILS BY UNDERGROUND CUSTOMS IN VISTA CA
> *


 :guns: :gunsamit man somebody needs to defenently bairey them foos...They should be calldghetogroundenstede of undergrond...... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VALOR

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@May 18 2010, 06:18 AM~17525163
> *as long as there are retards in the world
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: ghetoground :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## BIG DIRTY

YOU KNOW YOU THINK YOU HAVE SEEN EVERYTHING, THEN SOMETHING LIKE THIS COMES ALONG, AND THE GUY WANTS 17K FOR THE IMPALA................. :0


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Apr 10 2010, 11:23 PM~17156038
> *looks like fantasy customs went UNDERGROUND. :cheesy:
> *


X2


----------



## chongo1

i cant beleive people pay good money then they pay more money to get it chromed, for anyone who doesnt know yet ill fill you in, dont chrome anything with unsmoothed welds it looks like shit and, because, it can be porous rust will start but basically it looks like shit, and the chrome guys should know better than that


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 22 2010, 12:45 AM~17568756
> *YOU KNOW YOU THINK YOU HAVE SEEN EVERYTHING, THEN SOMETHING LIKE THIS COMES ALONG, AND THE GUY WANTS 17K FOR THE IMPALA................. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whats wrong with it .....it is chrome :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@May 22 2010, 01:18 PM~17570575
> *i cant beleive people pay good money then they pay more money to get it chromed, for anyone who doesnt know yet ill fill you in, dont chrome anything with unsmoothed welds it looks like shit and, because, it can be porous rust will start but basically it looks like shit, and the chrome guys should know better than that
> *


most chrome shops are full of thieves.


----------



## houcksupholstery

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@May 22 2010, 12:18 PM~17570575
> *i cant beleive people pay good money then they pay more money to get it chromed, for anyone who doesnt know yet ill fill you in, dont chrome anything with unsmoothed welds it looks like shit and, because, it can be porous rust will start but basically it looks like shit, and the chrome guys should know better than that
> *


I have seen a few cars worst then that cut arms with the big block welded in and chromed like that


----------



## flakes23

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 22 2010, 02:45 AM~17568756
> *YOU KNOW YOU THINK YOU HAVE SEEN EVERYTHING, THEN SOMETHING LIKE THIS COMES ALONG, AND THE GUY WANTS 17K FOR THE IMPALA................. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@May 22 2010, 12:45 AM~17568756
> *YOU KNOW YOU THINK YOU HAVE SEEN EVERYTHING, THEN SOMETHING LIKE THIS COMES ALONG, AND THE GUY WANTS 17K FOR THE IMPALA................. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it has custom ball joints :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

daaaaaaaaaammmmn! use it for halloween just he frame alone will scare!


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

scary!


----------



## stevie d




----------



## flako

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 30 2010, 03:33 AM~17645419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## beanerman

TTT


----------



## i rep

call me a hater if u want but am i the only person that finds this funny & retarded ???? lol by the way if anybody wants this he's askn 3,000 dollars


----------



## MCarbon

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 13 2007, 05:17 PM~7251352
> *I know some of you've seen all these before but hey still good to look at. :biggrin:
> 
> How about this one for the Airbag heads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: ******** FIX ANYTHING WITH DUCK TAPE! THATS PRICELESS!


----------



## MCarbon

WOW I THOUGHT MY REGAL WAS RUFF WHEN I GOT IT BUT WATCHING ALL THAT ! WOW I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO SAY! THE PEOPLE I GOT MY RIDE FROM DID THE BARE MINIMUM BUT SHIT! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## MCarbon

> _Originally posted by Big Bastard Loco_@Apr 9 2010, 01:18 PM~17145506
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


OLLIE CHET! ARE THERE ANY MORE PICS OF THAT BOX?


----------



## B_BORGERDING

Damn that nasty trunk..........

I threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by i rep_@May 30 2010, 12:23 PM~17647338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> call me a hater if u want but am i the only person that finds this funny & retarded ???? lol by the way if anybody wants this he's askn 3,000 dollars
> *


Just posting it up for a friend, trying to help him out.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 1 2010, 03:08 AM~17661362
> *Just posting it up for a friend, trying to help him out.
> *


he really wants 3K for that ?


----------



## i rep

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 1 2010, 12:08 AM~17661362
> *Just posting it up for a friend, trying to help him out.
> *


u should buy it and put one of yalls plaques on it lol :drama: and dont forget 2 lambo the pit door lol & paint it 2 match tha minny truck


----------



## i rep

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 1 2010, 09:49 AM~17663541
> *he really wants 3K for that ?
> *


if that fool was dumb enough 2 build that shit he should eat the loss & sell it for 50 bucks lol :twak: :buttkick: :banghead: :loco: :run:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 1 2010, 09:49 AM~17663541
> *he really wants 3K for that ?
> *


That's what he asked me to put, so I guess. I think that it's asking alot. But hey to each thier own.


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by i rep_@Jun 1 2010, 09:51 AM~17663553
> *u should buy it and put one of yalls plaques on it  lol  :drama:    and dont forget 2 lambo the pit door lol & paint it 2 match tha minny truck
> *


:nono:


----------



## DEVO

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 12 2007, 11:37 PM~7245350
> *I really don't even know what to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf: :barf:


----------



## SGV-POMONA

> _Originally posted by MCarbon_@May 30 2010, 06:25 PM~17648901
> *OLLIE CHET! ARE THERE ANY MORE PICS OF THAT BOX?
> *


 :biggrin: WHY YES THERE IS.....


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by i rep+Jun 1 2010, 12:53 PM~17663578-->
> 
> 
> 
> if that fool was dumb enough 2 build that shit he should eat the loss & sell it for 50 bucks lol :twak:  :buttkick:  :banghead:  :loco:  :run:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> or part it out :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-FPEREZII_@Jun 1 2010, 01:46 PM~17664073
> *That's what he asked me to put, so I guess. I think that it's asking alot. But hey to each thier own.
> *


:yessad: Im sure he'll have it for awhile :yes:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Jun 2 2010, 08:36 PM~17678327
> *:biggrin: WHY YES THERE IS.....
> *


im really mad i cant find that video of it in the parking lot of the taco place, what a night that was, nobody would even nose up :tears:


----------



## browninthe810

> _Originally posted by majestix65_@Feb 13 2007, 10:09 AM~7246987
> *Thought this was a pic of a volcano.  :dunno:
> *


 :wow: I know huh!


----------



## Westside Mint 76

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 25 2010, 09:24 PM~16409490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


Reminds me of these cars...


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Feb 3 2010, 12:08 AM~16495261
> *Found a airbag wow
> 
> UCA frame mount
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> firewall tubbed for 28s with antenna cable through tub
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> custom body dropped frame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LCA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rear has a 2 link with 2x2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are more pics, but i'm too lazy to link them
> *


PICS OF THE WHOLE TRUCK??


----------



## i rep

FPEREZII, hno: :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :sprint: lol


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by ben d_@Feb 2 2010, 04:23 PM~16489551
> *Im going to throw on my flame suit on for this one.......
> 
> Lets say the guy didnt build the car as a hopper, but more of a show, light hop (say 40") and 3 wheel car, what would make the reinforcement job bad?
> I know we cant see the back to see what was done but look at the front, looks like he did almost all of it.  This is wayyy better than just a "stress point" job that most people do, and get away with quite often. Yeah he stitch welded the frame but so what technically that is the more than acceptable way to do it.
> 
> My frame...I wont stitch weld it, but thats me. The guy who had it done might have NO clue on what was best or acceptable to the LIL community. But I dont see that frame breaking on light use and 40 ish inches from hopping it. Could he have gone abit further to make it a better job...yes..... but again it is not horrible by any means, unless the welds were like that pipe that looked like it was welded with dripping jizz.
> 
> Cheers
> *


Stitch welds are just as strong as having the entire thing welded if not stonger. When you weld you actually weaken the metal because of heat. You see stitch welds everywhere, from bridges to buildings.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr.Cadillac87_@Mar 20 2010, 12:39 AM~16942292
> *damn. . . . im sry 2 say i kno whos car that is :nosad:
> *


pm me whos car it is :naughty:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jun 1 2010, 03:08 AM~17661362
> *Just posting it up for a friend, trying to help him out.
> *


fuck the haters i think that GANGSTER


----------



## i rep

lol u ridn that dik hard lol if thats gangster 2 u i can imagen what ur car looks like


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jun 3 2010, 09:28 PM~17689063
> *fuck the haters i think that GANGSTER
> *


Im having a hard time finding simularities between a pig cooker and being Gangster :dunno: :cheesy:


----------



## i rep

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 4 2010, 09:29 AM~17694942
> *Im having a hard time finding simularities between a pig cooker and being Gangster :dunno: :cheesy:
> *


x2 :wow: :run: :run: :run: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 31 2010, 11:25 PM~17062970
> *This was a repair I had fun doing...It was a reinforced lincoln belly (so they told him) it cracked and was a try again fix....Total wreck, several shops said the car would need a new frame....Well until he had me fix it... :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The passide was cracked all the way thru, with a 1'' gap Ouch!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used a spin jack to see if it would move. and it did with little effort
> 
> Now don't laugh some people might learn something from this topic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pulling the section back inline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cracks from lookin up in the lower arm mount
> *


DAMN RON....U CAN FIX ANYTING!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by goof_@Jun 4 2010, 12:33 PM~17696025
> *DAMN RON....U CAN FIX ANYTING!!!!! :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


you know this maine......I fixed yo shit


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 10 2010, 04:13 PM~17153883
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno: hno: hno:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by i rep_@Jun 4 2010, 11:50 AM~17694636
> *lol u ridn that dik hard lol if thats gangster 2 u i can imagen what  ur car looks like
> *


 :uh: lol


----------



## LOC501

TTT FOR THE SHITTINESS  :happysad: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by i rep_@May 30 2010, 11:23 AM~17647338
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> call me a hater if u want but am i the only person that finds this funny & retarded ???? lol by the way if anybody wants this he's askn 3,000 dollars
> *


talk about wasted effort :uh:


----------



## Reverend Hearse

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jun 3 2010, 05:10 PM~17688504
> *Stitch welds are just as strong as having the entire thing welded if not stonger. When you weld you actually weaken the metal because of heat. You see stitch welds everywhere, from bridges to buildings.
> *


when we did my frame , i had a mechanical engineer doing some of the fab and welding work, he was very insistent that we stitch weld the frame. i argued til i was blue in the face with him about strength and durability. he countered every argument with logical answers seeings how hes been doing it 50 years, i won out though , mainly cause he was tired of my whining, but he never leaves me alone about it....


----------



## excalibur

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 10 2010, 01:21 AM~17744936
> *talk about wasted effort :uh:
> *


not really. probably just a fabricator that got bored and wanted to make something fun.


----------



## chongo1

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 9 2010, 11:47 PM~17745832
> *when we did my frame , i had a mechanical engineer doing some of the fab and welding work, he was very insistent that we stitch weld the frame. i argued til i was blue in the face with him about strength and durability. he countered every argument with logical answers seeings how hes been doing it 50 years, i won out though , mainly cause he was tired of my whining, but he never leaves me alone about it....
> *


you stitch weld a frame to keep the heat down so it doesnt warp, the key is you stitch weld all over the frame and you keep going until it is all welded you dont skip spots. i learned that from a metal fabricator who did buildings,bridges, handrails, 30 years experience good call rev


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 10 2010, 01:06 AM~17746477
> *not really. probably just a fabricator that got bored and wanted to make something fun.
> *


yeah and a dancing grill is a fuckin blast


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 11 2010, 05:09 PM~17761893
> *yeah and a dancing grill is a fuckin blast
> *


I'm building a 3 pump grill with a chain bridge. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Apr 2 2010, 11:20 AM~17075407
> *Setup is junk, but look at the driver side fender and bumper when he starts hitting the switch
> 
> FcBu6kj1htU&NR
> *


 :wow:


----------



## i rep

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 11 2010, 03:09 PM~17761893
> *yeah and a dancing grill is a fuckin blast
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by i rep_@Jun 4 2010, 11:50 AM~17694636
> *lol u ridn that dik hard lol if thats gangster 2 u i can imagen what  ur car looks like
> *


here ya go


----------



## team we be strokin

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 11 2010, 07:47 PM~17763097
> *:wow:
> *



I threwup in my mouth a little bit.


----------



## team we be strokin

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jun 11 2010, 11:02 PM~17764490
> *here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that undercoat on the arms! spray on rubber shit???


----------



## pacman

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jun 11 2010, 10:02 PM~17764490
> *here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol shaved back door hand :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by team we be strokin_@Jun 12 2010, 12:48 AM~17764800
> *is that undercoat on the arms! spray on rubber shit???
> *


nah just black paint i did that rollon stuff from pep boys in the trunk that stuff is great


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by pacman_@Jun 12 2010, 03:10 AM~17765653
> *lol shaved back door hand :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:  :buttkick:
> *


its a 2 door :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jun 11 2010, 11:02 PM~17764490
> *here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice 3 :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

this topic has gone to shit..............


----------



## i rep

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jun 11 2010, 09:02 PM~17764490
> *here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: id fix the bak door if i was u


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jun 11 2010, 06:09 PM~17761893
> *yeah and a dancing grill is a fuckin blast
> *


lol and also he can flip da burgers or da chicken with a hit of a switch......


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by i rep_@Jun 12 2010, 12:43 PM~17767129
> *:nicoderm: id fix the bak door if i was u
> *


whats wrong with it


----------



## pacman

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 12 2010, 06:16 AM~17766266
> *nice 3 :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 12 2010, 08:16 AM~17766266
> *nice 3 :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by pacman_@Jun 12 2010, 05:32 PM~17768830
> *x2 :biggrin:
> *


thanks


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I seen the shaved door rig ht away


----------



## i rep

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jun 12 2010, 02:30 PM~17768824
> *whats wrong with it
> *


nothing other than the fact its shaved why dont u jus go the extra step and lambo the front doors & add a hitch for the bbq pit "now thats gangsta" :uh: other than the doors its a nice car


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by i rep_@Jun 12 2010, 08:52 PM~17770517
> *nothing other than the fact its shaved  why dont u jus go the extra step and lambo the front doors & add a hitch for the bbq pit  "now thats gangsta"  :uh: other than the doors its a nice car
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rimshot:


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jun 12 2010, 03:30 PM~17768824
> *whats wrong with it
> *


it's not a mini truck...............do't mess with the door handles on a caddy.


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 30 2010, 12:33 AM~17645419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


My god.....


----------



## THE SHIT

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jun 12 2010, 08:49 PM~17771337
> *it's not a mini truck...............do't mess with the door handles on a caddy.
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Level33

here you go all power on this one...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jun 12 2010, 04:37 PM~17768855
> *thanks
> *


what kind of set up you have? i like how it stands


----------



## Duez

> _Originally posted by Valor C.C._@May 18 2010, 03:29 PM~17530009
> *:guns:  :gunsamit man somebody needs to defenently bairey them foos...They should be calldghetogroundenstede of undergrond...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Took me like 5 minutes to read this post. That is some of the worst spelling I have ever seen. :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jun 14 2010, 01:43 AM~17778953
> *what kind of set up you have? i like how it stands
> *


thanks its just 3 CCE FATBOYS 14s in the rear 8 batts nothing special


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Jun 14 2010, 01:38 AM~17778917
> *here you go all power on this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF hahaha he must have a trunk full of lead to get them inches


----------



## BIG DIRTY

SHIT THAT GOT A BUNCH OF WEIGHT IN THE FRONT LOOKS LIKE


----------



## Pyrit

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 13 2007, 07:17 PM~7251352
> *I know some of you've seen all these before but hey still good to look at. :biggrin:
> 
> How about this one for the Airbag heads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Better some tape than a tow truck, but who knows if that's all they did that for.


----------



## brian84corvette

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Jun 14 2010, 12:38 AM~17778917
> *here you go all power on this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




I like how the battery falls out the front of the car at the verry end when the dude is like "hey" n it cuts off. lol

car probly gots like 5 ton coils up there is why it aint gettin a good swing on,
or they need to crack that dump open some more maby.


----------



## ROBERTO G

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Jun 14 2010, 12:38 AM~17778917
> *here you go all power on this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


after viewing 3 times..i noticed the lady wasnt the driver :wow:


----------



## regallowlow187

> _Originally posted by ROBERTO G_@Jun 14 2010, 05:51 PM~17785907
> *after viewing 3 times..i noticed the lady wasnt the driver  :wow:
> *


thats funny I noticed that too, looks like 2 people rollin up then tape stops for the "big" hop and looks like lady was doin it, trickery :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Donnie Brasco

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Jun 14 2010, 12:38 AM~17778917
> *here you go all power on this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hahahahahahahaha....nice fuckin battery


----------



## Donnie Brasco

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 10 2010, 06:13 PM~17153883
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nothin a grinder wheel cant fix..hahah this shit is just wrong


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Jun 14 2010, 07:56 PM~17786654
> *nothin a grinder wheel cant fix..hahah this shit is just wrong
> *



nah, thats balancing weld. take it off any it wont be balanced anymore...


----------



## BIG STUART~GT

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 14 2010, 07:55 PM~17787280
> *nah, thats balancing weld. take it off any it wont be balanced anymore...
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Big_Money

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Jun 14 2010, 06:48 PM~17786564
> *hahahahahahahaha....nice fuckin battery
> *


DAMIT..


----------



## Guest

:thumbsup:


----------



## Donnie Brasco

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 14 2010, 09:55 PM~17787280
> *nah, thats balancing weld. take it off any it wont be balanced anymore...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: no doubt


----------



## DIPN714

:0


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Jun 13 2010, 10:38 PM~17778917
> *here you go all power on this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice D's


----------



## houcksupholstery

How about this clean setup?

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## houcksupholstery




----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Jul 9 2010, 06:33 PM~18004892
> *How about this clean setup?
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> *


looks like a town car...................... poor car


----------



## RICH-E-RICH

:biggrin: i'll take those blacc gates


----------



## houcksupholstery

http://columbus.craigslist.org/cto/1827040620.htmlI would recommend a trailer to take it because the breaks bearly work at all because of the line being busted. If you want to drive it away I will have you sign a letter stating you will not hold me responsible if you cant stop and hit someone :cheesy:


----------



## gasman

> _Originally posted by houcksupholstery_@Jul 11 2010, 01:28 PM~18016962
> *http://columbus.craigslist.org/cto/1827040620.htmlI would recommend a trailer to take it because the breaks bearly work at all because of the line being busted. If you want to drive it away I will have you sign a letter stating you will not hold me responsible if you cant stop and hit someone :cheesy:
> *


y does this guy have 12 in cylinders in the front?


----------



## MINT'Z

i pulled my boys rear cylinders out to reseal them and these were the top cups . he bought this car off here and ive been trying to go over it and fix a few little things for him .it was a very nice car but what the fuck was someone thinking when they went and tried to make top cups for the back look at this ghetto shit


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by gasman_@Jul 11 2010, 02:56 PM~18017094
> *y does this guy have 12 in cylinders in the front?
> *


cause the chicks digg it :cheesy:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jul 11 2010, 06:50 PM~18019143
> *it was a very nice car but what the fuck was someone thinking when they went and tried to make top cups for the back look at this ghetto shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it was never a nice car at any point that it has torch cut suspension components on it...


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Jun 13 2010, 11:38 PM~17778917
> *here you go all power on this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Classic. I almost pissed myself when that battery fell out lol.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by BIG RED_@Jul 12 2010, 08:59 PM~18028862
> *Classic. I almost pissed myself when that battery fell out lol.
> *


I thought it was funnier that the driver thought they were getting up :biggrin:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jul 12 2010, 05:43 PM~18026809
> *it was never a nice car at any point that it has torch cut suspension components on it...
> *


NO its a very nice car except for that everthing else is super clean


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## Sixty-2 Rider

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 13 2007, 05:32 PM~7251462
> *Some of this stuff is just hard to look at.  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :nosad:


----------



## fullsize67

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jul 13 2010, 03:47 PM~18037254
> *NO its a very nice car except for that  everthing else is super clean
> *


pics of the rest of the car?


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by fullsize67_@Jul 15 2010, 06:08 PM~18055652
> *pics of the rest of the car?
> *


i really dont wanna put the car out there ill let the dude who owns it post pics if he wants


----------



## dj hearse

> _Originally posted by Sixty-2 Rider_@Jul 15 2010, 11:56 AM~18053951
> *:uh: :nosad:
> *


yea but thank god he had it done right :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Jul 18 2010, 08:53 PM~18078358
> *yea but thank god he had it done right :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


opps..i meant that he realized how bad it was and had it re done right :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse

from this








to this








but the problem was and is that they think that the first pic was done right and its ok...and paid someone to do that... :angry:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Jul 18 2010, 11:57 PM~18078413
> *from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the problem was and is that they think that the first pic was done right and its ok...and paid someone to do that... :angry:
> *


 :wow: :0 wow


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Jul 18 2010, 08:57 PM~18078413
> *from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the problem was and is that they think that the first pic was done right and its ok...and paid someone to do that... :angry:
> *


THAT first pic looks like a pick n pull project


----------



## dj hearse

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Jul 18 2010, 10:26 PM~18079146
> *THAT first pic looks like a pick n pull project
> *


lol..actully the guy who owned the car paid someone to make it look like that,it was like what was laying around...i cant find the pic of the rear cylinder..it was a "wow" also


----------



## HARDLUCK88




----------



## undercoverusername




----------



## MR.859

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 12 2007, 10:36 PM~7245341
> *Oh the horror!!!!!! :around:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS LIKE THEY USE CANDLE WAX....I GUESS WHEN IT DRIES IT HOLDS WITH INCREDABLE STRENGTH.... :biggrin:


----------



## LIL PUPP3T LC

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Jul 18 2010, 08:57 PM~18078413
> *from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the problem was and is that they think that the first pic was done right and its ok...and paid someone to do that... :angry:
> *


WOW.... :uh: :uh:


----------



## undercoverusername

> _Originally posted by LIL PUPP3T LC_@Aug 24 2010, 06:47 AM~18391821
> *WOW.... :uh:  :uh:
> *


Hahahaha, new batteries and spray paint didnt impress you?


----------



## Mr. Inglewood

> _Originally posted by Big Bastard Loco_@Apr 9 2010, 02:18 PM~17145506
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WOULD HAVE FUCKED UP THE GUY THAT DID THAT FRAME!!!! :machinegun:


----------



## topless65

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Jul 18 2010, 10:57 PM~18078413
> *from this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the problem was and is that they think that the first pic was done right and its ok...and paid someone to do that... :angry:
> *


the battery tie down is still :wow:


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 26 2010, 11:38 PM~18149810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice rack


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Aug 25 2010, 02:56 AM~18399971
> *I WOULD HAVE FUCKED UP THE GUY THAT DID THAT FRAME!!!! :machinegun:
> *


you couldnt fk him up no worse than that frame is :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse

> _Originally posted by topless65_@Aug 25 2010, 11:11 AM~18402729
> *the battery tie down is still  :wow:
> *


it was one thing that was on there before.it was solid enough to use.it holds all the batteries fine but i had to do it on a budget since the owner didnt even want to fix it.he came in to have a rear cylinder replaced.when i saw that i wanted to fix it but had to cut a deal to get him to let me do it..


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Aug 25 2010, 03:07 PM~18404631
> *nice rack
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

:uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 27 2010, 01:38 AM~18149810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


check out these hold downs wtf


----------



## KAKALAK

:drama:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by jlopezdover_@Aug 26 2010, 08:37 AM~18410849
> *:uh:  :uh:
> check out these hold downs wtf
> *


lol i was wondering what was wrong with that pic :biggrin:


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Aug 26 2010, 04:06 PM~18412878
> *lol i was wondering what was wrong with that pic :biggrin:
> *


no battery rack too :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## OKJessie

GOOD TOPIC...LAUGHING MY ASS OFF CUZ I REMEMBER WHEN I FIRST STARTED WELDING THEY LOOKED LIKE SHIT TOO. ...OFCOURSE IMA ALOT BETTER NOW... :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

MINE 


BEFORE 









AFTER


----------



## BIG RED

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Jul 13 2010, 08:38 AM~18033667
> *I thought it was funnier that the driver thought they were getting up :biggrin:
> *


Very true.


----------



## KAKALAK

:yes:


----------



## El Greengo

NEED MORE HYDRO WOW"S plz update  :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

yes pls update :roflmao:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Aug 27 2010, 09:45 AM~18419128
> *MINE
> BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AFTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good shit man, i hope u got rid of them solenoid blocks


----------



## caddyryder10

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 30 2010, 12:33 AM~17645419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


harbor freights new hydro grip vise grips?


----------



## squishy

[quot


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Aug 30 2010, 08:36 AM~18439764
> *good shit man, i hope u got rid of them solenoid blocks
> *



thanks and yeah there junk


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

:0


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 13 2007, 05:17 PM~7251352
> *I know some of you've seen all these before but hey still good to look at. :biggrin:
> 
> How about this one for the Airbag heads.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow im at a loss for words,This is is awsome!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## irving customz1

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jan 25 2010, 07:24 PM~16409490
> *[img]http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c165/livinlowcc/fazgjb.jpg[/img]
> <img src=\'http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c165/livinlowcc/2-12-06021.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c165/livinlowcc/2-12-06017.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c165/livinlowcc/2-12-06003.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> :0*


Nutin that a lil bondo and fiberglass cant fix LOL!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

damn! wut the hell happen to it?


----------



## 713Lowriderboy




----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 3 2010, 01:09 AM~18721985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean axle with a retard for an installer.


----------



## willz64impala

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 12 2007, 10:32 PM~7245292
> *And on the front the UNBREAKABLE balljoints were removed and replaced with cheap ones....along with being mounted from the bottom and attached to ball joint extenders.  hno:  hno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 wow looks like good pot hole would snap it


----------



## willz64impala

:0 :0 :0 :0 :wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@Feb 13 2007, 06:11 PM~7251742
> *When 3 wheeling attacks... this happend in VA at about 80 MPH from what I am told, who said you can't bust a 3 at high speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## willz64impala

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Feb 14 2007, 08:12 AM~7258210
> *he is still around. as soon as someone puts him on blast for doing shitty work, he starts bragging about how good he really is and always blames the shitty work on "other workers".
> 
> of course he has some satisfied customers, but then again there are alot of people in this world who were satisfied driving a brand new ford festiva too and some people eat from trash cans while others eat steak for lunch everyday, beauty is in the eye of the beholder AND SOME PEOPLE ARE EITHER BLIND, OR JUST NEED NEW GLASSES.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## El Greengo

MORE PIC'S PLZ !!! SOON NEEDS TO LAUGH!!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## Donnie Brasco

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Oct 3 2010, 01:09 AM~18721985
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice cups :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## casper38

damn i woulda ben pissed if this happened to me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exNSJHcKkdA&feature=related


----------



## BELAIR52

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Oct 20 2010, 07:13 PM~18865125
> *damn i woulda ben pissed if this happened to me
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=exNSJHcKkdA&feature=related
> *


damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn where was this at?


----------



## stinking lincoln

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 26 2010, 10:38 PM~18149810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## avengemydeath

:wow: talk about sturdy


----------



## mrgervais

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 23 2010, 11:21 AM~18888434
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: talk about sturdy
> *


Idk why anyone would wanna do this??? Maybe he didn wanna spend the extra $180 for taller cylinders?


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Oct 23 2010, 02:32 PM~18888486
> *Idk why anyone would wanna do this??? Maybe he didn wanna spend the extra $180 for taller cylinders?
> *


he spent 500 in metal LMAO


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 23 2010, 01:21 PM~18888434
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: talk about sturdy
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN




----------



## SPOOON

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Oct 23 2010, 10:03 PM~18890404
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that shit is screaming for help


----------



## casper38

check out this cutlass doing a 3wheel with the 2011 cylinders  :roflmao:


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Oct 23 2010, 11:28 PM~18891300
> *check out this cutlass doing a 3wheel with the 2011 cylinders   :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


or maybe he's a carpenter :biggrin:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros

:thumbsdown: :twak: :ugh: :ugh: :nono:


----------



## 90caddy

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 23 2010, 12:21 PM~18888434
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: talk about sturdy
> *


is that a locos creation special...... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper38

:uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by 90caddy_@Oct 24 2010, 07:37 PM~18895904
> *is that a locos creation special...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 23 2010, 12:21 PM~18888434
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: talk about sturdy
> *





WTF did they steel the bike rack from the Jr High???? :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## JM6386

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 23 2010, 12:21 PM~18888434
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: talk about sturdy
> *


Telescopic cylinders aren't THAT exspensive :loco:


----------



## binky79

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Oct 24 2010, 07:24 PM~18896909
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


:wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: whoever did those uppers should be shot. I won't even comment on the guy that agreed to chrome that garbage :roflmao:


----------



## DILL JACK !

ttt


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by binky79_@Oct 25 2010, 01:17 AM~18899678
> *:wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: whoever did those uppers should be shot. I won't even comment on the guy that agreed to chrome that garbage :roflmao:
> *


and they said they want $1000 for all that... :buttkick:


----------



## KAKALAK

:biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

At least u know that rear end won't break but damn its over board.


----------



## avengemydeath

> _Originally posted by 90caddy_@Oct 24 2010, 07:37 PM~18895904
> *is that a locos creation special...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=462103&st=40

"THAT SHIT IS COMONG OFF HOMIE THAT WAS JUST TEMP... U SHOULDNT BE WORRIED ABOUT HOW IT LOOKS U SHOULD BE WORRIED OF HOW HIGH IT HOPS!!!! "



thats alot of gawd damn metal work and labor for it to be ''temporary" LMAO


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@Oct 24 2010, 10:07 PM~18898959
> *WTF did they steel the bike rack from the Jr High???? :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Oct 24 2010, 09:24 PM~18896909
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


This is a perfect example of why my signature says what it does.

Thats like spraying cady paint over surface rust.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Oct 25 2010, 03:15 PM~18904546
> *This is a perfect example of why my signature says what it does.
> 
> Thats like spraying cady paint over surface rust.
> *


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Oct 24 2010, 06:28 AM~18891300
> *check out this cutlass doing a 3wheel with the 2011 cylinders   :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHAAH, i remember seeing this video. Dude was sooo proud about that car too


----------



## keola808

> _Originally posted by avengemydeath_@Oct 23 2010, 12:21 PM~18888434
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: talk about sturdy
> *


 :wow: *never seend dis before* :roflmao:


----------



## down79

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Jun 13 2010, 11:38 PM~17778917
> *here you go all power on this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats some funny shit :cheesy:


----------



## CHUKO 204

Found this in O.T :0 



> :wow:


----------



## ALPAq

Nice :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## Airborne

> Found this in O.T :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> better than throwing a coil into traffic!
Click to expand...


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

:run: :sprint:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 26 2010, 11:24 AM~18912544
> *better than throwing a coil into traffic!
> *


I guess so  whats a set of cups worth 45-50 bucks :0 :0 :0 do what you gotta do i guess looks fucking stupid IMO


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Oct 26 2010, 01:24 PM~18912544
> *better than throwing a coil into traffic!
> *


atleat they put it on the right side :cheesy:


----------



## GoodTimes317

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 2 2010, 07:59 PM~17080467
> *who evedr did the exhaust is bad ass!
> *



Holy fuck..


----------



## miguel62

This monte was clean when my homie got it it was all og and was owned by an old lady...he got it and we cut it back in 2003 and it was fucking clean everything worked on this car he didnt abuse it extended the a-arms and reinforced the front end super clean set up hid all the wires and everything......well i get on craigs list and this is how it looks...this car has been fucked both quarters are buckled from 3 wheeling and its wrecked and the set up is gone to shit so here you go and i wish i had pics from when my homie had it cause this bitch was clean as fuck!!!!!! So u could see the difference....     :angry: :angry:


----------



## cuate64

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Oct 27 2010, 04:33 PM~18924627
> *This monte was clean when my homie got it it was all og and was owned by an old lady...he got it and we cut it back in 2003 and it was fucking clean everything worked on this car he didnt abuse it extended the a-arms and reinforced the front end super clean set up hid all the wires and everything......well i get on craigs list and this is how it looks...this car has been fucked both quarters are buckled from 3 wheeling and its wrecked and the set up is gone to shit so here you go and i wish i had pics from when my homie had it cause this bitch was clean as fuck!!!!!! So u could see the difference....         :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

:wow:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Oct 27 2010, 04:33 PM~18924627
> *This monte was clean when my homie got it it was all og and was owned by an old lady...he got it and we cut it back in 2003 and it was fucking clean everything worked on this car he didnt abuse it extended the a-arms and reinforced the front end super clean set up hid all the wires and everything......well i get on craigs list and this is how it looks...this car has been fucked both quarters are buckled from 3 wheeling and its wrecked and the set up is gone to shit so here you go and i wish i had pics from when my homie had it cause this bitch was clean as fuck!!!!!! So u could see the difference....         :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are those the trunklid torsion bars falling out?? :wow: :uh:


----------



## miguel62

Yea i dont know why he did all this shit to this car...it was a clean ass car when he sold it......I was in shock when i pulled this car up in craigs list today...and my homie is mad about it..even though he doesnt own it anymore...i havent seen this car in years till i saw it today on craigslist...if you notice too he connected his ground to the center nut on the hold down between the batteries...we actually drilled a hole on the side of the rack so it was hidden...I dont know WHAT THE FUCK HE IS THINKING!!


----------



## sireluzion916

> This monte was clean when my homie got it it was all og and was owned by an old lady...he got it and we cut it back in 2003 and it was fucking clean everything worked on this car he didnt abuse it extended the a-arms and reinforced the front end super clean set up hid all the wires and everything......well i get on craigs list and this is how it looks...this car has been fucked both quarters are buckled from 3 wheeling and its wrecked and the set up is gone to shit so here you go and i wish i had pics from when my homie had it cause this bitch was clean as fuck!!!!!! So u could see the difference....     :angry: :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spray foam behind the seat???? :dunno:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by binky79_@Oct 25 2010, 12:17 AM~18899678
> *:wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: whoever did those uppers should be shot. I won't even comment on the guy that agreed to chrome that garbage :roflmao:
> *



AMEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by mrgervais_@Oct 23 2010, 11:32 AM~18888486
> *Idk why anyone would wanna do this??? Maybe he didn wanna spend the extra $180 for taller cylinders?
> *


maybe he didnt have enough time to get the cylinders for the show!!!! :uh:









and then he took it off!!!!









:dunno:


----------



## hoppers4life

> _Originally posted by 90caddy_@Oct 24 2010, 04:37 PM~18895904
> *is that a locos creation special...... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



why wont u come find out!!!


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Oct 24 2010, 08:24 PM~18896909
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:
> *


15 years ago Everyone did arms like that. They are historical pieces


----------



## Kid Dee

> Found this in O.T :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

> _Originally posted by Kid Dee_@Oct 28 2010, 12:16 PM~18931732
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


yo kid im sorry i had to borrow ur adapter for a sec...didnt want u ta find it like this  :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> This monte was clean when my homie got it it was all og and was owned by an old lady...he got it and we cut it back in 2003 and it was fucking clean everything worked on this car he didnt abuse it extended the a-arms and reinforced the front end super clean set up hid all the wires and everything......well i get on craigs list and this is how it looks...this car has been fucked both quarters are buckled from 3 wheeling and its wrecked and the set up is gone to shit so here you go and i wish i had pics from when my homie had it cause this bitch was clean as fuck!!!!!! So u could see the difference....     :angry: :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> spray foam behind the seat???? :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> AND FILLING THE CYLINDER HOLES!!! :uh: NOTICE THAT ONE OF THE PUMPS ISN'T EVEN CONNECTED!!! :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## 2low2rl

will someone please pin this topic.


----------



## lolows

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Oct 27 2010, 04:33 PM~18924627
> *This monte was clean when my homie got it it was all og and was owned by an old lady...he got it and we cut it back in 2003 and it was fucking clean everything worked on this car he didnt abuse it extended the a-arms and reinforced the front end super clean set up hid all the wires and everything......well i get on craigs list and this is how it looks...this car has been fucked both quarters are buckled from 3 wheeling and its wrecked and the set up is gone to shit so here you go and i wish i had pics from when my homie had it cause this bitch was clean as fuck!!!!!! So u could see the difference....         :angry:  :angry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that waz my bros old ride it didnt look like that wen he had it sum tore it up pretty good


----------



## miguel62

> _Originally posted by lolows_@Oct 28 2010, 03:52 PM~18933441
> *that waz my bros old ride it didnt look like that wen he had it sum tore it up pretty good
> *



Yea it is some guy in fort worth that has it now.... :angry:


----------



## lolows

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Oct 28 2010, 04:15 PM~18933599
> *Yea it is some guy in fort worth that has it now.... :angry:
> *


it waz a great car


----------



## CHUKO 204




----------



## KAKALAK

never ceases to amaze me :rofl:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Oct 28 2010, 06:15 PM~18933599
> *Yea it is some guy in fort worth that has it now.... :angry:
> *


Fort Worth all up in in this Topic.

Someone post up that Truck from Ft. Worth that fliped over !


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Oct 29 2010, 03:41 PM~18941395
> *Fort Worth all up in in this Topic.
> *

















 :0


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Oct 29 2010, 01:41 PM~18941395
> *Fort Worth all up in in this Topic.
> 
> Someone post up that Truck from Ft. Worth that fliped over !
> *


X2 ... I heard his brains were showing :wow:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by 1bad-azz cadi_@Oct 29 2010, 03:46 PM~18941436
> *X2 ... I heard his brains were showing :wow:
> *



I heard he didnt have none ! :happysad:


----------



## Donnie Brasco

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Oct 26 2010, 04:58 PM~18913831
> *atleat they put it on the right side :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Oct 29 2010, 02:47 PM~18941451
> *I heard he didnt have none !  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Oct 29 2010, 02:46 PM~18941433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I wonder if the cool body mods were for wheel clearence and aerodynamics, or just for looks? :dunno: 

I thoought it was a joke until I see a mural painted on the hood.. maybe it came off a truck that was rear ended so they converted to front for kicks....


----------



## regallowlow187

I think I threw up a lil in my mouth... wtf,,, do people really think thats cool????


----------



## Donnie Brasco

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Oct 29 2010, 06:55 PM~18942302
> *I think I threw up a lil in my mouth... wtf,,,  do people really think thats cool????
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: x100


----------



## southGAcustoms

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Oct 29 2010, 03:46 PM~18941433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




so whats the story on this garbage truck? :uh:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by southGAcustoms_@Oct 29 2010, 07:33 PM~18942957
> *so whats the story on this garbage truck? :uh:
> *


Im not sure, I wasnt there. But word is the vaot was 3 wheeling and it fliped over, the Fort Worth homie all flip it back on its side and some ppeps were kind of sore cues there were kids around that could of got hurt..


----------



## Forgiven 63




----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Oct 29 2010, 06:26 PM~18943262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the front passenger tire and wheel got raped!!!! :wow:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Oct 29 2010, 06:26 PM~18943262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


did the guy driving get hurt


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Oct 29 2010, 08:26 PM~18943262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ah, its out of its misery. Atleast it cant hurt anyone else now. Did someone shit on the hood? some brown shit running down the side


----------



## Big Roach Hydros

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## El Greengo

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Oct 29 2010, 02:46 PM~18941433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WTF IS THE STORY ON THIS FUCKING PC OF SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :wow: :uh:


----------



## MINT'Z

:uh: WTF only in texas


----------



## arizonalow-480

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MINT'Z

thats like all the bolt on parts that you can buy at autozone


----------



## bmoregoodtimer

wtf kind of junk is that


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Oct 30 2010, 06:10 PM~18947190
> *thats like all the bolt on parts that you can buy at autozone
> *


We call it a Pep Boys shopping spree.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

> _Originally posted by CP_@Oct 31 2010, 08:58 AM~18951733
> *We call it a Pep Boys shopping spree.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## miguel62

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Oct 29 2010, 01:46 PM~18941433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What The Fuck???What is the story on this piece of Meirda Cagada!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??? :uh:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Oct 29 2010, 06:26 PM~18943262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## juangotti

Dude hit a 3 wheel and flipped the truck. 2 guys were in the truck and got trapped underneath. we picked the truck up and my homie pulled the dudes out. no one was hurt and superman finally died (thank god)


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 31 2010, 12:36 PM~18953100
> *Dude hit a 3 wheel and flipped the truck. 2 guys were in the truck and got trapped underneath. we picked the truck up and my homie pulled the dudes out. no one was hurt and superman finally died (thank god)
> *


 hno: :buttkick:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

<object width="640" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MMi8dqdP6sI&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MMi8dqdP6sI&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="640" height="390"></embed></object>


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 31 2010, 03:36 PM~18953100
> *Dude hit a 3 wheel and flipped the truck. 2 guys were in the truck and got trapped underneath. we picked the truck up and my homie pulled the dudes out. no one was hurt and superman finally died (thank god)
> *


how do you flip that doing a 3 wheel..... i mean he was only chippin like 2 inches off the ground in that video....its not like he could get it up.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MMi8dqdP6sI?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MMi8dqdP6sI?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 31 2010, 12:36 PM~18953100
> *superman finally died (thank god)
> *


I'm glad its dead.


----------



## juangotti

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Oct 31 2010, 03:30 PM~18953390
> *how do you flip that doing a 3 wheel..... i mean he was only chippin like 2 inches off the ground in that video....its not like he could get it up.
> *


like an 18 inch lock up in the back. whole truck sits high.


----------



## regallowlow187

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Oct 31 2010, 01:30 PM~18953390
> *how do you flip that doing a 3 wheel..... i mean he was only chippin like 2 inches off the ground in that video....its not like he could get it up.
> *


 I think people at the show were just so disgusted with it and riot style flipped that shit over


----------



## Homie Styln

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Oct 31 2010, 02:30 PM~18953390
> *how do you flip that doing a 3 wheel..... i mean he was only chippin like 2 inches off the ground in that video....its not like he could get it up.
> *


The truck has telescopic cyclindars in the back with 22 inch junk wheels, he hit corner 3-wheel and hit the gas, caused this piece of junk to flip, thank God he didn't hurt any of the kids running around, it was a Halloween picnic.. He was act'n the fool...


----------



## 80 Eldog

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Oct 31 2010, 12:36 PM~18953100
> *Dude hit a 3 wheel and flipped the truck. 2 guys were in the truck and got trapped underneath. we picked the truck up and my homie pulled the dudes out. no one was hurt and superman finally died (thank god)
> *


From what i heard they were having a benifit car wash this last saturday to help him re build it :uh: 

He was very luck to not of got hurt or the main thing is no ones lil kid got hurt from his poor judgment.....


----------



## miguel62

> _Originally posted by 80 Eldog_@Nov 1 2010, 06:09 AM~18957280
> *From what i heard they were having a benifit car wash this last saturday to help him re build it  :uh:
> 
> He was very luck to not of got hurt or the main thing is no ones lil kid got hurt from his poor judgment.....
> *


WTF??A benifit to rebuild meirda???LMAO!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## down_by_law

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Nov 1 2010, 10:51 AM~18958710
> *WTF??A benifit to rebuild meirda???LMAO!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


hes gonna be getting a shit load of these to customize the truck :wow:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Nov 1 2010, 12:51 PM~18958710
> *WTF??A benifit to rebuild meirda???LMAO!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Yea, So next time he can run over somebodys dog or worst !

I wish PD would of seen that, pulled his DL on sight.


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Oct 29 2010, 05:26 PM~18943262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that one of those crown air freshners for a air cleaner? :uh: not that i should be suprised lol!


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Oct 31 2010, 01:40 PM~18953448
> *<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MMi8dqdP6sI?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MMi8dqdP6sI?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
> *


i was tryin to get a video on but it wnt go,


----------



## caddy4yaass

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Nov 1 2010, 07:55 PM~18961014
> *i was tryin to get a video on but it wnt go,
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=428013
here is how


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Nov 1 2010, 06:55 PM~18961014
> *i was tryin to get a video on but it wnt go,
> *


/v/MMi8dqdP6sI?fs here you go :thumbsup:


----------



## WelshBoyo

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Nov 1 2010, 05:43 PM~18961323
> */v/MMi8dqdP6sI?fs here you go :thumbsup:
> *


anyone else see the car go sideways when he lifted the rear end...? christ i thought my install's were bad!! 2 different pumps.... 2 different sets of dumps... car batteries ...


----------



## regallowlow187

He just put an impala suspension on with a panhard bar thats all


----------



## Donnie Brasco

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Nov 1 2010, 08:43 PM~18961323
> */v/MMi8dqdP6sI?fs here you go :thumbsup:
> *


this might be the worst video i have ever seen in my life


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Nov 1 2010, 06:53 PM~18961942
> *this might be the worst video i have ever seen in my life
> *


X2!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## @[email protected]

i thought i was just trippin but yeah i seen it go side ways ha...


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Nov 1 2010, 05:43 PM~18961323
> */v/MMi8dqdP6sI?fs here you go :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thx


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

yeh i seen it too :wow:


----------



## MR.MEMO

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Nov 1 2010, 07:43 PM~18961323
> */v/MMi8dqdP6sI?fs here you go :thumbsup:
> *


 :uh: :uh: this has to be the fucking worst youtube video of a lowrider ever made. the guy turned off comments on his video :roflmao:


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Nov 1 2010, 09:15 PM~18962199
> *:uh:  :uh: this has to be the fucking worst youtube video of a lowrider ever made. the guy turned off comments on his video :roflmao:
> *


I WOULD TURN THEM OFF TO IF THAT WAS MY CAR :uh: ...that car is just a accident waiting to happen the way that bitch shifted to the left when it went up :run: :sprint: hno: maybe it will die just like superman ..THEY SHOULD CALL THAT CAR SPIDERMAN (THE BLACK ONE FROM SPIDERMAN 3) :biggrin:


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

Bro, can I have my nine mins back??? did you guys hear that fool over lock the shit out of the rear? my favrite was "its only running on three batts right now, you run this off of 6 its powerful as all hell" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## S.T.C.C.760

damn just went thru all 96 pages theres alot of fucked up shit!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## LowCO_David_970

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Nov 1 2010, 05:43 PM~18961323
> */v/MMi8dqdP6sI?fs here you go :thumbsup:
> *


Hahaha I liked how he said to dumpt the front corner to 3-wheel :0


----------



## KAKALAK

:drama:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Nov 1 2010, 10:15 PM~18962199
> *:uh:  :uh: this has to be the fucking worst youtube video of a lowrider ever made. the guy turned off comments on his video :roflmao:
> *


I stopped watching when he pulled that hella cool pancake :cheesy: Im embarassed to be white now :happysad:


----------



## regallowlow187

I never could watch the whole thing before but I finally just did, and wish I could have that 9 min of my life back, wtf goes though some peoples heads :angry:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Nov 1 2010, 05:43 PM~18961323
> */v/MMi8dqdP6sI?fs here you go :thumbsup:
> *


dam :wow: hno:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Nov 1 2010, 05:43 PM~18961323
> */v/MMi8dqdP6sI?fs here you go :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: this car is fucked :uh:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 2 2010, 04:19 PM~18969566
> *I stopped watching when he pulled that hella cool pancake :cheesy: Im embarassed to be white now :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## arizonalow-480

Wow!! thats cool!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ALPAq

Someone may have video when the frame breaks?


----------



## 2low2rl

has potential still but good god


----------



## Gorilla Bob

This one hops low 50's but he was goin way to fast , they were ok though 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHqGgp2bcg0&feature=


----------



## OKJessie




----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Nov 3 2010, 04:36 AM~18973558
> *This one hops low 50's but he was goin way to fast , they were ok though
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHqGgp2bcg0&feature=
> *









:0


----------



## arizonalow-480

:buttkick:


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Nov 3 2010, 03:54 AM~18973534
> *
> 
> 
> 
> has potential still but good god
> *


its not that bad just needs to clean up the wiring in the back..and it should be show car material :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

equiped with the lowrider floor mays and everything :cheesy:


----------



## D4LWoode

is that a garage door track hold down?


----------



## TYTE9D

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Nov 3 2010, 01:36 AM~18973558
> *This one hops low 50's but he was goin way to fast , they were ok though
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHqGgp2bcg0&feature=
> *


Thats crazy! Glad they were ok tho.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 3 2010, 05:22 AM~18973740
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


OUCH!! :wow: hno:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 3 2010, 05:22 AM~18973740
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :wow: holy fuck did anyone get hurt :0


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 3 2010, 06:22 AM~18973740
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *



See I always said 3 wheel in turns is bad for la raza.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by D4LWoode_@Nov 3 2010, 10:16 AM~18974487
> *is that a garage door track hold down?
> *


Dude I think your right. Maybe he was going "green" and used some reclaimed materials. :cheesy:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 3 2010, 04:31 PM~18978037
> *Dude I think your right. Maybe he was going "green" and used some reclaimed materials. :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dj hearse

> _Originally posted by Elpintor_@Nov 3 2010, 05:22 AM~18973740
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


woa..hydryan was that you..lol..he flipped a blue s10 like that..doing a three wheel


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Nov 3 2010, 02:36 AM~18973558
> *This one hops low 50's but he was goin way to fast , they were ok though
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHqGgp2bcg0&feature=
> *


ohh shit :wow:


----------



## racerboy

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Oct 29 2010, 01:46 PM~18941433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 whoever built this sad piece of shit should never be allowed near tools again...


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 3 2010, 07:21 PM~18979407
> *whoever built this sad piece of shit should never be allowed near tools again...
> *


got that right...couldn't see the plates to see what state it is from....

Nevermind...just saw it a couple pages back. :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Nov 1 2010, 06:43 PM~18961323
> */v/MMi8dqdP6sI?fs here you go :thumbsup:
> *



and i quote "thats all 6 batteries right there, powerful as all a hell" get the fuck outta here with that one lol..

gotta love how he over locks the shit out of the car and even more so how the car kicks off towards to the driverside..FUNNY


----------



## luis707

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Feb 14 2007, 09:58 PM~7264976
> *umm actually it should never be hangin off the side of the bed reguardless HOW fucked up the vehicle is bro... thats jsut common sense
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## down79

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Jun 13 2010, 11:38 PM~17778917
> *here you go all power on this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 I STILL THINK THIS IS AMONG THE FUNNIEST ONES :roflmao:


----------



## Donnie Brasco

> _Originally posted by down79_@Nov 4 2010, 07:34 PM~18986986
> *I STILL THINK THIS IS AMONG THE FUNNIEST ONES :roflmao:
> *


x1981 :roflmao: :roflmao: i love when the battery falls down through the engine compartment :biggrin:


----------



## caddyryder10

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 3 2010, 08:11 PM~18979858
> *and i quote "thats all 6 batteries right there,  powerful as all a hell" get the fuck outta here with that one lol..
> 
> gotta love how he over locks the shit out of the car and even more so how the car kicks off towards to the driverside..FUNNY
> *


i love it....HOW NOT TO BUILD A LOWRIDER! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 3 2010, 04:31 PM~18978037
> *Dude I think your right. Maybe he was going "green" and used some reclaimed materials. :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Oct 29 2010, 04:46 PM~18941433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


they keep spinnin :cheesy:


----------



## 2low2rl

more!


----------



## Donnie Brasco

TTT


----------



## Coast 2 Coast

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 3 2010, 08:28 PM~18978401
> *woa..hydryan was that you..lol..he flipped a blue s10 like that..doing a three wheel
> *


thats what i was thinking


----------



## SargeistExistingII

> _Originally posted by DirtySanchez_@Apr 13 2007, 10:34 PM~7686740
> *I'VE FIXED THOSE BEFORE... NEW YORK CITY POTHOLES ARE NO JOKE!  bent rear cylinders are an everyday thing in my club...  I hit a pothole so big 2 days ago that my wipers turned on???????? its a beautiful thing!
> *


So random!
:roflmao:


----------



## casper38

TTT :drama:


----------



## KAKALAK

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 3 2010, 10:11 PM~18979858
> *and i quote "thats all 6 batteries right there,  powerful as all a hell" get the fuck outta here with that one lol..
> 
> gotta love how he over locks the shit out of the car and even more so how the car kicks off towards to the driverside..FUNNY
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: ............a piece of wood ...wtf :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Nov 1 2010, 07:43 PM~18961323
> */v/MMi8dqdP6sI?fs here you go :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SargeistExistingII

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Nov 2 2010, 07:19 PM~18969566
> *I stopped watching when he pulled that hella cool pancake :cheesy: Im embarassed to be white now :happysad:
> *


:roflmao:
That's exactly where I stopped. They do give us whiteys a bad name.


----------



## SargeistExistingII

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Oct 29 2010, 04:46 PM~18941433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

u would think the bed dances......but...... :wow:


----------



## sicko87

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 30 2010, 12:33 AM~17645419
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



at least he got 2 fire extinguisher in the trunk :biggrin:


----------



## regallowlow187

> _Originally posted by SargeistExistingII_@Nov 8 2010, 12:42 PM~19016793
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


This trucks actually starting to grow on me the more I see it......



























No not really, I throw up a lil more in my mouth each time.... So glad its gone, hope theres no plans to rebuild that fucking thing :angry:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Nov 1 2010, 05:43 PM~18961323
> */v/MMi8dqdP6sI?fs here you go :thumbsup:
> *



6:25 "I put it there to keep the trunk from being broken into" Yet, no key needed to open the trunk.


----------



## Mr.Fleetwood94

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Donnie Brasco

TTT


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Nov 8 2010, 02:15 PM~19017406
> *This trucks actually starting to grow on me the more I see it......
> No not really, I throw up a lil more in my mouth each time.... So glad its gone, hope theres no plans to rebuild that fucking thing  :angry:
> *


yeh really! :biggrin: but dayuuum,i still think the bed dances


----------



## Big Roach Hydros

:roflmao: junk :roflmao:


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Nov 10 2010, 10:26 PM~19038067
> *yeh really! :biggrin: but dayuuum,i still think the bed dances
> *


I THINK IT WAS JUST LOSSE....


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by Kid Dee_@Oct 28 2010, 12:16 PM~18931732
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I seen a set of thoes welded upside down on a bridge,and the homie is on here......but I promised I would not reviel who he is or what car its on........ :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ......at least its hidden


----------



## Jimmy C

> _Originally posted by Mr.Fleetwood94_@Nov 7 2010, 07:46 PM~19011395
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



This fuckin' kid is retarted!!! They should NOT sell hydraulics or anything else to freakin' idiots like this. Why was he not laughed out of town by now. This clip is like a fuckin' joke. I can't believe it!!!


----------



## Jimmy C

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Nov 8 2010, 07:32 PM~19020170
> *6:25 "I put it there to keep the trunk from being broken into" Yet, no key needed to open the trunk.
> *


 A fuckin' piece of wood no less. WTF!!! Imagine having this kid as a son? Holy Shit!! I'd fuckin' kill him and the court would let me go after watching this clip.


----------



## GOOT

> _Originally posted by Donnie Brasco_@Nov 1 2010, 08:53 PM~18961942
> *this might be the worst video i have ever seen in my life
> *


X10000 Makes me sad to be white after watching this.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Nov 11 2010, 06:44 AM~19041254
> *I THINK IT WAS JUST LOSSE....
> *


yeh u rite


----------



## KingsWood

The car looks clean and built right, but this is definately a WOW :wow:


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Nov 11 2010, 12:44 PM~19042966
> *The car looks clean and built right, but this is definately a WOW :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fucking balls of steel! :wow:


----------



## SouthSide76

:wow: :wow: HOLY SHIT


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati+Nov 11 2010, 07:21 AM~19041351-->
> 
> 
> 
> I seen a set of thoes welded upside down on a bridge,and the homie is on here......but I promised I would not reviel who he is or what car its on........ :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ......at least its hidden
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> please do tell us!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Jimmy [email protected] 11 2010, 08:56 AM~19041847
> *This fuckin' kid is retarted!!!  They should NOT sell hydraulics or anything else to freakin' idiots like this.  Why was he not laughed out of town by now.  This clip is like a fuckin' joke.  I can't believe it!!!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2 :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Jimmy C_@Nov 11 2010, 08:59 AM~19041867
> *A fuckin' piece of wood no less.  WTF!!!  Imagine having this kid as a son?  Holy Shit!!  I'd fuckin' kill him and the court would let me go after watching this clip.
> *


i hear you bro! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 86cutt

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Nov 11 2010, 10:44 AM~19042966
> *The car looks clean and built right, but this is definately a WOW :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:   :biggrin:


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Nov 11 2010, 01:54 PM~19043040
> *fucking balls of steel! :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Nov 11 2010, 01:44 PM~19042966
> *The car looks clean and built right, but this is definately a WOW :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :ugh: hno: hno: :wow: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## FPEREZII

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Nov 11 2010, 11:44 AM~19042966
> *The car looks clean and built right, but this is definately a WOW :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## KingsWood

I thought he was going to flip it. I wonder if anyone ever has flipped a car while hopping, I saw a clip one time where a dude was on the freeway and a balljoint or something broke. But as soon as the car broke and swerved the clip was over, I dont guess it flipped.


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

> _Originally posted by GrumpysBird_@Apr 1 2010, 03:35 AM~17060100
> *Found on another Topic..... :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: WTF????


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 11 2010, 12:13 AM~17153883
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CMonte3

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Nov 11 2010, 12:44 PM~19042966
> *The car looks clean and built right, but this is definately a WOW :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Talk about going "Balls to the Wall" well shit, you only live once "Do That Damn Thing" :thumbsup:


----------



## regallowlow187

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Nov 11 2010, 11:44 AM~19042966
> *The car looks clean and built right, but this is definately a WOW :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wowzers :0 :0 :0


----------



## AndrewH

I dont get why the guy was serving, musta been busy pulling seat out his ass crack


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Nov 11 2010, 12:54 PM~19043040
> *fucking balls of steel! :wow:
> *


x2 :wow: :run: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## casper38

damn 100 pages of......... :ugh: :barf: ....TO BE CONTINUED.....


----------



## Donnie Brasco

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Nov 11 2010, 01:44 PM~19042966
> *The car looks clean and built right, but this is definately a WOW :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ight this video is a fuckin huge WOW :wow: :wow: ..im impressed but the down side to this is if this fool flipped and did some damage to someone else. our luck the fuckin gov't would start breaking all lowriders balls, jus for cruising and doin a nice 3wheel :biggrin:


----------



## caddyking

not safe. just like racers need to go to a legal track to for the safety of the public, so should characters like this. not hatin, the ride looks clean and gets good air, but the freeway is not where this thing belongs doin shit like that.


----------



## OUTHOPU

*It's the new taco chain bridge, going to be big in 2011.*


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 11 2010, 06:42 PM~19044918
> *It's the new taco chain bridge, going to be big in 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i was just about to post that up..beat me to it :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Nov 11 2010, 07:07 PM~19045117
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i was just about to post that up..beat me to it :biggrin:
> *


I had to. It's an instant classic. :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 11 2010, 04:42 PM~19044918
> *It's the new taco chain bridge, going to be big in 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :0


----------



## bedslead

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Nov 11 2010, 04:20 PM~19044761
> *not safe. just like racers need to go to a legal track to for the safety of the public, so should characters like this. not hatin, the ride looks clean and gets good air, but the freeway is not where this thing belongs doin shit like that.
> *


x2 this kind of crap gives more reason to fuk with riders :buttkick:


----------



## AndrewH

This towncar has some head bangin power! Too bad the guys don't know how to apply it!


----------



## Rick Flores

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Nov 11 2010, 11:44 AM~19042966
> *The car looks clean and built right, but this is definately a WOW :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 11 2010, 07:22 PM~19046248
> *This towncar has some head bangin power! Too bad the guys don't know how to apply it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 11 2010, 05:42 PM~19044918
> *It's the new taco chain bridge, going to be big in 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



But it looks to be triple reinforced with 1x1 18" box tubing!!! That should never have failed!!!


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Nov 11 2010, 11:44 AM~19042966
> *The car looks clean and built right, but this is definately a WOW :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's Raul from INDIVIDUALS in Phx. Gas hopping on the freeway at 80 mph hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ALPAq

My favorite :biggrin:


----------



## GONE TIP'N

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Nov 11 2010, 11:44 AM~19042966
> *The car looks clean and built right, but this is definately a WOW :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno: :thumbsup:


----------



## capriceman75

> _Originally posted by caprice75classic_@Nov 11 2010, 02:54 PM~19043040
> *fucking balls of steel! :wow:
> *


x9896989689


----------



## down79

fucking balls of steel! :wow:

fuck... :wow: :wow: thats some shit


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK+Nov 5 2010, 06:28 AM~18992297-->
> 
> 
> 
> they keep spinnin :cheesy:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Mr.Fleetwood94_@Nov 7 2010, 09:46 PM~19011395
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: 

I just lost my breakfast in my mouth...


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Nov 11 2010, 11:44 AM~19042966
> *The car looks clean and built right, but this is definately a WOW :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: crazy


----------



## La Lo

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Nov 11 2010, 11:44 AM~19042966
> *The car looks clean and built right, but this is definately a WOW :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I'm sorry this does nothing to impress me but makes me scared that an idiot like this is out there driving around with no regard for othes safty.This what the public see's and no wonder they think bad of Lowriders.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

fa'sho!


----------



## the natural

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Nov 11 2010, 11:44 AM~19042966
> *The car looks clean and built right, but this is definately a WOW :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


defiantly a hydraulic wow ! you a sick puppy!


----------



## capone530

that guy is an idiot and deserves to have his license yanked..imagine if it woulda flipped when he lost it and went in the other lane..guy is a retard.


----------



## arizonalow-480

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Nov 13 2010, 11:18 AM~19058896
> *that guy is an idiot and deserves to have his license yanked..imagine if it woulda flipped when he lost it and went in the other lane..guy is a retard.
> *


the cars around him were with him and knew what he was going to do, so no one could get hurt besides them.


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Nov 13 2010, 02:56 PM~19059359
> *the cars around him were with him and knew what he was going to do, so no one could get hurt besides them.
> *


X2 notice the hazards flashing..


----------



## miguel62

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Nov 11 2010, 11:09 PM~19048589
> *That's Raul from INDIVIDUALS in Phx. Gas hopping on the freeway at 80 mph hno:  hno:  hno:
> *


Tell your friend he is in idot!!!


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Nov 13 2010, 05:19 PM~19060631
> *Tell your friend he is in idot!!!
> *


x2 that car should be crushed at the junk yard


----------



## dj hearse

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Nov 13 2010, 07:15 PM~19061301
> *x2 that car should be crushed at the junk yard
> *


i dont agree with that but thats some crazy shit there


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Nov 13 2010, 12:56 PM~19059359
> *the cars around him were with him and knew what he was going to do, so no one could get hurt besides them.
> *


unless it flipped rolling over the center divide and killing or seriously hurting someone and they wonder why lowriders get a bad reputation theres a time n place for everything ,one day sum idiot is gonna fuck up so bad that lowriders might be banned from the roads for good and ruin it for the rest of us we already got a bad rep for being lowriders thinkn were gangbangin drug dealers when most of us are in it for fun n family


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 13 2010, 07:19 PM~19061331
> *i dont agree with that but thats some crazy shit there
> *


yea mabe not crush it but limit his lock up to 10inchs :biggrin:


----------



## WUTITDU

you guys act like people dont race down the highway or motorcyclers dont ride wheelies down the freeway.his car , his life.


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Nov 13 2010, 07:40 PM~19061482
> *you guys act like people dont race down the highway or motorcyclers dont ride wheelies down the freeway.his car , his life.
> *


thats why the cops take there rides n ppl die all the time in bike wrecks cause there idiots ,but ur rite his car his life but wen ur in public its every one elses life too.its all fun n games till he runs over your grandama or children then i bet ull change ur veiws  driving and a drivers liscense is a PRIVILEGE NOT A RIGHT and if a cop saw him do that they would yank his ass out the car n beat him then take his car for good


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by lilmikew86_@Nov 13 2010, 10:51 PM~19062022
> *thats why the cops take there rides n ppl die all the time in bike wrecks cause there idiots ,but ur rite his car his life but wen ur in public its every one elses life too.its all fun n games till he runs over your grandama or children then i bet ull change ur veiws  driving and a drivers liscense is a PRIVILEGE NOT A RIGHT and if a cop saw him do that they would yank his ass out the car n beat him then take his car for good
> *


Rodney king bitches....


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Nov 13 2010, 09:31 PM~19062316
> *Rodney king bitches....
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@Nov 3 2010, 07:21 PM~18979407
> *whoever built this sad piece of shit should never be allowed near tools again...
> *


for real or duct tape :biggrin:


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 12 2007, 10:24 PM~7245220
> *I mean.....wow!  Lets see what you guys have seen out there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was on a 69 impala that was previous built by Hi-Caliber.  For some reason the rear suspension was converted!
> *


sum one needs to take a welding class or buy a grinder


----------



## lilmikew86

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Feb 13 2007, 05:09 PM~7251297
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


quality :biggrin:


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Nov 13 2010, 10:10 PM~19061707
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also have a piston pump  with no motor just needs the rods and the pump head
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a boulevard pump......trade all that for some powerballs :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


nobody said it had to be about cars.. :biggrin: ..its a hell of a deal :wow:


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 13 2007, 12:39 AM~7245369
> *:burn:  That is all I have.... :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :uh: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Nov 11 2010, 12:44 PM~19042966
> *The car looks clean and built right, but this is definately a WOW :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


and he still couldnt hit bumper doing 80MPH on the freeway...but i will say it drove pretty straight going that fast with that high of a lock up


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 11 2010, 05:42 PM~19044918
> *It's the new taco chain bridge, going to be big in 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



haha what did they expect when u put all the pressure in one location under a car with the amount of pressure a hydro setup can do...im just shocked a cylinder didnt bend first..maybe next time they learn to spread the chains out more and not located them in one center location


----------



## BigVics58

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Oct 29 2010, 06:26 PM~18943262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Nov 13 2010, 05:19 PM~19060631
> *Tell your friend he is in idot!!!
> *


I didn't say he was a friend you idiot..tell him yourself :uh:


----------



## Donnie Brasco

TTT


----------



## AndrewH




----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 18 2010, 10:41 PM~19106102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: wtf


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 18 2010, 08:41 PM~19106102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I remember that car back in the mid 90s. I think it was a dancer


----------



## dj hearse

> _Originally posted by FineLine_@Nov 18 2010, 08:52 PM~19106191
> *I remember that car back in the mid 90s. I think it was a dancer
> *


i have that magazine that pics was in somwhere..i think it was orlies lowriding mag..


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 18 2010, 10:41 PM~19106102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is that from not being rienforced ? :wow:


----------



## Elpintor

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Jul 27 2010, 12:38 AM~18149810
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats what it looked like a year ago when he first bought the car. Homeboy has done a lot since then.
Here is what it looks like now.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 18 2010, 08:41 PM~19106102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im not sure what the wow is the buckle in the car or the number of dissconnects they used lol


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Nov 18 2010, 10:45 PM~19106797
> *is that from not being rienforced ? :wow:
> *



I'm sure it was reinfoirced, but it musta not been 'done right'

I used to hate seeing impalas as dancers and hoppers, I figured there were enough 80s cars out there to tear up


----------



## lowridincalivato

all good with a little bondo


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 18 2010, 08:41 PM~19106102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Dam what a waste..


----------



## KABEL




----------



## The Ghetto's Finest

my 79 cutty the day i bought it and a week later... i dont know what the guy was tinking, but i couldnt let it stay that way for long


----------



## Mr. A

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 18 2010, 11:30 PM~19107376
> *im not sure what the wow is the buckle in the car or the number of dissconnects they used lol
> *


LOL! ..SAME THING I WAS THINKING.


----------



## StreetDreamsCC

> _Originally posted by The Ghetto's Finest_@Nov 19 2010, 05:30 PM~19112520
> *my 79 cutty the day i bought it and a week later... i dont know what the guy was tinking, but i couldnt let it stay that way for long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Probably had all the batteries on the right side so it would sit on 3 wheel easier.

Either way it looked like crapola prior to the makeover.


----------



## The Ghetto's Finest

> _Originally posted by StreetDreamsCC_@Nov 19 2010, 04:35 PM~19112958
> *Probably had all the batteries on the right side so it would sit on 3 wheel easier.
> 
> Either way it looked like crapola prior to the makeover.
> *



fo sho! everything was on one brace that was bolted through the floor! you could literally pick up the front of the battery rack and move everything up and down... :thumbsdown:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 18 2010, 08:41 PM~19106102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam that sucks :wow:


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

:ugh: 
:dunno: 








:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Nov 19 2010, 08:45 PM~19114257
> *:ugh:
> :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Nov 19 2010, 07:45 PM~19114257
> *:ugh:
> :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 hno:


----------



## miguel62

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 18 2010, 08:41 PM~19106102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:   Why would you do that!!!!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 18 2010, 10:30 PM~19107376
> *im not sure what the wow is the buckle in the car or the number of dissconnects they used lol
> *


The more disconnects the more u get up higher.


----------



## SPOOON

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Nov 19 2010, 10:45 PM~19114257
> *:ugh:
> :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



R U FUCKIN SERIOUS 

LOOKS LIKE A FIRE WAITING TO HAPPEN


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Nov 20 2010, 10:55 AM~19117604
> *R U FUCKIN SERIOUS
> 
> LOOKS LIKE A FIRE WAITING TO HAPPEN
> *


 :werd:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Nov 20 2010, 09:54 AM~19117249
> *The more disconnects the more u get up higher.
> *


sweet im gunna put another 3 on my car then :biggrin:


----------



## mister smiley

> _Originally posted by capone530_@Nov 13 2010, 07:18 PM~19058896
> *that guy is an idiot and deserves to have his license yanked..imagine if it woulda flipped when he lost it and went in the other lane..guy is a retard.
> *


thats one of the good things about phoenix.your almost guaranteed to see some one gas hoppin down the freeway its a rush.


----------



## hitinswchzonbichs

Try blowing out a lower balljoint going 55 down the freeway hopping THATS A RUSH!


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by hitinswchzonbichs_@Nov 21 2010, 07:15 AM~19123135
> *Try blowing out a lower balljoint going 55 down the freeway hopping THATS A RUSH!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## DanielDucati

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Nov 19 2010, 07:45 PM~19114257
> *:ugh:
> :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 hno:


----------



## ENVIUS

Seen this S10 at a local show.......



















.....


----------



## AndrewH

Hey you got the number to Backyard Customs? I need some work done


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Nov 21 2010, 10:31 AM~19123474
> *Seen this S10 at a local show.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> *


it looks clean if u squint ur eyes :squint: uffin: :420:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 21 2010, 08:47 AM~19123519
> *Hey you got the number to Backyard Customs? I need some work done
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## baggedout81

Think that shit takes the cake there :barf: :barf: hno: hno: :around: :around: 


It was better off stock


----------



## low4oshow

:wow: :wow: 






:uh: :wow: screwed up frame!


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 21 2010, 12:39 PM~19124794
> *:wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :wow:  screwed up frame!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## regallowlow187

Seeing this shit makes me feel much better about the shit I do :happysad: 


















.....
[/quote]


----------



## dj hearse

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Nov 21 2010, 08:31 AM~19123474
> *Seen this S10 at a local show.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> *


at least the sticker says what kind of install it is.. :biggrin:


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 21 2010, 01:39 PM~19124794
> *:wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :wow:  screwed up frame!
> *


the ass end of the car is waving at the spectators. ha ha ha ha


----------



## GoodTimes317

That towncar is super nice.. I would ride it.. :wow:


----------



## 214monte

> Seeing this shit makes me feel much better about the shit I do :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....


[/quote]



hahaha tie down straps to hold the pumps down :wow: :burn:


----------



## 88.SPOKES.

> _Originally posted by SPOOON_@Nov 20 2010, 11:55 AM~19117604
> *R U FUCKIN SERIOUS
> 
> LOOKS LIKE A FIRE WAITING TO HAPPEN
> *


 :dunno: what are you talking about??? This was built by some local "professionals" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
in that pic they had already cleaned it up


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Nov 21 2010, 08:31 AM~19123474
> *Seen this S10 at a local show.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> *


 :wow: WOW :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 18 2010, 08:41 PM~19106102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## thephatlander

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 21 2010, 11:39 AM~19124794
> *:wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :wow:  screwed up frame!
> *



Any one knows what setup?


----------



## Z3dr0ck

by size of that quarter crease im gonna guess ten plus batts


----------



## down79

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 18 2010, 09:41 PM~19106102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :buttkick:


----------



## Mitch

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 18 2010, 08:41 PM~19106102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wow i remember watching that happen back in the day in wichita....


----------



## S.T.C.C.760

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 18 2010, 07:41 PM~19106102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :uh: :twak: Fail


----------



## crucialjp

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 21 2010, 01:39 PM~19124794
> *:wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :wow:  screwed up frame!
> *


The whole trunk area was flexing :0


----------



## casper38

TTT


----------



## CANUHOP

> _Originally posted by Mitch_@Nov 23 2010, 05:21 PM~19145760
> *wow i remember  watching that happen back in the day in wichita....
> *


That was HERE?! When was that??? Can't believe I missed it! :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 21 2010, 01:39 PM~19124794
> *:wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :wow:  screwed up frame!
> *


that car has so much weight in the rear it buckled the rear quarters or the frame gave out from the weight


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@Nov 25 2010, 12:33 AM~19158126
> *That was HERE?! When was that??? Can't believe I missed it!  :0
> *


Yea. You can see the street beat audio banner hanging on the fence. It was at a reflections car show at century 2


----------



## Mitch

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP_@Nov 24 2010, 10:33 PM~19158126
> *That was HERE?! When was that??? Can't believe I missed it!  :0
> *


back in the late 90's, i have it on an old video camera


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

:0


----------



## KingsWood

:0


----------



## CoupeDTS




----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 25 2010, 08:26 PM~19164638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: what is that :wow:


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Nov 25 2010, 07:31 PM~19164664
> *:uh: what is that :wow:
> *


found it on photobucket. apparently theyre putting bags on a S10 and trying to slam it. You dont wanna see what they did to the spring pockets lol


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 21 2010, 02:39 PM~19124794
> *:wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :wow:  screwed up frame!
> *


somebody take the damn switch handle away from him :0


----------



## KingsWood

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 25 2010, 05:35 PM~19164682
> *found it on photobucket.  apparently theyre putting bags on a S10 and trying to slam it.  You dont wanna see what they did to the spring pockets lol
> *


 :happysad: yes we do!


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Nov 25 2010, 06:26 PM~19165021
> *:happysad:  yes we do!
> *



:yes:


----------



## cuate64

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Nov 25 2010, 06:26 PM~19165021
> *:happysad:  yes we do!
> *


x1000


----------



## CoupeDTS

not sure whats goin on there? Supposedly he customized it?


----------



## CoupeDTS




----------



## S10lifted

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 25 2010, 10:55 PM~19166043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


They pie cut the uppers to change the angle of the ball joint. A LOT of mini-truckers have done that. The frame and lowers have been "clearanced" but poorly done. I hope they aren't running a fast bag setup....


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Nov 25 2010, 11:41 PM~19166381
> *They pie cut the uppers to change the angle of the ball joint. A LOT of mini-truckers have done that. The frame and lowers have been "clearanced" but poorly done. I hope they aren't running a fast bag setup....
> *


lol, yep i was lookin up pie and that shit came up


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Oct 29 2010, 06:26 PM~18943262
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn :wow:


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by SargeistExistingII_@Nov 8 2010, 02:42 PM~19016793
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



:barf:


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 25 2010, 11:42 PM~19166389
> *lol, yep i was lookin up pie and that shit came up
> *


 :uh: :squint:


----------



## BIG STUART~GT

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Nov 26 2010, 07:07 AM~19167745
> *:uh:  :squint:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Nov 19 2010, 10:45 PM~19114257
> *:ugh:
> :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:around: :around:


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Nov 26 2010, 09:07 AM~19167745
> *:uh:  :squint:
> *


lol it was thanksgiving and off topic needed some pie pics :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse

:biggrin:


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 26 2010, 08:46 PM~19171119
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :0 :barf: 
who ever did that should be banned from lowriders :twak:


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 26 2010, 07:37 PM~19170631
> *lol it was thanksgiving and off topic needed some pie pics  :biggrin:
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac

:wow: :uh:


----------



## regallowlow187

Please tell me that you are just very good with photoshop :wow: :wow: 




> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 26 2010, 06:46 PM~19171119
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## arizonalow-480

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 25 2010, 05:38 PM~19164703
> *somebody take the damn switch handle away from him  :0
> *


poor frame, you see how far that back end folded?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Nov 26 2010, 10:27 PM~19171823
> *poor frame, you see how far that back end folded?
> *


Who cares it was just a ugly 4 door Lincoln anyways. At least it was a clean 2 door.


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Nov 19 2010, 09:45 PM~19114257
> *:ugh:
> :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


even the puppy waz like WTF!!! :wow:


----------



## MB671

projects, projects... hang in there vic, she'll get there :thumbsup:


----------



## dj hearse

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Nov 26 2010, 07:46 PM~19171541
> *Please tell me that you are just very good with photoshop  :wow:  :wow:
> *


no sir,,he first pic i found on some site about how to lift your car to fit on the big wheels and the owner of this car was very proud of the install..the other two came into my shop a few years ago.i love that rear cylinder and the switch box was in the trunk since he liked hittinh the switches wile parked with the trunk open?


----------



## dj hearse

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Nov 26 2010, 07:10 PM~19171289
> *:uh:  :0 :barf:
> who ever did that should be banned from lowriders  :twak:
> *


the two last pics on the bottom was a guy who came into the shop a few years ago with his 66 impala.he had some guy do the set up and he thought it ws a good job..even putting the switch box in the trunk since the guy who installed it said he did that on his hopper so you can hop it while it was parked with the trunk open..everything on the car was horrible.8 mix mathced batteries with anything laying around to make them fit.wiring everywhere. :angry:


----------



## RF LINCOLN

This is the rear end to a Monte We Picked up a while back..
Sorry Ass Shit


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by dj hearse+Nov 26 2010, 06:46 PM~19171119-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> great lift kit on the top pic!!!  (SARCASM!)
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dj hearse_@Nov 27 2010, 07:46 PM~19178205
> *no sir,,he first pic i found on some site about how to lift your car to fit on the big wheels and the owner of this car was very proud of the install..the other two came into my shop a few years ago.i love that rear cylinder and the switch box was in the trunk since he liked hitting the switches while parked with the trunk open?
> *


damb that must've been a kid?


----------



## dj hearse

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Nov 27 2010, 11:25 PM~19180091
> *great lift kit on the top pic!!!   (SARCASM!)
> damb that must've been a kid?
> *


actully he was about 26 year old guy wanna be gangster and wanna be drug dealer.his brother ended up buying my lincoln town car that was juiced and i wasnt even trying to sell it..


----------



## NINJA

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Nov 27 2010, 10:20 PM~19178497
> *This is the rear end to a Monte We Picked up a while back..
> Sorry Ass Shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


"why go buy more steel, lets see what kind of reinforcement we can come up with from all the scrap we have laying around"


----------



## regal85

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Nov 13 2010, 12:56 PM~19059359
> *the cars around him were with him and knew what he was going to do, so no one could get hurt besides them.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## miguel62

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Nov 26 2010, 09:30 PM~19172276
> *even the puppy waz like WTF!!! :wow:
> *



lol......ESTE GUEY!!!!Con el tal puppy!!!!!


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 26 2010, 07:46 PM~19171119
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF ?


----------



## the natural

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Nov 27 2010, 08:20 PM~19178497
> *This is the rear end to a Monte We Picked up a while back..
> Sorry Ass Shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



is it me or are the cylinders welded too far to the left :uh:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 28 2010, 12:10 AM~19180424
> *actully he was about 26 year old guy wanna be  gangster and wanna be drug dealer.his brother ended up buying my lincoln town car that was juiced and i wasnt even trying to sell it..
> *


More money than brains i assume! :uh: 
And it's always good to sell a ride when you don't even put them up for sale. No tire kickers and no wasting your time!


----------



## down79

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Nov 27 2010, 09:20 PM~19178497
> *This is the rear end to a Monte We Picked up a while back..
> Sorry Ass Shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam :wow:


----------



## HANK_HILL

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Nov 28 2010, 07:26 PM~19185353
> *More money than brains i assume! :uh:
> And it's always good to sell a ride when you don't even put them up for sale. No tire kickers and no wasting your time!
> *


arent you the guy who has diamond plate on his cutt? :scrutinize:


----------



## CoupeDTS

i never seen that beginning part of the impala gettin hopped on :wow:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 25 2010, 05:26 PM~19164638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dum asses :|


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by the natural_@Nov 28 2010, 04:47 PM~19183650
> *is it me or are the cylinders welded too far to the left :uh:
> *



nah, I'm pretty sure Bob villa did this ride by the looks of it


----------



## dj hearse

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Nov 28 2010, 07:26 PM~19185353
> *More money than brains i assume! :uh:
> And it's always good to sell a ride when you don't even put them up for sale. No tire kickers and no wasting your time!
> *


yes sir..that was back in the good ole days when people had money..lol..the funny thing about that was i had my juiced town car in front of my shop for advertisement with a sign for the shop,i got a call asking if it was for sale..i said ..sure..i walked up to where the lincoln was and they was a bunch of guys.i opend the trunk to show them the set up and he asked me how much..i said $3,500 not really thinking they had any money.right after i told them the amount the one guy reached in his pocket and started pulling ou money and throwing it in the trunk of my car.i started counting it and the guy tells his freind go get me some more money out of my car..i was like damn...he didnt want to test drive it or nothing..so i couted it to 3,500 and said ill go get the title..walked to the shop got the title signed it off..he said cool thansk loaded up in the car while i was trying to remove the tag i was going inside the car trying to get anything left in the car that was mine while they where getting in the car gave them the keys and they hauled ass...quick..
now heres where i thought it got funny..as i was walking to the shop and suprised how fast the sale went i got in the shop to re count the money hwn my beep beep on my pnone went off.it was a freind saying ..hey did you hear..chaneys" a local buy here pay here car lot" was just robbed at gun point and got away with alot of cash..i was like ohh shit..i asked did they get he guys...nd then a long silence and he said no but they retrived the cash that was droped as they ran away...
i thought it was funny :biggrin:


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by S10lifted_@Nov 25 2010, 10:41 PM~19166381
> *They pie cut the uppers to change the angle of the ball joint. A LOT of mini-truckers have done that. The frame and lowers have been "clearanced" but poorly done. I hope they aren't running a fast bag setup....
> *


the lowers are hacked, but the frame appears to be fine..


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Nov 27 2010, 08:20 PM~19178497
> *This is the rear end to a Monte We Picked up a while back..
> Sorry Ass Shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



CHROME IT :biggrin:


----------



## Donnie Brasco

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Nov 29 2010, 11:44 AM~19189313
> *CHROME IT  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Nov 29 2010, 04:46 AM~19188279
> *the lowers are hacked, but the frame appears to be fine..
> *



Do the airbag guys reinforce around the pocket after cutting out the lip and half the pocket itself? that inward curl has got to be alot of the strength...


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 29 2010, 04:22 PM~19191691
> *Do the airbag guys reinforce around the pocket after cutting out the lip and half the pocket itself? that inward curl has got to be alot of the strength...
> *


Nope,unless there on nitro w/ big lines an high psi.Allot of teh cars/trucks i've seen dont have problems.Usually if it's they DONT cut like that.An they cut out w/ angles,tends to crack.

Like this


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Nov 29 2010, 05:26 PM~19191727
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That right there is a perfect example of a stress riser. It will crack there every time. I try to explain that very thing to so many people and they just don't get it.


----------



## jucedin2years

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Nov 29 2010, 10:02 PM~19193504
> *That right there is a perfect example of a stress riser. It will crack there every time. I try to explain that very thing to so many people and they just don't get it.
> *


Yep. If nothing else, drill a 1/2" hole at the intersection before you cut, then cut to the hole.


----------



## ROCK OUT




----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Nov 30 2010, 09:17 PM~19204042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


waht the hell what is that some kind of ghetto ass four link


----------



## droppen98

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Nov 30 2010, 07:20 PM~19204064
> *waht the hell what is that some kind of ghetto ass four link
> *



i just seen that for sale :biggrin:


----------



## mister smiley

> _Originally posted by the natural_@Nov 28 2010, 11:47 PM~19183650
> *is it me or are the cylinders welded too far to the left :uh:
> *


thats custom doggy. have to pay extra for that. :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Nov 30 2010, 07:17 PM~19204042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


kinda scary the shit some people do. :wow:


----------



## regallowlow187

Is this on a malibu wagon for sale on here??? 




> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Nov 30 2010, 06:17 PM~19204042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Nov 30 2010, 06:17 PM~19204042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that is a easy way to keep pinion angle in line on hoppers


----------



## CANUHOP

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Nov 30 2010, 06:17 PM~19204042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 As horrible and unsafe as that looks, the workmanship isn't near as bad as some of the shit that you can see on this thread!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by HANK_HILL+Nov 28 2010, 08:01 PM~19185712-->
> 
> 
> 
> arent you the guy who has diamond plate on his cutt?  :scrutinize:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dimond-plate is gone.... that's the way i bought it from the *******.... now go fuck yourself.... :cheesy:
> ..
> <!--QuoteBegin-dj hearse_@Nov 29 2010, 02:01 AM~19188153
> *yes sir..that was back in the good ole days when people had money..lol..the funny thing about that was i had my juiced town car in front of my shop for advertisement with a sign for the shop,i got a call asking if it was for sale..i said ..sure..i walked up to where the lincoln was and they was a bunch of guys.i opend the trunk to show them the set up and he asked me how much..i said $3,500 not really thinking they had any money.right after i told them the amount the one guy reached in his pocket and started pulling ou money and throwing it in the trunk of my car.i started counting it and the guy tells his freind go get me some more money out of my car..i was like damn...he didnt want to test drive it or nothing..so i couted it to 3,500 and said ill go get the title..walked to the shop got the title signed it off..he said cool thansk loaded up in the car while i was trying to remove the tag  i was going inside the car trying to get anything left in the car that was mine while they where getting in the car gave them the keys and they hauled ass...quick..
> now heres where i thought it got funny..as i was walking to the shop and suprised how fast the sale went i got in the shop to re count the money hwn my beep beep on my pnone went off.it was a freind saying ..hey did you hear..chaneys" a local buy here pay here car lot" was just robbed at gun point and got away with alot of cash..i was like ohh shit..i asked did they get he guys...nd then a long silence and he said no but they retrived the cash that was droped as they ran away...
> i thought it was funny :biggrin:
> *


hilarious...... you sure your car wasn't in a scene from the movie heat?


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Nov 30 2010, 06:49 PM~19204883
> *Is this on a malibu wagon for sale on here???
> *


yeah i easpecially like the effort they but in making the crooked ass top hump :cheesy:


----------



## phx rider

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Nov 13 2010, 11:27 PM~19062983
> *and he still couldnt hit bumper doing 80MPH on the freeway...but i will say it drove pretty straight going that fast with that high of a lock up
> *


 :uh: :uh: nice regal with fat whitewalls, any pictures of the setup in this topic?


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Nov 30 2010, 07:17 PM~19204042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats called "I dont know how things work, but its just a hopper so it'll fit in"


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Dec 1 2010, 12:14 AM~19206431
> *:uh:  :uh:  nice regal with fat whitewalls, any pictures of the setup in this topic?
> *


:0 :0 :uh:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Nov 30 2010, 06:17 PM~19204042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



This is the second car I've seen with that exact same setup. :uh:


----------



## StreetFame

BROKEN BRIDGE!


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 2 2010, 05:45 PM~19222152
> *BROKEN BRIDGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 2 2010, 06:45 PM~19222152
> *BROKEN BRIDGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 2 2010, 05:45 PM~19222152
> *BROKEN BRIDGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Nov 27 2010, 08:20 PM~19178497
> *This is the rear end to a Monte We Picked up a while back..
> Sorry Ass Shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 26 2010, 06:46 PM~19171119
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: thats fucked :0


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 2 2010, 08:45 PM~19222152
> *BROKEN BRIDGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


don't let your friends weld your bridge with a 110v flux welder! That was just barely stuck together!


----------



## lowrider 4 life

> _Originally posted by StreetFame_@Dec 2 2010, 07:45 PM~19222152
> *BROKEN BRIDGE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:wow: wtf 

what kind of car :wow:


----------



## dougy83

Dam sucks to be them with the bridge broken


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by lowrider 4 life_@Dec 2 2010, 08:30 PM~19222989
> *:wow: wtf
> 
> what kind of car  :wow:
> *


i guess a bid body or maybe caprice bubble.


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by Airborne+Dec 2 2010, 07:40 PM~19222591-->
> 
> 
> 
> don't let your friends weld your bridge with a 110v flux welder! That was just barely stuck together!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :yes:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowrider 4 life_@Dec 2 2010, 08:30 PM~19222989
> *:wow: wtf
> 
> what kind of car  :wow:
> *


BIG BODY


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Damn that shit is fukd pretty bad.


----------



## casper38

damn thats fucked up what happened to this car....it has nothing to do with lowriders but check it out


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Dec 6 2010, 09:33 PM~19258075
> *damn thats fucked up what happened to this car....it has nothing to do with lowriders but check it out
> 
> 
> 
> *


Some one must of not liked him :angry:


----------



## MR.MEMO

that was a clean cutty hes lucky they didnt just retag it


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Dec 6 2010, 10:51 PM~19258297
> *Some one must of not liked him :angry:
> *


ex girlfriend maybe :dunno: ..i remember going threw that b4 :happysad: :angry:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Dec 6 2010, 09:57 PM~19258369
> *ex girlfriend maybe :dunno: ..i remember going threw that b4 :happysad:  :angry:
> *


I remember one time this fools dragged my car with big ass truck out of mom's drive way. I ran out with my 40 cal. shot out most of my front end half a sleep . I found my car a bout 5 block from my mom's


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Dec 6 2010, 09:33 PM~19258075
> *damn thats fucked up what happened to this car....it has nothing to do with lowriders but check it out
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats just what happens when you drive thru San Francisco after a world series game


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 6 2010, 11:21 PM~19258686
> *Thats just what happens when you drive thru San Francisco after a world series game
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Unity_Jon

At the end it says "what goes around comes around" is he saying that he jacked cars previously and they caught up with him ?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Damn shotup ur own ride. U got pics of ur shot up ride? 
I think sticky rice would have held the bridge much better.


----------



## RF LINCOLN

Spring came though the trunk


----------



## HANK_HILL

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Nov 30 2010, 08:13 PM~19205146
> *dimond-plate is gone.... that's the way i bought it from the *******.... now go fuck yourself.... :cheesy:
> *


 :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## tkustomstx




----------



## nyd40cal

FAT BITCH !!!


----------



## down79

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Dec 11 2010, 06:45 PM~19303023
> *
> 
> 
> 
> FAT BITCH !!!
> *


I have seen that over and over...still fuckin hilarious :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by down79_@Dec 12 2010, 09:36 AM~19306652
> *I have seen that over and over...still fuckin hilarious  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Dec 11 2010, 05:45 PM~19303023
> *
> 
> 
> 
> FAT BITCH !!!
> *



never get tired of this one always get a good laugh out of it hahaha :drama: :burn: :burn:


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 18 2010, 09:41 PM~19106102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW Y WAT DO PEOPLE BE THINKING


----------



## beanerman

:wow:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by beanerman_@Dec 12 2010, 11:51 PM~19311312
> *:wow:
> *


HEY ITS BEANERMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HES ONLY 5' TALL!!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## KERRBSS

:uh:


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Dec 14 2010, 10:36 PM~19328515
> *just looks a little odd to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just looks a little pointless to me


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 19 2010, 02:35 PM~19111257
> *I'm sure it was reinfoirced, but it musta not been 'done right'
> 
> I used to hate seeing impalas as dancers and hoppers, I figured there were enough 80s cars out there to tear up
> *


but if its an old pic maybe from the early 90s 64s were not hard to come by back then


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Dec 11 2010, 05:45 PM~19303023
> *
> 
> 
> 
> FAT BITCH !!!
> *


CLASSIC!


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 12 2010, 10:41 AM~19306665
> *x2
> *


x3 gets me everytime


----------



## -2-5-3-

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Dec 11 2010, 06:45 PM~19303023
> *
> 
> 
> 
> FAT BITCH !!!
> *


Does the car real have hydros or is she just bouncing in her seat.LOL


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by tkustomstx_@Dec 10 2010, 11:43 PM~19297937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what brand cylinders are those? homeboy bought a set yesterday but not sure what brand they are


----------



## OGJordan

> _Originally posted by Unity_Jon_@Dec 8 2010, 08:56 AM~19270826
> *At the end it says "what goes around comes around" is he saying that he jacked cars previously and they caught up with him ?
> *



No, he's saying it will come back to the people who stole his car.


----------



## down79

> _Originally posted by 2-5-3-_@Dec 15 2010, 12:32 AM~19330339
> *Does the car real have hydros or is she just bouncing in her seat.LOL
> *


THAT SHIT IS STILL FUNNY :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

:0


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by OLDSKOOLWAYS_@Dec 16 2010, 02:15 PM~19344104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Anson72_@Dec 16 2010, 04:33 PM~19344298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


anyone building a stupid high lockup hopper needs to see this. It's called triangulation.


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 16 2010, 02:57 PM~19344460
> *anyone building a stupid high lockup hopper needs to see this. It's called triangulation.
> *


Standin 2 wheel!!! :cheesy:


----------



## RF LINCOLN

Check this out :wow: :wow:


----------



## caprice75classic

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Dec 16 2010, 08:28 PM~19347165
> *Check this out :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Dec 16 2010, 08:28 PM~19347165
> *Check this out :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WFT!!!!!!!!
ANY Truth to this :0


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Dec 16 2010, 09:28 PM~19347165
> *Check this out :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i say its BULLSHIT....i thought he was ganna die from working under the car without jackstands .. i know ppl have died from that


----------



## muffin_man

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Dec 16 2010, 07:28 PM~19347165
> *Check this out :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## arabretard

his girl would get it


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by OLDSKOOLWAYS_@Dec 16 2010, 01:15 PM~19344104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


looks like it needed the chains to be angled back toward the back bumper instead of straight up...just my .o2


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Dec 16 2010, 07:28 PM~19347165
> *Check this out :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats crazy as hell...


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Dec 16 2010, 07:28 PM~19347165
> *Check this out :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I hope you guys know that most of those episodes are urban myths.


----------



## down79

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Dec 17 2010, 01:44 AM~19349859
> *I hope you guys know that most of those episodes are urban myths.
> *


yea but thats a good one


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Nov 30 2010, 08:59 PM~19205008
> *that is a easy way to keep pinion angle in line on hoppers
> *


OR SOMEONE DONT KNOW WHAT THE HELL THERE DOING!!!


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Nov 30 2010, 07:17 PM~19204042
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL


----------



## caddyking

it's amazing how they stereotype lowriders. fucking idiots.


----------



## down79




----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 17 2010, 09:29 AM~19351055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: hno:


----------



## GALLO 59

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Dec 16 2010, 06:28 PM~19347165
> *Check this out :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


way to die #415 fucking that bitch without a rubber in the back seat


----------



## dougy83

That vid is wack hes tuning up the hydraulics he lays underneath the driver side n for gets to put the balljoint bolt on but the balljoint breaks on the passenger side not only that but if he really forgot to put it on the first click he would give it it would ve came apart


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wat up homie howz u been bro.


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 17 2010, 03:49 PM~19354508
> *Wat up homie howz u been bro.
> *


Good bro was tryin to finish my regal for a toy drive tomarrow but didn't make it was at the shop earlier helping pjay n china get ready


----------



## cuate64

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Dec 17 2010, 03:36 PM~19354403
> *That vid is wack hes tuning up the hydraulics he lays underneath the driver side n for gets to put the balljoint bolt on but the balljoint breaks on the passenger side not only that but if he really forgot to put it on the first click he would give it it would ve came apart
> *


x2


----------



## So.Cal Hopper

> _Originally posted by chairmnofthboard_@Dec 17 2010, 01:44 AM~19349859
> *I hope you guys know that most of those episodes are urban myths.
> *


 :biggrin: My car caught fire 3 times that day check the 1:30 mark the blue monte


----------



## caddyking

were you the one checkin out Pinky, or did they hire "real" actors :uh:


----------



## down79




----------



## down79

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Dec 17 2010, 02:38 PM~19353407
> *way to die #415  fucking that bitch without a rubber in the back seat
> *


HOODRAT


----------



## TRAVIESO87

Aint that big johns caprice in that video?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Dec 17 2010, 03:51 PM~19354526
> *Good bro was tryin to finish my regal for a toy drive tomarrow but didn't make it was at the shop earlier helping pjay n china get ready
> *


No worry homie. Ur turn will is up soon so wen it gets out, its gonna be bangin. I heard wat u doin and wat u got.


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 18 2010, 12:20 PM~19360971
> *No worry homie. Ur turn will is up soon so wen it gets out, its gonna be bangin. I heard wat u doin and wat u got.
> *


Shh lol


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Dec 16 2010, 10:28 PM~19347165
> *Check this out :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now his girl is with the other dude :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 2 2010, 09:40 PM~19222591
> *don't let your friends weld your bridge with a 110v flux welder! That was just barely stuck together!
> *


I dont think it was the welder as much as I think it was the person welding.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Dec 18 2010, 06:21 PM~19362069
> *I dont think it was the welder as much as I think it was the person welding.
> *


probably a combo of both


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by OLDSKOOLWAYS_@Dec 16 2010, 01:15 PM~19344104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :0


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Dec 17 2010, 08:29 AM~19351055
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## SPOOK82

TTT


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Dec 16 2010, 08:28 PM~19347165
> *Check this out :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 THOSE CARS ARE MORE THAN LIKELY ACTORS RIGHT?


----------



## gizmoscustoms

:0


----------



## DRUID

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Dec 17 2010, 03:36 PM~19354403
> *That vid is wack hes tuning up the hydraulics he lays underneath the driver side n for gets to put the balljoint bolt on but the balljoint breaks on the passenger side not only that but if he really forgot to put it on the first click he would give it it would ve came apart
> *


Yeah I would like to hear the real story if it actually every happened. I've always thought one day somebody is going to get shoved under a car hitting 70+ and land right on them with all these fools standing up against the car when its up, but I've never seen or heard of it happening.


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@Dec 21 2010, 01:53 PM~19385893
> *Yeah I would like to hear the real story if it actually every happened. I've always thought one day somebody is going to get shoved under a car hitting 70+ and land right on them with all these fools standing up against the car when its up, but I've never seen or heard of it happening.
> *



ive always thought the same


----------



## So.Cal Hopper

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Dec 18 2010, 02:07 AM~19358720
> *were you the one checkin out Pinky, or did they hire "real" actors :uh:
> *


 :biggrin: I was in the back of the Monte holding the trunk open


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@Dec 21 2010, 01:53 PM~19385893
> *Yeah I would like to hear the real story if it actually every happened. I've always thought one day somebody is going to get shoved under a car hitting 70+ and land right on them with all these fools standing up against the car when its up, but I've never seen or heard of it happening.
> *


Imagine if it ever did land on sum 1 it would be sum nasty shit to see n that's alot of weight coming dwn peeps need to becarefull on the vid there's no way the spring would ve threw him under the car but it sure would hurt like hell


----------



## fatso67




----------



## TRAVIESO87

> _Originally posted by fatso67_@Dec 27 2010, 03:43 PM~19432403
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: I dunno what's more fucked up the tree or that shitty weld


----------



## alex75

^^^^^^wood chipper? :dunno:


----------



## fatso67

I have to admit i have used Wood Blocks ( 4x4 ) to keep the arms open when i move cars around my shop fom time to time. But this shit was to much. the dude i got the car from was going to let me drive it home like this.
thank god it didn't have i batt in it or i probley would have. Learned my lesson thow, never buy a car in the middle of the night.


----------



## fatso67




----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by DRUID_@Dec 21 2010, 10:53 PM~19385893
> *Yeah I would like to hear the real story if it actually every happened. I've always thought one day somebody is going to get shoved under a car hitting 70+ and land right on them with all these fools standing up against the car when its up, but I've never seen or heard of it happening.
> *


x2!!


or someone getting a hole in there chest from a flying coil


----------



## GALLO 59

I know this is a stupid question, but what makes and causes hydraulics to catch on fire. Seen pics of cars completely destroyed cause of fire in trunk


----------



## regallowlow187

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Dec 27 2010, 08:12 PM~19434822
> *I know this is a stupid question, but what makes and causes hydraulics to catch on fire. Seen pics of cars completely destroyed cause of fire in trunk
> *



setups like these :dunno:


----------



## 81.7.TX.

I always cringe when i see this one!! :wow:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by 81.7.TX._@Dec 28 2010, 07:55 AM~19438620
> *
> 
> 
> 
> I always cringe when i see this one!!  :wow:
> *


"thats a﻿ nasty rimjob" LOL


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Nov 25 2010, 06:26 PM~19164638
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Is that how u reinforce a lower arm ? :wow: :wow:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 20 2010, 11:59 PM~19121977
> *sweet im gunna put another 3 on my car then  :biggrin:
> *


 U need it :biggrin:


----------



## Firefly

> _Originally posted by impalaray_@Dec 28 2010, 05:12 AM~19434822
> *I know this is a stupid question, but what makes and causes hydraulics to catch on fire. Seen pics of cars completely destroyed cause of fire in trunk
> *


Motors that catch on fire, because of sticking solenoids that keep current flowing to the motor.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by RF LINCOLN_@Dec 16 2010, 08:28 PM~19347165
> *Check this out :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


im calling bullshit on this one...if he left the castle nut off the balljoint..first lick the balljoint would have seperated and the car would have never left the ground....probably a bullshit store they came up with to cover up the homies murder lol

and honestly who tunes up a hydraulic setup underneath the front of the car....give me the phone number to these morons..this shit just didnt happen..plain and simple


----------



## ModernTimes_Ep

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 29 2010, 01:21 AM~19447168
> *im calling bullshit on this one...if he left the castle nut off the balljoint..first lick the balljoint would have seperated and the car would have never left the ground....probably a bullshit store they came up with to cover up the homies murder lol
> 
> and honestly who tunes up a hydraulic setup underneath the front of the car....give me the phone number to these morons..this shit just didnt happen..plain and simple
> *



I NEVER HEARD ABOUT THIS HAPPENING DOWN HERE IN EL PASO?
I CALL IT BULLSHIT :biggrin:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 29 2010, 01:21 AM~19447168
> *im calling bullshit on this one...if he left the castle nut off the balljoint..first lick the balljoint would have seperated and the car would have never left the ground....probably a bullshit store they came up with to cover up the homies murder lol
> 
> and honestly who tunes up a hydraulic setup underneath the front of the car....give me the phone number to these morons..this shit just didnt happen..plain and simple
> *



straight up BULLCHIT :biggrin:


----------



## cuate64

> _Originally posted by ModernTimes_Ep_@Dec 29 2010, 08:10 PM~19453078
> *I NEVER HEARD ABOUT THIS HAPPENING DOWN HERE IN EL PASO?
> I CALL IT BULLSHIT :biggrin:
> *


x64


----------



## sic713

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 29 2010, 01:21 AM~19447168
> *im calling bullshit on this one...if he left the castle nut off the balljoint..first lick the balljoint would have seperated and the car would have never left the ground....probably a bullshit store they came up with to cover up the homies murder lol
> 
> and honestly who tunes up a hydraulic setup underneath the front of the car....give me the phone number to these morons..this shit just didnt happen..plain and simple
> *


yea.. something like thos would of spreaded over the lowrider community quit.. especially on lay it low... its bullshit.. just an death ideal some dumb producer had in mind..


----------



## lone star

that video is pathetic.


----------



## BIG DADDY COUPE

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Dec 6 2010, 08:51 PM~19258297
> *Some one must of not liked him :angry:
> *



damn looks lik sumone owed sumone sum cash fo tht shit to go down


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## OUTHOPU

This looks well built. :roflmao:










I don't think I've seen this one in here.


----------



## regallowlow187

such a waste of a looked to be decent 64 :angry:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 31 2010, 02:39 PM~19469061
> *This looks well built.  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've seen this one in here.
> *


Is this the car that's on the lowrider game on the intro they show a video clip of a bunch of cars hoppin n dancing this looks like 1 of them


----------



## Ese Caqui

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 31 2010, 02:39 PM~19469061
> *This looks well built.  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've seen this one in here.
> *


He should have fiberglassed those quarter panels hahaha


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 31 2010, 02:39 PM~19469061
> *This looks well built.  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've seen this one in here.
> *


 :uh: itll buff out


----------



## cuate64

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Dec 31 2010, 03:14 PM~19469315
> *Is this the car that's on the lowrider game on the intro they show a video clip of a bunch of cars hoppin n dancing this looks like 1 of them
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by cuate64_@Dec 31 2010, 04:25 PM~19469835
> *:yessad:
> *


i knew it lol


----------



## miguel62

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 31 2010, 02:39 PM~19469061
> *This looks well built.  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've seen this one in here.
> *



HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WHere did you find this pic???


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Dec 31 2010, 08:14 PM~19470468
> *HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WHere did you find this pic???
> *


On here in another topic somewhere. I just happened to be killing time looking around and found it.


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 31 2010, 04:39 PM~19469061
> *This looks well built.  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I've seen this one in here.
> *


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Dec 31 2010, 11:00 PM~19472033
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


i asume all these cars are in japan


----------



## miguel62

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Dec 31 2010, 10:00 PM~19472033
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Does anyone know he words the to that song cause i dont understand a work they just said except when they say .....hhhhhuuuurrr hhuuurrrr...arrr...!! :uh:


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jan 1 2011, 03:31 AM~19472973
> *i asume all these cars are in japan
> *


look at 00:50 its the same car in the pic


----------



## KingsWood

:biggrin: Thats a kick ass video! I dont know what the fuck they're saying tho lol


----------



## regal85

> _Originally posted by miguel62_@Jan 1 2011, 02:01 AM~19473067
> *Does anyone know he words the to that song cause i dont understand a work they just said except when they say .....hhhhhuuuurrr hhuuurrrr...arrr...!! :uh:
> *


once it started and i saw the 59 i didnt give a fuck what he was saying :biggrin:


----------



## down79

> _Originally posted by regal85_@Jan 1 2011, 12:00 PM~19474144
> *once it started and i saw the 59 i didnt give a fuck what he was saying  :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## Level33

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Dec 31 2010, 11:00 PM~19472033
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn thats just a bad ass vid :thumbsup: ..almost makes me want to turn the hopper into a dancer. That monte was looking nice


----------



## 1979grandprix

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 12 2007, 10:24 PM~7245220
> *I mean.....wow!  Lets see what you guys have seen out there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was on a 69 impala that was previous built by Hi-Caliber.  For some reason the rear suspension was converted!
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## SPOOON

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Nov 21 2010, 03:39 PM~19124794
> *:wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :wow:  screwed up frame!
> *



DAMN HE CANT HIT A SWITCH FOR SHTI
the damn doors looked like they were going to fall off along with the ass end of the car too


----------



## Hannibal Lector

TTT


----------



## BRADFORD




----------



## RF LINCOLN

> _Originally posted by BRADFORD_@Jan 3 2011, 05:54 PM~19493164
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :wow: GOD DAM!!! :0 :0


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by BRADFORD_@Jan 3 2011, 07:54 PM~19493164
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 31 2010, 04:53 PM~19469603
> *:uh:  itll buff out
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dj hearse

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Jan 1 2011, 01:50 PM~19475009
> *Damn thats just a bad ass vid    :thumbsup: ..almost makes me want to turn the hopper into a dancer. That monte was looking nice
> *


thats the intro off the lowrider play station game.i have the english version .me and my kid play it all the time.neither the kid or my gril can out hop me..lol :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by BRADFORD_@Jan 3 2011, 06:54 PM~19493164
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Sometimes I feel stupid for calling donks retarded.

Are these people getting dumber?


----------



## copone cad

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Jan 3 2011, 08:06 PM~19493960
> *thats the intro off the lowrider play station game.i have the english version .me and my kid play it all the time.neither the kid or my gril can out hop me..lol :biggrin:
> *


what car and highest you hit?i use the lincolns.


----------



## Level33

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 4 2011, 12:47 AM~19497389
> *Sometimes I feel stupid for calling donks retarded.
> 
> Are these people getting dumber?
> *


Really... going to compare these cars to dunks......the carsare built lagit, there clean Cut's. Now those dudes have beef so you can't just call them out as being stupid . They got beef they handled it and they can care less about the cars cus they got the cash to build them right back


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Jan 4 2011, 01:45 AM~19497797
> *Really... going to compare these cars to dunks......the carsare built lagit, there clean Cut's. Now those dudes have beef so you can't just call them out as being stupid . They got beef they handled it and they can care less about the cars cus they got the cash to build them right back
> *


they are just gbodys circus hoppers anyway 


not a real loss


----------



## KAKALAK

:uh:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 4 2011, 02:18 AM~19497945
> *they are just gbodys circus hoppers  anyway
> not a real loss
> *


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by maximus63_@Oct 16 2010, 06:51 PM~18829552











wtf poor impala :uh:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by dougy83+Jan 4 2011, 03:46 PM~19501482-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-maximus63
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Oct 16 2010, 06:51 PM~18829552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtf poor impala :uh:
> [/b]
Click to expand...

PLEASE POST PICTURE HERE.........................


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=410029&hl=UGLY



WHAT WERE THEY THINKING? I WOULD'VE JUST BOUGHT A 64 T-BIRD.... :uh:


----------



## down79

DAM


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by dougy83+Jan 4 2011, 04:46 PM~19501482-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-maximus63
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Oct 16 2010, 06:51 PM~18829552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtf poor impala :uh:
> [/b]
Click to expand...


----------



## regal85

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Jan 4 2011, 12:45 AM~19497797
> *Really... going to compare these cars to dunks......the carsare built lagit, there clean Cut's. Now those dudes have beef so you can't just call them out as being stupid . They got beef they handled it and they can care less about the cars cus they got the cash to build them right back *


AGREED


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by dougy83+Jan 4 2011, 03:46 PM~19501482-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-maximus63
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Oct 16 2010, 06:51 PM~18829552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtf poor impala :uh:
> [/b]
Click to expand...

 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## low760low




----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by low760low_@Jan 6 2011, 11:58 PM~19527558
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's clean how much to do mine lol


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by low760low_@Jan 7 2011, 12:58 AM~19527558
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


real slowly step away from the car... :ugh:


----------



## BRASIL

> _Originally posted by tofnlow_@Feb 15 2007, 07:09 PM~7271076
> *heres something ghetto it was my lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i love those... everytime i can i eat them.. for real.


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by low760low_@Jan 6 2011, 10:58 PM~19527558
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hno: :run: I hope they don't try n fix that frame


----------



## miguel62

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Jan 3 2011, 06:20 PM~19493427
> *:uh:
> *


WTF!!!!what a waste of good nice cars man....yall stupid for that shit!!!!! :uh:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Jan 4 2011, 01:45 AM~19497797
> *Really... going to compare these cars to dunks......the carsare built lagit, there clean Cut's. Now those dudes have beef so you can't just call them out as being stupid . They got beef they handled it and they can care less about the cars cus they got the cash to build them right back
> *


If these cars were stock paint, spray painted undercarriage, maybe it wouldnt bother me so bad, but I still dont see any issue being resolved by hopping on each other?

I'll admit I'm jealous that these guys have money to build clean cars that mean nothing to them, but again, what does hopping on each other mean signify? I guess I'll never figure out the LA hopping scene..


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 7 2011, 01:26 PM~19530684
> *If these cars were stock paint, spray painted undercarriage, maybe it wouldnt bother me so bad, but I still dont see any issue being resolved by hopping on each other?
> 
> I'll admit I'm jealous that these guys have money to build clean cars that mean nothing to them, but again, what does hopping on each other mean signify? I guess I'll never figure out the LA hopping scene..
> *


i dont think they were purposely trying to hop on each other ....but i see that alot when they hop nose to nose....usually there smart enuff to stop hoping but some keep going like this fool in the video...the ***** at 0:27 looks alot like juan gotti :scrutinize:...never knew he was in INDIVIDUALS cc :biggrin:


----------



## dj hearse

> _Originally posted by copone cad_@Jan 4 2011, 12:25 AM~19497656
> *what car and highest you hit?i use the lincolns.
> *


yea the lincoln will get up and almost stick on the bumper..i think i got 120 something.. :biggrin:


----------



## regal85

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jan 7 2011, 08:11 AM~19529447
> *hno: :run: I hope they don't try n fix that frame
> *


if it just broke thru the pocket and didnt twist the frame then all they would have to do is cut out the pockets and replace it with a steel channel and reinforce the frame ( which should of been done before even lifting the car )


----------



## regal85

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 7 2011, 11:26 AM~19530684
> *If these cars were stock paint, spray painted undercarriage, maybe it wouldnt bother me so bad, but I still dont see any issue being resolved by hopping on each other?
> 
> I'll admit I'm jealous that these guys have money to build clean cars that mean nothing to them, but again, what does hopping on each other mean signify? I guess  I'll never figure out the LA hopping scene.. *


both those cars are from phoenix,az :biggrin:


----------



## 16474

> _Originally posted by BRASIL_@Jan 7 2011, 07:13 AM~19529168
> *i love those... everytime i can i eat them.. for real.
> *



Thats not as ghetto as heating up a slimjim with a lighter and calling it lunch


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jan 7 2011, 04:21 PM~19532872
> *Thats not as ghetto as heating up a slimjim with a lighter and calling it lunch
> *


It crackles a bit.I've put a small piece of cheese over mine before wasn't bad


----------



## chongo1

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 7 2011, 03:47 PM~19533129
> *It crackles a bit.I've put a small piece of cheese over mine before wasn't bad
> *


never could afford slim jims all we had was usda cheez hunk and usda peanut butter and a glass of sugar water


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by BRADFORD_@Jan 3 2011, 05:54 PM~19493164
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :uh: :uh: :uh: :0 :0 :0 dam i would be hella pist if they were my cars...


----------



## OUTHOPU

It's easier to make and spend dirty money. Let's some blue collar worker dump that much cash into a ride and have that happen,it's very unlikely he would be smiling afterwards.


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 7 2011, 07:26 PM~19534366
> *It's easier to make and spend dirty money. Let's some blue collar worker dump that much cash into a ride and have that happen,it's very unlikely he would be smiling afterwards.
> *


x2


----------



## luis707

THIS IS HOW YOU PLUG THE TANK ON THE PUMP SO U DONT GET ANY LEAKS :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## LOYALTY IV LIFE

> _Originally posted by luis707_@Jan 8 2011, 07:33 PM~19538112
> *THIS IS HOW YOU PLUG THE TANK ON THE PUMP SO U DONT GET ANY LEAKS  :twak:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN


----------



## SANCHEZ

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 7 2011, 07:26 PM~19534366
> *It's easier to make and spend dirty money. Let's some blue collar worker dump that much cash into a ride and have that happen,it's very unlikely he would be smiling afterwards.
> *


I agree. Its very clear they don't give a shit about LOWRIDING. Looks like a huge spending money pissing contest to me.


----------



## MR.MEMO

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Jan 7 2011, 07:59 PM~19534196
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :0  :0  :0  dam i would be hella pist if they were my cars...
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: demolition derby hopping
20W95mFpj8Y&feature=related
this is the kind of hopper i like to see no weight all power.


----------



## beanerman

:wow:


----------



## @[email protected]




----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by @[email protected]_@Jan 8 2011, 11:56 AM~19539642
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now that's a lock up :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by @[email protected]_@Jan 8 2011, 10:56 AM~19539642
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ahh dam :0


----------



## Anson72

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 7 2011, 07:26 PM~19534366
> *It's easier to make and spend dirty money. Let's some blue collar worker dump that much cash into a ride and have that happen,it's very unlikely he would be smiling afterwards.
> *


x2


----------



## miguel62

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 7 2011, 06:26 PM~19534366
> *It's easier to make and spend dirty money. Let's some blue collar worker dump that much cash into a ride and have that happen,it's very unlikely he would be smiling afterwards.
> *


x3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1983 lincoln

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2iEGpl_ets...be_gdata_player


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Jan 8 2011, 09:06 AM~19538467
> *this is the kind of hopper i like to see no weight all power.
> *


I'm with you. I'm done with the idea of hopping the highest. I just want to build super clean street cars with a decent lock up that are all gate. I'm going to leave the automotive equivilant of a teeter tottor to everybody else.


----------



## Level33

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Jan 4 2011, 01:45 AM~19497797
> *Really... going to compare these cars to dunks......the carsare built lagit, there clean Cut's. Now those dudes have beef so you can't just call them out as being stupid . They got beef they handled it and they can care less about the cars cus they got the cash to build them right back
> *



The next week, cars put right back,


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 7 2011, 07:26 PM~19534366
> *It's easier to make and spend dirty money. Let's some blue collar worker dump that much cash into a ride and have that happen,it's very unlikely he would be smiling afterwards.
> *


haters are gonna hate!! :uh: :uh:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by homie_@Jan 10 2011, 01:48 PM~19556166
> *haters are gonna hate!! :uh:  :uh:
> *


Call it what you want. I don't need to "hate" on anyone to see it for what it is.


----------



## KingsWood

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 7 2011, 06:26 PM~19534366
> *It's easier to make and spend dirty money. Let's some blue collar worker dump that much cash into a ride and have that happen,it's very unlikely he would be smiling afterwards.
> *



Not calling you out, But how do you know this is the case? Maybe these guys have legit jobs, making lots of dough. And its there shit, if they want to build the cars and tear them up, why do you care? Dont get me wrong, Even if I did have the money too, I wouldn't get down like that hopping against someone. I'm almost too lazy to build a car, let a lone tear it up and re-build it every other weeked. To a lot of car enthusiast, we are ruining the car by juicing them. what makes it anybetter for us to say they are stupid, or ruining them by slamming them into eachother.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Jan 10 2011, 02:42 PM~19556520
> *Not calling you out, But how do you know this is the case? Maybe these guys have legit jobs, making lots of dough. And its there shit, if they want to build the cars and tear them up, why do you care? Dont get me wrong, Even if I did have the money too, I wouldn't get down like that hopping against someone. I'm almost too lazy to build a car, let a lone tear it up and re-build it every other weeked. To a lot of car enthusiast, we are ruining the car by juicing them. what makes it anybetter for us to say they are stupid, or ruining them by slamming them into eachother.
> *


Your right, I could be wrong and just be making a stereo typical assumption. My many years of honest hard work would lead me to believe it's likely I'm not wrong though. You really think there is that much profit to be made building lowriders for people that one could afford to build multiple cars that require those amounts of cash and just tear them up? I don't care either way my original statement applies to way more than this topic.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Dirty $, ah jus throw it in the washer n you'll be good. Haha


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 10 2011, 01:56 PM~19556995
> *Your right, I could be wrong and just be making a stereo typical assumption. My many years of honest hard work would lead me to believe it's likely I'm not wrong though. You really think there is that much profit to be made building lowriders for people that one could afford to build multiple cars that require those amounts of cash and just tear them up? I don't care either way my original statement applies to way more than this topic.
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd:


----------



## CoupeDTS

and some people when they get in front of a crowd thats their time to shine and the adrenaline is pumpin and you are in the moment not caring about anything but the moment and you dont give a shit what you fuck up. Like them dudes swangin on the highway doin 60mph, if you wreck oh well its on video and it was a rush!

You know all you that got switches have felt that feeling before. At a show hoppin. Or around a big crowd of people. A time where you know youre being a little too hard on the switch but you dont give a shit at THAT moment. Then the next day when you gotta fix shit youre like fuck shouldnt have been doin that.

or it was throw away money and either way they dont give a shit :dunno:


----------



## AFFILIATED MONTE

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 8 2011, 04:59 PM~19541356
> *I'm with you. I'm done with the idea of hopping the highest. I just want to build super clean street cars with a decent lock up that are all gate. I'm going to leave the automotive equivilant of a teeter tottor to everybody else.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jan 10 2011, 09:31 PM~19559538
> *and some people when they get in front of a crowd thats their time to shine and the adrenaline is pumpin and you are in the moment not caring about anything but the moment and you dont give a shit what you fuck up.  Like them dudes swangin on the highway doin 60mph, if you wreck oh well its on video and it was a rush!
> 
> You know all you that got switches have felt that feeling before.  At a show hoppin.  Or around a big crowd of people.  A time where you know youre being a little too hard on the switch but you dont give a shit at THAT moment.  Then the next day when you gotta fix shit youre like fuck shouldnt have been doin that.
> 
> or it was throw away money and either way they dont give a shit  :dunno:
> *


Xs 412


----------



## Level33

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Jan 10 2011, 07:31 PM~19559538
> *and some people when they get in front of a crowd thats their time to shine and the adrenaline is pumpin and you are in the moment not caring about anything but the moment and you dont give a shit what you fuck up.  Like them dudes swangin on the highway doin 60mph, if you wreck oh well its on video and it was a rush!
> 
> You know all you that got switches have felt that feeling before.  At a show hoppin.  Or around a big crowd of people.  A time where you know youre being a little too hard on the switch but you dont give a shit at THAT moment.  Then the next day when you gotta fix shit youre like fuck shouldnt have been doin that.
> 
> or it was throw away money and either way they dont give a shit  :dunno:
> *


Yup been there before, sometimes you just got to be like fuck it, Deal with it later.

When it comes down to it what did Todd really lose, its just a front end he does his own paint, and whats a front end going for Ive seen them for like 250 complete and maybe a hood so like 500 bucks total. Ive seen dudes on at a race track lose alot more. Like 8,000 when the engine goes and there not crying or I dont hear anyone at the track saying " the dude must be selling dope".

Selling dope or working 9 to 5, if your out there putting in work like that dude does somthings going to happen, and If you got as much heart as that dude you fix it and on to the next show.

In all honestly none of us should be looking into peoples wallets to see there THEIR money comes from. Thats there business.


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Jan 10 2011, 09:44 PM~19560332
> *Yup been there before, sometimes you just got to be like fuck it, Deal with it later.
> 
> When it comes down to it what did Todd really lose, its just a front end he does his own paint, and whats a front end going for Ive seen them for like 250 complete and maybe a hood so like 500 bucks total. Ive seen dudes on at a race track lose alot more. Like 8,000 when the engine goes and there not crying or I dont hear anyone at the track saying " the dude must be selling dope".
> 
> Selling dope or working 9 to 5, if your out there putting in work like that dude does somthings going to happen, and If you got as much heart as that dude you fix it and on to the next show.
> 
> In all honestly none of us should be looking into peoples wallets to see there THEIR money comes from.  Thats there business.
> *


Good point. I see racers at the local track goin in to the speed shop talking bout yep blew another 400 block so need to buy and build up another one for next race. Racing is a huge waste of money, to me anyway not to the people where its their life. Theres families that spend a grip to have their kid go cart race. Not everyone can afford to race but not everyone can afford to hop and blow money like that.


----------



## jsozae

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 10 2011, 04:56 PM~19556995
> *Your right, I could be wrong and just be making a stereo typical assumption. My many years of honest hard work would lead me to believe it's likely I'm not wrong though. You really think there is that much profit to be made building lowriders for people that one could afford to build multiple cars that require those amounts of cash and just tear them up? I don't care either way my original statement applies to way more than this topic.
> *


You Just Admitted To being a Hater. Nation Wide. And No You cant Even Go to Disney Land After This. LMAO TO Each His Own Dont Worry About Another Mans Income PERIOD . Thats Just Gay. LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Guest

quoted for truff!!....real talk right there!


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Jan 10 2011, 10:42 PM~19561198
> *You Just Admitted To being a Hater. Nation Wide. And No You cant Even Go to Disney Land After This. LMAO TO Each His Own Dont Worry About Another Mans Income PERIOD . Thats Just Gay. LOL :biggrin:
> *


A hater is somebody that doesn't want to see anybody do well for themself. I'm far from that. I want to see everybody do well that works hard and improves this country. Drug dealers, gangbangers, thieves,....they leech off those descibed above.

I'll take all further comments regarding how much a hater I am in PM's now and we can get this topic back on track.


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 7 2011, 05:26 PM~19534366
> *It's easier to make and spend dirty money. Let's some blue collar worker dump that much cash into a ride and have that happen,it's very unlikely he would be smiling afterwards.
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## casper38

:drama:


----------



## jsozae

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 11 2011, 12:45 AM~19562044
> *A hater is somebody that doesn't want to see anybody do well for themself. I'm far from that. I want to see everybody do well that works hard and improves this country. Drug dealers, gangbangers, thieves,....they leech off those descibed above.
> 
> I'll take all further comments regarding how much a hater I am in PM's now and we can get this topic back on track.
> *


What you posted was the biggest hydraulic WOW Yet. In my Opinion. Thus Were still on track. Sorry no way to correct your mistake. You shouldnt have said that Shit out loud! :biggrin:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@Nov 26 2010, 06:46 PM~19171119
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WHAT THE [email protected]!!!!??


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 18 2010, 08:41 PM~19106102
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


CAN I HAVE ALL THOSE BATTERIES???? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by DanielDucati_@Nov 10 2009, 10:07 PM~15628633
> *:wow: how many batts was sittin'in that trunk?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## jsozae

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Jan 11 2011, 02:38 AM~19563177
> *CAN I HAVE ALL THOSE BATTERIES???? :0  :biggrin:
> *


Dam I never saw this one. :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS+Jan 10 2011, 09:04 PM~19560649-->
> 
> 
> 
> Good point.  I see racers at the local track goin in to the speed shop talking bout yep blew another 400 block so need to buy and build up another one for next race.  Racing is a huge waste of money, to me anyway not to the people where its their life.  Theres families that spend a grip to have their kid go cart race.  Not everyone can afford to race but not everyone can afford to hop and blow money like that.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All weekend long around here to.Mothafuckas reckin up shit just pissin money away everyweekend.But all tha cats i know are like.Fuck it i'll pull out stronger next week,an they do.I give em props 1/2 the cats on here dont wanna put in work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2011, 10:45 PM~19562044
> *A hater is somebody that doesn't want to see anybody do well for themself. I'm far from that. I want to see everybody do well that works hard and improves this country. Drug dealers, gangbangers, thieves,....they leech off those descibed above.
> 
> X2,this cat done more shit in his garage than what other cats done there whole life.An thats a fact jack.Just look back
> I'll take all further comments regarding how much a hater I am in PM's now and we can get this topic back on track.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-jsozae_@Jan 11 2011, 12:04 AM~19562886
> *What you posted was the biggest hydraulic WOW Yet. In my Opinion. Thus Were still on track. Sorry no way to correct your mistake. You shouldnt have said that Shit out loud! :biggrin:
> *


You out your rabbid ass mind


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Jan 11 2011, 01:04 AM~19562886
> *What you posted was the biggest hydraulic WOW Yet. In my Opinion. Thus Were still on track. Sorry no way to correct your mistake. You shouldnt have said that Shit out loud! :biggrin:
> *


No mistake made so there is no need to correct anything. I'm cut from a different cloth and thats that. No hard feelings J. You can PM with anything further unless we still need this audience in here.


----------



## jsozae

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 11 2011, 04:07 AM~19563769
> *All weekend long around here to.Mothafuckas reckin up shit just pissin money away everyweekend.But all tha cats i know are like.Fuck it i'll pull out stronger next week,an they do.I give em props 1/2 the cats on here dont wanna put in work
> You out your rabbid ass mind
> *


I think the Term is Rabbit Ass Mind. But if you cant spell you cant earn the good money so Keep The hate. It aint gone stop :biggrin: Getting us Money!


----------



## Punch

BEFORE</span></span>[/b]

This was a REDOO setup. I had to redo this setup becuz some other "so called " shop did it. The guy paid 3 grand...just to get screwed. When he came he had broken welds on both pump brackets. the left bracket was completely broken off, pump dangling around. The batt rack was also swinging around. I even found a piece of wood holding up batt racks. The hoses were pieced together with a "T" ??? and the wiring was hell. WOW! and they're here in my town trying to talk smack about me? ha ha ha ha . All I had to do was look at the quality of the welds, looked like bird crap to me. BUT I was able to save her. I redid:#1- the whole setup, #2- partial frame wrap, #3- added chain bridge. Now the car is fully back to hittin the streets! with another happy customer


----------



## Punch

AFTER *PUNCHLINE CUSTOMS *GOT A HOLD OF IT


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Jan 11 2011, 11:15 AM~19564841
> *AFTER PUNCHLINE CUSTOMS GOT A HOLD OF IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by jsozae_@Jan 11 2011, 08:50 AM~19564721
> *I think the Term is Rabbit Ass Mind. But if you cant spell you cant earn the good money so Keep The hate. It aint gone stop  :biggrin: Getting us Money!
> *



aint


I'm done,back on topic


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Jan 10 2011, 01:42 PM~19556520
> *Not calling you out, But how do you know this is the case? Maybe these guys have legit jobs, making lots of dough. And its there shit, if they want to build the cars and tear them up, why do you care? Dont get me wrong, Even if I did have the money too, I wouldn't get down like that hopping against someone. I'm almost too lazy to build a car, let a lone tear it up and re-build it every other weeked. To a lot of car enthusiast, we are ruining the car by juicing them. what makes it anybetter for us to say they are stupid, or ruining them by slamming them into eachother.
> *


i agree with you ....after im done with my 64 that im going full show with im gonna build a hopper and i am totally aware of the money that goes in to playing!!...shit when i take my quads out to play i always get them checked out....yuo play to play and you would be surprised to know that some off these dudes have good jobs!!!





you gotta pay to play......i.m.o!!


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 10 2011, 01:19 PM~19556349
> *Call it what you want. I don't need to "hate" on anyone to see it for what it is.
> *


if you made that caddi in your avi a hopper....sometimes shit brakes and there you would be fixing it on a monday to get ready for sunday all over again!!!!





so chill out and have a sip of your hater-ade!!!



HATERS GONNA HATE!!!


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 10 2011, 08:45 PM~19562044
> *
> 
> I'll take all further comments regarding how much a hater I am in PM's now and we can get this topic back on track.
> *


fuck the pm  
i really hate you :angry: :machinegun: :twak: :thumbsdown:  :ugh: :guns: :burn: :buttkick: :rant: 








just kidding :biggrin: 


i seen your topics you do some nice work :h5:


----------



## Skim

:uh:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by Punch_@Jan 11 2011, 08:15 AM~19564841
> *AFTER PUNCHLINE CUSTOMS GOT A HOLD OF IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros

whats going on with the top turn of that rear coil ?


----------



## og069

now i seen it all :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jan 14 2011, 10:23 PM~19600298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats going on with the top turn of that rear coil ?
> *


Looks like they could be the coils used in the front of an I beam suspension on an older full size Ford truck. They pig tail them down like that because the I beam uses a hold down that bolts on. It's hard to say for sure though since it almost looks like it may have been heated and bent in by the installer.


----------



## listoB

> _Originally posted by OLDSKOOLWAYS_@Dec 16 2010, 01:15 PM~19344104
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


dont you just love the sound it makes at 00:05 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 16474

> _Originally posted by listoB_@Jan 15 2011, 03:03 AM~19603405
> *dont you just love the sound it makes at 00:05 :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Not a good feeling when that happens.. :nosad:


----------



## payment12

EVEN CAUGHT THE MAN HIMSELF


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 7 2011, 09:26 PM~19534366
> *It's easier to make and spend dirty money. Let's some blue collar worker dump that much cash into a ride and have that happen,it's very unlikely he would be smiling afterwards.
> *


first off u had to be there to kno what really happen!2nd every time u hop your car your taking a chance of something breaking broken ball joint=crushed fenders and so on! so if they wanna wreck each others cars thats there biz!your not god so u should not be judging anyone!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by redline_@Jan 15 2011, 06:44 PM~19607139
> *first off u had to be there to kno what really happen!2nd every time u hop your car your taking a chance of something breaking broken ball joint=crushed fenders and so on! so if they wanna wreck each others cars thats there biz!your not god so u should not be judging anyone!
> *


im god and i agree with him


now what?


----------



## WestsideRider

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Dec 11 2010, 05:45 PM~19303023
> *
> 
> 
> 
> FAT BITCH !!!
> *


Damn! That shit made me cry! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by payment12_@Jan 15 2011, 05:23 PM~19607006
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVEN CAUGHT THE MAN HIMSELF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not sure how this is a wow looks like a strong hopper frame to me


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 16 2011, 02:00 AM~19610148
> *not sure how this is a wow looks like a strong hopper frame to me
> *


i think cause of the welds he posted it in offtopic too


im surprised noone has asked me who it is yet 

:dunno:


----------



## CANUHOP

I think it's here because they went through all the time and effort to paint, leaf, and stripe the frame-but didn't do any molding AT ALL. If you're going to leave welds, at least make 'em pretty. My .02


----------



## project 79

> _Originally posted by payment12_@Jan 15 2011, 05:23 PM~19607006
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVEN CAUGHT THE MAN HIMSELF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good to me and if its for a hopper as long as it hold is all good but for a show car damm i dont know my .02 centavos


----------



## KingsWood

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jan 16 2011, 01:02 AM~19610155
> *i think cause of the welds  he posted it in offtopic too
> im surprised noone has asked me who it is yet
> 
> :dunno:
> *


WHO IS IT?


----------



## chtrone

looks like he barely has any penetration on those plates, or maybe cuz there not tied in the way the should be! paint, leaf and stripes looks good though!


----------



## OUTHOPU

What's this 4 negative comments in a row and nobody's been called a "hater" yet. Watch out guys or you'll be on the "hater " list with me. hno: 

I don't see why he didn't prep the frame better when doing such a nice paint job on it. If the prep was done something along these lines that would be a bad ass frame. 









I just laid a basic single stage metalic down and I made sure it was prepped properly. It's worth the time spent for the end results.


----------



## REGALHILOW

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

[/quote]
nice frame hater!!
















j/k :cheesy:


----------



## 1sikMC

> _Originally posted by project 79_@Jan 16 2011, 10:28 AM~19611472
> *looks good to me and if its for a hopper as long as it hold is all good but for a show car damm i dont know my .02 centavos
> *


it will hold it has been holding for plenty of years doing 80"+  nice color perm.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 16 2011, 12:31 PM~19611829
> *What's this 4 negative comments in a row and nobody's been called a "hater" yet. Watch out guys or you'll be on the "hater " list with me. hno:
> 
> I don't see why he didn't prep the frame better when doing such a nice paint job on it. If the prep was done something along these lines that would be a bad ass frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just laid a basic single stage metalic down and I made sure it was prepped properly. It's worth the time spent for the end results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


too late for me i made that list 8 years ago :happysad:


----------



## dj hearse

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 16 2011, 11:31 AM~19611829
> *What's this 4 negative comments in a row and nobody's been called a "hater" yet. Watch out guys or you'll be on the "hater " list with me. hno:
> 
> I don't see why he didn't prep the frame better when doing such a nice paint job on it. If the prep was done something along these lines that would be a bad ass frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just laid a basic single stage metalic down and I made sure it was prepped properly. It's worth the time spent for the end results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you know its good when it looks like molded plastic..nice :biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64

> _Originally posted by WestsideRider_@Jan 15 2011, 09:23 PM~19607421
> *Damn! That shit made me cry!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


thas funny but when i watched the 2nd time is when i saw the battery fall out the engine compartment! lolololol


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Jan 16 2011, 08:22 PM~19615152
> *thas funny but when i watched the 2nd time is when i saw the battery fall out the engine compartment! lolololol
> *


I LAUGHED SO FUCKING HARD I CRIED. SHIT MY PANTS. PISSED MY PANTS. AND THREW UP.. ALL WHILE LAUGHING :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT

you should see the regal these were on whole back of the frame collapses 3 pump 10 batts no reinforcments


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 17 2011, 01:14 PM~19620772
> *you should see the regal these were on whole back of the frame collapses 3 pump 10 batts no reinforcments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:barf: wtf is wrong with these people


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jan 17 2011, 12:58 PM~19621058
> *:barf: wtf is wrong with these people
> *


the fucked up part is these guys tell people they know what they are doing. and do set ups for people in town, they always look like snake pits pumps usualy arent even pointing straight, theyres a blue s-10 in town that they bent the frame on, so there solution was cut the back of the frame of and weld on a new one.... well its welded on crooked so you can see the front of the trruck is even and the backs all sideways, ill see if i can snap a pic when i see it.


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 17 2011, 02:13 PM~19621174
> *the fucked up part is these guys tell people they know what they are doing. and do set ups for people in town, they always look like snake pits pumps usualy arent even pointing straight, theyres a blue s-10 in town that they bent the frame on, so there solution was cut the back of the frame of and weld on a new one.... well its welded on crooked so you can see the front of the trruck is even and the backs all sideways, ill see if i can snap a pic when i see it.
> *


Dam hno:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 17 2011, 02:13 PM~19621174
> *the fucked up part is these guys tell people they know what they are doing. and do set ups for people in town, they always look like snake pits pumps usualy arent even pointing straight, theyres a blue s-10 in town that they bent the frame on, so there solution was cut the back of the frame of and weld on a new one.... well its welded on crooked so you can see the front of the trruck is even and the backs all sideways, ill see if i can snap a pic when i see it.
> *


OH NO :uh:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by payment12_@Jan 15 2011, 05:23 PM~19607006
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVEN CAUGHT THE MAN HIMSELF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Its a wooooooow! Cuz big M was in the pic and ruined the pic. Nah nah jus joking. That frame has been serving riders for years. Seen it in action personally.


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 17 2011, 01:14 PM~19620772
> *you should see the regal these were on whole back of the frame collapses 3 pump 10 batts no reinforcments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Who ever made these must have been sick cuz I see a lot of boogers...........or is that their welds?


----------



## matttatts

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Jan 7 2011, 05:59 PM~19534196
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :0  :0  :0  dam i would be hella pist if they were my cars...
> *


reminds me from back in the day when that foo bounced the joker on the hijacker car at a dance comp


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by payment12_@Jan 15 2011, 06:23 PM~19607006
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVEN CAUGHT THE MAN HIMSELF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Man that frame is sick! BMH make a hell of a frame! I can promise you these welds have penetrated because this thing has been in the air for years and still straight as an arrow!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by CANUHOP+Jan 16 2011, 09:21 AM~19611118-->
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's here because they went through all the time and effort to paint, leaf, and stripe the frame-but didn't do any molding AT ALL. If you're going to leave welds, at least make 'em pretty. My .02
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is for a hopper i rebuilt.. it's not a show car.. but it will be once again one of the cleanest hoppers out put'n it down coast to coast.. & when im in your hood ill make sure i stop by so we can compare cars :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by project [email protected] 16 2011, 10:28 AM~19611472
> *looks good to me and if its for a hopper as long as it hold is all good but for a show car damm i dont know my .02 centavos
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its a HOPPER.. this car will be cleaner than the so called show cars.. plus on that bumper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by cht[email protected] 16 2011, 10:41 AM~19611553
> *looks like he barely has any penetration on those plates, or maybe cuz there not tied in the way the should be! paint, leaf and stripes looks good though!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol..lol.. this frame been in the game for 10 years.. & i got your penetration hang'n :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-OUTHOPU_@Jan 16 2011, 11:31 AM~19611829
> *What's this 4 negative comments in a row and nobody's been called a "hater" yet. Watch out guys or you'll be on the "hater " list with me. hno:
> I don't see why he didn't prep the frame better when doing such a nice paint job on it. If the prep was done something along these lines that would be a bad ass frame.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just laid a basic single stage metalic down and I made sure it was prepped properly. It's worth the time spent for the end results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you want a cookie.. my frame cost more than your whole g-body.. but your frame looks good tho..this a chevy HOPPER.. & we can compare the two when i get it all together..  



> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Jan 16 2011, 01:47 PM~19612514
> *it will hold it has been holding for plenty of years doing 80"+   nice color perm.
> *


:biggrin: thanks player.. i did'nt kno i was on a turntable  



> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector+Jan 17 2011, 03:03 PM~19621551-->
> 
> 
> 
> Its a wooooooow! Cuz big M was in the pic and ruined the pic. Nah nah jus joking. That frame has been serving riders for years. Seen it in action personally.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Purple Haze_@Jan 18 2011, 07:53 AM~19628332
> *Man that frame is sick! BMH make a hell of a frame! I can promise you these welds have penetrated because this thing has been in the air for years and still straight as an arrow!
> *


could'nt have said it better myself :0


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 18 2011, 02:09 PM~19630338
> *this is for a hopper i rebuilt.. it's not a show car.. but it will be once again one of the cleanest hoppers out put'n it down coast to coast.. & when im in your hood ill make sure i stop by so we can compare cars :0
> its a HOPPER.. this car will be cleaner than the so called show cars.. plus on that bumper
> lol..lol.. this frame been in the game for 10 years.. & i got your penetration hang'n :0
> 
> this a chevy HOPPER.. & we can compare the two when i get it all together..
> :biggrin:  thanks player.. i did'nt kno i was on a turntable
> 
> could'nt have said it better myself :0
> *


What it dew big Perm :biggrin: See you in Tulsa this year?


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 18 2011, 03:09 PM~19630338
> *you want a cookie.. my frame cost more than your whole g-body.. but your frame looks good tho..this a chevy HOPPER.. & we can compare the two when i get it all together..
> *


Nope no cookie needed. Only reason I posted that was for reference. It's not even mine, just something I built in my garage. I'm not a G body guy myself. In the end it's up to the customer to decide if he wants to go the extra mile and polish everything down. That falls more on the owner than the builder so don't take it as a comment directed at you. We can compare whatever you'd like. I have another frame I'm working on so I'm not worried. :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 18 2011, 02:07 PM~19630870
> *Nope no cookie needed. Only reason I posted that was for reference. It's not even mine, just something I built in my garage. I'm not a G body guy myself. In the end it's up to the customer to decide if he wants to go the extra mile and polish everything down. That falls more on the owner than the builder so don't take it as a comment directed at you. We can compare whatever you'd like. I have another frame I'm working on so I'm not worried.  :thumbsup:
> *


well can i have the cookie.. cuz im fat & hungry :0


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 18 2011, 04:28 PM~19631084
> *well can i have the cookie.. cuz im fat & hungry :0
> *


Well if it means that much to you then, yes.


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jan 18 2011, 08:53 AM~19628332
> *Man that frame is sick! BMH make a hell of a frame! I can promise you these welds have penetrated because this thing has been in the air for years and still straight as an arrow!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by matttatts_@Jan 17 2011, 11:40 PM~19627026
> *reminds me from back in the day when that foo bounced the joker on the hijacker  car at a dance comp
> *


i remember that


----------



## SPOOK82

TTT


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by BRADFORD_@Jan 3 2011, 06:54 PM~19493164
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I WOULD OF BEEN ONE MAD MOFO :buttkick:


----------



## El Greengo

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Jan 19 2011, 06:07 PM~19641737
> *I WOULD OF BEEN ONE MAD MOFO :buttkick:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 8 2011, 03:59 PM~19541356
> *I'm with you. I'm done with the idea of hopping the highest. I just want to build super clean street cars with a decent lock up that are all gate. I'm going to leave the automotive equivilant of a teeter tottor to everybody else.
> *



For kicks before I scrapped my g-body, I was gonna put some long trailing arms on it, load the trunk down, and stand it vertical off a fenner pump. But then I seriously said to myself, what does that even mean? These guys all know cars have stood higher than theirs, yet they still brag about this stuff, and dont even have measuring sticks or rules. Pop in a truucha tape and watch them fools. And they call me a hater? at least I dont make fun of the fat buckles on someones neck.talking shit has become more important than the 'competition' which is a joke. These people are dumping money into a guarantee that the car wont be called out on its cleanliness, instead of investing in a custom front suspension, or some type of a roll pan to fill the missing bumper.

Like dude said, its theirs, they can do what they want. So why do I personally hate it? Because it makes no sense for one reason, and for 2, it gives an already outcasted group of people a even worse reputation.


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Jan 10 2011, 08:44 PM~19560332
> *Yup been there before, sometimes you just got to be like fuck it, Deal with it later.
> 
> When it comes down to it what did Todd really lose, its just a front end he does his own paint, and whats a front end going for Ive seen them for like 250 complete and maybe a hood so like 500 bucks total. Ive seen dudes on at a race track lose alot more. Like 8,000 when the engine goes and there not crying or I dont hear anyone at the track saying " the dude must be selling dope".
> 
> Selling dope or working 9 to 5, if your out there putting in work like that dude does somthings going to happen, and If you got as much heart as that dude you fix it and on to the next show.
> 
> In all honestly none of us should be looking into peoples wallets to see there THEIR money comes from.  Thats there business.
> *



Its a little bit different. No one hits the wall on purpose,get out, and calls themselves a winner. And I've seen the look on my dads face after a 400sb he built blew on the track. You think he looked at me and said "I dun giv a phuck mayne its dun rite yo ese!"

If no one accuses them of selling dope its because they are obviously intelligent enough to build a performance car. Funny thing is, the guy who was running my dads engines turned to selling dope to fund his cars after my dad stopped working with him (solely because he got into dope). And you know what? People said "He must be selling dope" because you carry yourself differently at that point. Car hoppers are the ricers of the suspension world. Hard to see any intellect behind the build like you can for someone building highly efficient track cars,so maybe that has some influence. Everyones using the same parts, disreguarding the same build aspects, using the same lead. Guess its who spends the most time practicing smack talk in the mirror at night who wins, or who can tear their car up the most without caring,since they (someone who works in their shop) "do their own repairs".


----------



## 94pimplac

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 17 2011, 01:14 PM~19620772
> *you should see the regal these were on whole back of the frame collapses 3 pump 10 batts no reinforcments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jan 14 2011, 09:23 PM~19600298
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats going on with the top turn of that rear coil ?
> *


more than likely they heated up the turn and bent it so it would be flat on top just as if a turn was never cut up..this helps with the coil hitting the bridge flush and not sideways


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 1983 lincoln_@Jan 8 2011, 03:06 PM~19541014
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a2iEGpl_ets...be_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



AWW POOKIE GONNA BE MAD LOL


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 16 2011, 11:31 AM~19611829
> *What's this 4 negative comments in a row and nobody's been called a "hater" yet. Watch out guys or you'll be on the "hater " list with me. hno:
> 
> I don't see why he didn't prep the frame better when doing such a nice paint job on it. If the prep was done something along these lines that would be a bad ass frame.
> 
> 
> I just laid a basic single stage metalic down and I made sure it was prepped properly. It's worth the time spent for the end results.
> 
> *


some people like to show off the clean welds although icant tell if they are clean or not in those pics


----------



## soldierboy

> _Originally posted by dougy83+Jan 4 2011, 02:46 PM~19501482-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-maximus63
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Oct 16 2010, 06:51 PM~18829552
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wtf poor impala :uh:
> [/b]
Click to expand...

had to be from texASS


----------



## MUFASA

> wtf poor impala :uh:


had to be from texASS
[/quote]
:0


----------



## mrgervais

> _Originally posted by chongo1_@Jan 7 2011, 03:10 PM~19533334
> *never could afford slim jims all we had was usda cheez hunk and usda peanut butter and a glass of sugar water
> *


and we still were fat kids (at least i was lol)


----------



## V Boy 88

Its not too crazy but got a pic of my bro hoppin his Cadi and his balljoint broke and sent the spring flying










Good thing no one got hit


----------



## KingsWood

Wow :wow: . IM glad no one was hit!


----------



## V Boy 88

spring actualy didn't fly as far as we thought it would, which was good


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@Jan 25 2011, 10:55 AM~19691849
> *Its not too crazy but got a pic of my bro hoppin his Cadi and his balljoint broke and sent the spring flying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing no one got hit
> *


wasn't that at the baytown picnic a few years back?


----------



## V Boy 88

yeah like 2 or 3 years ago


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@Jan 25 2011, 08:55 AM~19691849
> *Its not too crazy but got a pic of my bro hoppin his Cadi and his balljoint broke and sent the spring flying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing no one got hit
> *


Daym dem r sum tall colis


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@Jan 25 2011, 09:55 AM~19691849
> *Its not too crazy but got a pic of my bro hoppin his Cadi and his balljoint broke and sent the spring flying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing no one got hit
> *


Cool pic!! :biggrin:


----------



## V Boy 88

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Jan 25 2011, 01:18 PM~19692908
> *Daym dem r sum tall colis
> *


He did all kinds of mods to it, plus it has a full front end. (bumper, grill, and fillers)



















it still 3 wheels higher then that









and it drags ass


----------



## V Boy 88

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jan 25 2011, 01:42 PM~19693106
> *Cool pic!!  :biggrin:
> *


that was just pure luck :biggrin:


----------



## unforgiven50insp

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@Jan 25 2011, 10:55 AM~19691849
> *Its not too crazy but got a pic of my bro hoppin his Cadi and his balljoint broke and sent the spring flying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing no one got hit
> *


 :wow: Very cool pic. Coulda been worse I guess. Glad noone was hurt


----------



## KAKALAK

cool pic


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@Jan 25 2011, 10:55 AM~19691849
> *Its not too crazy but got a pic of my bro hoppin his Cadi and his balljoint broke and sent the spring flying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing no one got hit
> *



More peeps should see this pic. mabe next time rides are hopping they wont be as fast to get right next to a car while hopping.


----------



## regal ryda

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Jan 25 2011, 01:50 PM~19694134
> *More peeps should see this pic. mabe next time rides are hopping they wont be as fast to get right next to a car while hopping.
> *


x2


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Jan 25 2011, 03:50 PM~19694134
> *More peeps should see this pic. mabe next time rides are hopping they wont be as fast to get right next to a car while hopping.
> *


 hno:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@Jan 25 2011, 12:53 PM~19693681
> *He did all kinds of mods to it, plus it has a full front end. (bumper, grill, and fillers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it still 3 wheels higher then that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it drags ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: looks good


----------



## V Boy 88

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Jan 25 2011, 03:50 PM~19694134
> *More peeps should see this pic. mabe next time rides are hopping they wont be as fast to get right next to a car while hopping.
> *


yup yup at the small shows with no fences people always wanna crowd the cars. we always tell'm to get back cause you never know what'll happen, and we wont hop till everyone gets back. hell even when we test ours cars in the parking lot we keep our distance.


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@Jan 25 2011, 12:53 PM~19693681
> *He did all kinds of mods to it, plus it has a full front end. (bumper, grill, and fillers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it still 3 wheels higher then that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it drags ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## 713CADILLACIN

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@Jan 25 2011, 08:55 AM~19691849
> *Its not too crazy but got a pic of my bro hoppin his Cadi and his balljoint broke and sent the spring flying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing no one got hit
> *


shit, notice that im standing at the back of tha car.. good thing there wasn't s big crowd.


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88+Jan 25 2011, 10:55 AM~19691849-->
> 
> 
> 
> Its not too crazy but got a pic of my bro hoppin his Cadi and his balljoint broke and sent the spring flying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing no one got hit
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wow:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-V Boy 88_@Jan 25 2011, 02:53 PM~19693681
> *He did all kinds of mods to it, plus it has a full front end. (bumper, grill, and fillers)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it still 3 wheels higher then that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it drags ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## droppen98

what size cylinders are in that lac? i like the lock up and lay out


----------



## cutman

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@Jan 25 2011, 09:55 AM~19691849
> *Its not too crazy but got a pic of my bro hoppin his Cadi and his balljoint broke and sent the spring flying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing no one got hit
> *


Crazy thing is i'm watching a 1000 ways to die and a dude hopping a caprice gets killed cause the spring pops out and hits him. Then he falls under the other car hopping and it comes back down on top of him kills the dude. 
Any body else seen it?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Jan 25 2011, 08:28 PM~19698070
> *Crazy thing is i'm watching a 1000 ways to die and a dude hopping a caprice gets killed cause the spring pops out and hits him.  Then he falls under the other car hopping and it comes back down on top of him kills the dude.
> Any body else seen it?*


 :biggrin:


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@Jan 25 2011, 02:53 PM~19693681
> *
> 
> and it drags ass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: did eny1 see those quarter panels :0


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Jan 25 2011, 08:43 PM~19698242
> *:wow: did eny1 see those quarter panels :0
> *


xtreme 3 wheel abuse, that car has an insane high 3 wheel


----------



## phx rider

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 22 2011, 01:03 PM~19667528
> *Its a little bit different. No one hits the wall on purpose,get out, and calls themselves a winner.  And I've seen the look on my dads face after a 400sb he built blew on the track. You think he looked at me and said "I dun giv a phuck mayne its dun rite yo ese!"
> 
> If no one accuses them of selling dope its because they are obviously intelligent enough to build a performance car. Funny thing is, the guy who was running my dads engines turned to selling dope to fund his cars after my dad stopped working with him (solely because he got into dope). And you know what? People said "He must be selling dope" because you carry yourself differently at that point. Car hoppers are the ricers of the suspension world. Hard to see any intellect behind the build like you can for someone building highly efficient track cars,so maybe that has some influence. Everyones using the same parts, disreguarding the same build aspects, using the same lead. Guess its who spends the most time practicing smack talk in the mirror at night who wins, or who can tear their car up the most without caring,since they (someone who works in their shop) "do their own repairs".
> *



*who asked for your lifestory buddy? discuss it with your husband next time!*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 18 2011, 02:09 PM~19630338
> *this is for a hopper i rebuilt.. it's not a show car.. but it will be once again one of the cleanest hoppers out put'n it down coast to coast.. & when im in your hood ill make sure i stop by so we can compare cars :0
> its a HOPPER.. this car will be cleaner than the so called show cars.. plus on that bumper
> lol..lol.. this frame been in the game for 10 years.. & i got your penetration hang'n :0
> 
> you want a cookie.. my frame cost more than your whole g-body.. but your frame looks good tho..this a chevy HOPPER.. & we can compare the two when i get it all together..
> :biggrin:  thanks player.. i did'nt kno i was on a turntable
> 
> could'nt have said it better myself :0
> *


Perms a chipper.....Who said u can't polish a turd?????? I got one toooooo :wow:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

ZKPvkgbbWBs&


----------



## 713CADILLACIN

> _Originally posted by cutman_@Jan 25 2011, 08:28 PM~19698070
> *Crazy thing is i'm watching a 1000 ways to die and a dude hopping a caprice gets killed cause the spring pops out and hits him.  Then he falls under the other car hopping and it comes back down on top of him kills the dude.
> Any body else seen it?
> *


i seen it,, crazy shit.. but could happen


----------



## maico805

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 25 2011, 10:09 PM~19699214
> *ZKPvkgbbWBs&
> *



dang i wanna see the whole video of that hop. looks like he is getting up with a fenner pump 4 batteries and no weight lol


----------



## 713CADILLACIN

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Jan 25 2011, 08:17 PM~19697958
> *what size cylinders are in that lac? i like the lock up and lay out
> *


i have 24'' strokes in it.. not telescopic either,, single stage strokes buddie, and no broke back windows.. :biggrin:


----------



## 713CADILLACIN

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jan 25 2011, 09:02 PM~19698488
> *xtreme 3 wheel abuse, that car has an insane high 3 wheel
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 713CADILLACIN




----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> wtf poor impala :uh:


had to be from texASS
[/quote]
*here is a close up of the plates*


----------



## Reverend Hearse

WTF IS UP WITH THOSE ARCHES?


----------



## dougy83

> had to be from texASS


*here is a close up of the plates*









[/quote]
:roflmao: ahh ha ha


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 16 2011, 01:00 AM~19610148
> *not sure how this is a wow looks like a strong hopper frame to me
> *


thats big perms frame for his 63 that thing is solid n stout as fuck anyone seen it hoppin when it was brown would know that :biggrin:


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Dec 11 2010, 07:45 PM~19303023
> *
> 
> 
> 
> FAT BITCH !!!
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 26 2011, 01:17 PM~19703842
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


x2 lmfao


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 26 2011, 03:21 PM~19703871
> *x2 lmfao
> *


get in on the hydraulics raffle homie.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 26 2011, 01:27 PM~19703893
> *get in on the hydraulics raffle homie.
> *


with what bro i brokesville with 2 caddys right now :angry:


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 26 2011, 03:28 PM~19703905
> *with what bro i brokesville with 2 caddys right now  :angry:
> *


only 20 bucks :biggrin: free delivery also if you win :cheesy:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 26 2011, 01:06 PM~19703756
> *thats big perms frame for his 63 that thing is solid n stout as fuck anyone seen it hoppin when it was brown would know that :biggrin:
> *


yeah i know i guess because it isnt ground down all smooth then its a wow ,even tho it is off of 1 of the cleanest hoppers in the game and its been putting in work for god knows how many years :biggrin:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by DJLATIN_@Jan 26 2011, 01:31 PM~19703923
> *only 20 bucks  :biggrin:  free delivery also if you win  :cheesy:
> *


have to see after tomorrow if im lucky,


----------



## 713CADILLACIN

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 26 2011, 12:24 PM~19703445
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF IS UP WITH THOSE ARCHES?
> *


c notched to drag ass on tha comp, wut else would they be for????


----------



## droppen98

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 26 2011, 09:14 AM~19701609
> *i have 24'' strokes in it.. not telescopic either,, single stage strokes buddie, and no broke back windows.. :biggrin:
> *


damn did you relocate the cylinder mount i broke my back window with 14s


----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 26 2011, 05:32 PM~19705927
> *c notched to drag ass on tha comp, wut else would they be for????
> *


This car has an incredible standing 3. It looks like it wants to roll over, and its also on the bumper


----------



## beanerman

:wow:


> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jan 18 2011, 01:09 PM~19630338
> *this is for a hopper i rebuilt.. it's not a show car.. but it will be once again one of the cleanest hoppers out put'n it down coast to coast.. & when im in your hood ill make sure i stop by so we can compare cars :0
> its a HOPPER.. this car will be cleaner than the so called show cars.. plus on that bumper
> lol..lol.. this frame been in the game for 10 years.. & i got your penetration hang'n :0
> 
> you want a cookie.. my frame cost more than your whole g-body.. but your frame looks good tho..this a chevy HOPPER.. & we can compare the two when i get it all together..
> :biggrin:  thanks player.. i did'nt kno i was on a turntable
> 
> could'nt have said it better myself :0
> *


 :0 sup perm


----------



## V Boy 88

*815 Post st. 77022 Houston Tx. 713-880-3119*


Well if we're gonna talk about frames check out this one. We've been working on it for a while. It's for a 64 SS vert, gonna have full show chrome with it. It's powder coated so thats all metal under there.


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jan 26 2011, 03:24 PM~19703445
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF IS UP WITH THOSE ARCHES?
> *


my guess is from 3 wheeling so hard the Axel is banging the arch and over time is putting a divot in it


----------



## dekay24

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 27 2011, 08:10 AM~19711271
> *my guess is from 3 wheeling so hard the Axel is banging the arch and over time is putting a divot in it
> *


i really hope your not serious :uh:


----------



## 713CADILLACIN

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse+Jan 26 2011, 12:24 PM~19703445-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF IS UP WITH THOSE ARCHES?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-713CADILLACIN_@Jan 26 2011, 05:32 PM~19705927
> *c notched to drag ass on tha comp, wut else would they be for????
> *


 ^^^^ :uh: :uh: :uh: ^^^^^


----------



## $moneymaker$

when u gonna bring the lac out jonh? dat bitch is bad


----------



## 713CADILLACIN

Thinkin about busting it back out, but it needs a new header panle, batteries, and front pumps. Took the pumps out and put them in the ranger, and the header panle broke in half the last time i hopped it


----------



## Lolohopper

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@Jan 27 2011, 01:02 PM~19711015
> *815 Post st. 77022 Houston Tx. 713-880-3119
> Well if we're gonna talk about frames check out this one. We've been working on it for a while. It's for a 64 SS vert, gonna have full show chrome with it. It's powder coated so thats all metal under there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Damn this is a smoooooth frame


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 27 2011, 06:10 AM~19711271
> *my guess is from 3 wheeling so hard the Axel is banging the arch and over time is putting a divot in it
> *


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@Jan 27 2011, 07:02 AM~19711015
> *815 Post st. 77022 Houston Tx. 713-880-3119
> Well if we're gonna talk about frames check out this one. We've been working on it for a while. It's for a 64 SS vert, gonna have full show chrome with it. It's powder coated so thats all metal under there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks great!


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@Jan 27 2011, 07:02 AM~19711015
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now thats a GOOD "WOW"!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 713CADILLACIN

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jan 27 2011, 03:38 PM~19715081
> *Now thats a GOOD "WOW"!!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


*all custom frabricated parts are tig welded for superior strength and cleaness.. no pits in chrome, no cracks.*


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 27 2011, 10:24 PM~19717542
> *all custom frabricated parts are tig welded for superior strength and cleaness.. no pits in chrome, no cracks.
> *


:nicoderm:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 27 2011, 09:24 PM~19717542
> *all custom frabricated parts are tig welded for superior strength and cleaness.. no pits in chrome, no cracks.
> *


 :wow:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 27 2011, 08:24 PM~19717542
> *all custom frabricated parts are tig welded for superior strength and cleaness.. no pits in chrome, no cracks.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by gottie_@Jan 27 2011, 11:00 PM~19717952
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## 713CADILLACIN

*this frame is powder coated so no body fillers were used, thats straight metal*


----------



## OUTHOPU

I like the fact that you took a car that nobody has done much with and went all out on it. Nice work man.

I starting to like the new direction this topic is going.


----------



## 713CADILLACIN

*single pump 8 batteries
*


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by dekay24_@Jan 27 2011, 01:09 PM~19712417
> *i really hope your not serious :uh:
> *


you dont think it could do that


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by phx rider_@Jan 25 2011, 10:36 PM~19698949
> *who asked for your lifestory buddy? discuss it with your husband next time!
> *



Sorry, I sometimes forget that forums arent for anything but ass kissing. :uh: I come here to discuss things, so thats what I' going to do. If you honestly think its hard to write more than a few generic lines of meaningless text, or believe thats all the internet is for, I'm sorry.

Typical of someone out west to assume everyones supposed to be the same,however not everyones gay.


----------



## StreetFame




----------



## 713CADILLACIN

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Jan 27 2011, 10:34 PM~19719125
> *you dont think it could do that
> *


i personally dont think it could do that cause the rear lower quarter hits the ground before the axle even gets close to the frame.. i know cause i built the car, its my car, and its a c notch so it can lay lower than the rest... besides, (your theory) the frame is reinforced, so that would mean that would be one hell of a chingaso to dimple the frame anyhow, think the axle would bend before the frame would..


----------



## phx rider

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 28 2011, 03:48 AM~19720519
> *Sorry, I sometimes forget that forums arent for anything but ass kissing.  :uh:  I come here to discuss things, so thats what I' going to do. If you honestly think its hard to write more than a few generic lines of meaningless text, or believe thats all the internet is for, I'm sorry.
> 
> Typical of someone out west to assume everyones supposed to be the same,however not everyones gay.
> *


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 27 2011, 09:59 PM~19718698
> *single pump 8 batteries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :worship: :worship: nice!!!


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 26 2011, 08:21 AM~19701665
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i remember that day easter baytown. thats my old lincoln :cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 27 2011, 09:24 PM~19717542
> *all custom frabricated parts are tig welded for superior strength and cleaness.. no pits in chrome, no cracks.
> *


That some clean work John. :thumbsup: Keepin shit lookin good !!!! And workin I'm sure too..

I like the powerball made for a pivot on the wishbone

Give our best to Shorty, We all hope things are well, 

From all of us here at BMH


----------



## 713CADILLACIN

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 28 2011, 01:26 PM~19723297
> *That some clean work John. :thumbsup:  Keepin shit lookin good !!!! And workin I'm sure too..
> 
> I like the powerball made for a pivot on the wishbone
> 
> Give our best to Shorty, We all hope things are well,
> 
> From all of us here at BMH
> *


thankyou sir, i let pops know you guys are prayin for him..


----------



## 16474

I'm not knocking your work because I think its TOP NOTCH WORK!!! But after reading your post ...you make it seem like you cant powdercoat frames that have been smoothed out using filler...people are doing it all the time..you cant use bondo or duraglass..but you can use this.. Just so people reading this know..
Keep up the Top Notch Work!!! Looks Good










> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@Jan 27 2011, 06:02 AM~19711015
> *815 Post st. 77022 Houston Tx. 713-880-3119
> Well if we're gonna talk about frames check out this one. We've been working on it for a while. It's for a 64 SS vert, gonna have full show chrome with it. It's powder coated so thats all metal under there.
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 28 2011, 11:12 AM~19721265
> *i personally dont think it could do that cause the rear lower quarter hits the ground before the axle even gets close to the frame.. i know cause i built the car, its my car, and its a c notch so it can lay lower than the rest... besides, (your theory) the frame is reinforced, so that would mean that would be one hell of a chingaso to dimple the frame anyhow, think the axle would bend before the frame would..
> *


i got proved wrong lol


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1

They Work But They Just Look Weird
And There Are These Fuckin HUGE ass Spring In The Rear...


----------



## 713CADILLACIN

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jan 28 2011, 06:56 PM~19725527
> *I'm not knocking your work because I think its TOP NOTCH WORK!!! But after reading your post ...you make it seem like you cant powdercoat frames that have been smoothed out using filler...people are doing it all the time..you cant use bondo or duraglass..but you can use this.. Just so people reading this know..
> Keep up the Top Notch Work!!! Looks Good
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


kool, thanks for the help. that would make jobs much quicker.. our frame work is pure metal, we invested alot in lots of assortments of grinding, sanding, and flap disk wheels,, plus hand held belt sanders to get the smoothness that you see in our pics..


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 27 2011, 09:52 PM~19718611
> *this frame is powder coated so no body fillers were used, thats straight metal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is it just me or is the driver side a lil bit higher than the passenger side? clean as hell build dont get me wrong and i like the fact that its somethin different,makes it cooler to me,but that was the only thing that lookd a lil off


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## 713CADILLACIN

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 29 2011, 03:48 AM~19728822
> *is it just me or is the driver side a lil bit higher than the passenger side? clean as hell build dont get me wrong and i like the fact that its somethin different,makes it cooler to me,but that was the only thing that lookd a lil off
> *


it measures evenly,, might be camera angle or sumptin.. :dunno:


----------



## KingsWood

That Galaxie is fucking bad! Good work bro, that is a clean ass hopper.


----------



## 16474

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 28 2011, 11:40 PM~19727907
> *kool, thanks for the help. that would make jobs much quicker.. our frame work is pure metal, we invested alot in lots of assortments of grinding, sanding, and flap disk wheels,, plus hand held belt sanders to get the smoothness that you see in our pics..
> *



I would rather have fully smoothed seams too... :thumbsup: 
Just thought I would post that stuff because it works and because not everyone can afford to pay shops top dollar to smooth them out...Keep up the top notch work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KingsWood

I am glad this topic has turned to a few positive WOW's instead of all negative. This is turning into one of my favorite topics.


----------



## 713CADILLACIN

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jan 29 2011, 09:48 AM~19729664
> *I would rather have fully smoothed seams too... :thumbsup:
> Just thought I would post that stuff because it works and because not everyone can afford to pay shops top dollar to smooth them out...Keep up the top notch work! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 29 2011, 09:15 AM~19729488
> *it measures evenly,, might be camera angle or sumptin.. :dunno:
> *


might be,but it made you take a second look at that pic to huh?


----------



## 713CADILLACIN

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 29 2011, 10:09 AM~19729774
> *might be,but it made you take a second look at that pic to huh?
> *


no not really cuz i dont know wut pic your talking about. check the vids and you can see it hops pretty dam straight.. but anyways, why there gotta be arguements about my ride.. its doin da dam thang and i thought id share sum pics with my fellow lowrider brothers...


----------



## 713CADILLACIN




----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 29 2011, 12:44 PM~19730584
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 whats it hit on the stick??? I know its up there :cheesy:


----------



## 713CADILLACIN

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Jan 29 2011, 12:47 PM~19730614
> * whats it hit on the stick??? I know its up there :cheesy:
> *


it hits 75-76"


----------



## V Boy 88

the first hopper to flip over by actualy hopping (no double switching or cherry picker shit)


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@Jan 29 2011, 02:10 PM~19731038
> *the first hopper to flip over by actualy hopping (no double switching or cherry picker shit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 LETS SEE A VIDEO


----------



## 713CADILLACIN

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Jan 29 2011, 02:31 PM~19731180
> *LETS SEE A VIDEO
> *


its on one of the Truucha videos, but its shity video someone else was filming. it was at Los Magnificos car show


----------



## 16474

What year?



> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@Jan 29 2011, 02:10 PM~19731038
> *the first hopper to flip over by actualy hopping (no double switching or cherry picker shit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## 16474

I always thought this one was


----------



## Cruising Ink

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 29 2011, 01:26 PM~19730488
> *no not really cuz i dont know wut pic your talking about. check the vids and you can see it hops pretty dam straight.. but anyways, why there gotta be arguements about my ride.. its doin da dam thang and i thought id share sum pics with my fellow lowrider brothers...
> *


ive personally seen these cars in action and hop straight its rare when something goes wrong with these rides, keep up the good work guys


----------



## Cruising Ink

here are some more of shorty built rides , some cars have been hopping for years


----------



## 713CADILLACIN

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jan 29 2011, 06:07 PM~19732365
> *I always thought this one was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAT WAS DOUBLE SWITCH HOP. MEANING HE HAD TO USE THE BACK TO MAKE IT FLIP.. OURS FLIPS ON ITS OWN POWER. NO DOUBLE SWITCHING


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

@ 4:00 :0


----------



## 713CADILLACIN

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 29 2011, 06:45 PM~19732628
> *@ 4:00  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HELLZ YEA,, DOES ANYONE HAVE ANY OTHER FOOTAGE OF THE MAZDA FLIPPING? ALL I HAVE IS MEMORIES OF IT, NO VIDEOS...


----------



## OutHopeU

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 28 2011, 03:48 AM~19720519
> *Sorry, I sometimes forget that forums arent for anything but ass kissing.  :uh:  I come here to discuss things, so thats what I' going to do. If you honestly think its hard to write more than a few generic lines of meaningless text, or believe thats all the internet is for, I'm sorry.
> 
> Typical of someone out west to assume everyones supposed to be the same,however not everyones gay.
> *


Yup,there's lot of this shit happening now on Laytilow, & We all know one name of a guy with BAG's :barf: JOE :wave:


----------



## V Boy 88

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Jan 29 2011, 08:45 PM~19732628
> *@ 4:00  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awesome! :biggrin:


----------



## team we be strokin

bags, no engine, nitrogen, all GAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY.


----------



## V Boy 88

> _Originally posted by team we be strokin_@Jan 29 2011, 10:51 PM~19733512
> *bags,  no engine,  nitrogen,  all GAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY.
> *


Ha there's this *** in my hood with a lincoln with bags sitting on 24" super pokers. He like to ride around with his front up and back down like he's a lowrider, that piece of shit car looks like rides like shit. Everytime my bro and I see him we clown on him with our Cadi's


----------



## 16474

Not sure whos this is but looked like a decent banger


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by OutHopeU_@Jan 29 2011, 08:40 PM~19733437
> *Yup,there's lot of this shit happening now on Laytilow, & We all know one name of a guy with BAG's  :barf: JOE  :wave:
> *


YOU MAD :biggrin:


----------



## listoB

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@Jan 29 2011, 08:46 PM~19733482
> *Awesome! :biggrin:
> *


what size cylinders do you run in the rear of texas ranger 11.... looks like a good lock up even with leaf springs


----------



## CoupeDTS

bout to hop that bitch


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Feb 1 2011, 12:55 PM~19756853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bout to hop that bitch
> *


 :wow:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Feb 1 2011, 12:55 PM~19756853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bout to hop that bitch
> *


That guy kinda looked like master p


----------



## gottie




----------



## KingsWood

lol wtf. dude with that camera was giggling like a retard


----------



## whybagit

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...ic=579659&st=20


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Jan 29 2011, 09:48 AM~19729662
> *That Galaxie is fucking bad! Good work bro, that is a clean ass hopper.
> *


X2


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Feb 1 2011, 02:55 PM~19756853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bout to hop that bitch
> *


can almost guarantee the car dont run. fuckin dont even dump evenly. only bounce it gets is from dumping. really wish the quality was better to see the suspension


----------



## luis707

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 1 2011, 02:40 PM~19757731
> *That guy kinda looked like master p
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: :buttkick: :rofl:


----------



## GoodTimes317

monte is total piece of shit.. Wow.


----------



## NOUSEFORANAME

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Jan 30 2011, 05:56 PM~19740604
> *YOU MAD :biggrin:
> *




Yep, he mad :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## down79

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Feb 1 2011, 01:55 PM~19756853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bout to hop that bitch
> *


wow :wow:


----------



## azmobn06

> _Originally posted by down79_@Feb 3 2011, 08:58 AM~19776360
> *wow :wow:
> *


X2

I thought the idea was to hop it, not pound it to the ground :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Feb 1 2011, 12:55 PM~19756853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bout to hop that bitch
> *



LMAO, I was waiting for the spring to pop out or cylinder through the hood or something.......hopefully shoot right back at the camera guy! :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Feb 1 2011, 01:55 PM~19756853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bout to hop that bitch
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 27 2011, 09:24 PM~19717542
> *all custom frabricated parts are tig welded for superior strength and cleaness.. no pits in chrome, no cracks.
> *


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 27 2011, 10:52 PM~19718611
> *this frame is powder coated so no body fillers were used, thats straight metal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



nice watts link setup. :thumbsup:


----------



## regallowlow187

Clean setup I just seen in a car for sale on here


----------



## touchdowntodd

lol i saw that and laughed at it... ouch


----------



## El Greengo

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Feb 1 2011, 01:55 PM~19756853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bout to hop that bitch
> *



wow pic fail :uh:


----------



## DA SHOCKER

> _Originally posted by down79_@Feb 3 2011, 08:58 AM~19776360
> *wow :wow:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## budgetblueoval

i have to pee


----------



## budgetblueoval

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Feb 1 2011, 12:55 PM~19756853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bout to hop that bitch
> *


wow. feel the power of 12 volts


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by budgetblueoval_@Feb 4 2011, 01:48 AM~19784301
> *wow. feel the power of 12 volts
> *


batteries are expensive


----------



## goinlow

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jan 29 2011, 09:07 PM~19732365
> *I always thought this one was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Englishtown Summer Slam ???


----------



## down79

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Feb 3 2011, 03:57 PM~19778952
> *Clean setup I just seen in a car for sale on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 that looks like power!! lol


----------



## unforgiven50insp

:wow:


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by davidw77_@Feb 3 2011, 10:03 PM~19782298
> *wow pic fail :uh:
> *


x2


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Feb 3 2011, 04:57 PM~19778952
> *Clean setup I just seen in a car for sale on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that would be shit without the wire loom


----------



## 16474

yes



> _Originally posted by goinlow_@Feb 4 2011, 06:35 AM~19785523
> *Englishtown Summer Slam ???
> *


----------



## 16474

Is that a sock on the motor ? Little drip sock




> _Originally posted by down79_@Feb 4 2011, 09:46 AM~19786516
> *:0 that looks like power!!          lol
> *




:thumbsup:


----------



## down79

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Jun 13 2010, 11:38 PM~17778917
> *here you go all power on this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


still funny


----------



## 713CADILLACIN

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Feb 3 2011, 02:28 PM~19778752
> *nice watts  link  setup.  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## og069

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 17 2011, 01:14 PM~19620772
> *you should see the regal these were on whole back of the frame collapses 3 pump 10 batts no reinforcments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: trash would b seen with them on my ride :barf: :barf:


----------



## og069

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@Jan 27 2011, 06:02 AM~19711015
> *815 Post st. 77022 Houston Tx. 713-880-3119
> Well if we're gonna talk about frames check out this one. We've been working on it for a while. It's for a 64 SS vert, gonna have full show chrome with it. It's powder coated so thats all metal under there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


very nice :biggrin:


----------



## og069

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Jan 27 2011, 03:34 PM~19715053
> *looks great!
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## og069

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 27 2011, 09:52 PM~19718611
> *this frame is powder coated so no body fillers were used, thats straight metal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice :yes:


----------



## og069

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Feb 1 2011, 12:55 PM~19756853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bout to hop that bitch
> *


wtf :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :tears:


----------



## AndrewH

Not sure what to think about this. So I label it a WOW :wow:


----------



## MINT'Z

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 5 2011, 07:28 AM~19793580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what to think about this. So I label it a WOW  :wow:
> *


it looks sick but really weird id like to see it better on smaller wheels its different thats for sure :wow:


----------



## listoB

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 5 2011, 04:28 AM~19793580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what to think about this. So I label it a WOW  :wow:
> *


 :wow: :barf:


----------



## El Greengo

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 5 2011, 05:28 AM~19793580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what to think about this. So I label it a WOW  :wow:
> *




:buttkick: :banghead: :barf:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Feb 1 2011, 01:55 PM~19756853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bout to hop that bitch
> *


did he seriously roll the window up...the top is missing lol..oh and close the slowdown u moron


----------



## La Lo

> _Originally posted by clairfbeeIII_@Jan 30 2011, 12:31 PM~19737316
> *Not sure whos this is but looked like a decent banger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lil Charlie From BYB in Louisville Ky


----------



## KingsWood

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 5 2011, 04:28 AM~19793580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what to think about this. So I label it a WOW  :wow:
> *


I label it as a WTF?


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 5 2011, 04:28 AM~19793580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what to think about this. So I label it a WOW  :wow:
> *


Looks like the bat mobile


----------



## Donnie Brasco

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 5 2011, 06:28 AM~19793580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what to think about this. So I label it a WOW  :wow:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## Donnie Brasco

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 5 2011, 01:58 PM~19795005
> *did he seriously roll the window up...the top is missing lol..oh and close the slowdown u moron
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 5 2011, 01:58 PM~19795005
> *did he seriously roll the window up...the top is missing lol..oh and close the slowdown u moron
> *


damn more shit i didnt notice :roflmao:


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 5 2011, 06:28 AM~19793580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what to think about this. So I label it a WOW  :wow:
> *



OMG Im all for different cars with hydros, but damn I have seen it all now :wow:


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 5 2011, 05:28 AM~19793580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what to think about this. So I label it a WOW  :wow:
> *


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Feb 5 2011, 11:58 AM~19795005
> *did he seriously roll the window up...the top is missing lol..oh and close the slowdown u moron
> *


it looks like its a t top car with the tops out and the passenger window still down as well,lmfao charge them fuckin batteries up n close the slowdown like homie said


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Feb 5 2011, 04:17 PM~19796330
> *Looks like the bat mobile
> *


We think alike.


----------



## Lowridingmike

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Jan 10 2011, 02:42 PM~19556520
> *Not calling you out, But how do you know this is the case? Maybe these guys have legit jobs, making lots of dough. And its there shit, if they want to build the cars and tear them up, why do you care? Dont get me wrong, Even if I did have the money too, I wouldn't get down like that hopping against someone. I'm almost too lazy to build a car, let a lone tear it up and re-build it every other weeked. To a lot of car enthusiast, we are ruining the car by juicing them. what makes it anybetter for us to say they are stupid, or ruining them by slamming them into eachother.
> *



You'd be surprised if you knew just how many big names and some of your local past andd present shops dat flip a lil sumthin to keep shit movin. but i agree it's nobodys place to call em out on it or anyway you put it "hate" on a brotha. If it weren't for dirty money ALOT of modern lowriding wouldnt have happened. period.


----------



## DOMINATOR85

This trunk has the solonoids self tapped to the trunk floor,wires everywhere.over all it looks like sh..


----------



## DOMINATOR85

After,built a solonoid








rack and rewired


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Feb 1 2011, 12:55 PM~19756853
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bout to hop that bitch
> *


to be honest i dont realy see this as a wow ,to me it seems like his 1st lifted car and hes doing the same as probably 90%of us did when we was in his position ,i remember my 1st lifted car lifted and dumped just the same and was a pos but i loved it , :biggrin:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 8 2011, 01:28 PM~19819136
> *to be honest i dont realy see this as a wow ,to me it seems like his 1st lifted car and hes doing the same as probably 90%of us did when we was in his position ,i remember my 1st lifted car lifted and dumped just the same and was a pos but i loved it , :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## *New Movement Md*

http://www.low-riders.com/photopost/showph...2&size=big&cat=


----------



## Forgiven 63

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Oct 29 2010, 03:46 PM~18941433
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 8 2011, 01:28 PM~19819136
> *to be honest i dont realy see this as a wow ,to me it seems like his 1st lifted car and hes doing the same as probably 90%of us did when we was in his position ,i remember my 1st lifted car lifted and dumped just the same and was a pos but i loved it , :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## DJLATIN

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Oct 29 2010, 03:47 PM~18941451
> *I heard he didnt have none !  :happysad:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## down79

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Feb 11 2011, 12:05 PM~19844679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Feb 11 2011, 09:13 AM~19843866
> *http://www.low-riders.com/photopost/showph...2&size=big&cat=
> *


LOL


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by DirtySouth Cantina_@Feb 11 2011, 11:13 AM~19843866
> *http://www.low-riders.com/photopost/showph...2&size=big&cat=
> *


 :0 wtf


----------



## charles85




----------



## og069

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Feb 11 2011, 11:03 PM~19849838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:  :around: hno: :tears:


----------



## bmoregoodtimer

you havent done that in awhile :biggrin:


----------



## MR.MEMO

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Feb 12 2011, 01:03 AM~19849838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it looks like it has feet and is gonna walk away :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## goof

> _Originally posted by payment12_@Jan 15 2011, 05:23 PM~19607006
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVEN CAUGHT THE MAN HIMSELF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I DONT SEE THE WOW...ITS CLEAN ASS FRAME AND A BAD ASS HOPPER!!!!QUIT BEING HATERS....


----------



## 80GRAND

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Feb 12 2011, 01:03 AM~19849838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I CANT LAUGH AT MY HOMIE MARK THAT WAS THE FIRST TIME THE TRUCK WAS OUT AND HE HAD A BAAAAAD DAY BUT HE WORKED THE BUGS OUT AND THIS TRUCK GETS BUSY NOW


----------



## King Cutty

> _Originally posted by DOMINATOR85_@Feb 8 2011, 10:31 AM~19817845
> *This trunk has the solonoids self tapped to the trunk floor,wires everywhere.over all it looks like sh..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BUT THE LEVEL WORKS.. SO THATS THE GOOD THING...


----------



## King Cutty

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Feb 3 2011, 02:57 PM~19778952
> *Clean setup I just seen in a car for sale on here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


COLD CRANKING POWER.... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## El Greengo

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Feb 11 2011, 12:05 PM~19844679
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## El Greengo

:thumbsup:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by davidw77_@Feb 14 2011, 01:20 AM~19863576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## listoB

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by davidw77_@Feb 13 2011, 11:20 PM~19863576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 80GRAND_@Feb 12 2011, 09:53 PM~19855286
> *I CANT LAUGH AT MY HOMIE MARK THAT WAS THE FIRST TIME THE TRUCK WAS OUT AND HE HAD A BAAAAAD DAY BUT HE WORKED THE BUGS OUT AND THIS TRUCK GETS BUSY NOW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 25 2008, 03:00 PM~11434074
> *T T T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ask me, just an old pic I had saved
> *


 i like those cars and i want my extention like that :biggrin:


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by davidw77_@Feb 13 2011, 11:20 PM~19863576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

SOME JACK-HOLE THOUGHT IT'D BE A GREAT IDEA TO TAKE A 94 TOWNCAR AND MAKE 5" DROP MOUNTS (LIKE SHIT) THEN ATTACH 2" (POORLY) EXTENDED UPPER TRAILING ARMS. NEEDLESS TO SAY IT THREW THE PINION ANGLE ALL TO HELL. DESTROYED THE REAR TRANNY SEAL, AND SINCE THE REAR END WAS PITCHED UP SO HIGH, IT MADE THE CYLINDERS WORK LIKE LEVERS AND GRENADE THE POWERBALLS.......AWESOME. i HOPE WHOEVER DID THIS (SCOOBY I'M ASSUMING. HIS NAME'S PAINTED ON THE TRUNK), SEES THIS AND RECOGNIZES HIS GARBAGE. YOU SHOULD NEVER BE ALLOWED TO OWN A CAR AGAIN.


----------



## og069

:machinegun: scooby u r a fool were ever u r :guns: :burn:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

> _Originally posted by davidw77_@Feb 14 2011, 12:20 AM~19863576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *



now i want a mini truck :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by davidw77_@Feb 14 2011, 12:20 AM~19863576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## listoB

:ugh: :ugh: that cant be safe


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by listoB_@Feb 16 2011, 11:17 AM~19883524
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :ugh:  :ugh: that cant be safe
> *


It's ok tho,cuz theres red split loom over everthing.Draws your eye away from the real problems :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## down79

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Feb 15 2011, 10:55 PM~19880781
> *SOME JACK-HOLE THOUGHT IT'D BE A GREAT IDEA TO TAKE A 94 TOWNCAR AND MAKE 5" DROP  MOUNTS (LIKE SHIT) THEN ATTACH 2" (POORLY) EXTENDED UPPER TRAILING ARMS. NEEDLESS TO SAY IT THREW THE PINION ANGLE ALL TO HELL. DESTROYED THE REAR TRANNY SEAL, AND SINCE THE REAR END WAS PITCHED UP SO HIGH, IT MADE THE CYLINDERS WORK LIKE LEVERS AND GRENADE THE POWERBALLS.......AWESOME. i HOPE WHOEVER DID THIS (SCOOBY I'M ASSUMING. HIS NAME'S PAINTED ON THE TRUNK), SEES THIS AND RECOGNIZES HIS GARBAGE. YOU SHOULD NEVER BE ALLOWED TO OWN A CAR AGAIN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## down79

> _Originally posted by nyd40cal_@Dec 11 2010, 06:45 PM~19303023
> *
> 
> 
> 
> FAT BITCH !!!
> *


STILL FUNNY :roflmao:


----------



## alex75

> _Originally posted by davidw77+Feb 13 2011, 10:20 PM~19863576-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> godamn!!!! thats clean
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BLVD Kreeper_@Feb 16 2011, 04:44 AM~19882319
> *now i want a mini truck  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *



me too :happysad:


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by down79_@Feb 16 2011, 04:07 PM~19886145
> *STILL FUNNY :roflmao:
> *


I CANT BELIEVE SHIT FELL OUT, THE CAR'S FUCKING CLEAN..... :thumbsdown:


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 8 2011, 01:28 PM~19819136
> *to be honest i dont realy see this as a wow ,to me it seems like his 1st lifted car and hes doing the same as probably 90%of us did when we was in his position ,i remember my 1st lifted car lifted and dumped just the same and was a pos but i loved it , :biggrin:
> *


WEAK BATTERIES ASIDE, THAT'S AN ILL RIG. NO JOKING, I'D BUY THAT! A T-TOP MONTY?!? I'M IN THERE LIKE THONG SWIM WEAR!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by davidw77_@Feb 14 2011, 12:20 AM~19863576
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Feb 12 2011, 12:03 AM~19849838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that must of realy sucked


----------



## regallowlow187

have I been doing my rear setups wrong all these years, is this the way I need to start doing them :dunno:













same car


----------



## charles85

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Feb 17 2011, 08:20 PM~19896562
> *have I been doing my rear setups wrong all these years, is this the way I need to start doing them  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Feb 17 2011, 06:20 PM~19896562
> *have I been doing my rear setups wrong all these years, is this the way I need to start doing them  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


wah ha ha ha ha ha some people need to quit pretending they know what they're doing.


----------



## dj hearse

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Feb 17 2011, 07:20 PM~19896562
> *have I been doing my rear setups wrong all these years, is this the way I need to start doing them  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i just saw this car posted up for sale on here..a orange caprice wagon from arkansas..


----------



## OUTHOPU

WTF is wrong with people. I especially like the "cylinder extention" instead of just running a longer coil.


----------



## down79

:wow: :roflmao:


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Feb 17 2011, 09:20 PM~19896562
> *have I been doing my rear setups wrong all these years, is this the way I need to start doing them  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :twak:


----------



## BIG STUART~GT

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Feb 17 2011, 07:20 PM~19896562
> *have I been doing my rear setups wrong all these years, is this the way I need to start doing them  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: hno:


----------



## regallowlow187

More from that caprice wagon :wow:


----------



## La Lo

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187+Feb 17 2011, 07:20 PM~19896562-->
> 
> 
> 
> have I been doing my rear setups wrong all these years, is this the way I need to start doing them  :dunno:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-regallowlow187_@Feb 19 2011, 08:36 AM~19908800
> *More from that caprice wagon  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I bet it goes thru seals fast. I guess the cord is a new way to plug and play :dunno:


----------



## listoB

> _Originally posted by FULLYCLOWNIN_@Apr 2 2008, 02:41 PM~10318251
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i dont see a WOW i see broken dreams


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

atlease the motor still lookz good  :happysad:


----------



## down79

:tears: that would suck


----------



## MB671

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Feb 12 2011, 12:03 AM~19849838
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS WAS MINOR, the worst thing about that day, was having fully charged batteries and NOBODY in town had 2wheel drive upper ball joints instock.


----------



## lowlowlow




----------



## OUTHOPU

Everything is fine it's chrome so he's good to go. :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 7 2011, 12:56 PM~20035694
> *Everything is fine it's chrome so he's good to go. :biggrin:
> *


thats one of dem secret build up topics u got huh? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: just kiddin! WUT IT DO


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by elca on ten switch_@Mar 7 2011, 03:51 PM~20036117
> *thats one of dem secret build up topics u got huh? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: just kiddin! WUT IT DO
> *


 :no: 
Looks like a mini truck, thats not my style.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Mar 7 2011, 09:58 AM~20034115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


except for the horrible welds it looks like they have the spring on the upper a arm some of those trucks are setup like that


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 7 2011, 04:09 PM~20036221
> *except for the horrible welds    it looks like they have the spring on the upper a arm  some of those trucks are setup like that
> *


The "weld" ( we will use that term very loosly here) was what caught my eye.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Mar 7 2011, 09:58 AM~20034115
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is there a reason for no upper a-arms??


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 7 2011, 03:24 PM~20036305
> *is there a reason for no upper a-arms??
> *


Probably a ranger.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 7 2011, 03:44 PM~20036423
> *Probably a ranger.
> *


its a ford engine


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 7 2011, 02:04 PM~20036191
> *:no:
> Looks like a mini truck, thats not my style.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by big pimpin+Mar 7 2011, 03:44 PM~20036423-->
> 
> 
> 
> Probably a ranger.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REV. chuck_@Mar 8 2011, 12:16 AM~20039235
> *its a ford engine
> *


OKAY.


----------



## 64 SS




----------



## regallowlow187




----------



## 87cutty530

great topic!!


----------



## down79

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Mar 12 2011, 07:04 PM~20077006
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Mar 12 2011, 08:04 PM~20077006
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :barf:


----------



## himbone

> _Originally posted by 713CADILLACIN_@Jan 29 2011, 06:43 PM~19732607
> *THAT WAS DOUBLE SWITCH HOP. MEANING HE HAD TO USE THE BACK TO MAKE IT FLIP.. OURS FLIPS ON ITS OWN POWER. NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
> *


and the reason yours flipped is because of the way the suspension was built with nothing to stop it from rolling over when it should go to bumper which stops most cars.


----------



## CROWDS91

7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
6 Members: CROWDS91, MEZA707(Bounded C., *impalaking*, 64 CRAWLING, west coast ridaz, rollin-hard

see any of your work in here :roflmao: :roflmao: :x:


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 7 2011, 02:24 PM~20036305
> *is there a reason for no upper a-arms??
> *


Yup its a ranger. Older Ford trucks/vans had I -beam suspension. No control arms. Good thing is you never break balljoints. I'm hittin mid 40's in my ranger on the OE balljoints and my trucks an '88.


----------



## gizmoscustoms

:0


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Mar 12 2011, 10:43 PM~20077857
> *7 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 6 Members: CROWDS91, MEZA707(Bounded C., impalaking, 64 CRAWLING, west coast ridaz, rollin-hard
> 
> see any of your work in here  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :x:
> *


 :0 :drama:


----------



## luis707

spring about to come out no A-arm:wow: :barf: :werd:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by luis707_@Mar 13 2011, 09:03 AM~20079840
> *spring about to come out no A-arm:wow:  :barf:  :werd:
> *


He has color matched split loom in the engine bay though so no worries.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wtf is up with this shit.


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 13 2011, 11:20 AM~20080295
> *Wtf is up with this shit.
> *


Same thing thats up with the vast majority of cars being built these days. It's all about being flashy not quality.


----------



## charles85

Dose any body see the square tubing there WTF is up that  








[/quote]


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by luis707_@Mar 13 2011, 07:03 AM~20079840
> *spring about to come out no A-arm:wow:  :barf:  :werd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :thumbsdown: :barf:


----------



## OUTHOPU

I believe thats just a piece of angle their to keep it from dumping. I seen more pics of this truck in another thread and they were cleaning underneath it with the tilt bed lifted and they had some 2x4s propped under the bed also. Thats actually not a bad idea for safety. I've seen check valves fail and the car drops like a rock.


----------



## casper38




----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 13 2011, 01:10 PM~20080914
> *I believe thats just a piece of angle their to keep it from dumping. I seen more pics of this truck in another thread and they were cleaning underneath it with the tilt bed lifted and they had some 2x4s propped under the bed also. Thats actually not a bad idea for safety. I've seen check valves fail and the car drops like a rock.
> *


had that happen to me yesterday wen i was changing my belt but good thing i got almost a full stack :ugh:


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by V Boy 88_@Jan 27 2011, 07:02 AM~19711015
> *all custom frabricated parts are tig welded for superior strength and cleaness.. no pits in chrome, no cracks.
> *


----------



## down79

> Dose any body see the square tubing there WTF is up that


[/quote]
:wow:


----------



## Unity_Jon

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Mar 13 2011, 10:04 AM~20080485
> *Dose any body see the square tubing there WTF is up that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice gold plated fresh air bracket, you need to make sure your fresh air is secure so may as well do it with style ?!


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO

> Dose any body see the square tubing there WTF is up that


[/quote]

Damn, how come mine didn't come out that way!? Lol


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Mar 13 2011, 07:02 PM~20082360
> *had that happen to me yesterday wen i was changing my belt but  good thing i got almost  a full  stack :ugh:
> *


same thing here , now I always use jack stands :happysad:


----------



## down79

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Mar 14 2011, 07:39 AM~20086769
> *same thing here , now I always use jack stands :happysad:
> *


x2


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by luis707_@Mar 13 2011, 08:03 AM~20079840
> *spring about to come out no A-arm:wow:  :barf:  :werd:
> *


 its an I beam truck.


----------



## hydryan

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 14 2011, 09:38 PM~20091250
> *its an I beam truck.
> *


----------



## king of hialeah

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14367402

the shit that gets to me is that people are telling this man nice and clean :twak: :nono:


----------



## 1972 impala envy

> Dose any body see the square tubing there WTF is up that


[/quote]




cylinders probably leaking


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by king of hialeah_@Mar 15 2011, 07:18 AM~20095012
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14367402
> 
> the shit that gets to me is that people are telling this man nice and clean  :twak:  :nono:
> *


Brace yourself for being called a "hater" on this one. :cheesy:


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by king of hialeah_@Mar 15 2011, 06:18 AM~20095012
> *
> the shit that gets to me is that people are telling this man nice and clean  :twak:  :nono:
> *


i didnt see anyone saying it was clean :dunno:


----------



## down79

> _Originally posted by king of hialeah_@Mar 15 2011, 06:18 AM~20095012
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14367402
> 
> the shit that gets to me is that people are telling this man nice and clean  :twak:  :nono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


not too bad...could be cleaned up


----------



## king of hialeah

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 15 2011, 08:40 AM~20095498
> *i didnt see anyone saying it was clean  :dunno:
> *


first page


----------



## king of hialeah

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 15 2011, 08:08 AM~20095361
> *Brace yourself for being called a "hater" on this one.  :cheesy:
> *


i like the car .im not being a hater this tred is called hydraulics wow and to my eyes and other people eyes say wow :uh: when they see this


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by king of hialeah_@Mar 15 2011, 01:20 PM~20096876
> *i like the car .im not being a hater this tred is called hydraulics wow and to my eyes and other people eyes say wow :uh:  when they see this
> *


I'm not calling you one. I'm not fond of how it looks either.


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by king of hialeah_@Mar 15 2011, 12:15 PM~20096839
> *first page
> *


okay, not picking a fight. but when the word "clean" was used it didn't show anything about the transfer bridge. just a 4-link. which does look decent. the entire first page doesn't really show the transfer bridge aside from one very dark picture. after it was shown....it wasn't called clean.


----------



## regal85

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 15 2011, 12:04 PM~20097109
> *okay, not picking a fight. but when the word "clean" was used it didn't show anything about the transfer bridge. just a 4-link. which does look decent.  the entire first page doesn't really show the transfer bridge aside from one very dark picture. after it was shown....it wasn't called clean.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 





















:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: j/k


----------



## regallowlow187

Love all the yellow wire, Clean.....


----------



## down79

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Mar 16 2011, 07:40 PM~20108519
> *Love all the yellow wire, Clean.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very CLEAN :wow:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 15 2011, 08:08 AM~20095361
> *Brace yourself for being called a "hater" on this one.  :cheesy:
> *





> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 15 2011, 01:04 PM~20097109
> *okay, not picking a fight. but when the word "clean" was used it didn't show anything about the transfer bridge. just a 4-link. which does look decent.  the entire first page doesn't really show the transfer bridge aside from one very dark picture. after it was shown....it wasn't called clean.
> *



the 4 link looks bad ass the whatever the fuck bridge looks like trash and the 3 wheel is fucking lame im pretty sure that could have been accomplished without the ugly garbage welded to the outside of the frame.



i wish i had that kind of money i could buy peoples loyalty's and put out slapped together shit and still be praised 

instead everyone talks shit on my slapped together shit :angry:


----------



## GREEDY




----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by king of hialeah_@Mar 15 2011, 11:20 AM~20096876
> *i like the car .im not being a hater this tred is called hydraulics wow and to my eyes and other people eyes say wow :uh:  when they see this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks like he did an extra partial wrap with that on there."whooa meeeeean!" Is wat I said when I seen that pic.


----------



## The_Golden_One




----------



## white link 93

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Mar 18 2011, 02:37 PM~20122089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



does sum of them batterys like :wow: is that a hole? that one dont have a terminal :0


----------



## OUTHOPU

I just want to know how much of that gold paint he huffed before deciding to paint the set up with it.


----------



## Level33

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 18 2011, 02:16 PM~20122618
> *I just want to know how much of that gold paint he huffed before deciding to paint the set up with it.
> *



no no he huffed the chrome paint when he painted the battieres then decided on the gold...


----------



## The_Golden_One

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Mar 18 2011, 02:27 PM~20122705
> *no no he huffed the chrome paint when he painted the battieres then decided on the gold...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowlowlow

Probably spotted the gold and chrome plated tops on the can at the parts store and thought that's how would come out.



> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Mar 18 2011, 11:37 AM~20122089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Mar 18 2011, 11:37 AM~20122089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No battery hold dwns either hno: super clean how much to install like that :roflmao:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Fort knox.


----------



## The_Golden_One

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Mar 18 2011, 03:50 PM~20123198
> *No battery hold dwns either hno: super clean how much to install like that :roflmao:
> *


Damn, good catch! When I was taking the pics, the setup was so WOW that I didn't even notice the lack of hold downs. Scary........... :wow:


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Mar 18 2011, 04:55 PM~20123235
> *Damn, good catch! When I was taking the pics, the setup was so WOW that I didn't even notice the lack of hold downs. Scary........... :wow:
> *


You were in WOW overload (no ****). :wow:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One+Mar 18 2011, 02:55 PM~20123235-->
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, good catch! When I was taking the pics, the setup was so WOW that I didn't even notice the lack of hold downs. Scary........... :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-OUTHOPU_@Mar 18 2011, 03:02 PM~20123285
> *You were in WOW overload (no ****). :wow:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Mar 18 2011, 11:37 AM~20122089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Mar 18 2011, 11:37 AM~20122089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice use of flex conduit. Spray paint and funny loom doesn't always help your cause.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Mar 16 2011, 06:40 PM~20108519
> *Love all the yellow wire, Clean.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Mar 18 2011, 11:37 AM~20122089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## dougy83




----------



## GoodTimes317

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Mar 18 2011, 12:37 PM~20122089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This awesome!!! :wow:


----------



## ROBLEDO

seen this in the junk yard the other day.


----------



## Madrox64

Found this beauty on ebay!


----------



## gizmoscustoms

:wow:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by CRACKINNECKSBACK_@Feb 13 2007, 01:04 PM~7249355
> *SEE KIDS THIS IS WHY DRUGS ARE BAD! MMMKKAA!  :uh: THATS SHIT IS JUST FUCKING DANGEROUS
> *


this is what meff does


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Mar 18 2011, 11:37 AM~20122089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


california plates. lol i thought cars like that dont exist in cali according to some ppl on here.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Mar 20 2011, 02:41 PM~20135652
> *Found this beauty on ebay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you better scoop it Homie :0


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Mar 20 2011, 02:41 PM~20135652
> *Found this beauty on ebay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hno: WTF


----------



## low760low




----------



## down79

:wow:


----------



## UCETAH

SALT LAKE UTAH


----------



## chtrone

> _Originally posted by low760low_@Mar 20 2011, 06:06 PM~20137043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Wow


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Mar 20 2011, 02:41 PM~20135652
> *Found this beauty on ebay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If I was the chromer, I would be laughing. Then the driveline is wack too.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 20 2011, 07:24 PM~20137952
> *If I was the chromer, I would be laughing. Then the driveline is wack too.
> *


dam why you postin pics of your elco lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by low760low_@Mar 20 2011, 06:06 PM~20137043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## 87cutty530

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Mar 20 2011, 01:41 PM~20135652
> *Found this beauty on ebay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I always wondered if anyone would put dollar signs or just dumb shit on there rear end like that... wow


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Mar 18 2011, 11:37 AM~20122089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


omfg some people need to stay sober when they are approaching a vehicle with an idea,thats just major wow overload :wow:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Feb 15 2011, 09:55 PM~19880781
> *SOME JACK-HOLE THOUGHT IT'D BE A GREAT IDEA TO TAKE A 94 TOWNCAR AND MAKE 5" DROP MOUNTS (LIKE SHIT) THEN ATTACH 2" (POORLY) EXTENDED UPPER TRAILING ARMS. NEEDLESS TO SAY IT THREW THE PINION ANGLE ALL TO HELL. DESTROYED THE REAR TRANNY SEAL, AND SINCE THE REAR END WAS PITCHED UP SO HIGH, IT MADE THE CYLINDERS WORK LIKE LEVERS AND GRENADE THE POWERBALLS.......AWESOME. i HOPE WHOEVER DID THIS (SCOOBY I'M ASSUMING. HIS NAME'S PAINTED ON THE TRUNK), SEES THIS AND RECOGNIZES HIS GARBAGE. YOU SHOULD NEVER BE ALLOWED TO OWN A CAR AGAIN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


post pics of the rest of the car :biggrin:


----------



## Unity_Jon

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Mar 20 2011, 02:41 PM~20135652
> *Found this beauty on ebay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



You can get an Ebay Sniper tool, but unfortunatley it doesnt do what i hoped.......


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Mar 18 2011, 02:37 PM~20122089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  nice gold plating... I mean gold painting


----------



## Pjay

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Mar 18 2011, 12:37 PM~20122089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## china

> Dose any body see the square tubing there WTF is up that


[/quote]To bad they cut corners on that ford truck on the juice might have some potential if done right :dunno:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Mar 20 2011, 02:41 PM~20135652
> *Found this beauty on ebay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

To bad they cut corners on that ford truck on the juice might have some potential if done right :dunno:
[/quote]
Why would u spend all the time n $ on that and do a decent job on sum parts of car but cut corners. Look at the zip tie around the.box tube.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Mar 20 2011, 03:41 PM~20135652
> *Found this beauty on ebay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



MAYBE IT'S WHAT'S LEFT OF "LIKE A PIMP"????


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 21 2011, 11:01 AM~20142422
> *MAYBE IT'S WHAT'S LEFT OF "LIKE A PIMP"????
> *


:roflmao: or maybe its the back end. Of it :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

To bad they cut corners on that ford truck on the juice might have some potential if done right :dunno:
[/quote]

looks like a piece of 90 degree angle stock tie wrapped in place, they prob did this to tow it to a show if the piston leaks, this way it wont loose pressure...change the height of the car and loosen the tension on the tie down straps. maybe the pumps arent hooked up yet and they dont want it dumped? idk im just guessing.


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by low760low_@Mar 20 2011, 06:06 PM~20137043
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno: hno: thats scary


----------



## Boricua Customs

> Dose any body see the square tubing there WTF is up that


[/quote]


It looks like they might have possible done that to hold the cylinder shafts out, maybe just to move the car or something if the lines or pumps werent hooked up 

:dunno:


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 20 2011, 08:42 PM~20138646
> *post pics of the rest of the car :biggrin:
> *











I heard the previous owner lived up north, maybe you know him.


----------



## Pjay

:0


----------



## muchogriffo

> _Originally posted by Madrox64_@Mar 20 2011, 02:41 PM~20135652
> *Found this beauty on ebay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



How much shipped to the gates of hell ????? :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by muchogriffo_@Mar 22 2011, 02:31 PM~20152978
> *How much shipped to the gates of hell ?????    :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1

> _Originally posted by king of hialeah_@Mar 15 2011, 10:20 AM~20096876
> *i like the car .im not being a hater this tred is called hydraulics wow and to my eyes and other people eyes say wow :uh:  when they see this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: that looks like my homie from vegas car BMH did that :biggrin:


----------



## gzking




----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 22 2011, 08:59 PM~20155116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


It's fucking pathetic that this is what it's came to.


----------



## gottie

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 22 2011, 06:59 PM~20155116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 22 2011, 07:48 PM~20155716
> *It's fucking pathetic that this is what it's came to.
> *


YEAH BUT DID YOU SEE HOW HIGH HE HOPPED?!?!?!...........i MEAN, YEAH BUT DID YOU SEE HOW HIGH HE HOPPED?.....that's good right?


----------



## Pjay

:wow: :0


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 22 2011, 07:59 PM~20155116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


bahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Daaaaamn!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 22 2011, 06:59 PM~20155116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ohh fuk :wow: sucks to be him I wonder how they put it back on the trailer :roflmao:


----------



## StreetFame

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 22 2011, 07:59 PM~20155116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## SERVIN_ANY1

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 22 2011, 05:59 PM~20155116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: DAAMM!!! :rofl:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 22 2011, 06:59 PM~20155116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


It's bad enough it got stuck, and to top it off it fell apart. :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Lucky no one got smashed or hurt. Imgine if the.car fell when they were trying to pull it down.


----------



## KingsWood

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 23 2011, 09:06 AM~20159736
> *Lucky no one got smashed or hurt. Imgine if the.car fell when they were trying to pull it down.
> *


x2 exactly what i was thinkin


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by sinicle+Mar 22 2011, 11:19 PM~20156821-->
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH BUT DID YOU SEE HOW HIGH HE HOPPED?!?!?!...........i MEAN, YEAH BUT DID YOU SEE HOW HIGH HE HOPPED?.....that's good right?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looked more like it tipped than hopped to me. :cheesy:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Hannibal Lector_@Mar 23 2011, 11:06 AM~20159736
> *Lucky no one got smashed or hurt. Imgine if the.car fell when they were trying to pull it down.
> *


It wouldn't hurt my feelings none if it were the owner/builder though. It would be one less fool building shit like this at least. If your dumb enough to hang from the underside of a car thats held in the air by hob cobbled suspension and hydraulics you got it coming sooner or later.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Mar 21 2011, 09:30 PM~20147455
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the previous owner lived up north, maybe you know him.
> *


scooby right? i only know one person from the nw goin by that,he in oregon his screen name on here is scooby as well,building a light blue towncar,body style after this one,his topic titled " if perfect score threw up"


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 22 2011, 08:48 PM~20155716
> *It's fucking pathetic that this is what it's came to.
> *


X2 fuck it i'd rather have a clean street machine before that.Done up solid like.Smack a little bumper then mash out.If it was me tho


----------



## rzarock

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 22 2011, 06:59 PM~20155116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


That shit has so much weight in the back you could probably bounce it up that high by hand like a fuckin basketball.


----------



## china

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 22 2011, 06:59 PM~20155116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## lowbikeon20z

> Dose any body see the square tubing there WTF is up that


[/quote]To bad they cut corners on that ford truck on the juice might have some potential if done right


















everytime ive seen that truck at shows ive never seen him with the angle liner in place??


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 23 2011, 04:14 PM~20162413
> *Looked more like it tipped than hopped to me. :cheesy:
> It wouldn't hurt my feelings none if it were the owner/builder though. It would be one less fool building shit like this at least. If your dumb enough to hang from the underside of a car thats held in the air by hob cobbled suspension and hydraulics you got it coming sooner or later.
> *



:yes: :yes:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by rzarock_@Mar 24 2011, 07:27 AM~20167904
> *That shit has so much weight in the back you could probably bounce it up that high by hand like a fuckin basketball.
> *


:roflmao: very tru


----------



## jackcop

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Feb 13 2007, 12:24 PM~7245220
> *I mean.....wow!  Lets see what you guys have seen out there....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was on a 69 impala that was previous built by Hi-Caliber.  For some reason the rear suspension was converted!
> *


my thoughts exactly


----------



## vengence

My first juiced ride :angry: was told shop install n has a bridge NOPE all backyard it looks n no bridge


----------



## down79

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 25 2011, 01:30 PM~20178760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first juiced ride :angry: was told shop install n has a bridge NOPE all backyard it looks n no bridge
> *


dont look too bad..got burn on the bridge


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by down79_@Mar 25 2011, 01:17 PM~20179096
> *dont look too bad..got burn on the bridge
> *


yeah and the rear dash ima have to perform surgery on to repair it,i took a closer look n bout flipped,the rear dash looks like it never had a bridge n the cylinders have hate the fuck outta them for a while

so plans are bridge and 14 inch cyls to replace those 16s,im thinkin chains as well so it can still stand a decent 3


----------



## down79

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 25 2011, 03:01 PM~20179416
> *yeah and the rear dash ima have to perform surgery on to repair it,i took a closer look n bout flipped,the rear dash looks like it never had a bridge n the cylinders have hate the fuck outta them for a while
> 
> so plans are bridge and 14 inch cyls to replace those 16s,im thinkin chains as well so it can still stand a decent 3
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 23 2011, 05:28 PM~20163337
> *scooby right? i only know one person from the nw goin by that,he in oregon his screen name on here is scooby as well,building a light blue towncar,body style after this one,his topic titled " if perfect score threw up"
> *


I bet pesos to pennies it's the same guy. I got the car from a buddy of mine who got it from Oregon. my buddy said when he got the car, it didn't even have a battery rack, the shit was bolted to the trunk floor! now a pic of that would have been a good addition to this topic! :roflmao: the car's in good (enough) shape other than the shit I've been fixing.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Mar 25 2011, 04:58 PM~20180469
> *I bet pesos to pennies it's the same guy. I got the car from a buddy of mine who got it from Oregon. my buddy said when he got the car, it didn't even have a battery rack, the shit was bolted to the trunk floor! now a pic of that would have been a good addition to this topic! :roflmao: the car's in good (enough) shape other than the shit I've been fixing.
> *


you shoulda got pics bro :biggrin: 

yeah its pretty clean from what i seen,you see what i got with my fleetwood,i dont see scoobys name so i dont think its his work


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Mar 18 2011, 11:37 AM~20122089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I guess the rumor is true paint huffers do get the highest on gold and silver to bad this guy shared some with that trunk :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 25 2011, 12:30 PM~20178760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first juiced ride :angry: was told shop install n has a bridge NOPE all backyard it looks n no bridge
> *


You know the bridge is on the frame right??? has nothering to do with the rear deck where your speackers got lock the car up take pic of frame where cuylinders go and post it up so we can see fi there is a bridge or now for you


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Mar 26 2011, 12:35 AM~20183990
> *You know the bridge is on the frame right??? has nothering to do with the rear deck where your speackers got lock the car up take pic of frame where cuylinders go and post it up so we can see fi there is a bridge or now for you
> *


i know where the bridge goes tony,whatever dummy installed the setup used factory spring perches and theres no bridge under there,its not a pretty picture underneath either but i have to get ahold of a charger n get them batteries charged all up,dude was supposed to bring it with the car and forgot it up north now wont answer his phone.

he said that custom auto specialties installed it,im thinkin he got that idea from the batteries but it aint no shop install,if it is i dont want that shop near any of my cars


----------



## 509Lowrider

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 22 2011, 05:59 PM~20155116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



Whats the name of the song playin in the background?


----------



## 85Lac'nPurple

^^^The name of the song is back to the hotel by N 2 DEEP


----------



## down79

> _Originally posted by 85Lac'nPurple_@Mar 26 2011, 06:35 AM~20184399
> *^^^The name of the song is back to the hotel by N 2 DEEP
> *


 :cheesy: ohh shit ...thats a good one


----------



## drew-barry-86

> _Originally posted by 509Lowrider_@Mar 26 2011, 04:39 AM~20184311
> *Whats the name of the song playin in the background?
> *


----------



## drew-barry-86

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 22 2011, 06:59 PM~20155116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## WelshBoyo

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 22 2011, 06:59 PM~20155116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


I know im a new guy to hydraulics. but what happaend there for it to wrong?


----------



## KingsWood

too much weight on the bullshit mess they call a 4 link :uh:


----------



## down79

> _Originally posted by KingsWood_@Mar 26 2011, 09:17 AM~20184888
> *too much weight on the bullshit mess they call a 4 link :uh:
> *


YUP


----------



## brown81

:thumbsdown:


----------



## brown81

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 22 2011, 06:59 PM~20155116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## droppen98

> _Originally posted by king of hialeah_@Mar 15 2011, 12:20 PM~20096876
> *i like the car .im not being a hater this tred is called hydraulics wow and to my eyes and other people eyes say wow :uh:  when they see this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if i rember correctly this is called a chan transfer it is made to give you a better lock up then normal chains but still make the car 3 wheel and if its done by bmh which it was cuz ive seen the build i wouldnt worry about the work they tend to cover there asses with good work and neatness this was probally a ''progress'' pic meening a pic tooken before the final product


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Mar 21 2011, 04:23 PM~20144108
> *:roflmao: or maybe its the back end. Of it :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TWEEDY

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Mar 30 2011, 11:13 AM~20218051
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NEW A-ARM MOUNTS? :wow:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

MY BAD THAT LOOKS LIKE A REAR END....


IS THAT RATCHET STRAP USED AS A TRAILING ARM??? :uh:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 30 2011, 01:06 PM~20218463
> *NEW A-ARM MOUNTS? :wow:
> *


rear end four link mounts...


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Mar 30 2011, 11:13 AM~20218051
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Tweedy its good to see you've finally started working on your custom 4 link for the Lincoln!! :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Mar 30 2011, 10:13 AM~20218051
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i see your weldings getting better homie pm me a price for a chrome set up just like this :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 30 2011, 12:20 PM~20219053
> *i see your weldings getting better homie pm me a price for a chrome set up just like this  :biggrin:
> *


He'll charge u for a bag of chips, since ur a chipper builder. :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 30 2011, 01:06 PM~20218937
> *Tweedy its good to see you've finally started working on your custom 4 link for the Lincoln!!  :biggrin:
> *


Shhhhhh :biggrin:


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka+Mar 28 2011, 09:23 AM~20200123-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-TWEEDY_@Mar 30 2011, 10:13 AM~20218051
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 hno: the things people do and the the things they shouldn't do


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 30 2011, 12:43 PM~20219251
> *He'll charge u for a bag of chips, since ur a chipper builder. :biggrin:
> *


i didnt build your car chipper :biggrin:


----------



## 416impala

seen a guy here build a 4 link using tubing he stole from the back of a hosptial, old beds.

shit was thinner than 1/8"

what a mess and he was a "shop" charging people up the ass.


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Mar 30 2011, 05:18 PM~20221472
> *seen a guy here build a 4 link using tubing he stole from the back of a hosptial, old beds.
> 
> shit was thinner than 1/8"
> 
> what a mess and he was a "shop" charging people up the ass.
> *


wtf?


----------



## down79

> _Originally posted by caddy4yaass_@Mar 19 2010, 06:03 AM~16934941
> *this came out of miami not my car but a freind who kinda messed up....
> if it dont fit... keep on ridein fuckit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That new new new ROOF mount telescopic cylinder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like i said if it dont fit keep on rideing it will work out eventually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the best part these bad ass trailing arms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and theres some much more to this lol. ps: this is on a 85 fleetwood coupe also
> :tears:  :tears:  :banghead:  :thumbsdown:  :angel:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 30 2011, 08:08 PM~20218481
> *MY BAD THAT LOOKS LIKE A REAR END....
> IS THAT RATCHET STRAP USED AS A TRAILING ARM??? :uh:
> *


panhard bar??? lol


this page definitly made me say WOW!


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 30 2011, 02:06 PM~20218937
> *Tweedy its good to see you've finally started working on your custom 4 link for the Lincoln!!  :biggrin:
> *


not mine, but it is here local


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by BRAVO_@Mar 30 2011, 07:53 PM~20222256
> *panhard bar??? lol
> this page definitly made me say WOW!
> *


X2........................... :wow: :wow:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

I'LL HAVE A FEW PICS TOMMORROW OF A LOCAL "HOPPER".
IF I REMEMBER TONIGHT....... :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Mar 30 2011, 05:18 PM~20221472
> *seen a guy here build a 4 link using tubing he stole from the back of a hosptial, old beds.
> 
> shit was thinner than 1/8"
> 
> what a mess and he was a "shop" charging people up the ass.
> *


you know some crazy mofo's

postal lady said "whats the persons name" i said that is his name fool. :roflmao:


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Feb 15 2011, 08:55 PM~19880781
> *SOME JACK-HOLE THOUGHT IT'D BE A GREAT IDEA TO TAKE A 94 TOWNCAR AND MAKE 5" DROP MOUNTS (LIKE SHIT) THEN ATTACH 2" (POORLY) EXTENDED UPPER TRAILING ARMS. NEEDLESS TO SAY IT THREW THE PINION ANGLE ALL TO HELL. DESTROYED THE REAR TRANNY SEAL, AND SINCE THE REAR END WAS PITCHED UP SO HIGH, IT MADE THE CYLINDERS WORK LIKE LEVERS AND GRENADE THE POWERBALLS.......AWESOME. i HOPE WHOEVER DID THIS (SCOOBY I'M ASSUMING. HIS NAME'S PAINTED ON THE TRUNK), SEES THIS AND RECOGNIZES HIS GARBAGE. YOU SHOULD NEVER BE ALLOWED TO OWN A CAR AGAIN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this the blue lincoln that doesnt lay ?


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Mar 21 2011, 08:30 PM~20147455
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the previous owner lived up north, maybe you know him.
> *


----------



## 95rangeron14z

To bad they cut corners on that ford truck on the juice might have some potential if done right :dunno:
[/quote]

No corners were cut doing this truck, they are stoppers so just incase the batts die car can be moved. Since it's a Show car, batts go bad for just sitting for so long. But juice all works perfect!


----------



## 95rangeron14z

To bad they cut corners on that ford truck on the juice might have some potential if done right


















everytime ive seen that truck at shows ive never seen him with the angle liner in place??
[/quote]
:thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU

*As I already posted. It appears they use the angle for safety reasons while detailing the truck. Just as they are using 2x4s under the tilt bed. Can we stop quoting that pic now. :biggrin: *


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 31 2011, 12:57 PM~20227948
> *As I already posted. It appears they use the angle for safety reasons while detailing the truck. Just as they are using 2x4s under the tilt bed. Can we stop quoting that pic now. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That cylinder/coil alignment is still sketchy as hell though. hno: (disclaimer: yes I know its an I beam suspension that tweaks very badly when raised)


----------



## OUTHOPU

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 31 2011, 02:15 PM~20228103
> *That cylinder/coil alignment is still sketchy as hell though.    hno:  (disclaimer: yes I know its an I beam suspension that tweaks very badly when raised)
> *


It's alright though since the brake line is steel braided it will catch the coil no problem. :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 31 2011, 01:19 PM~20228130
> *It's alright though since the brake line is steel braided it will catch the coil no problem. :cheesy:
> *


Tru dat!!!!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 31 2011, 09:57 AM~20227176
> *is this the blue lincoln that doesnt lay ?
> *


Lol my first thought to,had seen a pic a while ago of it


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 31 2011, 01:31 PM~20228949
> *Lol my first thought to,had seen a pic a while ago of it
> *


everytime i seen scooby drive,,he would drive it locked up all the time,,i believe he even got a ticket for it,,


----------



## regallowlow187

:0 :0 :0 Damn I didnt know them pics were from that "$90,000" ranger......


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Mar 31 2011, 09:57 AM~20227176
> *is this the blue lincoln that doesnt lay ?
> *


she lays out good now that I swapped the arms and "dropped" the drop mounts :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Look at these a-arms......... :wow:


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Mar 31 2011, 07:33 PM~20231706
> *she lays out good now that I swapped the arms and "dropped" the drop mounts :biggrin:
> *


good job homie,,, :thumbsup: 
did you sell him the lincoln that he has now ?


----------



## down79

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 31 2011, 09:35 PM~20231741
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at these a-arms......... :wow:
> *


 :wow: WTF :buttkick:


----------



## sinicle

nah, I never met the dude. I got the car from a buddy who I guess got it from him. I pm'ed him, seems like a nice enough guy. kinda feel like a jerk for putting him on blast on here!


----------



## sinicle

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 31 2011, 08:35 PM~20231741
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at these a-arms......... :wow:
> *


aside from the awesome welds :roflmao: did they rhino coat those fuckers....with a brush :wow:


----------



## 84ImpalaFinishaDream

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 31 2011, 09:35 PM~20231741
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at these a-arms......... :wow:
> *


the thing that i cant get is someone was really proud of that and even painted them.Wow


----------



## cuate64

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 31 2011, 08:35 PM~20231741
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at these a-arms......... :wow:
> *


HOLY SHIT! :barf:


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 31 2011, 09:35 PM~20231741
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at these a-arms......... :wow:
> *


 DAAAAAAAYYYYAAAMM
TURNTABLE STATUS. GET THEM ENGRAVED


----------



## down79

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Mar 31 2011, 11:18 PM~20232851
> *DAAAAAAAYYYYAAAMM
> TURNTABLE STATUS. GET THEM ENGRAVED
> *


 :roflmao: $$$ the big boy fancy edition $$$


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 31 2011, 08:35 PM~20231741
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at these a-arms......... :wow:
> *


Holy fuk hno:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 31 2011, 10:35 PM~20231741
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at these a-arms......... :wow:
> *



thats the new Darth Vader wrap kit.


----------



## muchogriffo

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 31 2011, 08:35 PM~20231741
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at these a-arms......... :wow:
> *



The box says "made in USA". They look like they came from japan and were built during the earthquake. :biggrin:


----------



## GoodTimes317

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 31 2011, 09:35 PM~20231741
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at these a-arms......... :wow:
> *


I need some of those.. :cheesy:


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 22 2011, 08:59 PM~20155116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:

kind of a "wait for it" video


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Apr 1 2011, 09:27 AM~20235119
> *:roflmao:
> 
> kind of a "wait for it" video
> *


YOU MEAN "WEIGHT FOR IT"? :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Mar 31 2011, 09:06 PM~20232099
> *the thing that i cant get is someone was really proud of that and even painted them.Wow
> *


I fail to understand why you wouldn't be proud of those! :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82

:uh:


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Mar 31 2011, 09:00 PM~20232022
> *nah, I never met the dude. I got the car from a buddy who I guess got it from him. I pm'ed him, seems like a nice enough guy. kinda feel like a jerk for putting him on blast on here!
> *


ive spoke to him as well,but seen his work and he can do some nice work when he really tries,but i dont feel bad for anything i aint said nada bad enough to get called an asshole yet i aint gone to far,

but yeah if i remember right he did get a ticket for rollin locked up cant remember where though


----------



## 1980lincoln

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 31 2011, 10:35 PM~20231741
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at these a-arms......... :wow:
> *


i hope this is an april fools joke :barf:


----------



## Jack Bauer

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 31 2011, 11:35 PM~20231741
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at these a-arms......... :wow:
> *


did those come off the Titanic? Looks like they been sitting in salt water for 80 years.




edit...........WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT PAINT BRUSH FOR?????? PLEASE TELL ME THERE WERENT PAINTED WITH A PAINT BRUSH. :wow:




edit #2..................DID FANTASY CUSTOMS BUILD THESE?


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Mar 21 2011, 09:30 PM~20147455
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the previous owner lived up north, maybe you know him.
> *


damn doug that car is pretty clean nice wheels too


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 1 2011, 09:57 AM~20236059
> *ive spoke to him as well,but seen his work and he can do some nice work when he really tries,but i dont feel bad for anything i aint said nada bad enough to get called an asshole yet i aint gone to far,
> 
> but yeah if i remember right he did get a ticket for rollin locked up cant remember where though
> *


 mudflaps,,


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Apr 1 2011, 11:52 AM~20236435
> *mudflaps,,
> *


lmfao :roflmao: 

i dont dare put those on my cars,they would get torn off in less then a day :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Apr 1 2011, 11:27 AM~20235119
> *:roflmao:
> 
> kind of a "wait for it" video
> *


ouch :rofl: thats a nice car too


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 31 2011, 08:35 PM~20231741
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at these a-arms......... :wow:
> *


Thise are bullet prroof.


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 1 2011, 02:54 PM~20237821
> *Thise are bullet prroof.
> *


bb gun proof


----------



## Harley Starr

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Apr 1 2011, 09:30 AM~20235144
> *YOU MEAN "WEIGHT FOR IT"? :biggrin:
> *


damn where did you find those bad ass a arms :wow:


----------



## nueve5

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 31 2011, 08:35 PM~20231741
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at these a-arms......... :wow:
> *


how much shipped


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Apr 1 2011, 12:06 AM~20232099
> *the thing that i cant get is someone was really proud of that and even painted them.Wow
> *


thats cause they thought that they will look better, but in reality, cars look better with shitty bodywork in primer that painted with the same bodywork


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by KAKALAK_@Apr 2 2011, 08:50 AM~20241704
> *thats cause they thought that they will look better, but in reality, cars look better with shitty bodywork in primer that painted with the same bodywork
> *


quoted for truth...


----------



## SHORTDOG 62

> _Originally posted by gzking_@Mar 22 2011, 07:59 PM~20155116
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


these fools are lucky somebody didn't die


----------



## S__1

> _Originally posted by SHORTDOG 62_@Apr 2 2011, 04:47 PM~20244109
> *these fools are lucky somebody didn't die
> *


x2


----------



## 83lowlac

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 31 2011, 11:35 PM~20231741
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at these a-arms......... :wow:
> *


somebody please take all tools away from the guy that did that :wow: hno: :barf:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by SHORTDOG 62_@Apr 2 2011, 05:47 PM~20244109
> *these fools are lucky somebody didn't die
> *



just a matter of time bro hno:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Apr 2 2011, 09:59 PM~20245114
> *just a matter of time bro hno:
> *


hopefully theres a video of it :cheesy:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> :wow: WTF :buttkick:





> aside from the awesome welds :roflmao: did they rhino coat those fuckers....with a brush :wow:





> the thing that i cant get is someone was really proud of that and even painted them.Wow





> HOLY SHIT! :barf:





> DAAAAAAAYYYYAAAMM
> TURNTABLE STATUS. GET THEM ENGRAVED





> :roflmao: $$$ the big boy fancy edition $$$





> Holy fuk hno:





> thats the new Darth Vader wrap kit.





> The box says "made in USA". They look like they came from japan and were built during the earthquake. :biggrin:





> I need some of those.. :cheesy:





> I fail to understand why you wouldn't be proud of those! :uh: :biggrin:





> i hope this is an april fools joke :barf:





> did those come off the Titanic? Looks like they been sitting in salt water for 80 years.
> edit...........WHAT THE FUCK IS THAT PAINT BRUSH FOR?????? PLEASE TELL ME THERE WERENT PAINTED WITH A PAINT BRUSH. :wow:
> edit #2..................DID FANTASY CUSTOMS BUILD THESE?





> Thise are bullet prroof.





> bb gun proof





> damn where did you find those bad ass a arms :wow:





> how much shipped





> thats cause they thought that they will look better, but in reality, cars look better with shitty bodywork in primer that painted with the same bodywork





> somebody please take all tools away from the guy that did that :wow: hno: :barf:


I HAVE SOME MORE PICS OF OTHER STUFF... I'LL BE POSTING SOON... :biggrin:


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Mar 31 2011, 09:06 PM~20232099
> *the thing that i cant get is someone was really proud of that and even painted them.Wow
> *


good thing he didnt chrome them :uh:


----------



## Harley Starr

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=588361

These are almost as nice as the aarms already posted in here, HOWEVER these are really for sale on here right now :wow:


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Apr 4 2011, 07:30 PM~20258481
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=588361
> 
> These are almost as nice as the aarms already posted in here, HOWEVER these are really for sale on here right now :wow:
> *


just saw that post :wow:


----------



## Harley Starr

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Apr 4 2011, 06:58 PM~20258728
> *just saw that post :wow:
> *


sorry you had to see it too :angel:


----------



## low4oshow

:uh: :wow: 






:angel: :angel:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Apr 7 2011, 01:07 AM~20280353
> *  :uh:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angel:  :angel:
> *


goddamn it can only lift so far :angry:


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Apr 7 2011, 12:07 AM~20280353
> *  :uh:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angel:  :angel:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## low4oshow

:wow:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 7 2011, 01:15 AM~20280377
> *goddamn it can only  lift so far      :angry:
> *


Yea I had to stop watching that.......


----------



## El Greengo

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 31 2011, 09:35 PM~20231741
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at these a-arms......... :wow:
> *



hhahahah how much shipped to 46227 :0


----------



## gizmoscustoms

:ugh:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 7 2011, 03:15 AM~20280377
> *goddamn it can only  lift so far      :angry:
> *



anyone see the movie supertroopers?


the quote "we're pulled over, we cant pull over any furthur !!"


its up allready... it wont go up any furthur !!

:biggrin:


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 31 2011, 08:35 PM~20231741
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at these a-arms......... :wow:
> *


 :wow: :barf:


----------



## down79

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Apr 7 2011, 01:07 AM~20280353
> *  :uh:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angel:  :angel:
> *


 :uh: hno: :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 31 2011, 08:35 PM~20231741
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at these a-arms......... :wow:
> *


 :wow: did any one get the name of the Pigeon that laid down those welds :wow:


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by sinicle_@Mar 31 2011, 09:02 PM~20232056
> *aside from the awesome welds :roflmao: did they rhino coat those fuckers....with a brush :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Str8 Klownin

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Apr 7 2011, 12:07 AM~20280353
> *  :uh:  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :angel:  :angel:
> *


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by 84ImpalaFinishaDream_@Mar 31 2011, 09:06 PM~20232099
> *the thing that i cant get is someone was really proud of that and even painted them.Wow
> *


i retard wearing boxing gloves could of done a better job :wow:


----------



## El Greengo

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Mar 18 2011, 12:37 PM~20122089
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Classic_Lowrider13

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 13 2007, 07:14 AM~7247008
> *Use a grinder hell, learn how to WELD!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS

6:45
13:45
19:15


----------



## sincitycutty

> _Originally posted by king of hialeah_@Mar 15 2011, 05:18 AM~20095012
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=14367402
> 
> the shit that gets to me is that people are telling this man nice and clean  :twak:  :nono:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BMH BUILT IT SO YOU KNOW ITS QUALITY WORK


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Apr 13 2011, 01:58 AM~20326566
> *BMH BUILT IT SO YOU KNOW ITS QUALITY WORK
> *


I thought they fixed the problem with the car?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by sincitycutty_@Apr 13 2011, 02:58 AM~20326566
> *BMH BUILT IT SO YOU KNOW ITS QUALITY WORK
> *


that dont always make it right


----------



## gizmoscustoms

> :wow: *DDAAAMMMMNNNNN!!!!!! i still can dream* :biggrin:
> 
> *went to go eat at a hawaiian food spot this weekend...had to get my fix :biggrin: and seen this* :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

06 frame swap then its all good.


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by HOM1EZ_OnLY_509_@Apr 4 2011, 12:30 PM~20254978
> *good thing he didnt chrome them  :uh:
> *


It would be the only time I would of said that the chrome was a waste of money :yessad:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros

> :wow: *DDAAAMMMMNNNNN!!!!!! i still can dream* :biggrin:
> 
> *went to go eat at a hawaiian food spot this weekend...had to get my fix :biggrin: and seen this* :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Apr 12 2011, 10:02 PM~20325425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6:45
> 13:45
> 19:15
> *


:roflmao: good lord it figures chumlee would buy it,but its priceless seeing the ending good find one of my favorite shows i keep missing cause of work


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Apr 7 2011, 07:10 AM~20281221
> *Yea I had to stop watching that.......
> *


x2


----------



## down79

> :wow: *DDAAAMMMMNNNNN!!!!!! i still can dream* :biggrin:
> 
> *went to go eat at a hawaiian food spot this weekend...had to get my fix :biggrin: and seen this* :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wow: HYDRAULICS :wow:
Click to expand...


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Apr 12 2011, 09:02 PM~20325425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6:45
> 13:45
> 19:15
> *


...that old man was luving it at the end,,,,hahaha,,,nice


----------



## Harley Starr

> _Originally posted by down79_@Apr 14 2011, 04:10 PM~20339768
> *:wow: HYDRAULICS :wow:
> *


shit, 22's 


















nah they 13's but I keep'em clean
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tootall4u401

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Apr 13 2011, 01:02 AM~20325425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6:45
> 13:45
> 19:15
> *


The old mans face is priceless


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Apr 14 2011, 06:22 PM~20340411
> *shit, 22's
> nah they 13's but I keep'em clean
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## bckbmpr84

that car was juiced in vegas by a guy name tommy, i saw them trying to finish it up for the super show last year. wonder how real the show is... good entertainment though


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by bckbmpr84_@Apr 14 2011, 11:04 PM~20342069
> *that car was juiced in vegas by a guy name tommy,  i saw them trying to finish it up for the super show last year.    wonder how real the show is... good entertainment though
> *


:rofl: shit was funny when the old man got in the car :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

i said i had more....
















































Gotta love them welds....... :uh:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

this broke off of a g body frame i removed the rear cylinder and it came down with it..... :wow:


----------



## muchogriffo

Part of the rack is made out of the bottom of a snow plow blade. I say its quality work. And dont forget the murder weopon in the trunk :wow:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by muchogriffo_@Apr 15 2011, 12:59 AM~20343002
> *Part of the rack is made out of the bottom of a snow plow blade.  I say its quality work. And dont forget the murder weopon in the trunk :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


should be strong enough :yes:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Apr 14 2011, 09:05 PM~20342507
> *this broke off of a g body frame i removed the rear cylinder and it came down with it..... :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Apr 14 2011, 09:02 PM~20342488
> *i said i had more....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love them welds....... :uh:
> *


 :wow: :uh: :0 :barf: :barf:


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Apr 14 2011, 08:02 PM~20342488
> *i said i had more....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love them welds....... :uh:
> *


LOOKS LIKE A BIG ASS ICE CREAM SANDWICH


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Apr 13 2011, 12:02 AM~20325425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6:45
> 13:45
> 19:15
> *


Damn i would have scooped that up for 2 stacks :biggrin:


----------



## CP

> _Originally posted by down79_@Apr 14 2011, 10:10 PM~20339768
> *:wow: HYDRAULICS :wow:
> *


That would be like seeing a dragster with a "TRANSMISSION" decal on it. Too funny!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Apr 16 2011, 09:04 PM~20354967
> *LOOKS LIKE A BIG ASS ICE CREAM SANDWICH
> *


that and it also looked like a big chocolate covered donut to me!!! :biggrin:


----------



## arizonalow-480

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Apr 14 2011, 09:05 PM~20342507
> *this broke off of a g body frame i removed the rear cylinder and it came down with it..... :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 alittle JB weld should do the trick


----------



## droppen98

> _Originally posted by arizonalow-480_@Apr 17 2011, 12:02 PM~20358330
> *alittle JB weld should do the trick
> *


if all eles fails there is always duck tape if you want to get high class use the chrome duct tape :biggrin:


----------



## pinche chico

> _Originally posted by droppen98_@Apr 17 2011, 11:41 AM~20358685
> *if all eles fails there is always duck tape if you want to get high class use the chrome duct tape :biggrin:
> *


butyou gotta reinforce it first,,,metal coat hanger .. :biggrin:


----------



## arizonalow-480

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Apr 17 2011, 01:45 PM~20358956
> *butyou gotta reinforce it first,,,metal coat hanger .. :biggrin:
> *


I've always used my Wive's wired bra for reinforcments :biggrin:


----------



## Unity_Jon

I can put this up, because its mine !! LOFL I had to rush to get a working system into my car for a Movie shoot so i had to cram it all in to a rack that was unfinished, the slow downs are interlocked and stuck at whatever position they were in (pretty open) and it all worked like shit for the two days filming but i still got the gig and got paid 










Time to pull it all out and do it properly ! hardlines here we come.


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by LOS_RUTHLESS_@Apr 21 2011, 01:42 PM~20390188
> *WUT UP GUYS HERE'S SOME PICS OF THE FRAME I THINK IT IS 1/4 INCH STEEL $500 obo PM ME OR CALL IF U HAVE ANY QUESTIONS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## SPOOK82




----------



## regallowlow187

Just seen this on craigslist, wish I coulda got a bigger pic, but you get the idea :wow:


----------



## 214monte

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Apr 23 2011, 05:18 AM~20401504
> *Just seen this on craigslist, wish I coulda got a bigger pic, but you get the idea  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: 

HAHAHAHAHHA


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Apr 23 2011, 05:18 AM~20401504
> *Just seen this on craigslist, wish I coulda got a bigger pic, but you get the idea  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


If I were the owner I would be embarrassed to put up pics like that hno:


----------



## regallowlow187

"needs work for hydraulics not sure whats wrong we had it jumpin" :0 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: 

http://columbus.craigslist.org/cto/2330486817.html


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Apr 23 2011, 06:18 AM~20401504
> *Just seen this on craigslist, wish I coulda got a bigger pic, but you get the idea  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAYYYYAMMM THATS HELLA CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## miguel62

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Apr 23 2011, 09:07 AM~20402102
> *"needs work for hydraulics not sure whats wrong we had it jumpin" :0  :0
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> http://columbus.craigslist.org/cto/2330486817.html
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## down79

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Apr 23 2011, 10:07 AM~20402102
> *"needs work for hydraulics not sure whats wrong we had it jumpin" :0  :0
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> http://columbus.craigslist.org/cto/2330486817.html
> *


DAM thats some shit


----------



## Pjay

wassup bradahs. that setup is hella fukin clean. this is hannibal lector on pjays account.


----------



## Boricua Customs

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 31 2011, 10:35 PM~20231741
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at these a-arms......... :wow:
> *



:wow: :wow:


----------



## dj hearse

> _Originally posted by dougy83_@Apr 23 2011, 08:47 AM~20402042
> *If I were the owner I would be embarrassed to put up pics like that hno:
> *


who needs a rack.this is the new mobile hydraulic set up.


----------



## 416impala

lol 2200 obo.

go throw him a lowball, 5 bills


----------



## SwAnGiN88

my caddy when i brought it home (bottom pic)


----------



## dougy83

> _Originally posted by SwAnGiN88_@Apr 24 2011, 07:57 AM~20407508
> *my caddy when i brought it home (bottom pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Daym. :|


----------



## HATCHETWARRIOR

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Apr 23 2011, 09:07 AM~20402102
> *"needs work for hydraulics not sure whats wrong we had it jumpin" :0  :0
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> http://columbus.craigslist.org/cto/2330486817.html
> *



thats some funny shit, i was just about to post this one :biggrin: :wow: 
FUCKED......


----------



## lowlowlow

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Apr 23 2011, 05:18 AM~20401504
> *Just seen this on craigslist, wish I coulda got a bigger pic, but you get the idea  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I asked, he sent! Maybe a thing or too got loose?


----------



## regallowlow187

haha, them big pics are what I was lookin for :wow: :wow: makes it that much better......


----------



## down79

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Apr 24 2011, 04:33 PM~20409887
> *I asked, he sent!  Maybe a thing or too got loose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## CoupeDTS

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Apr 24 2011, 05:33 PM~20409887
> *I asked, he sent!  Maybe a thing or too got loose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i think someones fuckin around. go back in the pages, i remember seeing those same pics before


----------



## BIG STUART~GT

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Apr 24 2011, 03:33 PM~20409887
> *I asked, he sent!  Maybe a thing or too got loose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW!!


----------



## hoppinlincoln

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## hoppinlincoln

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Apr 24 2011, 03:33 PM~20409887
> *I asked, he sent!  Maybe a thing or too got loose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hydraulic jack oil?


----------



## RICH-E-RICH

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Apr 23 2011, 05:18 AM~20401504
> *Just seen this on craigslist, wish I coulda got a bigger pic, but you get the idea  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :burn: :rofl:


----------



## WESTUP702

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Apr 23 2011, 07:18 AM~20401504
> *Just seen this on craigslist, wish I coulda got a bigger pic, but you get the idea  :wow:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



holy shit....really... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Apr 24 2011, 05:33 PM~20409887
> *I asked, he sent!  Maybe a thing or too got loose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is this da same car that made his pump rack out of wood? ...guess he took da wood out n put it on bare metal to get a better ground... :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## HATCHETWARRIOR

> _Originally posted by CoupeDTS_@Apr 24 2011, 06:55 PM~20411083
> *i think someones fuckin around. go back in the pages, i remember seeing those same pics before
> *



this shits for real, i was looking thru craigslist lastnight n seen it LOL


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by hoppinlincoln_@Apr 24 2011, 10:13 PM~20411240
> *Hydraulic jack oil?
> *


 I use the same.... I aint buying a 5 gallon bucket of that shit to just sit in my garage :no:


----------



## El Callejero

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Apr 24 2011, 03:33 PM~20409887
> *I asked, he sent!  Maybe a thing or too got loose?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :scrutinize: :barf:


----------



## SwAnGiN88

lol he said his professional hydraulic installer that did the setup is incarcerated ...

n it has a crease in the back quarter above wheel but the kicked it back in 

bahahahahahahahhahahahahaha


----------



## S__1

:wow: :wow: :uh: :uh:


----------



## down79

> _Originally posted by SwAnGiN88_@May 1 2011, 02:22 PM~20460060
> *lol he said his professional hydraulic installer that did the setup is incarcerated ...
> 
> n it has a crease in the back quarter above wheel  but the kicked it back in
> 
> bahahahahahahahhahahahahaha
> *


maybe his is locked up because of his quality of work


----------



## regallowlow187

I love this topic, makes me feel so much better about the garbage I do on my cars :happysad: 


another great example


----------



## APACHERX3

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Mar 31 2011, 09:35 PM~20231741
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at these a-arms......... :wow:
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## SwAnGiN88

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@May 1 2011, 05:32 PM~20460493
> *I love this topic, makes me feel so much better about the garbage I do on my cars  :happysad:
> another great example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


holy hell lol :wow: :wow:


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by SwAnGiN88_@May 1 2011, 03:22 PM~20460060
> *lol he said his professional hydraulic installer that did the setup is incarcerated ...
> 
> n it has a crease in the back quarter above wheel  but the kicked it back in
> 
> bahahahahahahahhahahahahaha
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :bowrofl:


----------



## SwAnGiN88

one more thing that dumb ass said.. I got "614" in diamonds on the grille. thats custom brah.. LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wtf


----------



## King Cutty

[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Don Pedro

:barf: :barf: :barf: :sprint: :sprint:


----------



## 66LOW

>


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]

theres room for more batts in there :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

U gotya jump on that noid block


----------



## CADDY92480

>


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]
LOOKS LIKE SOMEONE REALLY WANTED THE HYDRAULIC RACK :biggrin:


----------



## CADDY92480

[/quote]
NOW THATS WHAT I CALL JUNK IN THE TRUNK :biggrin:
DID FOREST GUMP HELP BUILD THIS???? OR BUBBA?????? :wow:


----------



## SPOOK82

ONE OF MY GUYS CARS HE PICKED UP 
ALL THE SNAKES IN THE TRUNK AND ALL THE BATTERIE CABLES HAD LOOSE CONNECTORS ON EM JUST BEING HELD TOGETHER BY TAPE


----------



## muchogriffo

Another hydraulic "WOW"


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by muchogriffo_@May 11 2011, 08:08 PM~20533783
> *Another hydraulic "WOW"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



it'll buff out :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## down79

> _Originally posted by ~RO DANNY~_@May 11 2011, 09:24 PM~20533914
> *it'll buff out :wow:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :roflmao:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by muchogriffo_@May 11 2011, 11:08 PM~20533783
> *Another hydraulic "WOW"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I see "welds" like that all the time. Scares the shit out of me.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by muchogriffo_@May 11 2011, 08:08 PM~20533783
> *Another hydraulic "WOW"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:yessad: :uh: 

this was mine when i got it 











FIXED :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82

> :yessad: :uh:
> 
> this was mine when i got it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LIKE IT THIS WAY BETTER YOU SHOULD PUT IT BACK TO LOOK LIKE THIS :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by APACHERX3_@May 1 2011, 05:39 PM~20460740
> *:wow:  :thumbsup:
> *


READY TO NOSE UP ON THAT "HOPPER"? :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Good before or after pic.


----------



## regallowlow187

Did they just toss a grenade in there to make the holes for the cylinders :0 






> ONE OF MY GUYS CARS HE PICKED UP
> ALL THE SNAKES IN THE TRUNK AND ALL THE BATTERIE CABLES HAD LOOSE CONNECTORS ON EM JUST BEING HELD TOGETHER BY TAPE


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@May 11 2011, 08:49 PM~20533602
> *ONE OF MY GUYS CARS HE PICKED UP
> ALL THE SNAKES IN THE TRUNK AND ALL THE BATTERIE CABLES HAD LOOSE CONNECTORS ON EM JUST BEING HELD TOGETHER BY TAPE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW THATS ON A WHOLE 'NOTHA LEVEL. :0 :uh:


----------



## beanerman

:wow:


----------



## casper38

> Did they just toss a grenade in there to make the holes for the cylinders :0
> 
> 
> 
> ONE OF MY GUYS CARS HE PICKED UP
> ALL THE SNAKES IN THE TRUNK AND ALL THE BATTERIE CABLES HAD LOOSE CONNECTORS ON EM JUST BEING HELD TOGETHER BY TAPE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## ICED BOXX

> _Originally posted by _______________@Mar 18 2010, 09:19 PM~16932812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :barf:
> *


waist of some good hot roll right there


----------



## Lowridingmike

> _Originally posted by down79_@Apr 14 2011, 05:10 PM~20339768
> *:wow: HYDRAULICS :wow:
> *


Is the car for sale. need his tires.


----------



## Pjay

>


NOW THATS WHAT I CALL JUNK IN THE TRUNK :biggrin:
DID FOREST GUMP HELP BUILD THIS???? OR BUBBA?????? :wow:
[/quote]
:0 :0 :0


----------



## pinche chico

^^^^mcgrubber^^^


----------



## El Pelon

:wow:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros

> NOW THATS WHAT I CALL JUNK IN THE TRUNK :biggrin:
> DID FOREST GUMP HELP BUILD THIS???? OR BUBBA?????? :wow:


:0 :0 :0
[/quote]
the license plate says it all :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## El Greengo

> NOW THATS WHAT I CALL JUNK IN THE TRUNK :biggrin:
> DID FOREST GUMP HELP BUILD THIS???? OR BUBBA?????? :wow:


:0 :0 :0
[/quote]
NIGHTMARE................. :fool2:


----------



## El Greengo

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


theres room for more batts in there :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]


i take it back this is a nightmare :bowrofl:


----------



## regallowlow187

not sure if this was posted yet, I dont remember seein it :0 :0 :0 WTF


----------



## regal85

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@May 18 2011, 01:48 PM~20579466
> *not sure if this was posted yet, I dont remember seein it  :0  :0  :0  WTF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


if your gonna go to that extreme he might as well put big rims on it. looks like he couldnt decide between lowrider or donk :roflmao:


----------



## CMonte3

> NOW THATS WHAT I CALL JUNK IN THE TRUNK :biggrin:
> DID FOREST GUMP HELP BUILD THIS???? OR BUBBA?????? :wow:


:0 :0 :0
[/quote]

Homie!! Those wires crossing over and under that's an accident in the works!! WOW!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@May 18 2011, 01:48 PM~20579466
> *not sure if this was posted yet, I dont remember seein it  :0  :0  :0  WTF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lowdonk? Wow.


----------



## muchogriffo

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 18 2011, 02:09 PM~20579644
> *lowdonk? Wow.
> *



I now feel estupider after watching this video!!!! WOW :wow:


----------



## CANUHOP

They should throw away the Caprice body and put a damn Blazer body on that chassis. Some 44's and your ready to go muddin' wooooo!!!


----------



## dj hearse

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@May 18 2011, 02:09 PM~20579644
> *lowdonk? Wow.
> *


its got 26's on it now..whatever you say about it..theres alot of work done on it..


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@May 18 2011, 09:55 PM~20582481
> *its got 26's on it now..whatever you say about it..theres alot of work done on it..
> *


NOT BEING A HATER BUT WHY BIG RIMS AND SWITCHES THATS ALOT OF LIFT FOR SOME 26 BUT TO EACH THEIR OWN


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

> _Originally posted by regal85_@May 18 2011, 05:01 PM~20579573
> *if your gonna go to that extreme he might as well put big rims on it. looks like he couldnt decide between lowrider or donk   :roflmao:
> *


i saw it in person at a mini madness show and he does have 26s for it... :uh:

...repost... and yes it does have alotta fab werk on it i will give him props on that but other than that its still a donk


----------



## Harley Starr

> _Originally posted by dj hearse_@May 18 2011, 09:55 PM~20582481
> *its got 26's on it now..whatever you say about it..theres alot of work done on it..
> *


ahhhhhhhhhhhhh its still a 4 doe :nono:


----------



## biggie84

>


NOW THATS WHAT I CALL JUNK IN THE TRUNK :biggrin:
DID FOREST GUMP HELP BUILD THIS???? OR BUBBA?????? :wow:
[/quote]


:wow: This is a Monte Carlo that was or is for sale i got the same pic on my phone but looking at it blown up like that make me glad that i didn't trade my Tahoe for it n drive all the way to Alabama to pic it up


----------



## MUFASA

> :0 :0 :0


the license plate says it all :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SPOOK82

> the license plate says it all :biggrin: :biggrin:


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]


----------



## CADDY92480

> :0 :0 :0


the license plate says it all :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
:biggrin: :roflmao: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CADDY92480




----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@May 18 2011, 01:48 PM~20579466
> *not sure if this was posted yet, I dont remember seein it  :0  :0  :0  WTF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## china

> NOW THATS WHAT I CALL JUNK IN THE TRUNK :biggrin:
> DID FOREST GUMP HELP BUILD THIS???? OR BUBBA?????? :wow:


:0 :0 :0
[/quote] should put up the pic of the cutlass u r redoing now before u touch it it could make it in this topic lol 




> not sure if this was posted yet, I dont remember seein it :0 :0 :0 WTF


 some pepoles kids :twak:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> :0 :0 :0


 should put up the pic of the cutlass u r redoing now before u touch it it could make it in this topic lol 
some pepoles kids :twak:
[/quote]
Well he beats james 3 wheel.


----------



## down79

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@May 18 2011, 02:48 PM~20579466
> *not sure if this was posted yet, I dont remember seein it  :0  :0  :0  WTF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WTF!!!!


----------



## CHUKO 204

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@May 18 2011, 01:48 PM~20579466
> *not sure if this was posted yet, I dont remember seein it  :0  :0  :0  WTF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## DJ Englewood

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:











[/quote]
:0 :0


----------



## MUFASA

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:











[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 






































IMMA KILL U :angry:


----------



## KAKALAK

> _Originally posted by SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY_@May 19 2011, 01:31 PM~20585614
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


damn I wasted 4:07 .... I thought it was going to flip over :uh:


----------



## SPOOK82

>


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
IMMA KILL U :angry:
[/quote]
:around: :around: :around: :nosad: :nono: :sprint:


----------



## skinnythepmp

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@May 12 2011, 02:48 PM~20538853
> *WOW THATS ON A WHOLE 'NOTHA LEVEL. :0  :uh:
> *



WTF?? SAFETY FIRST THOUGH CHECK OUT THE WRENCH WRAPPED IN ELECTRICAL TAPE SO IT DOESN'T SPARK ANYTHING OFF


----------



## Long Roof

No hydraulics... but a kick ass static drop!!! Note: This is on a 72 Suburban... so no need to reinforce on such a light weight ride.


----------



## SnakeShit

Long Roof said:


> No hydraulics... but a kick ass static drop!!! Note: This is on a 72 Suburban... so no need to reinforce on such a light weight ride.


baahahaha


----------



## down79

:wow:


skinnythepmp said:


> WTF?? SAFETY FIRST THOUGH CHECK OUT THE WRENCH WRAPPED IN ELECTRICAL TAPE SO IT DOESN'T SPARK ANYTHING OFF


----------



## down79

Long Roof said:


> No hydraulics... but a kick ass static drop!!! Note: This is on a 72 Suburban... so no need to reinforce on such a light weight ride.


wow


----------



## KAKALAK

:wow:


----------



## 817.TX.

:nicoderm:


----------



## npazzin

:roflmao:


817.TX. said:


> :nicoderm:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

skinnythepmp said:


> WTF?? SAFETY FIRST THOUGH CHECK OUT THE WRENCH WRAPPED IN ELECTRICAL TAPE SO IT DOESN'T SPARK ANYTHING OFF


SMART MOVE RIGHT!


----------



## down79

817.TX. said:


> :nicoderm:


ahhhh clean wiring:thumbsdown:


----------



## npazzin

down79 said:


> ahhhh clean wiring:thumbsdown:


ya but thats a clean ass battery hold down bar, "wood grain"!


----------



## duallyboy

maniak2005 said:


> use a grinder.
> better yet step away from the vehicle, and put the tools down :twak:


 x10


----------



## Unity_Jon

skinnythepmp said:


> WTF?? SAFETY FIRST THOUGH CHECK OUT THE WRENCH WRAPPED IN ELECTRICAL TAPE SO IT DOESN'T SPARK ANYTHING OFF



Its a dumb idea, if you get even the slightest warm weather (by UK standards !) it just makes a huge slimey sticky mess, much better off dropping a length of heat shrink over it !


----------



## CoupeDTS




----------



## down79

CoupeDTS said:


>


ahhh shit custom work:thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS

down79 said:


> ahhh shit custom work:thumbsup:


i like the combination of purple paint, orange rust? white corrosion, red spray on batteries and clean wiring


----------



## PURA SANGRE

:rofl::rofl::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::twak::biggrin:


BrownAzt3ka said:


> YOU MEAN "WEIGHT FOR IT"? :biggrin:


----------



## KAKALAK

CoupeDTS said:


> i like the combination of purple paint, orange rust? white corrosion, red spray on batteries and clean wiring


liking purple is teh da ghey :ugh:


----------



## PURA SANGRE

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::rofl::rofl::rofl:


phatz said:


> seen a guy here build a 4 link using tubing he stole from the back of a hosptial, old beds.
> 
> shit was thinner than 1/8"fucken hospital bed?????
> 
> what a mess and he was a "shop" charging people up the ass.


----------



## PURA SANGRE

KAKALAK said:


> liking purple is teh da ghey :ugh:


whats up bro hows the caddy comeing along?i still havent put those skirts on


----------



## USF '63

817.TX. said:


> :nicoderm:



Is that a green garden hose in there, just incase of fire ?


----------



## lone star

regallowlow187 said:


> not sure if this was posted yet, I dont remember seein it :0 :0 :0 WTF


 id rent that for 100 just to act an ass in it....funny video


----------



## CHUKO 204

My caddy was in the body shop all winter getting body work and fresh paint and when i picked it up 3 out of 4 of my dump coils were melted not sure how they managed it but could of been worse i guess :angry::angry:
Pics of the old coils


----------



## CANUHOP

Damn! You're lucky your car didn't burn to the ground, that's crazy!


----------



## CoupeDTS

CHUKO 204 said:


> My caddy was in the body shop all winter getting body work and fresh paint and when i picked it up 3 out of 4 of my dump coils were melted not sure how they managed it but could of been worse i guess :angry::angry:
> Pics of the old coils


switch box on the ground pushing the dump switch on 3 of them? or something leaning on your switch panel? Or them guys dont know how to hit switches.


----------



## CHUKO 204

CANUHOP said:


> Damn! You're lucky your car didn't burn to the ground, that's crazy!


Fuck i know man they shouldn't of been playing with it  i've had thoughs dump coils since 99 and never a problem i don't even know how the managed it :0:0


----------



## CHUKO 204

CoupeDTS said:


> switch box on the ground pushing the dump switch on 3 of them? or something leaning on your switch panel? Or them guys dont know how to hit switches.


I have a 4 swith panel on the dash, and all the battery connections were just hand tight some one must of been holding the swithes down for awhile for them to melt like that :0 it could of been worse


----------



## CoupeDTS

CHUKO 204 said:


> Fuck i know man they shouldn't of been playing with it  i've had thoughs dump coils since 99 and never a problem i don't even know how the managed it :0:0


thats how they look when you lay onthe switch for a long time. The way that looks its like hours thats why i said something laying on the switches.


----------



## CHUKO 204

CoupeDTS said:


> thats how they look when you lay onthe switch for a long time. The way that looks its like hours thats why i said something laying on the switches.


one of my homies was saying either a stuck switch or maybe they were welding with the battery's connected :0 i don't know either way it's back at home and nobody can fuck around with it anymore i hate leaving the car anywhere like that


----------



## KAKALAK

PURA SANGRE said:


> whats up bro hows the caddy comeing along?i still havent put those skirts on


doing good bro, what are you waiting for :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

CHUKO 204 said:


> My caddy was in the body shop all winter getting body work and fresh paint and when i picked it up 3 out of 4 of my dump coils were melted not sure how they managed it but could of been worse i guess :angry::angry:
> Pics of the old coils


 wow


----------



## MicrophoneFiend

This is a WTF are they thinking question???


----------



## down79

MicrophoneFiend said:


> This is a WTF are they thinking question???


WOW thats the firstI wonder what they are for


----------



## CROWDS91

MicrophoneFiend said:


> This is a WTF are they thinking question???


dammm


----------



## CovetedStyle

MicrophoneFiend said:


> This is a WTF are they thinking question???


2 words.. Distribution block!


----------



## muchogriffo

MicrophoneFiend said:


> This is a WTF are they thinking question???


JIMENY FUCKING CHRISTMAS


----------



## Hannibal Lector

muchogriffo said:


> JIMENY FUCKING CHRISTMAS


Hahaha


----------



## Pjay

Lmao


----------



## CoupeDTS

CovetedStyle said:


> 2 words.. Distribution block!


the battery post IS the distribution block/point 

Also very pointless if there are that many big amps running off 1 battery :rofl:

I count 7 going to positive. Alternator, starter, main car power, 2 amps, then 2 more big power things on the car. Maybe a air ride compressor and i dont know what the fuck else


----------



## dougy83

817.TX. said:


> :nicoderm:


I would get that screw driver out before he shorts sumthing out hno:


----------



## fullsize67

MicrophoneFiend said:


> This is a WTF are they thinking question???


:burn:


----------



## CoupeDTS

http://clickandshare.caller.com/MediaItemView.aspx?id=50503

lol....hmmmm


----------



## CoupeDTS

6 batteries and 12 solenoids?


----------



## Airborne

MicrophoneFiend said:


> This is a WTF are they thinking question???


this is pretty common although I would have come up with a distro block. I assume there is at least one high current alternator feeding multiple batteries and amps somewhere else in the vehicle and multiple runs of power wire is a good thing.


----------



## copone cad

MicrophoneFiend said:


> This is a WTF are they thinking question???


 I THINK HE HAS 6 PUMPS IN THIS CAR.


----------



## AndrewH

MicrophoneFiend said:


> This is a WTF are they thinking question???


Looks like someone mentioned voltage drop and he took it to heart. Looks like 9 terminals on the +. He coulda pulled it off with a top-side post batt.


----------



## CovetedStyle

CoupeDTS said:


> 6 batteries and 12 solenoids?


Those are for the "1.21 gigawatts" need to run his flux capacitor that he has inside that bandpass box!! Lol


----------



## dj hearse

MicrophoneFiend said:


> This is a WTF are they thinking question???


 man you know how many i times i have seen this come into my shop...


----------



## H0PSH0P




----------



## SPOOK82

H0PSH0P said:


> http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/2654/arms04.jpg[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> 
> A POWER BALL ON A UPPER TRAILING ARM ???:confused::confused::confused:
> DOES IT ACTUALLY WORK


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

CoupeDTS said:


> 6 batteries and 12 solenoids?


That's nothing new on here, guys are always using way more noids than necessary just to be on the "safe side" :rofl::rofl: Maybe he confused the "layitlow rule" of 2 noids per pump for 2 noids per battery.


----------



## LOWASME

regallowlow187 said:


> not sure if this was posted yet, I dont remember seein it :0 :0 :0 WTF


World's Tallest LOWRIDER!! :worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

cashmoneyspeed said:


> That's nothing new on here, guys are always using way more noids than necessary just to be on the "safe side" :rofl::rofl: Maybe he confused the "layitlow rule" of 2 noids per pump for 2 noids per battery.


 :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87

sad thing is this thread has gone past 150 pages.


----------



## Mr.Cadillac87

LOWASME said:


> World's Tallest LOWRIDER!! :worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


seeing this makes me sad 2 say that i live in florida.....


----------



## CADDY92480

ALL I GOTTA SAY IS WOOW


----------



## down79

H0PSH0P said:


> http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/2654/arms04.jpg[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> :confused:does it help?


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Looks kinda ugly


----------



## ROCK OUT

H0PSH0P said:


> http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/2654/arms04.jpg[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> 
> as if adjustable trailing arms didnt look enough like shit as it is, they sell swivel bushings for rockcrawlers, and Black magic sells swivels you press into the pumpkin, instead of making ugly ass ghetto shit. looks like hes all proud of it too wtf is that a shop?


----------



## down79

ROCK OUT said:


> as if adjustable trailing arms didnt look enough like shit as it is, they sell swivel bushings for rockcrawlers, and Black magic sells swivels you press into the pumpkin, instead of making ugly ass ghetto shit. looks like hes all proud of it too wtf is that a shop?


:roflmao:


----------



## muchogriffo

ROCK OUT said:


> as if adjustable trailing arms didnt look enough like shit as it is, they sell swivel bushings for rockcrawlers, and Black magic sells swivels you press into the pumpkin, instead of making ugly ass ghetto shit. looks like hes all proud of it too wtf is that a shop?


It's in this months Lowrider magazine.


----------



## down79

muchogriffo said:


> It's in this months Lowrider magazine.


LRM???? ohhh the rim guide


----------



## ROCK OUT

muchogriffo said:


> It's in this months Lowrider magazine.


:thumbsdown:


----------



## Pjay

H0PSH0P said:


> http://img826.imageshack.us/img826/2654/arms04.jpg[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> :eek:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Gotta go with Bmh. U can't go.wrong with it.


----------



## Unity_Jon

H0PSH0P said:


>



I'd say thats just fucking dangerous, it obviuosly doesnt work either - just take a look at the angle of the mount around the bushing in the axle !


----------



## baggedout81

ROCK OUT said:


> as if adjustable trailing arms didnt look enough like shit as it is, they sell swivel bushings for rockcrawlers, and Black magic sells swivels you press into the pumpkin, instead of making ugly ass ghetto shit. looks like hes all proud of it too wtf is that a shop?



It looks like that tag on his shirt says RS Hydraulics.There the ones that sell the air lock up kits.

Btw the BMH axle swivels are top notch


----------



## ART LOKS

Originally posted by big [email protected] 12 2008, 09:53 PM~11589736
*Does anyone know why the seal blew out??????* I learned how to solve this problem back in 98 I think....all four pumps were built like this...*

*







*
Only used 2 of the 6 mounting bolts?













if that seal goes bad,, then the pump will spin and not raise the car up,, or will raise up slow right??????


----------



## JM6386

ROCK OUT said:


> as if adjustable trailing arms didnt look enough like shit as it is, they sell swivel bushings for rockcrawlers, and Black magic sells swivels you press into the pumpkin, instead of making ugly ass ghetto shit. looks like hes all proud of it too wtf is that a shop?


What do you mean ugly ghetto ass shit........They chromed it! That makes it better!


----------



## StreetFame

MicrophoneFiend said:


> This is a WTF are they thinking question???


:wow:


----------



## StreetFame

H0PSH0P said:


>



:scrutinize:


----------



## ROCK OUT

JM6386 said:


> What do you mean ugly ghetto ass shit........They chromed it! That makes it better!


chrome plated turd is still just a turd


----------



## J RAIDER

some people should just stay away from installation :twak:


----------



## muchogriffo

TTT


----------



## LacN_Thru

:wow: :around:


----------



## muchogriffo

LacN_Thru said:


> :wow: :around:



YOU SHOULD HAVE GOT A PIC OF THEM DRIVING IT WITHOUT A DRIVESHAFT. YABA-DABA-DOO


----------



## Big Roach Hydros

ROCK OUT said:


> chrome plated turd is still just a turd


xx2


----------



## Big Roach Hydros

LacN_Thru said:


> :wow: :around:


:dunno::roflmao::dunno:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros

it come in to my shop to day


----------



## regallowlow187

I hope this was just temporary or somthing, and it was 3-wheeling


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

regallowlow187 said:


> I hope this was just temporary or somthing, and it was 3-wheeling


cheapo heim joint..... hahahaha... grade 9 bolt? :dunno::rofl:


----------



## CoupeDTS

regallowlow187 said:


> I hope this was just temporary or somthing, and it was 3-wheeling


mmmm, only the best!!

I suppose they drilled all the way through the end of a cylinder cuz I dont even see a screwed on heim joint :wow: probably spent more on drill bits than they did steel and bolts. and a 1/2" grade 5 spare bolt laying around made a perfect coupling!


----------



## CoupeDTS

LacN_Thru said:


> :wow: :around:


blue wire loom son! again, only the best! Without a driveshaft I guess you have to have a E-brake or else that thing will roll away.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

CoupeDTS said:


> mmmm, only the best!!
> 
> I suppose they drilled all the way through the end of a cylinder cuz I dont even see a screwed on heim joint :wow: probably spent more on drill bits than they did steel and bolts. and a 1/2" grade 5 spare bolt laying around made a perfect coupling!


:bowrofl::bowrofl::bowrofl:


----------



## big pimpin

LacN_Thru said:


> :wow: :around:


If they try to hop it....as soon as the axle gets past the pivot point its going to flop to the front and its gonna be bad!!!!!! hno: hno:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

LacN_Thru said:


> :wow: :around:


 Wtf import exhaust. On it too


----------



## CoupeDTS

big pimpin said:


> If they try to hop it....as soon as the axle gets past the pivot point its going to flop to the front and its gonna be bad!!!!!! hno: hno:


assuming its even a hopper lol

but yea I dont think the cylinders binding up is going to keep that lower/upper pivot arm from just going the other way if it hit bumper.


----------



## Dylante63

:shocked:


----------



## Dylante63

CoupeDTS said:


> blue wire loom son! again, only the best! Without a driveshaft I guess you have to have a E-brake or else that thing will roll away.


hahaha just lock the ass up and it pulls the e brake tight good to go or park lol


----------



## 66LOW

regallowlow187 said:


> I hope this was just temporary or somthing, and it was 3-wheeling


3 wheelin all day long hahahaaa :wow::naughty::wow:


----------



## .TODD

LacN_Thru said:


> :wow: :around:



GAS HOP!


----------



## duallyboy

.TODD said:


> GAS HOP![/QUOT:roflmao:E]:roflmao:


----------



## SPOOK82

LacN_Thru said:


> :wow: :around:


:buttkick::scrutinize:


----------



## LacN_Thru

muchogriffo said:


> YOU SHOULD HAVE GOT A PIC OF THEM DRIVING IT WITHOUT A DRIVESHAFT. YABA-DABA-DOO


Dude drove it in and then unhooked the driveshaft for the rest of the show :rofl: :uh: 


big pimpin said:


> If they try to hop it....as soon as the axle gets past the pivot point its going to flop to the front and its gonna be bad!!!!!! hno: hno:


:yes: 


CoupeDTS said:


> assuming its even a hopper lol
> 
> but yea I dont think the cylinders binding up is going to keep that lower/upper pivot arm from just going the other way if it hit bumper.


Dude claimed it was hitting 3 feet, on 6 batts, but "didn't want to break it" so he wouldn't hop it there :roflmao: :burn: 


Dylante63 said:


> hahaha just lock the ass up and it pulls the e brake tight good to go or park lol


:roflmao:


----------



## mrgervais

LacN_Thru said:


> :wow: :around:


no u guys got it all wrong... the dude did that so his back tires can go under the back door so he can fit "mo hoes"


----------



## down79

what does the rest of the car look like. that rear axel was a pretty dumb idea


----------



## LacN_Thru

down79 said:


> what does the rest of the car look like. that rear axel was a pretty dumb idea


Stock silver big body with 14s and wide whites, tinted windows. :uh: :burn:


----------



## smiley602

LacN_Thru said:


> :wow: :around:


THE POWER BALLS LOOK CLEAN AND MOLDED :dunno:


----------



## LacN_Thru

smiley602 said:


> THE POWER BALLS LOOK CLEAN AND MOLDED :dunno:


The work looked nice, I just don't know what they were thinking design wise :rofl:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros

a-arms are on wrong side,welding on leaf spring,shitty welding all round...


----------



## PURO ORGULLO 89

LacN_Thru said:


> :wow: :around:


yet he thru 5.20s on it wtf rice burner muffler, wtf is this vato smoking


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:thumbsup:


Big Roach Hydros said:


> View attachment 343766
> View attachment 343768
> View attachment 343771
> a-arms are on wrong side,welding on leaf spring,shitty welding all round...


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:shocked:


----------



## CoupeDTS

713Lowriderboy said:


> :shocked:


----------



## Unity_Jon

LacN_Thru said:


> :wow: :around:


Damn i know lets take a secure 4 bar link and junk it in favour of a 2 bar wobble, i bet that rides like crap at highway speeds ! fucking dangerous !


----------



## GOOT

PURO ORGULLO 89 said:


> yet he thru 5.20s on it wtf rice burner muffler, wtf is this vato smoking


You know they got that good weed up in Canada.:biggrin:


----------



## down79

GOOT said:


> You know they got that good weed up in Canada.:biggrin:


ohhhh its from Canada...work dont look bad just didnt think..fuck who knows what he thought:buttkick:


----------



## down79

713Lowriderboy said:


> :shocked:


WOW..:loco:just when you think you've seen it some one tops it off :twak:


----------



## LacN_Thru

GOOT said:


> You know they got that good weed up in Canada.:biggrin:


x :420: :biggrin:


----------



## Big Roach Hydros

www.azcentral.com/.../20110519*Weekend*-*Toyz*-Delay-05192011.html


----------



## StreetFame

713Lowriderboy said:


>



:wow:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Them towel heads are crazier than compton ******!


----------



## DanielDucati

muchogriffo said:


> YOU SHOULD HAVE GOT A PIC OF THEM DRIVING IT WITHOUT A DRIVESHAFT. YABA-DABA-DOO


lol! (yaba-daba-doo)


----------



## J RAIDER

PICKED THIS UP. BUT IM REDOING IT












TAKE IT ALL OUT START FRESH


----------



## down79

J RAIDER said:


> PICKED THIS UP. BUT IM REDOING IT
> View attachment 348456
> View attachment 348457
> TAKE IT ALL OUT START FRESH
> View attachment 348458


wow


----------



## J RAIDER

down79 said:


> wow


 dats what i said when i open da trunk


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

:loco:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

To me it was the guy on the switch fault. When they said its done. It done. I would have snapped at the guy who almost hit me. Fukin idiots make lowriders look stupid.


----------



## Airborne

fuck those judges...


----------



## npazzin

shit, if that were me i would have took a swing at the dude with the switchbox! 



Hannibal Lector said:


> To me it was the guy on the switch fault. When they said its done. It done. I would have snapped at the guy who almost hit me. Fukin idiots make lowriders look stupid.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

U right i would have gave him a Hawaiian punch to his chin.


----------



## npazzin

Hannibal Lector said:


> U right i would have gave him a Hawaiian punch to his chin.


thats what happens if some fool "throws" a car at you, you react! I think the judge got his point accross with out loosing it totally!


----------



## Airborne

no way, that judge would have been sat the fuck down. What was he thinking? Half ass bad ass is all I saw.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Airborne said:


> no way, that judge would have been sat the fuck down. What was he thinking? Half ass bad ass is all I saw.


by the looks of it. The judge told him to shut it down and the switched kept goin. Trying to.impress the crowd. But back fired and made lowriders look like punks


----------



## Airborne

Hannibal Lector said:


> by the looks of it. The judge told him to shut it down and the switched kept goin. Trying to.impress the crowd. But back fired and made lowriders look like punks


still, that judge would be done if he threw my switch box like that. The only smart one pulled the disconnect.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Yeah true but the first instinct for most of us is to get violent. But then u noticed the other guy.pulled the ground when the vehicle was at a stand still and i wouldst wanna pull the ground knowing the car is un motion like that and pulling while juice is still flowing when hitting the switch. It will be a nice blue spark in the face.


----------



## LunaticMark

The issue there was that they had already lost the ground, ending the round... then they put the ground on and started again, the head judge calmly walked over and told them the round was over, but they didn't stop, that's when they handed the switchbox off and the ground man decided to take it upon himself to continue dancing the car. Not to mention there were 3 people in the arena with the car which was grounds for immediate disqualification. In all of this, the car hit the head judge, leaving him with a dislocated finger, after NUMEROUS commands to stop, the judge grabbed the switchbox and tossed it. Then, after they got back into the car, they continued hitting switches, almost hit the head of security and were generally endangering everyone else that was inside the hop pit, (staff, media, etc.)... so the head judge and head of security told them to get out of the show altogether. Most of the competitors were amazed that he didn't get escorted out of the arena, but unforunately, he was the son of a high ranking police officer that was working at the show and he was allowed to remain... showing once and for all that the higher ups didn't really care about safety.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Im totally with u lunaticmark. Well explained homie.


----------



## harborarea310

Hannibal Lector said:


> U right i would have gave him a Hawaiian punch to his chin.


:thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## harborarea310

:bowrofl:


----------



## Guest

harborarea310 said:


> View attachment 351341
> :bowrofl:


Dammn, All those Noids for 3 Batterys........


----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## Hannibal Lector

That's messed up. I know people used to put their dumps up front but at least do it right.


----------



## RatRod 300

Hannibal Lector said:


> That's messed up. I know people used to put their dumps up front but at least do it right.


What would be the purpose in that? They'd still need to plumb a hose from the dump all the way back to the pump. :dunno:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I forgot what issue years ago. They had a hopper that was featured in LRm and it had a certain plumbing like that. I dunno the purpose of that but Im sure by now it was better to plumb it from the pump.


----------



## RatRod 300

Hannibal Lector said:


> I forgot what issue years ago. They had a hopper that was featured in LRm and it had a certain plumbing like that. I dunno the purpose of that but Im sure by now it was better to plumb it from the pump.


Trial n error :yes:


----------



## DRUID

Hannibal Lector said:


> I forgot what issue years ago. They had a hopper that was featured in LRm and it had a certain plumbing like that. I dunno the purpose of that but Im sure by now it was better to plumb it from the pump.


C&L's blue cutlass had it like that. I tried it once and I think the reason for it was more accurate dump with it being closer to the cylinders, but I'm not really sure.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

That's right C n L. It was featured in front the shop. I kinda had a feeling but i didn't wanna mix up the shop. Its been a long time since i.seen a set up like that. I know someone here who put the dumps on the firewall for. Cleaner and different set up. Looks nice though.


----------



## BRAVO

713Lowriderboy said:


> :shocked:


holy hell !!! did i just see that?


----------



## kansasfull

I think that's a 61 from RED's/ Rauls hydraulics from back in the day...The old police car,or El Vaca...We used to run the dumps up front to do what is called a full return, everytime the pump forces oil under pressure ,it creates heat..by doing this it allows to oil to travel up the hose and time to cool off ,while in return putting cool oil back into the take...cooler oil holds better viscoisty...

I've also seen in another car that they hid a second pump in the dash, and tied it into the line under the dash !!!!! Not sayin no


----------



## kansasfull

No names,,,,,But Ron told who's car it was:yes:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

kansasfull said:


> No names,,,,,But Ron told who's car it was:yes:


 So who's car? I may have an idea but. Do tell.


----------



## ringo

SargeistExistingII said:


>


 That's junk


----------



## 817.TX.

ringo said:


> That's junk













Dude almost died!! :nosad: :nicoderm:


----------



## loster87

817.TX. said:


> Dude almost died!! :nosad: :nicoderm:


 Wat he do


----------



## 214monte

loster87 said:


> Wat he do


three wheels for thrills

did a three wheel and flipped it over


----------



## Silentdawg

thats the ugliest car so far...


----------



## KERRBSS

:drama:


----------



## StreetFame

:inout:


----------



## alex75

713Lowriderboy said:


> :loco:


lol


----------



## 66LOW

713Lowriderboy said:


> :loco:


it aint over, till HE says its oveers hahaaa


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Oh no!!!!


----------



## tmack6

817.TX. said:


> Dude almost died!! :nosad: :nicoderm:


....Till the wheels fall off lol


----------



## down79

41bowtie said:


> [/QUOTELOOKS LIKE SHIT]


----------



## down79

817.TX. said:


> Dude almost died!! :nosad: :nicoderm:


WELL good thing he did not die ...I hope he got his ass KICKED for building that:twak:


----------



## copone cad

down79 said:


> WELL good thing he did not die ...I hope he got his ass KICKED for building that:twak:


any one got the video of it flipping over?


----------



## HARDLUCK88

copone cad said:


> any one got the video of it flipping over?


i been dyin to see that!


----------



## lone star

LunaticMark said:


> The issue there was that they had already lost the ground, ending the round... then they put the ground on and started again, the head judge calmly walked over and told them the round was over, but they didn't stop, that's when they handed the switchbox off and the ground man decided to take it upon himself to continue dancing the car. Not to mention there were 3 people in the arena with the car which was grounds for immediate disqualification. In all of this, the car hit the head judge, leaving him with a dislocated finger, after NUMEROUS commands to stop, the judge grabbed the switchbox and tossed it. Then, after they got back into the car, they continued hitting switches, almost hit the head of security and were generally endangering everyone else that was inside the hop pit, (staff, media, etc.)... so the head judge and head of security told them to get out of the show altogether. Most of the competitors were amazed that he didn't get escorted out of the arena, but unforunately, he was the son of a high ranking police officer that was working at the show and he was allowed to remain... showing once and for all that the higher ups didn't really care about safety.



vegas hopper?


----------



## down79

it would of not hurt the judge to let him dance the car for a few minutes. the car was disqualified. do it for the crowd. what was he trying to prove, he was lucky he just got his finger broken. he should of gotten his ass beat for throwing the switch box. :guns:


----------



## LunaticMark

Well, let's look at that for just a minute... this was long before the attendance at LRM shows fell way off. Meaning, there were a huge number of cars that had to compete in not enough time. When the bosses tell someone to move it along as fast as possible, they pretty much don't have a choice. So, yeah, it would have been an issue. Again, safety was the issue... once the whistle blew, people were getting ready for the next competitor and shouldn't have to worry about dodging some jackass that can't follow rules and directions.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

LunaticMark said:


> Well, let's look at that for just a minute... this was long before the attendance at LRM shows fell way off. Meaning, there were a huge number of cars that had to compete in not enough time. When the bosses tell someone to move it along as fast as possible, they pretty much don't have a choice. So, yeah, it would have been an issue. Again, safety was the issue... once the whistle blew, people were getting ready for the next competitor and shouldn't have to worry about dodging some jackass that can't follow rules and directions.


here we go again.


----------



## LunaticMark

Pretty much... :uh:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Some people just don't understand. I bet if the situations were switched. I bet they would react the same


----------



## La Lo

I dont care if he went over or not YOU DONT throw anything or damage someone elses car period.


----------



## ALPAq

Is this common case?
I was very surprised when the front pump suddenly stopped working


----------



## LunaticMark

La Lo said:


> I dont care if he went over or not YOU DONT throw anything or damage someone elses car period.


oh, but it's ok to injure someone and almost hit another with a car... :uh:


----------



## LunaticMark

ALPAq said:


> Is this common case?
> I was very surprised when the front pump suddenly stopped working


There's a couple things that could have caused this... first, if the gear broke and locked up, it can cause the key to break. On the other hand, if the gear still spins freely, you may be overlocking the car, try not holding the switch so long. Quick, light taps of the switch, and once it's locked up, don't hit it again.


----------



## ALPAq

LunaticMark said:


> There's a couple things that could have caused this... first, if the gear broke and locked up, it can cause the key to break. On the other hand, if the gear still spins freely, you may be overlocking the car, try not holding the switch so long. Quick, light taps of the switch, and once it's locked up, don't hit it again.


Gears working well. The pumphead is not damaged.
It happened on the front pump, which comes on 60-72V. I never holds switch


----------



## down79

LunaticMark said:


> oh, but it's ok to injure someone and almost hit another with a car... :uh:


 Yea I understand what you are saying..BUT that is no excuse. he had no right to throw that switch box. he got hit because he was being a hero. it could of been handled allot better,the judge is there to judge and to keep order,not to play tuff guy. that is why there is security. MESS WITH MY SWITCHES IS LIKE MESSING WITH MY EMOTIONS:guns:


----------



## LunaticMark

down79 said:


> Yea I understand what you are saying..BUT that is no excuse. he had no right to throw that switch box. he got hit because he was being a hero. it could of been handled allot better,the judge is there to judge and to keep order,not to play tuff guy. that is why there is security. MESS WITH MY SWITCHES IS LIKE MESSING WITH MY EMOTIONS:guns:


actually, if you were actually paying attention to the video, he didn't throw the box until AFTER he got hit... he walked up calmly and told them to stop, they didn't follow directions, and the first reaction after being hit would have been to stop the car from moving... so I guess it would have been better to knock the guy out instead??? The judge wasn't being a hero, he was doing his job. As far as security goes, they obviously weren't listening to them either, because the bald guy that almost got hit by the rear tire/quarter panel toward the end of the WAS the head of security.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Damn mark these fools just don't see it. No worry bro i feel u. No ****


----------



## down79

I see where you are coming from, just disagree with the throwing of the switch box,he should of called security. how different would it of been if the judge would of gotten beat up for throwing the box


----------



## LunaticMark

Well, security was there... what you're not getting is that the judge was calmly doing his job and got hit by a car controlled by some jackass that couldn't follow directions, pain and irritation most likely caused him to grab the box and toss it... I suppose he could have just walked up and knocked the fuck out of the guy instead of just ending his control of the car... as a matter of fact, the person who hit the judge with the car wasn't even the owner, or original switchman... trust me, the judge wouldn't have gotten beat up, and most of the competitors couldn't believe he didn't knock out the guy that hit him and then tried to swell up on him.


----------



## 817.TX.

copone cad said:


> any one got the video of it flipping over?


I dont think so!! I was standing there when he rolled it!! Me and the homies had to help him and his passenger get out of the truck!!  Prolly the only good thing to come out of that was he didnt have his little girls with him as they didnt wanna go at that time!! :nicoderm:


----------



## down79

LunaticMark said:


> Well, security was there... what you're not getting is that the judge was calmly doing his job and got hit by a car controlled by some jackass that couldn't follow directions, pain and irritation most likely caused him to grab the box and toss it... I suppose he could have just walked up and knocked the fuck out of the guy instead of just ending his control of the car... as a matter of fact, the person who hit the judge with the car wasn't even the owner, or original switchman... trust me, the judge wouldn't have gotten beat up, and most of the competitors couldn't believe he didn't knock out the guy that hit him and then tried to swell up on him.


...well i guess you are right the kid was out of hand and we all need to play by the rules. it was not cool that they all acted a fool and passed the switch box. I payed attention to the judge throwing the box.


----------



## LunaticMark

down79 said:


> ...well i guess you are right the kid was out of hand and we all need to play by the rules. it was not cool that they all acted a fool and passed the switch box. I payed attention to the judge throwing the box.



ok, now that we have gotten that out of the way... for those that didn't already know, seeing as how I've changed my name since then... the reason I know what happened is that the head judge with the dislocated finger that ripped the switchbox out of the guys hand... well, that was me. I tried very nicely to get them to stop, but they were hellbent on doing whatever they wanted... I even had to wait longer to start their time because they had 3 people in with the car and one of them wouldn't leave, which almost got them DQ'd before the round even started. That morning during the competitor's meeting, EVERYONE was made aware of the time constraint and rules according to safety and following directions, so there was no excuses.


----------



## down79

LunaticMark said:


> ok, now that we have gotten that out of the way... for those that didn't already know, seeing as how I've changed my name since then... the reason I know what happened is that the head judge with the dislocated finger that ripped the switchbox out of the guys hand... well, that was me. I tried very nicely to get them to stop, but they were hellbent on doing whatever they wanted... I even had to wait longer to start their time because they had 3 people in with the car and one of them wouldn't leave, which almost got them DQ'd before the round even started. That morning during the competitor's meeting, EVERYONE was made aware of the time constraint and rules according to safety and following directions, so there was no excuses.


 AHHHH that explains allot. J/K I see your point those kids were out of line, I dont blame you for throwing the switch box..I would of probably done the same. Unfortunately the whole situation fell apart from the beginning. security should of been accessible. that sucks that those kids got to stay for the rest of the show,you are a show official and they should of backed up your decision. On the other hand, you represented that show and you should of been a little more professional. it got out of hand because you let it.It should of been over when 3 people rolled in, Not when you chunked his switch box..It was a bad situation, you had to do what you had to do. someone could of gotten seriously hurt, and it would of been your fault for not stopping it. :yes: I would of done the same


----------



## LunaticMark

down79 said:


> AHHHH that explains allot. J/K I see your point those kids were out of line, I dont blame you for throwing the switch box..I would of probably done the same. Unfortunately the whole situation fell apart from the beginning. security should of been accessible. that sucks that those kids got to stay for the rest of the show,you are a show official and they should of backed up your decision. On the other hand, you represented that show and you should of been a little more professional. it got out of hand because you let it.It should of been over when 3 people rolled in, Not when you chunked his switch box..It was a bad situation, you had to do what you had to do. someone could of gotten seriously hurt, and it would of been your fault for not stopping it. :yes: I would of done the same


That right there is the very reason I don't do that job anymore... I had very little back up from the higher ups... after the Super Show when I had to DQ a competitor for something stupid(missing trim) and had to allow another that INTENTIONALLY moved the rear shock mounts, I decided it was time to move on. After I left and began competing, every car that I had anything to do with was scrutinized like CSI forensic style. If and when I finally build another car for myself, I will be sticking to the streets only!!


----------



## El Greengo

down79 said:


> 41bowtie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTELOOKS LIKE SHIT]
> 
> 
> 
> wtf wow get the fuck out LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## SPOOK82

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## La Lo

LunaticMark said:


> oh, but it's ok to injure someone and almost hit another with a car... :uh:


No it's not right to hurt someone else. I've been around fools since the 80's when i started and we don't need those kind around. We get a bad rep anyway, And not being there in person it is easy to say what i would or would not have done. The judge did what he did at the time that he thought was right.


----------



## down79

La Lo said:


> No it's not right to hurt someone else. I've been around fools since the 80's when i started and we don't need those kind around. We get a bad rep anyway, And not being there in person it is easy to say what i would or would not have done. The judge did what he did at the time that he thought was right.


 the judge was put out to dry, he had no support {security} . the whole situation was bad. would this be a different conversation if he would of let those kids do there thing and someone would of gotten injured? this was a breakdown in security..the judge had to take it in his hands


----------



## Silentdawg

where was the security in that case?


----------



## regallowlow187




----------



## goinlow

regallowlow187 said:


>









hno:


----------



## CovetedStyle

regallowlow187 said:


>


Damn that's clean.. All chromed out and shit.. Extra tire just in case(no rim needed for a BOSS!) haha


----------



## El Greengo

regallowlow187 said:


>










omfg hahaha


----------



## KERRBSS

:loco:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

dam that sucks but hapens see it all the time nice gril


baggedout81 said:


>


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

fire waiting to happen


regallowlow187 said:


>


----------



## KERRBSS

:yes:


----------



## charles85

:nicoderm:


----------



## down79

Dam right when you think you've seen it someone tops it off


----------



## regallowlow187

someone has to have the vid of this thing flipping over....... anyone?


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

regallowlow187 said:


> someone has to have the vid of this thing flipping over....... anyone?


:dunno: I couldnt find it.. i bet everybody was shock when it did flip over and said thank god they dont have to see that truck riding again..!:roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

:rofl:


----------



## down79

regallowlow187 said:


> someone has to have the vid of this thing flipping over....... anyone?


 thats fuckin ugly:barf:i saw a video of him hitting switch>>>he thinks he had it going on


----------



## CovetedStyle




----------



## HARBOR RIDER

THAT TRUCK IS FUCKIN UGLY AS FUCK I HOPE THAT DUDE DIDINT GET HURT BUT GLAD THAT TRUCK IS DONE WHAT THE FUCK WAS HE THINKING BUILDING THAT JUNK 


regallowlow187 said:


> someone has to have the vid of this thing flipping over....... anyone?


----------



## down79

HARBOR RIDER said:


> THAT TRUCK IS FUCKIN UGLY AS FUCK I HOPE THAT DUDE DIDINT GET HURT BUT GLAD THAT TRUCK IS DONE WHAT THE FUCK WAS HE THINKING BUILDING THAT JUNK


 take it easy or he will hit switches on youhno::rofl: looks like it got off the ground like 1" or 2


----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## Boricua Customs




----------



## CANUHOP

There's just no excuse for those last setups-pure laziness...smh


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd

regallowlow187 said:


> someone has to have the vid of this thing flipping over....... anyone?



is this what the new blood calls , taking to the next leavel?


----------



## valledelsol

HARBOR RIDER said:


> THAT TRUCK IS FUCKIN UGLY AS FUCK I HOPE THAT DUDE DIDINT GET HURT BUT GLAD THAT TRUCK IS DONE WHAT THE FUCK WAS HE THINKING BUILDING THAT JUNK


Truck is still around, saw a video where he chopped the top new bed, front bumper and new wheels...


----------



## Mr.Petty

someone told him it was cool


----------



## really?

big pimpin said:


> :burn: That is all I have.... :barf:


----------



## down79

valledelsol said:


> Truck is still around, saw a video where he chopped the top new bed, front bumper and new wheels...


 comming back harder:buttkick:


----------



## 817.TX.

valledelsol said:


> Truck is still around, saw a video where he chopped the top new bed, front bumper and new wheels...


I dont think so!! he does have a new truck tho!! I got a vid of that one! Thought he was gonna hop it! :nosad: :nicoderm:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Boricua Customs said:


>





Boricua Customs said:


>


:rant:


----------



## down79

Fire waiting to happen


----------



## muchogriffo

Check out this vato. Sellin a 4 pump CCE fatboy used set up for $3200. The new kit (as shown in the picture) is less than $2000 and free shipping . All I can say is WOW!!!!! I actually have more of a story to this but the pics say enough.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Pasgetti anyone?


----------



## KAKALAK

Hannibal Lector said:


> Pasgetti anyone?


 ew ew I'll take a plate.... I's luz me some pasgetti :cheesy:


----------



## KAKALAK

Mr.Petty said:


> someone told him it was cool


prolly his homeboys sister :cheesy:


----------



## juarocha

Question?? i have 2 pump 4 dump..6 batts... but on the rear only one cylie is going up...what could be causing this..?


----------



## i rep

juarocha said:


> Question?? i have 2 pump 4 dump..6 batts... but on the rear only one cylie is going up...what could be causing this..?


I COULD BE PLUMBED WRONG AS IN ONE OF THE CHECK VAVLES IS INSTALLED THE WRONG WAY


----------



## KAKALAK

juarocha said:


> Question?? i have 2 pump 4 dump..6 batts... but on the rear only one cylie is going up...what could be causing this..?


 check valve to that line could be backwards restricting pressure to that cylinder


----------



## juarocha

was going up and down before...


----------



## regallowlow187

this was at a show this weekend I went to :barf:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





And yes if you look closely those are trophies sitting in the front seat.... :roflmao:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## down79

Wow


----------



## KAKALAK

juarocha said:


> was going up and down before...


then your dump is stuck open, buy another one and replace the dump on the side the cylinder is not going up


----------



## regallowlow187

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## MUFASA

KAKALAK said:


> then your dump is stuck open, buy another one and replace the dump on the side the cylinder is not going up


 Wrong


----------



## DignityStyle

regallowlow187 said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


 Damn. That was painful to watch. Dude holding the measure just said fuck it and left. Lol


----------



## tmack6

Removed this eyesore rack from the Lac yesterday. Looks like a Taliban gun turret. IDK who made this for the PO of my car. It was solid but damn that thing is ugly.


----------



## switches4life

713Lowriderboy said:


> :loco:


fuck them judges


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

switches4life said:


> fuck them judges


:drama:


----------



## down79

Repost...i also said fuck the judge, but we all have to play by the rules.the judge should of smacked that little boy. Respect the sport.go back a few pages.read the story


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc

x100


----------



## npazzin

down79 said:


> Repost...i also said fuck the judge, but we all have to play by the rules.the judge should of smacked that little boy. Respect the sport.go back a few pages.read the story


X2!!!


----------



## the natural

hopping with no reinforcement i know better but couldn't help it lol








band aid time for a frame!


----------



## down79

juarocha said:


> was going up and down before...


 bent cylinder...switch your pluming on rear see what it does.


----------



## doctahouse




----------



## Lacs_N_Chevys

It looks like your a arms ned help. Your bushing is .hanging on by a string


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

doctahouse said:


>


*WHAT HAPPENED? STORY PLEASE...... hno:*


----------



## doctahouse

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *WHAT HAPPENED? STORY PLEASE...... hno:*


A friend of mine had 22" wire wheels on his truck. Winter is coming so he went to switch them out. He had no problems with the passenger side of 
the truck but the drivers out not. Yes, he was hitting the knock off in the right way. 

He busted all the ears off trying to get them to budge. He came to me to have a go at removing them.


The one in the picture had a small nub left. I managed to get it off with a steel sledge and this is what the knock looked like once it came off.

The rear, was a shitty deal. With the ears completely gone, we tried with a cut down pipe wrench and hammer it off. No go. Then we tried a torch heating and quenching. No go.

So, first I cut the cap face off to expose the inside of the adaptor. Then I took out the die grinder with a cut off wheel and cut through the adaptor from the inside out. Wheel came off and adaptor is scrap.


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

old skool pic I found on a cool website.Pic is from the 70's


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

doctahouse said:


> A friend of mine had 22" wire wheels on his truck. Winter is coming so he went to switch them out. He had no problems with the passenger side of
> the truck but the drivers out not. Yes, he was hitting the knock off in the right way.
> 
> He busted all the ears off trying to get them to budge. He came to me to have a go at removing them.
> 
> 
> The one in the picture had a small nub left. I managed to get it off with a steel sledge and this is what the knock looked like once it came off.
> 
> The rear, was a shitty deal. With the ears completely gone, we tried with a cut down pipe wrench and hammer it off. No go. Then we tried a torch heating and quenching. No go.
> 
> So, first I cut the cap face off to expose the inside of the adaptor. Then I took out the die grinder with a cut off wheel and cut through the adaptor from the inside out. Wheel came off and adaptor is scrap.


*AT LEAST THE WHEELS ARE STILL GOOD *


----------



## tmack6

doctahouse said:


>





I had that happen before with a set of 22" wires. I ended up renting the largest pipe wrench on planet earth from Penske tool rentals. That thing weighed 45lbs and had a 3 foot long handle. It worked.


----------



## doctahouse

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *AT LEAST THE WHEELS ARE STILL GOOD *



The front is good, but the rear one was screwed already. Maybe he'll make a table or something out of it


----------



## doctahouse

tmack6 said:


> I had that happen before with a set of 22" wires. I ended up renting the largest pipe wrench on planet earth from Penske tool rentals. That thing weighed 45lbs and had a 3 foot long handle. It worked.


Least with bigger sized wheels you can get in there.


I am wondering if it's quality control issue with the knock off's? or that the size of wheel is somehow causing this to happen? or the use of two disimilar materials and the heating and cooling rates?



Has anyone had this happen on 13" or 14" wheels?


----------



## FLA813DOVER

TTT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

regallowlow187 said:


> this was at a show this weekend I went to :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes if you look closely those are trophies sitting in the front seat.... :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Thats a quality SHOW set-up...LOL


----------



## KAKALAK




----------



## KINGLOWNESS

doctahouse said:


> Least with bigger sized wheels you can get in there.
> 
> 
> I am wondering if it's quality control issue with the knock off's? or that the size of wheel is somehow causing this to happen? or the use of two disimilar materials and the heating and cooling rates?
> 
> Has anyone had this happen on 13" or 14" wheels?


Yes a buddy of mine on 14" wheels. The China products are PURE GARBAGE


----------



## doctahouse

KINGLOWNESS said:


> Yes a buddy of mine on 14" wheels. The China products are PURE GARBAGE


Interesting that it's not just the big wheels. A domestic built product be on his list as upgrades next year. All he needs is for knock to screw up again and be on the side of the highway.


----------



## KINGLOWNESS

Only Trust Dayton. They cost a lot more but the quality is obvious


----------



## tmack6

doctahouse said:


> Least with bigger sized wheels you can get in there.
> 
> 
> I am wondering if it's quality control issue with the knock off's? or that the size of wheel is somehow causing this to happen? or the use of two disimilar materials and the heating and cooling rates?
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone had this happen on 13" or 14" wheels?


China...nothing more to say lol. The only difference with my knock off issue was I had hex caps. It was a cold morning the day I decided to tighten up my knockoffs. I put the knock off key on there and struck it. MF broke and stripped the edges of the knockoff. I lived in Santa Barbara at the time and there are no places within 45 miles to get a key. I went to a welder and had him weld the key back together but that was a mistake. I tried it again and completely stripped the knock off. From that point forward I never used hexed or domed KO's again. I havent had it happen with 13s or 14s yet. IDK if its okay or not but I think that putting a real small dabble of grease helps keep rust from seizing them on. Ive never had an issue doing that.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

tmack6 said:


> China...nothing more to say lol. The only difference with my knock off issue was I had hex caps. It was a cold morning the day I decided to tighten up my knockoffs. I put the knock off key on there and struck it. MF broke and stripped the edges of the knockoff. I lived in Santa Barbara at the time and there are no places within 45 miles to get a key. I went to a welder and had him weld the key back together but that was a mistake. I tried it again and completely stripped the knock off. From that point forward I never used hexed or domed KO's again. I havent had it happen with 13s or 14s yet. IDK if its okay or not but I think that putting a real small dabble of grease helps keep rust from seizing them on. Ive never had an issue doing that.


Yeah homie, you're supposed to apply anti-seize to the threads to keep them from seizing up. If you don't run any grease betwenn those metal parts, there's your answer as to why they were seized.


----------



## doctahouse

tmack6 said:


> China...nothing more to say lol. The only difference with my knock off issue was I had hex caps. It was a cold morning the day I decided to tighten up my knockoffs. I put the knock off key on there and struck it. MF broke and stripped the edges of the knockoff. I lived in Santa Barbara at the time and there are no places within 45 miles to get a key. I went to a welder and had him weld the key back together but that was a mistake. I tried it again and completely stripped the knock off. From that point forward I never used hexed or domed KO's again. I havent had it happen with 13s or 14s yet. IDK if its okay or not but I think that putting a real small dabble of grease helps keep rust from seizing them on. Ive never had an issue doing that.





cashmoneyspeed said:


> Yeah homie, you're supposed to apply anti-seize to the threads to keep them from seizing up. If you don't run any grease betwenn those metal parts, there's your answer as to why they were seized.



I gave my buddy shit for not putting any anti-seize on. I use the nickel anti-seize and it works great.


----------



## vengence

regallowlow187 said:


> this was at a show this weekend I went to :barf:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes if you look closely those are trophies sitting in the front seat.... :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


AM I THE ONLY ONE TO NOTICE THE BOLT ONS? LMFAO


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

vengence said:


> AM I THE ONLY ONE TO NOTICE THE BOLT ONS? LMFAO


The wheels aren't that bad, but that entire trunk and the uni-sun visor:nosad:


----------



## down79

cashmoneyspeed said:


> The wheels aren't that bad, but that entire trunk and the uni-sun visor:nosad:


Wtf...... wow


----------



## ROCK OUT




----------



## lone star

wait til those bolts break taking the place of powerballs. but back in the day that shit was a common way to do coil over.


----------



## Lowridingmike

ROCK OUT said:


>


I seen dat on classifieds and was like..:inout:


----------



## doctahouse

ROCK OUT said:


>




I notice all the trailing arm brackets are still there. "Just in case" and that exhaust work!!!


----------



## HARDLUCK88

ROCK OUT said:


>


looks like it went through a few evolutions...


----------



## Familia65

thats in my trunk - what do U think bout it 













lowrider : Familia65 
CC: Rollerz Only chapter Poland - eastern europe

RFFR


----------



## IMPALA863

:wow:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

From what I see looks good.


----------



## IMPALA863

Hannibal Lector said:


> From what I see looks good.


I KNOW...SHINY:biggrin:


----------



## binky79

Familia65 said:


> thats in my trunk - what do U think bout it
> View attachment 391518
> View attachment 391524
> 
> lowrider : Familia65
> CC: Rollerz Only chapter Poland - eastern europe
> 
> RFFR


to plain. Think it needs some chrome :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros

Familia65 said:


> thats in my trunk - what do U think bout it
> View attachment 391518
> View attachment 391524
> 
> lowrider : Familia65
> CC: Rollerz Only chapter Poland - eastern europe
> 
> RFFR


Thats the wrong kind of "WOW" homie !!!


Is that the car from the video?


----------



## regallowlow187

Love the 6 pc welded upper trailing arms, and all the upper mounts as well, :thumbsup:





ROCK OUT said:


>


----------



## down79

Mad Max rear end.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

*SKIP TO 4:20*


----------



## Don Pedro

ROCK OUT said:


>


Bullet proof there son!:roflmao:


----------



## dougy83

ROCK OUT said:


>


Are the chains bolted to the lower trailing arms hno:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

ROCK OUT said:


>


*WOULDNT THAT BE A BAD PLACE FOR THE LOWER CHAIN MOUNTS... I WOULD THINK IT COULD CAUSE THE LOWER TRAILING ARMS TO CREASE OR BEND...???*


----------



## lone star

wow


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Familia65 said:


> thats in my trunk - what do U think bout it
> View attachment 391518
> View attachment 391524
> 
> lowrider : Familia65
> CC: Rollerz Only chapter Poland - eastern europe
> 
> RFFR





westsidehydros said:


> Thats the wrong kind of "WOW" homie !!!
> 
> 
> Is that the car from the video?


*THIS VIDEO CORRECT?




*


----------



## lilmikew86

you know them fools had brown socks after that lol fuckin air







BrownAzt3ka said:


> *SKIP TO 4:20*


----------



## CoupeDTS

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *SKIP TO 4:20*


but the air guys say air leaks arent harmful or make a mess like oil :dunno:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Hahaha boom!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

lilmikew86 said:


> you know them fools had brown socks after that lol fuckin air


*lol.. thats for sure... even the camera man shit himself i bet.hno:
*


CoupeDTS said:


> but the air guys say air leaks arent harmful or make a mess like oil :dunno:


*shit i know i would be deaf after that... that was a pretty loud explosion.
*


Hannibal Lector said:


> Hahaha boom!


*kinda reminds me of "airplane go boom, airplane go boom"*


----------



## baggedout81

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *SKIP TO 4:20*


My guess is they ran plastic d.o.t. hose instead of hydro hose.Mega fail!!!


----------



## Purple Haze

baggedout81 said:


> My guess is they ran plastic d.o.t. hose instead of hydro hose.Mega fail!!!


That kind of explosion is more than likely a tank and not the hose. would be my guess.


----------



## the natural

lilmikew86 said:


> you know them fools had brown socks after that lol fuckin air


SCARED THE SHIT OUT OF ME LOL


----------



## motecarlosean

you mean its not a volcano


majestix65 said:


> Thought this was a pic of a volcano. :dunno:


----------



## Don Pedro

_Customer brought this G-Body that he just purchased and was told by previous owner that he never hoped it,danced it and did very little 3/wheeling. LOL You could imagine what the rest of the frame looked like. Frame went to the scrap yard.

















_


----------



## javib760

This a car my homies re-doing the rear-end and the rack,this is how they brought it 2 him


----------



## javib760




----------



## 817.TX.

:nicoderm:

superman.jpg (65.9 KB)


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

javib760 said:


> This a car my homies re-doing the rear-end and the rack,this is how they brought it 2 him





javib760 said:


>


*BADASS COIL UNDER.... *


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

817.TX. said:


> :nicoderm:
> 
> superman.jpg (65.9 KB)



*NOW HE CAN PAINT THE BELLY...... OR AT LEAST PUT SUPERMAN STICKERS ON IT? *


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

:rofl:


----------



## down79

javib760 said:


>


 Wow.another winner


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

TTT


----------



## lilmikew86

javib760 said:


>


top notch work there:thumbsdown:


----------



## down79

:inout:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*some shit i had to deal with recently,.....

custom powerball mounts on 1/8" plate and mounted with exhaust clamps... too o.g.

dont mind the fact that the brake line is pinched and leaking,... or that the rear coil over DONUTS are welded to the factory springs!!!!

















*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*sometimes,... you gotta just beat that floor up to make clearence for the hose,.. right? :dunno: ....







*


----------



## beanerman

:wow:


----------



## wannabelowrider

Fuck :wow:
Ghetto ass shit right there


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *some shit i had to deal with recently,.....
> 
> custom powerball mounts on 1/8" plate and mounted with exhaust clamps... too o.g.
> 
> dont mind the fact that the brake line is pinched and leaking,... or that the rear coil over DONUTS are welded to the factory springs!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *sometimes,... you gotta just beat that floor up to make clearence for the hose,.. right? :dunno: ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



so we know what the rear looks like.. what about the front?


----------



## beanerman

:inout:


----------



## Classic Customs

tmack6 said:


> China...nothing more to say lol. The only difference with my knock off issue was I had hex caps. It was a cold morning the day I decided to tighten up my knockoffs. I put the knock off key on there and struck it. MF broke and stripped the edges of the knockoff. I lived in Santa Barbara at the time and there are no places within 45 miles to get a key. I went to a welder and had him weld the key back together but that was a mistake. I tried it again and completely stripped the knock off. From that point forward I never used hexed or domed KO's again. I havent had it happen with 13s or 14s yet. IDK if its okay or not but I think that putting a real small dabble of grease helps keep rust from seizing them on. Ive never had an issue doing that.



You should always grease the adapter and knock off before installing. I use wheel barring grease since it's high temp


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

*

















*[/QUOTE]

and the winner for the 2011 hydraulics wow awards goes to this builder who built this custom rear setup! :biggrin: :roflmao:
wtf! how can somebody do this... now that just plain laziness..nice try _MacGyver _:thumbsdown:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*LOOKS LIKE THIS POWERBALL ALREADY BROKE OFF AT SOME POINT AND SKIDDED ACROSS THE ROAD.... IT LOOKS ROUGH!*


----------



## down79

I agree this is a winner. What the fuck was he thinking of. That deserves a kick on the ass.


----------



## 416impala

bolt on powerball with exhaust clamps and welded the coil to the cup!!!! , thats the shit.


----------



## Anson72

:wow:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

phatz said:


> bolt on powerball with exhaust clamps and welded the coil to the cup!!!! , thats the shit.


*They must've ran out of welding wire when they welded the cup to the spring...? And then said fuck it lets use muffler clamps.* :thumbsup:


----------



## 416impala

yup i love how the brake line is pinched in there too. thats a bonus you get for free!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

phatz said:


> yup i love how the brake line is pinched in there too. thats a bonus you get for free!


*well they do have the front brakes still.... so unless those go out too its all good! lmfao.... *


----------



## IMPALA863

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *well they do have the front brakes still.... so unless those go out too its all good! lmfao.... *


:roflmao:ONCE DAT FLUID LEAKES COMPLETELY OUT THER GOES DA FRONT BRAKES 2


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

IMPALA863 said:


> :roflmao:ONCE DAT FLUID LEAKES COMPLETELY OUT THER GOES DA FRONT BRAKES 2



*UNLESS HE'S INTO ROLLING STOPS...... LMAO*:roflmao:


----------



## IMPALA863

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *UNLESS HE'S INTO ROLLING STOPS...... LMAO*:roflmao:


START DOWN SHIFTING AND SHIT LOL


----------



## Lowridingmike

IMPALA863 said:


> :roflmao:ONCE DAT FLUID LEAKES COMPLETELY OUT THER GOES DA FRONT BRAKES 2


That's what I was thinking. It'll be his @ss sooner or later and I ain't talking weeks. Around the block a few times and the pedal should'v ebeen on the floor unless it's pinched and clamped somewhere else. Even that wouldn't hold up long with all the fluid pressure..:uh:


----------



## IMPALA863

Lowridingmike said:


> That's what I was thinking. It'll be his @ss sooner or later and I ain't talking weeks. Around the block a few times and the pedal should'v ebeen on the floor unless it's pinched and clamped somewhere else. Even that wouldn't hold up long with all the fluid pressure..:uh:


YEA IT HAPPIN TO ME BEFORE,SUMHOW MY TRAILIN ARM KINKED IT ALIL AND IT WUZ ONLY ALIL AND A CUPLE DRIVES NEXT THING U KNO BRAKE WUZ ON DA GROUND,CHECKED IT AND CHANGED IT


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*it gets better,... lemme load a couple more up
*


----------



## 214monte

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *it gets better,... lemme load a couple more up
> *


holy crap theres more


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*found this shit in the spare tire well of the same car,....








*


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

*all we could do was cut it out...


























thats right,... they actually mixed cement with gravel!... i seen bags of cement when i was a kid,... but never mixed..lol *


----------



## IMPALA863

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *all we could do was cut it out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats right,... they actually mixed cement with gravel!... i seen bags of cement when i was a kid,... but never mixed..lol *


:roflmao:i herd of dat to stand 3 wit 2 pumps


----------



## smiley602

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *all we could do was cut it out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats right,... they actually mixed cement with gravel!... i seen bags of cement when i was a kid,... but never mixed..lol *


DAMN WAS HIS QUARTER PANEL BUCKELD WITH THAT WEIGHT UP IN THERE


----------



## IMPALA863

smiley602 said:


> DAMN WAS HIS QUARTER PANEL BUCKELD WITH THAT WEIGHT UP IN THERE


:dunno: I DOUBT IT,,PEOPLE PUT MORE WEIGHT THAN THAT TO HOP,,BUT BY THE LOOKS OF DA CAR IDK I DONT THINK IT WUZ REINFORCED AT ALL


----------



## lowlowlow

That's classic

Concrete is cement, sand, and gravel mixed together, comes bagged like that. Cement is just the binder that holds it all together.



EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *all we could do was cut it out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats right,... they actually mixed cement with gravel!... i seen bags of cement when i was a kid,... but never mixed..lol *


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *all we could do was cut it out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats right,... they actually mixed cement with gravel!... i seen bags of cement when i was a kid,... but never mixed..lol
> *
> oh hell no! ..... so thats the secret to hitting back bumper!.:rofl:  ill bet theres more hidden secrets in that car we dont know yet! keep us posted..


----------



## charles85

:drama::run:


----------



## low4oshow

that won!


----------



## sic713

holy shit.. lmao


----------



## baggedout81

WOW!!!!


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

lowlowlow said:


> That's classic
> 
> Concrete is cement, sand, and gravel mixed together, comes bagged like that. Cement is just the binder that holds it all together.



hey.... im sure u heard it before... but your signature is wrong buddy ;-)


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Fill that shit with lead. I wonder the weight be in that?


----------



## beanerman

:drama:


----------



## lowlowlow

? That's why I said it's the worst. info. ever?



EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> hey.... im sure u heard it before... but your signature is wrong buddy ;-)


----------



## Hoppn62

the guy that owns the 66 impala that thease arms came off of was still drveing it.
the seckond set in 6 months i have fixed like this


----------



## Hoppn62

i cant wait til he buys my upper a arms so i can show you an ichibahn flash back


----------



## crenshaw magraw

lilmikew86 said:


> you know them fools had brown socks after that lol fuckin air


 wtf was that? the grand finally? ? ? they should of places a bag of confetty under that bitch if the gonna do that lol


----------



## crenshaw magraw

regallowlow187 said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


 must of ran over some chewed BUBBLE gum wile driving in to the hopp


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Hoppn62 said:


> the guy that owns the 66 impala that thease arms came off of was still drveing it.
> the seckond set in 6 months i have fixed like this


Bananna bar???? Dont trip , you can polish them straight.


----------



## down79

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *all we could do was cut it out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats right,... they actually mixed cement with gravel!... i seen bags of cement when i was a kid,... but never mixed..lol *


 WOW :buttkick:


----------



## Hoppn62

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Bananna bar???? Dont trip , you can polish them straight.


no it was not his seckond set in 6 months it was the seckond car that i have seen with the same problem in 6 months there must be a hack on the valley


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

lowlowlow said:


> That's classic
> 
> Concrete is cement, sand, and gravel mixed together, comes bagged like that. Cement is just the binder that holds it all together.


LOL concrete expert

i'm guessing you are italian?


----------



## down79

:scrutinize: Italiano


----------



## El Callejero

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *all we could do was cut it out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats right,... they actually mixed cement with gravel!... i seen bags of cement when i was a kid,... but never mixed..lol *


:loco:


----------



## westsidehydros

Hoppn62 said:


> the guy that owns the 66 impala that thease arms came off of was still drveing it.
> the seckond set in 6 months i have fixed like this


that looks like a classic case of runaway pump


----------



## Hoppn62

westsidehydros said:


> that looks like a classic case of runaway pump


\
yah and too much cylindar


----------



## beanerman

:drama:


----------



## volvo240guy

I love this fuc n topic, but it's scary to think some ass hole is driving this stuff around:dunno:


----------



## CoupeDTS

Ran across this in the junkyards today. Shit was so twisted and fucked up i couldnt get shit off to take it. THey had 14" strokes in the back and the frame wasnt even notched, so the arms were bending the frame and the arms were twisted themselves along with the rear end ear bushings beginning to pull apart. Car was real shitty too, all dented up with some kinda custom flake paint job. Trunk was full of oil. Hoses ran through a small hole in the body below the back seat so im sure thats cut up. Love the front reinforcements, one little plate behind the arm is completely pointless


----------



## Dylante63

love the flap in the wheel wells lol


----------



## BIG RED

Bump.


----------



## Don Pedro

:barf:


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Don Pedro said:


> :barf:


WTF?


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

Don Pedro said:


> :barf:


whao!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Don Pedro said:


> :barf:


*
JUST WHEN YOU THINK YOU HAVE SEEN IT ALL... SOMEONE COMES OUT WITH THE LATEST.. MUST HAVE "REINFORCED" SPINDLES....:|*


----------



## BrownAzt3ka




----------



## big pimpin

CoupeDTS said:


> Ran across this in the junkyards today. Shit was so twisted and fucked up i couldnt get shit off to take it. THey had 14" strokes in the back and the frame wasnt even notched, so the arms were bending the frame and the arms were twisted themselves along with the rear end ear bushings beginning to pull apart. Car was real shitty too, all dented up with some kinda custom flake paint job. Trunk was full of oil. Hoses ran through a small hole in the body below the back seat so im sure thats cut up. Love the front reinforcements, one little plate behind the arm is completely pointless


I've seen that work before......know where that comes from.... :burn:


----------



## Hoppn62

Don Pedro said:


> :barf:


thats custom


----------



## PE_AB

Looks like Ray Charles worked in the lowrider biz-ness for a while...


----------



## <<<DR.J>>>

Don Pedro said:


> :barf:


how much chromed


----------



## BRADFORD

*This whole thread is a wow!!!*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-p...3rd-bild-up-topik-1992-cadillak-broham-2.html


----------



## SPOOK82

BRADFORD said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-p...3rd-bild-up-topik-1992-cadillak-broham-2.html


nice lift


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wow is for real.


----------



## OUTHOPU

Yet fools still can't understand why the police pull these big wheeled cars over. The steering drag link is another fine piece of engineering.


----------



## CoupeDTS

big pimpin said:


> I've seen that work before......know where that comes from.... :burn:


since you mentioned it, I do remember the story behind this car a couple years ago that it came from KC. Must be some amateurs down there too huh?


----------



## OUTHOPU

Incompitence knows no boundries.


----------



## S10lifted

OUTHOPU said:


> Incompitence knows no boundries.


x1,000 I got a welder yo some now I can fabricate anything. People need to know their limitations


----------



## Big Roach Hydros

:thumbsup:


S10lifted said:


> x1,000 I got a welder yo some now I can fabricate anything. People need to know their limitations


----------



## CoupeDTS

And a lil engineering know how don't hurt. I've seen plenty of donks suspension caved it because the people buildong one-off suspensions don't realize the lateral or total stress put on certain points :loco:


----------



## El Greengo

S10lifted said:


> x1,000 I got a welder yo some now I can fabricate anything. People need to know their limitations




:rimshot:


----------



## S10lifted

davidw77 said:


> :rimshot:


You should see some of the 4x4's I've had to repair :burn:


----------



## KAKALAK

Don Pedro said:


> :barf:


should of chromed them to make them look better ...... wait ..... what?


----------



## 416impala

OUTHOPU said:


> Yet fools still can't understand why the police pull these big wheeled cars over. The steering drag link is another fine piece of engineering.




cant touch that balljoint extender.

thats the shit right there.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

This has to be the only thread on here that's worth lookin thru still on here. This site got boring when thy changed the style of it


----------



## big C

Picked up a 3 pump setup this weekend im going to part out and this was as I was told the hopping pump on the front lol. Can somebody explain to me what the fucks going on here?


----------



## regallowlow187

dumps having sex :dunno:


----------



## CoupeDTS

Its a blocker dump but for no good reason other than to have 2 dumps on one pump. Maybe it was cool to have more dumps :dunno: like all those people that roll up to me and ask how many switches I got, like it fuckin matters how many I got :ugh: 
That dump would have to be connected to the wire on the solenoids that triggers the front pump so it opens at the same time


----------



## big C

CoupeDTS said:


> Its a blocker dump but for no good reason other than to have 2 dumps on one pump. Maybe it was cool to have more dumps :dunno: like all those people that roll up to me and ask how many switches I got, like it fuckin matters how many I got :ugh:
> That dump would have to be connected to the wire on the solenoids that triggers the front pump so it opens at the same time


I know you said it serves no purposenon this pump but what would a blocker dump normalley be for? I was looking at it like wtf is this shit.


----------



## chairmnofthboard

Looks like they're running two dumps in series.


----------



## CoupeDTS

big C said:


> I know you said it serves no purposenon this pump but what would a blocker dump normalley be for? I was looking at it like wtf is this shit.


I got 2 blocker dumps and 2 regular dumps on my back pump that way I can lift both corners individually. The flow of oil is blocked unless the blocker dump is opened by ur switch


----------



## matdogg

big C said:


> Picked up a 3 pump setup this weekend im going to part out and this was as I was told the hopping pump on the front lol. Can somebody explain to me what the fucks going on here?


Some people doubled the dumps up to keep them from blowing when hopping instead of using an adex


----------



## S10lifted

matdogg said:


> Some people doubled the dumps up to keep them from blowing when hopping instead of using an adex


:yes:


----------



## Dylante63

don't think that a blocker dump, the first dump has no flow though it... its just two dumps serving the purpose as one... so who knows lol


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

CoupeDTS said:


> I got 2 blocker dumps and 2 regular dumps on my back pump that way I can lift both corners individually. The flow of oil is blocked unless the blocker dump is opened by ur switch


 *PICS PLEASE....*


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

big C said:


> Picked up a 3 pump setup this weekend im going to part out and this was as I was told the hopping pump on the front lol. Can somebody explain to me what the fucks going on here?


*
WHATS UP WITH THE SHORT MOTOR?*


----------



## chairmnofthboard

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *
> WHATS UP WITH THE SHORT MOTOR?*


I think the motor is regular size, it's just sunk into the block.....I could be wrong.


----------



## big C

Yea its just recessed in


----------



## KAKALAK

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *
> WHATS UP WITH THE SHORT MOTOR?*


its not a short motor, its a fatboy block and they are recessed in the block. Those who know... Just know


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

chairmnofthboard said:


> I think the motor is regular size, it's just sunk into the block.....I could be wrong.





big C said:


> Yea its just recessed in





KAKALAK said:


> its not a short motor, its a fatboy block and they are recessed in the block. Those who know... Just know


*KOOL THANKS FOR CLEARING THAT UP.. *


----------



## OGJordan

Dylante63 said:


> don't think that a blocker dump, the first dump has no flow though it... its just two dumps serving the purpose as one... so who knows lol


Exactly. You guys gotta remember, now someone can log onto Layitlow for a week, and they're an instant Hydraulic expert. Back before the internet got so big, you had 2 ways to learn.......get someone to teach you (unlikely) or figure that shit out. If you spend 5 years wasting money, switching shit in and out until you think you got it right, you probably won't just run out and tell everyone; you want them to go through what you went through and "earn" their knowledge. There's lots of old weird ideas like this, some worked some didn't. This one did make your dumps last longer. I think this was big when you had a "square" or a Delta, no Italian Blow Proof dumps on every car you see, no brand new Adex on every car, you might have a Hydro Air or Adel but they were kind of a "those that know just know" kind of thing.


----------



## KLASSICK CC

:uh:


----------



## big C

OGJordan said:


> Exactly. You guys gotta remember, now someone can log onto Layitlow for a week, and they're an instant Hydraulic expert. Back before the internet got so big, you had 2 ways to learn.......get someone to teach you (unlikely) or figure that shit out. If you spend 5 years wasting money, switching shit in and out until you think you got it right, you probably won't just run out and tell everyone; you want them to go through what you went through and "earn" their knowledge. There's lots of old weird ideas like this, some worked some didn't. This one did make your dumps last longer. I think this was big when you had a "square" or a Delta, no Italian Blow Proof dumps on every car you see, no brand new Adex on every car, you might have a Hydro Air or Adel but they were kind of a "those that know just know" kind of thing.


could be the pumphead is stamped 11/99


----------



## Don Pedro

:barf:


----------



## Dado

Don Pedro said:


> :barf:


Chrome ready :loco:


----------



## dougy83

Don Pedro said:


> :barf:


hno: dam


----------



## 84Joe

regallowlow187 said:


> dumps having sex :dunno:


:roflmao::rofl::roflmao:


----------



## impalacusTOM

Don Pedro said:


> :barf:


Atleast they are on the Waste Management truck getting hauled to the dump.


----------



## Don Pedro

impalacusTOM said:


> Atleast they are on the Waste Management truck getting hauled to the dump.


Did they get pulled out of the trash or getting dropped in.:rofl:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Don Pedro said:


> :barf:


*dios mio.... :barf:*


----------



## big pimpin

OGJordan said:


> Exactly. You guys gotta remember, now someone can log onto Layitlow for a week, and they're an instant Hydraulic expert. Back before the internet got so big, you had 2 ways to learn.......get someone to teach you (unlikely) or figure that shit out. * If you spend 5 years wasting money, switching shit in and out until you think you got it right, you probably won't just run out and tell everyone; you want them to go through what you went through and "earn" their knowledge.* There's lots of old weird ideas like this, some worked some didn't. This one did make your dumps last longer. I think this was big when you had a "square" or a Delta, no Italian Blow Proof dumps on every car you see, no brand new Adex on every car, you might have a Hydro Air or Adel but they were kind of a "those that know just know" kind of thing.


:worship: Glad somebody said it. lol


----------



## Guest

CoupeDTS said:


> I got 2 blocker dumps and 2 regular dumps on my back pump that way I can lift both corners individually. The flow of oil is blocked unless the blocker dump is opened by ur switch


Any Pics.... I never knew you needed more then two dumps to control each corners.. All the systems i had or played with, I could control individually..


----------



## HARDLUCK88

GrumpysBird said:


> Any Pics.... I never knew you needed more then two dumps to control each corners.. All the systems i had or played with, I could control individually..


he only has a single pump to the back, so youd need a blocker dump to gain individual lift on a side


----------



## OGJordan

GrumpysBird said:


> Any Pics.... I never knew you needed more then two dumps to control each corners.. All the systems i had or played with, I could control individually..



You wire it up so that the "UP" on the left rear corner switch turns the pump on, but opens the dump on the right side. So all the fluid goes to the left cylinder. Opposite for the right corner switch. Then it leaves both dumps closed for the "REAR UP" switch. Save a couple hundred bucks over buying two pumps and a lot of space.


----------



## droppen98

this topic never lets me down


----------



## SPOOK82

i paid for some show quality upper a arms and this is what i get back


----------



## S10lifted

SPOOK82 said:


> i paid for some show quality upper a arms and this is what i get back


Take them back to the guy that sold them to you and throw them through his window


----------



## NINJA

S10lifted said:


> Take them back to the guy that sold them to you and throw them through his window


cosigned! :ninja:


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass

Damn what a piece of shit u couldn't even pay me to put those on my car. 
I'd get my money back from whoever did that


----------



## impalacusTOM

SPOOK82 said:


> i paid for some show quality upper a arms and this is what i get back


Holy fuck........


----------



## DJ Englewood

SPOOK82 said:


> i paid for some show quality upper a arms and this is what i get back


Did u get them here locally ?


----------



## SPOOK82

from cali:facepalm:


----------



## singlepumphopper

lacwood said:


> Chrome ready :loco:


lol.....:roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

I need to find the set-up we De installed....with a cresent wrench...one twist and out it came ..welds had no penatration. If we would have left it ,first turn or 3 wheel customer did it would have fucked up his quarter panels.


----------



## Big Roach Hydros

damn how much did you pay??


SPOOK82 said:


> i paid for some show quality upper a arms and this is what i get back


----------



## pacman

I think we all know where this shit comes from!! sad part is they are still in business..:facepalm:


big pimpin said:


> I've seen that work before......know where that comes from.... :burn:


----------



## DIPN714

Big Roach Hydros said:


> damn how much did you pay??


wow those are so nice dude
;;paint them;;;wow wish they were mines'''lmao


----------



## DIPN714

SPOOK82 said:


> i paid for some show quality upper a arms and this is what i get back


what shop;;


----------



## regallowlow187

Set up for hopping :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: Show us what it dew........


----------



## Lowridingmike

regallowlow187 said:


> Set up for hopping :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: Show us what it dew........


I'd serve dude.. lol w/ 4 dead batts...


----------



## Hydros

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> old skool pic I found on a cool website.Pic is from the 70's


One of many different ideas. It's actually two hoses to the front, pressure, then the return hose through dump then slow. (I still have those parts). 
Note on the hose fittings to the cylinders, custom made hoses from Paul Monroe Hydraulics. 
Note handle removed from the slow. It would hit the firewall and actually start to close. Caused me to withdraw from a hop at Old Town against Peter Ruiz (best hopper in San Diego at the time) Didn't find out what cause the crap switch action until a few days later.
Also note the use of a "Y" and not a "T"

Thoughts were that as the car came down, the returning fluid inside of a pressure hose would work against the new pressure coming out. The idea was to have fluid flow in a circle using two hose, not back and fourth with one hose. I suspected this caused more bubbles in the tank and pump head.

Never thought much about how it looked, does look pretty nasty. - But I never wanted my hoses outside, because of tight bends, slapping against the body/frame and you never know when they might start dragging. Also used #8 5,000PSI hoses, so I never even worried about them busting, (if I am remembering correctly).


----------



## singlepumphopper

regallowlow187 said:


> Set up for hopping :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: Show us what it dew........


i hope he was just fuking around about it being a hopper....lol...i doubt it though. He looked like he knew what he was talkin about.....:roflmao:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

U gotta show that video to norma from cce. Lol jk norma.


----------



## droppen98

DIPN714 said:


> what shop;;


how dare you talk about these high quality custom fabed arms that are ready for any show like that:uh:


----------



## flaked85

S10lifted said:


> Take them back to the guy that sold them to you and throw them through his window


:h5:


----------



## Rubencito

regallowlow187 said:


> Set up for hopping :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: Show us what it dew........


HAHA!!!! o fuck that shit made me laugh to hard fukker hit back bumper!!!


----------



## J RAIDER

GOT MY 73 CAPRICE LIKE DIS






NOW IT LOOKS LIKE DIS


----------



## baggedout81

That cutlass from posted above is on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Olds...6614249?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item2ebe06d469


----------



## luis707

baggedout81 said:


> That cutlass from posted above is on ebay
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Olds...6614249?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item2ebe06d469


x2:rofl:


----------



## regallowlow187

I just hate this car I dont know why


----------



## andres18954

LOL


----------



## baggedout81

but it has daytons,an a dinky sterring wheel


----------



## Dumps

regallowlow187 said:


> I just hate this car I dont know why


Damn!!!! That poor car's frame is so f'ed up. Look at how close the tire is to the fender when trying to 3 wheel and then notice how that distance increases when he lowers the back. Also notice when he stops and lowers it how the front passenger tire is pointing out but then they walk around to the driver side and that tire is pointing straight foreward.


----------



## BRAVO

poor cutlass...was a nice clean car before someone hacked it. But its on 13's and a lil steering wheel, so its still prime lowrider material

I just cant believe its up to 2,200 bucks tho. He better take off that reserve, hell nice lolows are lucky to get that much on there


----------



## BRAVO

OMG what was that when first locked on 3 at the begining of vid..think it snapped at the rockers


----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## recs64

baggedout81 said:


> but it has daytons,an a dinky sterring wheel


:roflmao:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

DJ Englewood said:


>





dios mio!


----------



## NINJA

DJ Englewood said:


>


Looks like they used a fucking erector set to build that pump rack


----------



## Hydros

big C said:


> Picked up a 3 pump setup this weekend im going to part out and this was as I was told the hopping pump on the front lol. Can somebody explain to me what the fucks going on here?


I cant really make it out, with the one picture, but, the slows are missing, maybe it had two slows, one for show and the other for hopping?


----------



## dogbonekustoms

DJ Englewood said:


>


Looks sound. LOL!
Whats that car anyway? Looks like a german ford. Possible?


----------



## marquis_on_3

DJ Englewood said:


>


----------



## JustPosting

CoupeDTS said:


> Ran across this in the junkyards today. Shit was so twisted and fucked up i couldnt get shit off to take it. THey had 14" strokes in the back and the frame wasnt even notched, so the arms were bending the frame and the arms were twisted themselves along with the rear end ear bushings beginning to pull apart. Car was real shitty too, all dented up with some kinda custom flake paint job. Trunk was full of oil. Hoses ran through a small hole in the body below the back seat so im sure thats cut up. Love the front reinforcements, one little plate behind the arm is completely pointless


is that just metal flat stock holding the rack to the frame? looks like a metal ruler hno: love how it was too much work to cut a hole and just bent the metal out of their way. 




S10lifted said:


> x1,000 *I got a welder yo some now I can fabricate anything.* People need to know their limitations





PE_AB said:


> Looks like Ray Charles worked in the lowrider biz-ness for a while...





<<<DR.J>>> said:


> how much chromed


:roflmao: remind me of OT, i think i like this topic. :h5:

::mental note, finish building welder::














OGJordan said:


> Exactly. You guys gotta remember, now someone can log onto Layitlow for a week, and they're an instant Hydraulic expert. Back before the internet got so big, you had 2 ways to learn.......get someone to teach you (unlikely) or figure that shit out. If you spend 5 years wasting money, switching shit in and out until you think you got it right, you probably won't just run out and tell everyone; you want them to go through what you went through and "earn" their knowledge. There's lots of old weird ideas like this, some worked some didn't. This one did make your dumps last longer. I think this was big when you had a "square" or a Delta, no Italian Blow Proof dumps on every car you see, no brand new Adex on every car, you might have a Hydro Air or Adel but they were kind of a "those that know just know" kind of thing.


this is why although i dont have "expert" hydro knowledge, i always make it a point to help those that dont know. even if its showing them how to replace seals, its something.





BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> I need to find the set-up we De installed....with a cresent wrench...one twist and out it came ..welds had no penatration. If we would have left it ,first turn or 3 wheel customer did it would have fucked up his quarter panels.


was it a home install atleast? 




SPOOK82 said:


> i paid for some show quality upper a arms and this is what i get back


chunky. :|




OGJordan said:


> You wire it up so that the "UP" on the left rear corner switch turns the pump on, but opens the dump on the right side. So all the fluid goes to the left cylinder. Opposite for the right corner switch. Then it leaves both dumps closed for the "REAR UP" switch. Save a couple hundred bucks over buying two pumps and a lot of space.


had a friend years ago that ran two pumps, one to each side. he got a kick out of lifting sides (never excited me) because everyone else needed 4 pumps to do the same moves.


----------



## 83cuttlas

That's just TERRIBLE


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Hydros said:


> I cant really make it out, with the one picture, but, the slows are missing, maybe it had two slows, one for show and the other for hopping?


For one thing thats an old skool motor. I believe thats the old "key way" style.


----------



## regallowlow187

seen this hot shit the other day :scrutinize:



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dallascowboys25




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

SPOOK82 said:


> i paid for some show quality upper a arms and this is what i get back


Quality CNC lazor cutting I see... Nice



Big Roach Hydros said:


> damn how much did you pay??


Prolly too much////


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

regallowlow187 said:


> seen this hot shit the other day :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


*only thing that could be worse is having a milestar tire and diamond spinner on there... *


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

dallascowboys25 said:


> View attachment 509952


wow.. more pics please.........


I love how the battery cables are interlocking the battery handles so the batteries wont move around...... with that awesome thinking who would need a battery rack...


----------



## purolows 72 mc

SPOOK82 said:


> i paid for some show quality upper a arms and this is what i get back


thats good stuff rite there... where can i order some of them?


----------



## CoupeDTS

regallowlow187 said:


> seen this hot shit the other day :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Yep those pumps are definately just sitting in there and the wheel keeps them from moving. Even have a jack crammed in there on the right. I like the sheet hanging in the back like they are trying to make it presentable :rofl:


----------



## BRAVO

CoupeDTS said:


> Yep those pumps are definately just sitting in there and the wheel keeps them from moving. Even have a jack crammed in there on the right. I like the sheet hanging in the back like they are trying to make it presentable :rofl:


if they showing this...how bad is whats hiding behind the sheet?


----------



## MD64IMP

CoupeDTS said:


> Yep those pumps are definately just sitting in there and the wheel keeps them from moving. Even have a jack crammed in there on the right. I like the sheet hanging in the back like they are trying to make it presentable :rofl:


You know you got the good shit when you have a jack in da trunk..lol..pls post more pics, by far one of the best threads on LIL.


----------



## KingDavid

I need to post some pics of the fleetwood I just picked up. Springs pushing through the trunk, old school way of making coilovers only no bolt, just a box for the cilender to sit in on the axle, 1/2 inch extentions on the upers in the front but not reinforced, no reinforcements for that matter, and the trunk just looks like straight ass. Oh and the front lines have no Y block, just a T with a bunch of the right size fittings welded to it.


----------



## droppen98

bad shit


----------



## KingDavid

I took one of the pumps apart today because it was leaking all the oil out every time I put some in. It has one black magic street and the front has an old pro hopper la series. the pro hopper was the one leaking. I had been wondering why the tank on the PH was a lot bigger and when I took it apart I found out. Its a piston pump. Now that its sealed my question is, how much pressure can I put in a piston pump? I put 120 lbs and cant really tell a difference. Its only 36V and thats maybe why?


----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## BrownAzt3ka

IDK WHO IM MORE SHOCKED AT.. THE DUDE WELDING OR THE PERSON WHO PAINTED AND LEAFED IT..... 


HELL IT WAS SELF MADE...


----------



## regallowlow187

I would like to think they did that as a joke, but I doubt it :happysad:


----------



## npazzin

thas some awesome weldin an cuttin skilz, looks like they used air arc to cut it an a mig with no gas to weld it!!!!!!!!!!!!! or its JB weld!


regallowlow187 said:


> I would like to think they did that as a joke, but I doubt it :happysad:


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass

DJ Englewood said:


>


:facepalm:
Straight trash


----------



## BrownAzt3ka




----------



## TRUNKWORKS

DJ Englewood said:


>


DAMN THEY COULDA AT LEAST HIT THAT WIT A GRINDER AND HID ALL THAT...WELL MOST OF IT


----------



## SPOOK82

DJ Englewood said:


>


impressive:worship:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Is this the ''Raped Frame'' ive been hearin about lately?


----------



## Mafioso1988

dogbonekustoms said:


> Is this the ''Raped Frame'' ive been hearin about lately?


LMAO


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

dogbonekustoms said:


> Is this the ''Raped Frame'' ive been hearin about lately?


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## singlepumphopper

DJ Englewood said:


>


damm....:roflmao:


----------



## hittin back bumper

Looks like a Lincoln frame, the leafing is not bad but damn they got that bitch on a table like its a show piece, id rather throw a stock frame back under it instead of getting laughed at :run:


----------



## droppen98

dogbonekustoms said:


> Is this the ''Raped Frame'' ive been hearin about lately?


something got raped in that deal


----------



## Airborne

BrownAzt3ka said:


>


jesus!


----------



## MINT'Z

Airborne said:


> jesus!


Wow talk about weighted ....there was a car like that at carl casper in ky at the hop this year the rear suspension broke and drove the trailing arms into the concrete. It shook the ground when it hit


----------



## S10lifted

Isn't that frame from someone on here selling precuts reinforcement plates and a few other parts? Nice quality....


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=517887&stc=1&d=1343506415


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

S10lifted said:


> Isn't that frame from someone on here selling precuts reinforcement plates and a few other parts? Nice quality....


lol glad u brought it up... hahahaha i was thinking the same


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass

stacklifehydraulics said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=517887&stc=1&d=1343506415


Homemade powerballs?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

Attempt to a Power ball


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass

:roflmao:


----------



## binky79

DJ Englewood said:


>





stacklifehydraulics said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=517887&stc=1&d=1343506415


:wow: before paint mAybe :roflmao:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice "raped" frame. ;-)


----------



## Caddys 83

DJ Englewood said:


>


Where is the build topic?


----------



## down79

stacklifehydraulics said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=517887&stc=1&d=1343506415


----------



## NFA Fabrication

big pimpin said:


> I cut all that shit out. One of the cradles was completely torn up on the inside...I had to beat them both back down and weld the cracks. Then I put a plate of 3/16" up from the body and welded it in...the I put 6" 3/16" across from cradle to cradle inside the trunk. It will just rip the whole cradle off now...lol. Oh and I welded in some sheet metal on the inner fenders that were cut out. :uh: So its still ghetto...but its better. :biggrin:


I keep seeing this throughout this thread (This particular quote is from WAYYYY back), yet no one ever says anything. What is the purpose of the series wired solenoids? Was the thought that they were lessening the load on the solenoids? LOL!


----------



## dogbonekustoms

^^ah? Im not sure youre serius but heres your answer:
failsafe. If one 'noid sticks the other/s will still make it all work. Its usually one xtra for each xtra battery.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

NFA Fabrication said:


> I keep seeing this throughout this thread (This particular quote is from WAYYYY back), yet no one ever says anything. What is the purpose of the series wired solenoids? Was the thought that they were lessening the load on the solenoids? LOL!


what page is that on? that pic is too small....


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS

dogbonekustoms said:


> ^^ah? Im not sure youre serius but heres your answer:
> failsafe. If one 'noid sticks the other/s will still make it all work. Its usually one xtra for each xtra battery.


*
but if one drops the others wont pick up the slack, they are basically just a switch, if one switch is off the power stops there.

that being said it IS always better to run more batteries then most typically do in thier setups. I see guys with 8 batteries (4 on ea side) but running 96v to the front thru 3 solenoids, and they wonder why they are popping solenoids. they can only handle so much load, even less if its a cheap solenoid

*


----------



## S10lifted

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> *
> but if one drops the others wont pick up the slack, they are basically just a switch, if one switch is off the power stops there.
> 
> that being said it IS always better to run more batteries then most typically do in thier setups. I see guys with 8 batteries (4 on ea side) but running 96v to the front thru 3 solenoids, and they wonder why they are popping solenoids. they can only handle so much load, even less if its a cheap solenoid
> 
> *


Did you mean solenoids? 96v I'd run two banks of 3 running in series then run the two banks together in parallel.


----------



## S10lifted

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> lol glad u brought it up... hahahaha i was thinking the same


It's sad that people actually spent their hard earned money on those parts. On a positive note, pics like that makes quality work look even better


----------



## Don Pedro

_You all know who's stuff this is,,,:barf:















_ 





















[h=2]







[/h]









​


----------



## dogbonekustoms

EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:


> but if one drops the others wont pick up the slack, they are basically just a switch, if one switch is off the power stops there.
> 
> that being said it IS always better to run more batteries then most typically do in thier setups. I see guys with 8 batteries (4 on ea side) but running 96v to the front thru 3 solenoids, and they wonder why they are popping solenoids. they can only handle so much load, even less if its a cheap solenoid


When you say more batteries you mean more solenoids right?

Anyways, yeah, know what you sayin, i was keepin it simple as if he really doesnt know what sol.s are for chances are a proper explaination would make little sense to him.


----------



## NFA Fabrication

dogbonekustoms said:


> ^^ah? Im not sure youre serius but heres your answer:
> failsafe. If one 'noid sticks the other/s will still make it all work. Its usually one xtra for each xtra battery.


OK, I can see that, but why not wire them in parallel and reduce the load in the first place?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Don Pedro said:


> _You all know who's stuff this is,,,:barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


*IS IT RONALD MC DONALDS CAR,,,,,,,,,,,,,*












*OR IS IT RONALD MC DONALDS SURFBOARD,,,,,,,,,,,,,, YA'LL TELL ME,,,,,,,,,,,,,*


----------



## Don Pedro

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *IS IT RONALD MC DONALDS CAR,,,,,,,,,,,,,*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OR IS IT RONALD MC DONALDS SURFBOARD,,,,,,,,,,,,,, YA'LL TELL ME,,,,,,,,,,,,,*






:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## lakewood213

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *IS IT RONALD MC DONALDS CAR,,,,,,,,,,,,,*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OR IS IT RONALD MC DONALDS SURFBOARD,,,,,,,,,,,,,, YA'LL TELL ME,,,,,,,,,,,,,*


LMFAO...that has got to take the first prize for the dumbest shit i have ever seen someone do to a Gbody. :barf: ... Shift+R improves the quality of this image. CTRL+F5 reloads the whole page.


----------



## Don Pedro

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *IS IT RONALD MC DONALDS CAR,,,,,,,,,,,,,*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *OR IS IT RONALD MC DONALDS SURFBOARD,,,,,,,,,,,,,, YA'LL TELL ME,,,,,,,,,,,,,*


*Guess theres clowns everywhere,,,lol








*


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Don Pedro said:


> *Guess theres clowns everywhere,,,lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


bahahahaha... just need some red and yellow paint.... no one would be able to tell the difference... :bowrofl:


----------



## IMPALA863

Don Pedro said:


> _You all know who's stuff this is,,,:barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


WHOS IS IT ?hno:


----------



## Firefly

NFA Fabrication said:


> OK, I can see that, but why not wire them in parallel and reduce the load in the first place?


Because then, when one sticks open, you're fucked.

You wire them in series because if one solenoid sticks the others still close and cut off power to the motor.


----------



## down79

:twak:


Don Pedro said:


> _You all know who's stuff this is,,,:barf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## dogbonekustoms

ghetto weighted hopper?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

dogbonekustoms said:


> ghetto weighted hopper?


Got some O.G 30 gauge spoke Mcleans and on BUMMMMPPPPPEERR


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

TTT


----------



## 87cutty530

Wtf??


----------



## baggedout81

whats the 1st pic? lower trailing arm?


----------



## phxmarlo

If I was. Mc. Ds I would. Sue. Them. Lol


----------



## 87cutty530

baggedout81 said:


> whats the 1st pic? lower trailing arm?


Yea it is.. he just put a pipe in the middle of a stock trailing arm and welded it.. lol


----------



## 87cutty530

2nd pic is his cheater bar he welded under the frame... Lol


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Theres nothin wrong w/ the pipe idea, and i have seen worst welds, its the general ''finish'' of the fab work that is scary.
Like the coil seat on the axle, looks like a guy with shivers in his eyeballs used a torch to cut it and a plasma cutter to clean the cut. 
Nice axle reinforcement too, it has his own crumple zone, so if it hits a manhole cover with it, it breaks off instead of pullin the whole rearend apart. 

Whats with the breaker bar? Is it a ghetto anti-roll bar idea? Cant make where it is from here


----------



## southsyde64

Cheater bar looks like its in front of cradle which would have bent anyways compared to a regularly used square tubing....


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

*THATS NO CHEATER BAR.. IT LOOKS LIKE SOLID BAR, WHICH WOULD BE EVEN STRONGER THAN SQUARE TUBING, SINCE ITS NOT HOLLOW... *


----------



## brn2ridelo

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/16-post-your-rides/140015-weld-fest-ii.html


----------



## JustPosting

87cutty530 said:


> Wtf??





PEPSI_559 said:


> A HOMIE U GOT SOMETHING 2 SAY COME SAY IT 2 OUR FACE
> 
> 
> 
> NO BODY RIPPED NO 1 OFF LIL HOMIE NEW WAT HE WAZ GETTIN AND TRADED AN UNTAGD UNSMOGD CAR FOR A RUNNING TAGD *REINFORCED CAR* SO HOW DA FUK WAZ IT A RIP OFF HE CAME UP. BESIDEZ HE BEGGED MY HOMIE FOR DA CAR NO 1 HIT HIM UP HE HIT ME BOY UP WANTING DIZ CAR BAD SO WE MADE A DEAL AND EVEN TOOK CAR TO HIM N PICKED UP HIZ CAR THATZ STILL SITTING UNTAGD AND WONT PAZZ SMOG SO WE GOT FUKD IN THE END..
> 
> 
> 
> LOOK HOMIE NO1 SELLZ JUNK U GOT SOMETHING TO SAY COME 2 SHOP AND TELL US DONT TALK SHYT ON L.I.L IF ANYTHING HE CAME UP PERIOD
> 
> 
> 
> DATZ HOW WE GOT THE CAR WEN WE 1ZT GOT IT ALL STOCK AND *ALL WE DID WAZ LIFT AND REINFORCE IT SO DONT TALK SHYT*


 are you really fuckin serious? 



PEPSI_559 said:


> Watz wrong wit rear end on Regal den? Watz wrong wit bar acrozz front of frame? It keepz frame 4rm caving in since itz not full wrapped belly. Shockz were an xtra he ddt even want dem n there brand new. Frame work done hella gd front armz done hella gd az for trailing armz there extended *he got thoze az a gift tryn 2 help him out* I could eazly gave him stock 1'z but I gave him thoze 4 highe lock up. Car itz self iz in same condition az hiz Monte waz if not better. Wow hiz Monte waz broke n spray can primmered lol. Itz all G'z homie we will all meet up 1 day n will buzt dat azz.. Carz do da talkin ok.... take care enjoy pimp.


:facepalm:


well, lets just put your shop out there for the free advertisement :drama:




PEPSI_559 said:


> *SIDE II SIDE CUSTOM HYDRAULICS
> 3256 N, MARKS #104
> FRESNO,CA 93705
> (559) 761-7645
> NO WEIGHT ALL GATE
> CO-OWNER *


----------



## MIKE HAWK

JustPosting said:


> are you really fuckin serious?
> 
> 
> 
> :facepalm:
> 
> 
> well, lets just put your shop out there for the free advertisement :drama:


:rofl:


----------



## woeone23

So sad a shop did this work...and he wanted to raffle off a frame...Damn hate to be the person that wins the framthats for sure... And the 
One problem I see on that rear end is its not fully welded so like the one dude said hit a pot hole and there goes that shitty ass UN inforcement


87cutty530 said:


> Wtf??


----------



## Chicago-n

Drama


----------



## dogbonekustoms

More like comedy


----------



## 440sled

I was standing next to this car when the cylinder went right through the window! Dude was like "It's broke, oh well".


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

DAMN!


----------



## regallowlow187

hey that happened to me too :roflmao: second day I had the car, I took it in as partial trade...... I never had this happen on cars Ive built :scrutinize:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## dogbonekustoms

wouldnt a parcel tray stop this from happening? Except like above where it goes through a speaker hole.
Or loctite on the collar?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

dogbonekustoms said:


> wouldnt a parcel tray stop this from happening? Except like above where it goes through a speaker hole.
> Or loctite on the collar?


*cylinders are under alot of pressure... so nothing can really stop them without causing damage.. 

its best to tighten them down with a pipe wrench or on a vice... one of which many riders dont have.....*


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Is that cause loctite is a PITA to untight? I did it for piece of mind really, as i hope it will be a while b4 i need to open it up.


----------



## 440sled

I thought that was pretty crazy and funny. Glad I had mine done professionally considering I have my kid riding in the back all the time. I've heard of cylinders completely leaving the car and hitting people or other cars. No thanks.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

440sled said:


> I thought that was pretty crazy and funny. Glad I had mine done professionally considering I have my kid riding in the back all the time. I've heard of cylinders completely leaving the car and hitting people or other cars. No thanks.


*THE ONLY WAY THAT WOULD HAPPEN IS IF THE WELDS ON THE TOPS OF THE CYLINDERS CRACKED.. THE HOSES WOULDNT ALLOW THAT MUCH FLEX AND WOULD HOLD THE CYLINDER DOWN AND KEEP IT FROM FLYING IN THE AIR.... :dunno:*


----------



## dogbonekustoms

what i thought. Maybe coils flyin, but cylinder casing sound a bit scifi. Maybe its just a urban legend.
I kno people that would make tnis shit up all the time, but if you dont know them you wouldnt guess its just bs. Im sure every town has a few 

Regallowlow, is the fitting snapped? Looks like a U bend, but i cant see a reason for doin that on purpose.


----------



## 440sled

Yup, just stories.


----------



## phx rider

440sled said:


> I thought that was pretty crazy and funny. *Glad I had mine done professionally *considering I have my kid riding in the back all the time. I've heard of cylinders completely leaving the car and hitting people or other cars. No thanks.


:facepalm: for the sake of your kid I hope your really not that ignorant


----------



## 440sled

Whats your point? You'd rather have me do a hack job in my garage with a flux welder, then take the family out and hit up them switches??? I trust my installer. Been in the game since the 70's.


----------



## regallowlow187

I trust only me


----------



## phx rider

440sled said:


> Whats your point? You'd rather have me do a hack job in my garage with a flux welder, then take the family out and hit up them switches??? I trust my installer. Been in the game since the 70's.


Personally I couldn't care less what you do in your garage, Or with your family my point was 70% of the garbage on this thread was done by a so called "professional"!


----------



## phx rider

regallowlow187 said:


> I trust only me


Exactly :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedout81

regallowlow187 said:


> hey that happened to me too :roflmao: second day I had the car, I took it in as partial trade...... I never had this happen on cars Ive built :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Theres a few guys on here that were running air cylinders in the back that this has happened to


----------



## 440sled

phx rider said:


> Personally I couldn't care less what you do in your garage, Or with your family my point was 70% of the garbage on this thread was done by a so called "professional"!


Well good for you that you have the resources to do your own work. Most of us cant and have to take that risk. Hydraulics by anyone is a risk. I dont car who you are.


----------



## dogbonekustoms

hydros are one of those things that are extremley easy in theory but then in real life theres so much that can go wrong. 
So much attention, care, and generally clean work is needed to make it all perform smoothly.
Its something i really like doin, but at the same time i realize its not for everyone.
Bottom line? Nothin wrong with lettin a good shop doin it. Just like those guys that farm out an entire build, i wouldnt do it, but who cares what others do.


----------



## 440sled

dogbonekustoms said:


> hydros are one of those things that are extremley easy in theory but then in real life theres so much that can go wrong.
> So much attention, care, and generally clean work is needed to make it all perform smoothly.
> Its something i really like doin, but at the same time i realize its not for everyone.
> Bottom line? Nothin wrong with lettin a good shop doin it. Just like those guys that farm out an entire build, i wouldnt do it, but who cares what others do.


Exactly Bonez.


----------



## Don Pedro

_Seen this on craigslists today,,lol..he said "no buckets":roflmao:

_cutlass supreme 83 convertible shop shop with 06 mustang interior nd 96 s 10 engine its da 4.3L with carb car runs great was my project..... ill trade for other car pliz (no buckets) letme know wat u got ... ohh yea ill trow 20inch spokes too..... 











__

__


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

Don Pedro said:


> _Seen this on craigslists today,,lol..he said "no buckets":roflmao:
> 
> _cutlass supreme 83 convertible shop shop with 06 mustang interior nd 96 s 10 engine its da 4.3L with carb car runs great was my project..... ill trade for other car pliz (no buckets) letme know wat u got ... ohh yea ill trow 20inch spokes too.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> __


:roflmao: :facepalm:


----------



## V Boy 88

Don Pedro said:


> _Seen this on craigslists today,,lol..he said "no buckets":roflmao:
> 
> _cutlass supreme 83 convertible shop shop with 06 mustang interior nd 96 s 10 engine its da 4.3L with carb car runs great was my project..... ill trade for other car pliz (no buckets) letme know wat u got ... ohh yea ill trow 20inch spokes too.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> __


NICE! how mush? lol


----------



## dogbonekustoms

where is he gonna throw the 20s at? The windshield? lol


----------



## Dumps

The installer is the first part of a good install. The second part is the owner and how well they take care of things. Most hack jobs don't start out that way. They end up like that with these cheap skate owners taking shortcuts to get their car back on the road. And that is if they even do any maintenance at all. Most wait till it is too late to even put any thought into it. Just my two cents.


----------



## Ndaweeds

I wish i had pics from when we had "THE SHOP" and ACT performance going. saw some messed up early minitrucker attempts at juice, air shocks...all 4 corners. that was back in 93 and each corner was adjustable, my buddy melvin wrapped frames we cut each piece with a torch and took time to clean up the sides with a grinder..


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Don Pedro said:


> _Seen this on craigslists today,,lol..he said "no buckets":roflmao:
> 
> _cutlass supreme 83 convertible shop shop with 06 mustang interior nd 96 s 10 engine its da 4.3L with carb car runs great was my project..... ill trade for other car pliz (no buckets) letme know wat u got ... ohh yea ill trow 20inch spokes too.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> __


at least it aint a mc donald el camino...... bahahahaha!


----------



## 214monte

Man them McDonald's cars are everywhere,I seen a caprice one the otherday.


----------



## Skim

i seen this Impala frame today. center of it was bubbled out from the carrier bearing flopping around.


----------



## V Boy 88

Skim said:


> i seen this Impala frame today. center of it was bubbled out from the carrier bearing flopping around.


sweet jeezus! did they think it was just the motor knocking?


----------



## dogbonekustoms

no shit! How long they had to drive it like that to make such a clean ''bubble''? Fuckin insane.


----------



## npazzin

THE OWNER HAD TO BE DEAF! an i thought i had seen it all :facepalm:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

when my car was static, and before i rised the tunnel, it used to hit it often and it sounded like i had run over someone and he was hammerin on my floor  
The first time it happened i thought the driveshaft broke loose


----------



## blackcherry 84

Some dude drove by my house with a busted up carrier bearing one time while I was in the garage welding....I thought I was getting shot at, I almost hit the floor!!


----------



## S10lifted

I bet the metal is so thin you could take a screw driver and stab a hole in it


----------



## Skim

S10lifted said:


> I bet the metal is so thin you could take a screw driver and stab a hole in it


if u look closely at the bubble its about to crack open like a dinosaur egg. even the bottom of the tunnel was bubbled and that shit is thick on the bottom.


----------



## npazzin

you gona save that frame, or is it even worth fixing?


----------



## big pimpin

Skim said:


> i seen this Impala frame today. center of it was bubbled out from the carrier bearing flopping around.


Keep driving....it will smooth out......:ugh: lol


----------



## JustPosting

Skim said:


> i seen this Impala frame today. center of it was bubbled out from the carrier bearing flopping around.


if you think about it, his stereo system must be badass! :worship:




Dumps said:


> The installer is the first part of a good install. The second part is the owner and how well they take care of things. Most hack jobs don't start out that way. They end up like that with these cheap skate owners taking shortcuts to get their car back on the road. And that is if they even do any maintenance at all. Most wait till it is too late to even put any thought into it. Just my two cents.


very true. i always felt better knowing installs got the best, not cheapest. it left less opportunity for the customer to replace with some half ass repair.


----------



## volvo240guy

Don Pedro said:


> :barf:



Wtf??


----------



## ICED BOXX

dogbonekustoms said:


> what i thought. Maybe coils flyin, but cylinder casing sound a bit scifi. Maybe its just a urban legend.
> I kno people that would make tnis shit up all the time, but if you dont know them you wouldnt guess its just bs. Im sure every town has a few
> 
> Regallowlow, is the fitting snapped? Looks like a U bend, but i cant see a reason for doin that on purpose.


the cyl was too long originally, hence the extra fittings so the hose doesnt hit the speaker hole, then the cyl case came through the frame weather it be the collar, frame gave or spring collapsed


----------



## edelmiro13

dogbonekustoms said:


> hydros are one of those things that are extremley easy in theory but then in real life theres so much that can go wrong.
> So much attention, care, and generally clean work is needed to make it all perform smoothly.
> Its something i really like doin, but at the same time i realize its not for everyone.
> Bottom line? Nothin wrong with lettin a good shop doin it. Just like those guys that farm out an entire build, i wouldnt do it, but who cares what others do.


I have a nice farmed out ride... Can't complain


----------



## Larrys1974Impala

big pimpin said:


> I really don't even know what to say.


WTF


----------



## Larrys1974Impala

BrownAzt3ka said:


> IDK WHO IM MORE SHOCKED AT.. THE DUDE WELDING OR THE PERSON WHO PAINTED AND LEAFED IT.....
> 
> 
> HELL IT WAS SELF MADE...


HELL YEAH, HOLD ON I THINK I JUST THREW UP IN MY MOUTH.. LOL.....


----------



## Larrys1974Impala

DJ Englewood said:


>


OK NOPE I DID JUST THROW UP IN MY MOUTH!!!!!


----------



## Larrys1974Impala

TRUNKWORKS said:


> DAMN THEY COULDA AT LEAST HIT THAT WIT A GRINDER AND HID ALL THAT...WELL MOST OF IT


THERE IS NO HIDING ALL THE WELDS ARE DIRTY. PERIOD!!!!! CANT HIDE SPATTER WHEN ITS FILTHY. THATS A MIG IN THE WRONG HANDS. WHEW!!!!!!


----------



## Larrys1974Impala

TRUNKWORKS said:


> DAMN THEY COULDA AT LEAST HIT THAT WIT A GRINDER AND HID ALL THAT...WELL MOST OF IT


<br>THERE IS NO HIDING ALL THE WELDS ARE DIRTY. PERIOD!!!!! CANT HIDE SPATTER WHEN ITS FILTHY. THATS A MIG IN THE WRONG HANDS. WHEW!!!!!!


----------



## ron1973kim

Larrys1974Impala said:


> OK NOPE I DID JUST THROW UP IN MY MOUTH!!!!!


All that time an effort to have it look like shit.I can't weld either but I wouldn't paint ovr that crap..


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Larrys1974Impala said:


> THERE IS NO HIDING ALL THE WELDS ARE DIRTY. PERIOD!!!!! CANT HIDE SPATTER WHEN ITS FILTHY. THATS A MIG IN THE WRONG HANDS. WHEW!!!!!!


Must be a low voltage set up cause it looks like a rookie stick weld job. Shit nontheless.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

ron1973kim said:


> All that time an effort to have it look like shit.I can't weld either but I wouldn't paint ovr that crap..


*IF HE PAINTS ENOUGH LAYERS MAYBE THE WELDS WILL FILL IN? HAHA*


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *IF HE PAINTS ENOUGH LAYERS MAYBE THE WELDS WILL FILL IN? HAHA*


:x:


----------



## ICED BOXX

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *IF HE PAINTS ENOUGH LAYERS MAYBE THE WELDS WILL FILL IN? HAHA*


itll buff out


----------



## npazzin

AINT THIS THE SAME DUDE FROM FLORIDA, THAT CHANGED HER NAME SO AS TO PUT UP A NEW TOPIC WITHOUT THEM PICS?


----------



## npazzin

I LIED IN A COMMENT JUST TO SAVE IT IN MY SUBS


----------



## 87oldscutty

npazzin said:


> AINT THIS THE SAME DUDE FROM FLORIDA, THAT CHANGED HER NAME SO AS TO PUT UP A NEW TOPIC WITHOUT THEM PICS?


Yea wickeddragon68 is his user name, fucked over me and a bunch of other people here on LIL here's a thread about this little fuck boy
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/339825-beware-wickeddragon68-aka-jesse-delgado.html


----------



## regallowlow187

yeah that dudes a clown, i remember his shit topics awhile back, I wanted to get some reinforcment plates off him and he was a joke


----------



## 87oldscutty

Be glad you didn't homie..wish i would've waited to see his feedback first before i spent almost a grand on cut up scrap metal..


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

*Dude was talking $125 for reinforced lowers... and they looked like absolute dogshit.... Id gladly paydouble that for quality...*


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

ICED BOXX said:


> itll buff out


*with a grinding wheel.....*:rofl:


----------



## ICED BOXX

87oldscutty said:


> Yea wickeddragon68 is his user name, fucked over me and a bunch of other people here on LIL here's a thread about this little fuck boy
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/28-feedback/339825-beware-wickeddragon68-aka-jesse-delgado.html


i started that topic too, stuck me for a set wheels i never got


----------



## 87oldscutty

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *Dude was talking $125 for reinforced lowers... and they looked like absolute dogshit.... Id gladly paydouble that for quality...*


The worse part is..he's a shitty welder/fabricator/businessman but he sees nothing wrong with what he's done. He PMed me the other day...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

87oldscutty said:


> The worse part is..he's a shitty welder/fabricator/businessman but he sees nothing wrong with what he's done. He PMed me the other day...


lol hes in "denial mode"... lol


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Well i hope you all enjoy the next pics im about to post....


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Check out the tie downs, and he top left battery cables...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Nice and clean... nice "drain hole" too


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Clean wiring...









Switchbox/panel...


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

And for some reason only the driver side upper a arm was reinforced..


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wow is right


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

I found this under the driver side when i pulled the carpet up....


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Old school upper done in duct tape 
And that drain hole is for high pressure set up, you dont want juice messin that clean trunk.


----------



## BIG RED

The one thing I noticed he atleast had a fuse for his switch panel be it a normal fuse with female electrical connectors but better then nothing :facepalm:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

i bet the fuse was there already, he found it on the dash panel n kept it


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Anyway, did you just score that car? 
If so, did you get to beat the prev owner with the broomstick he probanly used to keep the trunk open?


----------



## Big Hollywood

This is all such a testament of 'Do it right the first time'


----------



## Don Pedro

BrownAzt3ka said:


> Clean wiring...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Switchbox/panel...



_WTF,,,,:barf:_


----------



## DJLATIN

:facepalm:


Don Pedro said:


> _Seen this on craigslists today,,lol..he said "no buckets":roflmao:
> 
> _cutlass supreme 83 convertible shop shop with 06 mustang interior nd 96 s 10 engine its da 4.3L with carb car runs great was my project..... ill trade for other car pliz (no buckets) letme know wat u got ... ohh yea ill trow 20inch spokes too.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> __


----------



## Big Hollywood

BrownAzt3ka said:


> Nice and clean... nice "drain hole" too


I just noticed the "drain hole" is a square foot :shocked:


----------



## Chicago-n

lol


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

dogbonekustoms said:


> Anyway, did you just score that car?
> If so, did you get to beat the prev owner with the broomstick he probanly used to keep the trunk open?


*No its not mine.. lol.. A person i know got it in a trade..:facepalm:


Hahah... the broom stick was actually there to hold up the trunk.. I'll have to sneak some other pics of it... 

Im surprised no one has said anything about the excessive foam... on the subwoofers* :rofl:


----------



## ICED BOXX

BrownAzt3ka said:


> *No its not mine.. lol.. A person i know got it in a trade..:facepalm:
> 
> 
> Hahah... the broom stick was actually there to hold up the trunk.. I'll have to sneak some other pics of it...
> 
> Im surprised no one has said anything about the excessive foam... on the subwoofers* :rofl:


inferno waiting to happen


----------



## mashingbumper

BrownAzt3ka said:


> Clean wiring...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Switchbox/panel...



Didn't know Stevie Wonder did juice


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Only when drunk. And its kind of a street secret...only few know


----------



## mashingbumper

dogbonekustoms said:


> Only when drunk. And its kind of a street secret...only few know


Haha now that is talent :rofl:


----------



## dogbonekustoms

so called blinding talent.


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

dogbonekustoms said:


> Only when drunk. And its kind of a street secret...only few know





mashingbumper said:


> Haha now that is talent :rofl:





dogbonekustoms said:


> so called blinding talent.


bahahaha...!


----------



## V Boy 88

BrownAzt3ka said:


> Well i hope you all enjoy the next pics im about to post....


*bet that sound system be knockin!*


----------



## 352cutty86

Ok..I was waiting to post on this Topic until I came across the wow impact impression upon my face but I was hit with the " wtf impression" when I came across this.. Well long story short.., I was hit up from a home boy that wanted his arms extended and a complete trunk redo.. Started to inspect the front end and ect...look what I saw!!!!








































Well as u can see they tired to install the lower ball joint with the dust boot still on when they removed it from the box. Lol dam they couldn't tell that was a wtf!!! On top of that the upper arms bolt were loose and milled a perfect bolt head impression that is about to break through the mounts. Homie said he bought the car like that and been riding on it for some time. Who know what I'll find next. Easy job now is goin I $ on the pocket. Please do it right the first time !!'lol


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Fukd up


----------



## ron1973kim

V Boy 88 said:


> *bet that sound system be knockin!*


knocking like a 8 track with blown tweeters.


----------



## ron1973kim

mashingbumper said:


> Didn't know Stevie Wonder did juice


I thought my setup was getto. my shits a masterpiece compared to this.id b embarrassed to roll this


----------



## ron1973kim

big pimpin said:


> The rear suspension was about 3-4" off to the passenger side...so far that the wheel (a 14x6 mind you) was hitting the quarter panel!
> 
> WOW! Reverse upper trailing arm mounts!


not only reversed mounts but 50 weld sticks to holds on right but only 2 sticks holding left.must worry right side gonna come off with uppers facing other way.


----------



## ron1973kim

phatz said:


> HOW ABOUT A REAL NICE SWITCH BOX


well they call it a box but not cigar box


----------



## Dylante63

352cutty86 said:


> Ok..I was waiting to post on this Topic until I came across the wow impact impression upon my face but I was hit with the " wtf impression" when I came across this.. Well long story short.., I was hit up from a home boy that wanted his arms extended and a complete trunk redo.. Started to inspect the front end and ect...look what I saw!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well as u can see they tired to install the lower ball joint with the dust boot still on when they removed it from the box. Lol dam they couldn't tell that was a wtf!!! On top of that the upper arms bolt were loose and milled a perfect bolt head impression that is about to break through the mounts. Homie said he bought the car like that and been riding on it for some time. Who know what I'll find next. Easy job now is goin I $ on the pocket. Please do it right the first time !!'lol


holy shit...was he actually rolling with the ball joint like that?


----------



## 352cutty86

Dylante63 said:


> holy shit...was he actually rolling with the ball joint like that?


Lol ya he sure was, he never thought anything was wrong, until I finished doin an over all inspection before I done any work., crazy I say...!


----------



## KAKALAK

:run:


----------



## LURCH63

BrownAzt3ka said:


> Well i hope you all enjoy the next pics im about to post....


Kids these days,:facepalm::rofl:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

*FRANCISCO* said:


> Kids these days,:facepalm::rofl:


Sad part its a grown ass man...


----------



## lowlowlow

I'm not sure what the fuck is going on here


----------



## Anson72

lowlowlow said:


> I'm not sure what the fuck is going on here


breakin in the coils??....ALL WEIGHT NO GATE?? :dunno:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

lowlowlow said:


> I'm not sure what the fuck is going on here


*I've always thought that some of the severely weighted hoppers should have strapps or rope tied to them since they get stuck soo much.... :facepalm:*


----------



## Purple Haze

What you got on this plumbing??


----------



## doctahouse

Purple Haze said:


> What you got on this plumbing??



Lines cut too short?


----------



## Purple Haze

doctahouse said:


> Lines cut too short?


Doubtful.. Im surprised its holding the pressure!


----------



## dogbonekustoms

I vote for short lines too, as it doesnt seem to make any sense otherwise.
Seems just a way to have the car on the road until he groups the ''material'' to make it proper. Looks bad for sure, but not really a WOW imo.


----------



## atxhopper

Purple Haze said:


> What you got on this plumbing??


Hydro hose on the valve cover breather??


----------



## MR.MEMO

Purple Haze said:


> What you got on this plumbing??


I didn't know home depot sold hydraulic fittings sweet........ Uh. Lol


----------



## MR.MEMO

Check out this video on YouTube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FM-Pje4fXr0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

MR.MEMO said:


> Check out this video on YouTube:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FM-Pje4fXr0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


sick fuck!


----------



## miguel62

Purple Haze said:


> What you got on this plumbing??



this car was in Lowrider magazine way back in the early 2000's then got sold off it used to be all pink....dunno wtf happened to it...


----------



## miguel62

Was known as Bubblicious....it was super clean and know its gone to shit.....:uh:


----------



## Purple Haze

miguel62 said:


> View attachment 569543
> 
> 
> Was known as Bubblicious....it was super clean and know its gone to shit.....:uh:


Yup.. Crying shame


----------



## 352cutty86

miguel62 said:


> View attachment 569543
> 
> 
> Was known as Bubblicious....it was super clean and know its gone to shit.....:uh:


Ya it's currently on eBay right now.


----------



## baggedout81

Dam thats sad


----------



## MR.MEMO

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> sick fuck!


Lol just figured it would fit in with al the teeter totter hoppers


----------



## dogbonekustoms

whats wrong with Bubbleicious other than a few fittings and some fugly engine accessories??


----------



## Biscaynedenny

Don Pedro said:


> _WTF,,,,:barf:_


1980?


----------



## npazzin

that switchbox is funny, the only good use of a "pyramid" lol


----------



## Biscaynedenny

npazzin said:


> that switchbox is funny, the only good use of a "pyramid" lol


I actualy used this......not cool lol


----------



## dogbonekustoms

lol nicely lined out holes too 
Ive seen quite a few funky switchboxes, thats probably not the worse. Mnitruckers have the wilder ones.
Remember the skull ones?


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS

Purple Haze said:


> What you got on this plumbing??


10inch cylindres?:dunno:


----------



## Biscaynedenny

dogbonekustoms said:


> lol nicely lined out holes too
> Ive seen quite a few funky switchboxes, thats probably not the worse. Mnitruckers have the wilder ones.
> Remember the skull ones?


Yes!ive seen it all lunchboxes,dolls!all type shit from them


----------



## KAKALAK

Ttt


----------



## antgjr

This is what my first install looked like angle iron bolted to trunk floor


----------



## KAKALAK

antgjr said:


> This is what my first install looked like angle iron bolted to trunk floor
> View attachment 585242


Well atleast ur honest lol


----------



## dogbonekustoms

Im positive we all did our share of hackjobs in the beginnin. I wish i had pics of the first set of trailin arms i modded for air bags. Miracle they didnt self destroy LOL


----------



## dogbonekustoms

And btw, anybody looked in the tech section on the main page lately?
Shit needs to be updated with new tech how tos as some stuff truly belongs in this thread.


----------



## bgred20001

:run: dam it mannnnnn


----------



## mrandres82

o-snaps alot of this shit is scary


----------



## KAKALAK

Ttt


----------



## Hydros

BrownAzt3ka said:


>


Top video was pretty funny watching them go back n forth like that. Wonder how it looks on fast forward and playing that Benny Hill tune.


----------



## slo

Skim said:


> i seen this Impala frame today. center of it was bubbled out from the carrier bearing flopping around.


i had one like that, always wondered how it could possibly got like that


----------



## Don Pedro

Heres a baby lincoln that came in for some surgery....


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

Don Pedro said:


> Heres a baby lincoln that came in for some surgery....
> 
> 
> View attachment 593190
> View attachment 593189


Them a arms are tough! lol...


----------



## Don Pedro

Hydros said:


> Top video was pretty funny watching them go back n forth like that. Wonder how it looks on fast forward and playing that Benny Hill tune.



:bowrofl:


----------



## 1sick2kacr

Don Pedro said:


> Heres a baby lincoln that came in for some surgery....
> 
> 
> View attachment 593190
> View attachment 593189


That front cylinder gots da gangsta lean!


----------



## Don Pedro

_Did i forget to mention that the tube welded to the axle inside the coil is "EXHUAST PIPE" :roflmao:_


----------



## KAKALAK

Wtf


----------



## luis707

Seen this junk for sale its a cutlass suppose to be set up for airbags and C-notched hno::barf:


----------



## MUFASA

OLDSKOOLWAYS said:


> 10inch cylindres?:dunno:


Does it get to the bumper :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK

MUFASA said:


> Does it get to the bumper :dunno:


:rofl:


----------



## TORONTO

This whole topic should be deleted and buried for good! :roflmao:
Government going to come in here and start making new laws!!! :roflmao:


----------



## lone star

TORONTO said:


> This whole topic should be deleted and buried for good! :roflmao:
> Government going to come in here and start making new laws!!! :roflmao:


That is a very valid point....


----------



## regallowlow187

hey now i need this topic to make me feel better about my half ass drunkin work.......





TORONTO said:


> This whole topic should be deleted and buried for good! :roflmao:
> Government going to come in here and start making new laws!!! :roflmao:


----------



## LOWRIDER3

Hydros said:


> Top video was pretty funny watching them go back n forth like that. Wonder how it looks on fast forward and playing that Benny Hill tune.


What the hell was in the bumper? I never seen three people have to carry a bumper


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Purple Haze said:


> What you got on this plumbing??


U know u went to home depot for them. Sup chip


----------



## ICED BOXX




----------



## budgetblueoval

ICED BOXX said:


>



i have acually done that before


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

ICED BOXX said:


>


About as bad as a hydraulic company giving coarse thread connector nuts and telling the customer to force it over the fine threads for better connection


----------



## dogbonekustoms

^^You know what? At the local hydro store ive been told just that! LOL

As for those noids, doesnt look too good. I welded 2 bolts togheter, just two tacks one on each opposite side. Not the best but looks clean enuff for me.


----------



## Biscaynedenny

Biscaynedenny said:


> 1980?


It hed tractor trailor wire harness for cord,big shit like 14 gauge lol


----------



## TORONTO

LOWRIDER3 said:


> What the hell was in the bumper? I never seen three people have to carry a bumper


Plastic... It makes it lighter for racing... Usually it takes 5-6 people to carry one of those bumpers


----------



## Lowrider19

CoupeDTS said:


> i never seen that beginning part of the impala gettin hopped on :wow:


 I remember seeing the rim come off at the very beginning. That was at the only Macon,GA LRM show in '02? I think.....


----------



## dogbonekustoms

This aint bad either....so much fail.


----------



## Martian

this came to get the pumps and cylinders re-built and we found this.....lol


----------



## regallowlow187

Wowzers 





Martian said:


> this came to get the pumps and cylinders re-built and we found this.....lol
> 
> View attachment 597213
> View attachment 597212
> View attachment 597211


----------



## MINT'Z

Martian said:


> this came to get the pumps and cylinders re-built and we found this.....lol
> 
> View attachment 597213
> View attachment 597212
> View attachment 597211


Is that bad?


----------



## npazzin

threwup twice watchin them vids!


----------



## lowlowboy

Martian said:


> this came to get the pumps and cylinders re-built and we found this.....lol
> 
> View attachment 597213
> View attachment 597212
> View attachment 597211


Buddys has got more to worry about then pumps and cylinders


----------



## Purple Haze

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> U know u went to home depot for them. Sup chip


You know how I roll! Team Fuck it, it works lol... Straight from my boy Jermaine haha

Im chillin.. How you been bro?


----------



## KAKALAK

TORONTO said:


> This whole topic should be deleted and buried for good! :roflmao:
> Government going to come in here and start making new laws!!! :roflmao:


good point lol


----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## 440sled

Looks like that would be fun to work on.....not.


----------



## jtheshowstoppper

bumper?


----------



## eric64impala

Some top notch welding


----------



## AzsMostHated

what the fuck


----------



## 78Malibu

DJ Englewood said:


>


Lol wtf? And when it hops?


----------



## slo

78Malibu said:


> Lol wtf? And when it hops?


grounds out on trunk

:dunno:


----------



## slo

some car i bought for parts recently. other than being CCE set up seems fine just dirty, but the craftsmanship.. my god


----------



## Big_Money

The worse thing in that trunk is the CCE pumps.


----------



## BRAVO

Big_Money said:


> The worse thing in that trunk is the CCE pumps.


whats the differince from a CCE pump and the next brand pump? other than ugly backing plates


----------



## 416impala

BRAVO said:


> whats the differince from a CCE pump and the next brand pump? other than ugly backing plates



i seen their chrome cylinder tops pop off and smash out a back window before, oil sprayed the entire interior. fun times :thumbsup:


----------



## regallowlow187

ive got no complaints with CCE, ran multiple setups with them and work fine for me


----------



## unforgiven50insp

eric64impala said:


> Some top notch welding




:wow: WTF!


----------



## edelmiro13

BRAVO said:


> whats the differince from a CCE pump and the next brand pump? other than ugly backing plates


I agree with u with the backing plates they need to go back to the drawing board on those.... It's like the sole reason why I have not ever bought a set up from them


----------



## cuate64

edelmiro13 said:


> I agree with u with the backing plates they need to go back to the drawing board on those.... It's like the sole reason why I have not ever bought a set up from them


x10000


----------



## caprice on dz

Martian said:


> this came to get the pumps and cylinders re-built and we found this.....lol
> 
> View attachment 597213
> View attachment 597212
> View attachment 597211


WOW! I'm getting ready to install my first setup but even I know that is some half ass wrong shit


----------



## slo

phatz said:


> i seen their chrome cylinder tops pop off and smash out a back window before, oil sprayed the entire interior. fun times :thumbsup:


x2 seen the same. 


its like they welded a nut on a steel pipe..


----------



## 416impala

They had a worse rep before
I Remember when everybody used to love and run lona and sons


----------



## Big_Money

BRAVO said:


> whats the differince from a CCE pump and the next brand pump? other than ugly backing plates


Cylinders are shity, back plates too. No steel blocks, coils suck ass and I haven't seen a cce pump in lowrider of the year.


----------



## BRAVO

Big_Money said:


> Cylinders are shity, back plates too. No steel blocks, coils suck ass and I haven't seen a cce pump in lowrider of the year.


Pumps Is all the same stuff guy..only differance is they may have had a different machine shop drill holes in thier block, thats it.


----------



## big pimpin

edelmiro13 said:


> I agree with u with the backing plates they need to go back to the drawing board on those.... It's like the sole reason why I have not ever bought a set up from them


'


FYI you can opt for regular backing plates instead of the large CCE ones on any order. The normal ones are nice.


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

eric64impala said:


> Some top notch welding


LMAO :roflmao:guys aren't afraid to ride their shit...


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

HATTERS GONA HATT :nicoderm:


----------



## CHUKO 204

eric64impala said:


> Some top notch welding


HOLY:wow:


----------



## DruDown62

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92qDaWVENJI


----------



## The_Golden_One

DruDown62 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92qDaWVENJI


So much fail.


----------



## Lil Razo

eric64impala said:


> Some top notch welding


Reminds me of nerds candy


----------



## KERRBSS

eric64impala said:


> Some top notch welding


Those plates are fit perfect. Not even a gap 
:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

Wow!!!!


----------



## cuate64

DruDown62 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92qDaWVENJI


yeah i always see it here around town..its a piece of shit!!!


----------



## marquis_on_3

DruDown62 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92qDaWVENJI



and i can fart louder then that


----------



## TheMechanic

DruDown62 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=92qDaWVENJI


That shit looks hella dangerous


----------



## Biscaynedenny

SIX1RAG said:


> Those plates are fit perfect. Not even a gap
> :thumbsup:


I kno dudes who really weld like that!!!


----------



## baggedout81

can hear them u joints just screaming for help!!!! I love the factory spring 2 link


----------



## chino81

SMOOTH STYLE said:


> EMPIRE CUSTOMS said:
> 
> 
> 
> *all we could do was cut it out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats right,... they actually mixed cement with gravel!... i seen bags of cement when i was a kid,... but never mixed..lol
> *
> oh hell no! ..... so thats the secret to hitting back bumper!.:rofl:  ill bet theres more hidden secrets in that car we dont know yet! keep us posted..
Click to expand...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:tears:


----------



## OUTHOPU

It's hard to believe people are still doing such horrible work. There is no reason for it with all the info,pics, and videos on the net these days.


----------



## big pimpin

Oh its still going down unfortunately.


----------



## big pimpin

This how I took these custom extendable tas out of the rear. Axle was off a few inches to one side.


----------



## Lil Razo

I had a 67 at the shop with some bs like that twisted them right off from threewheelin and a dude from the same club has a fire engine red cutlass with a channel bridge thats upside down and too close to the rear end so when he drops it it bends his arms and sits on the rear end lol


----------



## OUTHOPU

:facepalm:


----------



## Skim

eric64impala said:


> Some top notch welding


looks like it was welded with aquarium pebble


----------



## Hydros

You know it's kinda nice when you go LOCO hopping your ride and don't give a FU*K what happens or how much it takes to fix it, if it can even be fixed. That's what it's about, "LOS LOCOs" and loving hopping, they make the best of a show!!!


----------



## 85cutlasslolo

713Lowriderboy said:


>


least he has a good dump


----------



## Hydros

85cutlasslolo said:


> least he has a good dump


That image is looking pretty good, until I seen both pumps being plumbed to smaller checks and hose


----------



## doctahouse

Hydros said:


> That image is looking pretty good, until I seen both pumps being plumbed to smaller checks and hose


Same car...... Never ran a trunk lid because the dump sat too high.


----------



## LunaticMark

doctahouse said:


>


This leaves me absolutely speechless...


----------



## hopndropdownunder

doctahouse said:


> Same car...... Never ran a trunk lid because the dump sat too high.


that setup on the rear is pretty ingenius converting it to a 3 link setup or y-bone like on impalas, i like it. wonder if it worked well.


----------



## Hydros

doctahouse said:


> Same car...... Never ran a trunk lid because the dump sat too high.


If this is what I think it is PM ME, show some more pics, some guys were hated on even thinking of this!!!


----------



## Big_Money

big pimpin said:


> This how I took these custom extendable tas out of the rear. Axle was off a few inches to one side.
> View attachment 628251


stupid ass who made them and the stupid ass pointing at them.


----------



## monteloco

doctahouse said:


> Same car...... Never ran a trunk lid because the dump sat too high.


im digging that rear 3 link set up,,, i like it


----------



## Dylante63

That would not work well with the way the ball joint is mounted.


----------



## KingsWood

Havr you actually ran it? I dont see why that piwerball would not work. It has no side to side movement. So it should run well. I wish the owner would apeak up so we would kno how well it works. I am tempted to try it out


----------



## hopndropdownunder

KingsWood said:


> Havr you actually ran it? I dont see why that piwerball would not work. It has no side to side movement. So it should run well. I wish the owner would apeak up so we would kno how well it works. I am tempted to try it out


X2


----------



## Lil Razo

It looks like it would have trouble if u was to lift up the rear wit some 10ins i wouldn't mind seen this shit in action


----------



## peter_k

Very Nice Discussion.


----------



## Hydros

doctahouse said:


> Same car...... Never ran a trunk lid because the dump sat too high.


On this setup, I'd like to learn more, any links? Like the reason he used a cylinder, and why it worked or did not work. I just want to see, if it can be an viable option to have the rod adjustable and how would it be made to work correctly. I'm just into this kind of stuff. If anyone can provide links of more info, thanks. --- I'd like to see a pic of the dump/setup. 

If anyone else has an new idea, mechanical issue, LMK. I keep all info confidential.


----------



## doctahouse

There is no links or more pictures of this setup. The car was done in 2007, driven only a few times. The owner and his builder/designer and I didn't see I to eye. The last appearance was fall of 2008.

There is no cylinder attached to the powerball. It is a wishbone with powerball used instead of a rod end.

I posted the same pic once before on here and Ron from BMH had said at that he had considered the idea. I'm sure if it had marketability, he would have produced the product.

My view is that drive ability is very low. Anytime you hit the gas, the pinion will want to lift up. Hit the brakes, it will tip down. The ball has radius in which the pinion can freely travel. The amount of force your driveline has would very hard on that fine thread bolt. I personally look at it as a disaster in its current form.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

The idea was a pretty good one but as for the long run it wouldn't be affective. But A for trying though.


----------



## baggedout81

Very good point


Does anyone remember a company sometime here in the last few years that made a "double wish bone" or something like that? I'm pretty sure it was made for x-frames.But i could be wrong.Either way i'll try an look fora pic


----------



## hopndropdownunder

that actual powerball may not be ideal but it shows what can be done.
most reputable manufacturers powerballs have good solid thread i would think it would hold up.
i havent had powerball troubles before in the proper location and they are under alot of stresses etc.
it deserves more investigating


----------



## cuate64

Hi Low did this one two weeks ago...


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Never knew they was in business


----------



## BRADFORD

*Dont turn right lol*


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

:roflmao:mr dontgiveafuck


----------



## KingsWood

doctahouse said:


> There is no links or more pictures of this setup. The car was done in 2007, driven only a few times. The owner and his builder/designer and I didn't see I to eye. The last appearance was fall of 2008.
> 
> There is no cylinder attached to the powerball. It is a wishbone with powerball used instead of a rod end.
> 
> I posted the same pic once before on here and Ron from BMH had said at that he had considered the idea. I'm sure if it had marketability, he would have produced the product.
> 
> My view is that drive ability is very low. Anytime you hit the gas, the pinion will want to lift up. Hit the brakes, it will tip down. The ball has radius in which the pinion can freely travel. The amount of force your driveline has would very hard on that fine thread bolt. I personally look at it as a disaster in its current form.




Makes sence


----------



## dekay24

doctahouse said:


> There is no links or more pictures of this setup. The car was done in 2007, driven only a few times. The owner and his builder/designer and I didn't see I to eye. The last appearance was fall of 2008.
> 
> There is no cylinder attached to the powerball. It is a wishbone with powerball used instead of a rod end.
> 
> I posted the same pic once before on here and Ron from BMH had said at that he had considered the idea. I'm sure if it had marketability, he would have produced the product.
> 
> My view is that drive ability is very low. Anytime you hit the gas, the pinion will want to lift up. Hit the brakes, it will tip down. The ball has radius in which the pinion can freely travel. The amount of force your driveline has would very hard on that fine thread bolt. I personally look at it as a disaster in its current form.


was this the "rainbow glitter" linc?

i remember seeing something like that on it and at first thinking "what a good idea", but then after less than 30sec of thought realized what kinda weak links there were, and how wrong this could go.

wasnt there like a 3 foot dangling rear brake line too???


----------



## Texaswayz

Sad so sad


----------



## doctahouse

dekay24 said:


> was this the "rainbow glitter" linc?
> 
> i remember seeing something like that on it and at first thinking "what a good idea", but then after less than 30sec of thought realized what kinda weak links there were, and how wrong this could go.
> 
> wasnt there like a 3 foot dangling rear brake line too???


we called it "fishy"

You're right about the brake it was way too long. I forgot all about that.


----------



## UniqueIndividual82

*wtf*


----------



## Next level customs

In regards to the hi low wish wish bone don't think he would build it if it did not work 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR




----------



## FLA813DOVER

holy fuck this got life again


----------



## 86 Limited

Smh he welded that shit right to the diff. Idiot


----------



## Duez

86 Limited said:


> Smh he welded that shit right to the diff. Idiot


Best way to do it. That 3" channel is ugly. A


----------



## Hannibal Lector

True


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop

aww shit my first one....lol I was 17 had a wrecked 65 hardtop..my older brother gave me an old ass hydraulic set up that he had it the 80's...lol waterman dump's n shit lmao....it was a learning experience that's for sure..worked good tho..id charge my batteries until they were HOT...then watch out...until the frame snapped


----------



## bayarea65ssdroptop

aww shit my first one....lol I was 17 had a wrecked 1,200 dollar 65 impala hardtop..my older brother gave me an old ass hydraulic set up that he had it the 80's...lol waterman dump's n shit lmao....it was a learning experience that's for sure..worked good tho..id charge my batteries until they were HOT...then watch out...until the frame snapped..best way to learn how I looked at it...a good friend of mine into lowrider...danny souse had his guy welder from the school district patched my frame all up hahaha...hoppin all over agiain shit!! he was crackin up


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

This is what I want to do with my powerballs. I think it looks way cleaner than the c channel :thumbsup:


----------



## Next level customs

Pretty clean 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 86 Limited

I had the c channel on my regal. Came out clean plus it elevated the powerball about an inch or so for a ill extra overall height when locked up lol


----------



## Lil Razo

I worked on this cutlass at arts tire market they had welded some 4inch blocks on the rear end so the spring can sit higher (it used to have big wheels)well the new owner though it would be a good idea to weld the powerball on top of it with some 8in cylinders  as soon as he pulled out his drive way and lifted up the rear the whole rear end came out from under the car and bent his stock lower trailing arms to shit


----------



## Lil Razo

Here's another one i had replace a pair of lower a arms on a show cutlass from rollerzonly cause the new owner wanted to chrome and engrave the originals so he took them to get chromed.but didn't like the.little tab on.the side so he grinded it off and finish chroming them he put them on along with chrome tie rods and all that good shit so he rolled out the shop took a left turn and all his tie rods shifted over and bent apparently the tab he grinded off was like a lil stopper took keep the wheel from turning to far so he had to buy another set of lower a arms


----------



## Next level customs

Lol some ppl don't get it leave shit alone 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## HARDLUCK88

cuate64 said:


> Hi Low did this one two weeks ago...
> View attachment 632060


seems legit? :dunno:


----------



## Next level customs

Don't see y it would not work 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## HARDLUCK88

dirty. said:


> They had a worse rep before
> I Remember when everybody used to love and run lona and sons


damn havent heard that name in awhile


----------



## Lil Razo

Here is another one my homie bought this 78 regal off some white guy who owned a muffler shop he did all the work himself and it was pretty clean but the guy had no idea what he was doing (setup wise) so when he put the power balls on the rear he put the at an akward ass angle the cylinder was pretty much pushing on the powerball cup not the rear end and the channel for the power ball was spot welded so when homie went to drop the side the cylinder broke all that shit and shot into the ground we managed to get the spring to sit back in there but the cylinder (still full of fluid) was just shredding against the ground all the way home throwin sparks like a muthafucka


----------



## IMPALA863

Pics holmes. Nobody wants to hear a mofukn story :twak:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO




----------



## SANxPLAYERSxDIEGO

Wtf damn


----------



## charles85

PAKO PRIMERO said:


>


AND THE NEW CHAMP OF 2013.....!!!!


----------



## maximus63

hno:


----------



## Next level customs

charles85 said:


> AND THE NEW CHAMP OF 2013.....!!!!


That's a Lil fucked they straight murdered that frame look at the page number 187 ha ha 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Easy fix lol


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

Saw it on FB


----------



## Lil Razo

IMPALA863 said:


> Pics holmes. Nobody wants to hear a mofukn story :twak:


Sorry homie no pics guess u gonna have to learn how to read


----------



## KingsWood

No i agree, NOBODY is reading the bullshit without pics. Its just blah blah blah if u really kno whats up


----------



## blackcherry 84

PAKO PRIMERO said:


>


:wow: wtf!! did a grenade go off under that frame???


----------



## 352cutty86

PAKO PRIMERO said:


>


Dam rookies....


----------



## 86 Limited

Lol


----------



## Next level customs

Looks like some one can't weld to great ?????
View attachment 710097



Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Next level customs

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Next level customs

My bro said a shop in L V did this reinforcement 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Damn that's crazy shit right there.


----------



## Next level customs

Yea it sure. Is its pretty fucked up idk never seen that shit before 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## singlepumphopper

my boy sent me a pic of this custom rear end plate. What yall think. Talk about nice tight fit..lol.. (he found the pic on a thread here)


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Nice welds


----------



## 352cutty86

singlepumphopper said:


> my boy sent me a pic of this custom rear end plate. What yall think. Talk about nice tight fit..lol.. (he found the pic on a thread here)[/QUOTE
> 
> Whats wrong with it?..Ill give u my fkin addresses and ur more then welcome to come to my door step..You live in the nc. I'm not far from you..


----------



## 352cutty86




----------



## singlepumphopper

352cutty86 said:


> singlepumphopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my boy sent me a pic of this custom rear end plate. What yall think. Talk about nice tight fit..lol.. (he found the pic on a thread here)[/QUOTE
> 
> Whats wrong.., Ill give u my fkin addresses and ur more then welcome to come to my door step..You live in the nc. I'm not far from you..
> 
> 
> 
> well damm it must be yours then. Dint mean to hate just not my style. My bad!!!..lol
Click to expand...


----------



## singlepumphopper

352cutty86 said:


>


nice welds no doubt! !!..:thumbsup:


----------



## 352cutty86




----------



## jayscustoms

i second that homie i think that shit is tight wuts wrong wit it nothing i can see


----------



## jayscustoms

we all are here for the love of lowriding i know theres some shit that needs to be talked about but damn i think it some nice shit let all just get along lol


----------



## jayscustoms

cause i got my homies back 100%


----------



## singlepumphopper

jayscustoms said:


> we all are here for the love of lowriding i know theres some shit that needs to be talked about but damn i think it some nice shit let all just get along lol


lol what up homie. U ever get that bridge done??


----------



## jayscustoms

yea my homie 352cutty did it


----------



## singlepumphopper

jayscustoms said:


> yea my homie 352cutty did it


ahh shit thats what up. He use the square tubing or the channel after all. Small world homie tell your boy not to be mad..lol


----------



## jayscustoms

channel


singlepumphopper said:


> ahh shit thats what up. He use the square tubing or the channel after all. Small world homie tell your boy not to be mad..lol


----------



## 352cutty86

It's nothing but love...


----------



## charles85

352cutty86 said:


> singlepumphopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my boy sent me a pic of this custom rear end plate. What yall think. Talk about nice tight fit..lol.. (he found the pic on a thread here)[/QUOTE
> 
> Whats wrong with it?..Ill give u my fkin addresses and ur more then welcome to come to my door step..You live in the nc. I'm not far from you..
Click to expand...


----------



## singlepumphopper

charles85 said:


> 352cutty86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:
Click to expand...


----------



## singlepumphopper

jayscustoms said:


> channel


thats what up


----------



## jayscustoms

channel


----------



## jayscustoms

damn i posted that shit 3 times lol


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO

Redid the bridge in my friend Towncar, here's what's was in it, a 2 piece bridge, an read what they wrote on top of the bridge


----------



## Hannibal Lector

People will say something cuz its not a common look. But to me its not my style but A+ on effort and welds. I know its a lot stronger than most rearends out there.


----------



## 309whiteboy

what the fuckis that?!?!?!?! hydro wow for sure


713Lowriderboy said:


>


----------



## 309whiteboy

I found a good one!


----------



## Next level customs

309whiteboy said:


> View attachment 717274
> I found a good one!


This is no bueno 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Duez

352cutty86 said:


>


The work is good, but that thing is ugly as hell. Looks like something a tractor trailer would be built out of. Maybe building a rear-end out of thicker tubing or something would have been a better idea.


----------



## Airborne

309whiteboy said:


> View attachment 717274
> I found a good one!


tha's how they used to get rid of the butter fly...


----------



## 352cutty86

Lord Duez said:


> The work is good, but that thing is ugly as hell. Looks like something a tractor trailer would be built out of. Maybe building a rear-end out of thicker tubing or something would have been a better idea.


Its all good homie..I can understand shitty work but its far from it..Sorry it's not ur style homie..trust me its strong enough, i dont need to copy or follow in the footsteps Of others....At lease I have my own traits and will remain to do so..


----------



## Next level customs

That plate looks good to me dudes a dam good welder lol tractor trailers don't get that kinda quality 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## lowlowlow

I think it just needs a better finishing touch on the ends, looks kinda clunky


----------



## Hannibal Lector

352cutty86 said:


> Its all good homie..I can understand shitty work but its far from it..Sorry it's not ur style homie..trust me its strong enough, i dont need to copy or follow in the footsteps Of others....At lease I have my own traits and will remain to do so..


Like I said, a for welds and craftsmanship. I know that is stronger than a lot of rearends out there


----------



## 309whiteboy

its great work I must say but maybe tie the ends in a bit more. great welds tough. and it is super strong for sure


352cutty86 said:


>


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

Should install tail lights off a 65 in those holes or put some wheel chips. . . Those holes are just ugly. . Welding is done well :thumbsup:


----------



## Next level customs

Talk about a tough crowd lmao 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## regallowlow187

is it just me or are these powerballs mounted alil weird :scrutinize:




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## 352cutty86

regallowlow187 said:


> is it just me or are these powerballs mounted alil weird :scrutinize:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Now fellas this is what u should concider a tru... Hydraulic wow!...A tru hydraulic fk up..

Shit is this photoshopped?


----------



## KingsWood

Whats wrong? It looks bolted down good n tight to me lol


----------



## regallowlow187

shit like this makes me proud bout the drunk work I do to get a job done and still look better :happysad:


----------



## 352cutty86

regallowlow187 said:


> shit like this makes me proud bout the drunk work I do to get a job done and still look better :happysad:


Lol to funny... That's Shit is so fked it looks photoshop


----------



## Biscaynedenny

Thats fkdup,


----------



## npazzin

:uh:


----------



## KAKALAK

singlepumphopper said:


> my boy sent me a pic of this custom rear end plate. What yall think. Talk about nice tight fit..lol.. (he found the pic on a thread here)


super clean welds and I bet its strong as hell. I would try and tie the ends into the shock mounts for a cleaner look. But :thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK

npazzin said:


> that switchbox is funny, the only good use of a "pyramid" lol


lol flea market products LMAO


----------



## cuate64

Next level customs said:


> Don't see y it would not work
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


 I never said it wouldnt work..i posted that Hi Low wishbone in reference to the other wishbones in the previous posts..It looks legit to me also so... :dunno:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

KINDA LOOKS LIKE THEY CHROMED THE REAR END AND HAD HEIM JOINTS FIRST THEN DECIDED TO ADD POWERBALLS?


----------



## KAKALAK

BrownAzt3ka said:


> KINDA LOOKS LIKE THEY CHROMED THE REAR END AND HAD HEIM JOINTS FIRST THEN DECIDED TO ADD POWERBALLS?


I concur


----------



## cuate64

Some A-arms my homie gave me for free..no wonder he gave them to me lol pieces of shit indeed..


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

cuate64 said:


> Some A-arms my homie gave me for free..no wonder he gave them to me lol pieces of shit indeed..


THE METAL LOOKS LIKE ITS MISSING WELDS? AND THAT ISNT ENOUGH METAL CUT OUT TO CLEAR ANY TYPE OF CYLINDERS...


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS

Oh how I've missed this topic lol


----------



## LA COUNTY

:drama:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

advertised as reinforced . . . also from a lincoln towncar. . .I just see a single plate cover on the cylinder hole .. ..I'd say a little more effort and you would have a decent lower a arm, but that single plate ain't cut it :dunno:


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> advertised as reinforced . . . also from a lincoln towncar. . .I just see a single plate cover on the cylinder hole .. ..I'd say a little more effort and you would have a decent lower a arm, but that single plate ain't cut it :dunno:


The sides are plated............barely


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> The sides are plated............barely


bhahah good eye I had to turn my screen from the glare, I missed that shit :thumbsup:


----------



## LA COUNTY

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Duez




----------



## BIG RED

Checker plate :burn:


----------



## MUFASA

Canadian frame :burn:


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

BIG RED said:


> Checker plate :burn:





MUFASA said:


> Canadian frame :burn:


:burn::burn:


----------



## Eightyfour cutlass

:roflmao: lol guy in the back taking pics


----------



## big C

Duez said:


>


For all my og's on lil. This is not diamond plate lol.


----------



## Dumps

Ichiban is back!!!!!


----------



## KingsWood

Dumps said:


> Ichiban is back!!!!!


BAHAHA. First thing that came to mind...ichiban


----------



## chaddubbs86

big C said:


> For all my og's on lil. This is not diamond plate lol.


 cant hide money wtf


----------



## big pimpin

Lol awesomeness!!


----------



## BIG RED

MUFASA said:


> Canadian frame :burn:


:angry: eh


----------



## MUFASA

BIG RED said:


> :angry: eh


:roflmao: relax, u know u mah ***** :h5:


----------



## Duez




----------



## MUFASA

Duez said:


>


Just need chrome


----------



## KAKALAK

But do it hop?


----------



## Don Pedro

Duez said:


>



:barf:


----------



## slo

Duez said:


>


thought i was looking at a cpl of tortoises


----------



## IE HYDRAULICS

slo said:


> thought i was looking at a cpl of tortoises


×2


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

WTF? How is that possible?


----------



## binky79




----------



## down79

Wow


----------



## lowlowlow




----------



## bounce13

lowlowlow said:


>


Now you know why its in a junk yard


----------



## FLA813DOVER

id be in that bitch with a sawzall gettin them powerballs and cylinders lol


----------



## MUFASA

FLA813DOVER said:


> id be in that bitch with a sawzall gettin them powerballs and cylinders lol


They look like pro hopper equipment, they belong in the junkyard uffin:


----------



## DirtySanchez




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

DirtySanchez said:


>




:facepalm:


----------



## Lowridingmike

Whole time reading this topic on the edge of my seat like "I can't believe some of this stuff made it down the road... "


----------



## Duez




----------



## marquis_on_3

Duez said:


>



please explain this?


----------



## FLA813DOVER

look at it a lil harder lol. that shits double reinforce. and more ghetto shit lol


----------



## Level33

marquis_on_3 said:


> please explain this?


Its a tool to form the steel plate onto the frame


----------



## Duez

marquis_on_3 said:


> please explain this?


Hydraulic c-clamp. Here's mine.


----------



## marquis_on_3

Duez said:


> Hydraulic c-clamp. Here's mine.



yours looks better lol


----------



## marquis_on_3

Level33 said:


> Its a tool to form the steel plate onto the frame




did not know


----------



## big pimpin

MUFASA said:


> They look like pro hopper equipment, they belong in the junkyard uffin:


Hater! :wave:


----------



## BRADFORD

Wow


----------



## binky79

BRADFORD said:


> Wow


:roflmao: :roflmao: wtf


----------



## chaddubbs86

someone has a euro clip for sale lmao


BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> I'm telling you, alittle wax and a buffing wheel....it's an easy fix


----------



## Tapperos509C.C.

El Greengo said:


> :uh:


Dam who got down on the gold plating


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

uffin:


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO

I bridge on a car I was working on. 2 angles welded together.


----------



## Next level customs

Hey man dude was on a budget lmao 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KAKALAK

Looks thick though. Its not the ideal way to do it but at least they did it using thick walled angle


----------



## caprice on dz

probably would have been fine if the welds ran the full length of the joint, and maybe for added assurance they could have welded in a strip of flat stock, then again in the long run it would be cheaper and save time to just go to the local metal yard and buy 6 feet of C-channel


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Next level customs said:


> View attachment 710105
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App





Next level customs said:


> My bro said a shop in L V did this reinforcement
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Well I believe there is only 2...And that didnt come from us...LMAO


----------



## Next level customs

I don't think it would have come from u lol it's like some of the worst work I seen Maybe some back yard type operation idk 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Next level customs said:


> I don't think it would have come from u lol it's like some of the worst work I seen Maybe some back yard type operation idk
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


LOL.. IDK either, but the the back yard hitters do it better then some shops...Just saying... :facepalm:


----------



## Next level customs

Lol all I know is what the bro said lol and what I saw its fucked up for sure 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO

Next level customs said:


> Hey man dude was on a budget lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I know times are tough, but damn lol an this car suppose to be a hopper too


----------



## Next level customs

Lmao that's how it gains those extra inches....... ?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

So u think u had a bad day?


----------



## binky79

This car is on ebay.. The hole for the emergency disconnect :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 86 Limited

Smh


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wtf lol


----------



## Next level customs

Hmmm he should put that chrome trim for the doors around that hole 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## marquis_on_3

Next level customs said:


> Hmmm he should put that chrome trim for the doors around that hole
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App



puerto rican chrome?


----------



## KAKALAK

marquis_on_3 said:


> puerto rican chrome?


Yup flap disked and polished steel then clear coated


----------



## caprice on dz

binky79 said:


> This car is on ebay.. The hole for the emergency disconnect :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> View attachment 1318762


it gets better, you all have to see the rest of it, ratchet straps for battery hold downs, smdh 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chevrolet-I...c43238a32&item=121385486898&pt=US_Cars_Trucks


----------



## Next level customs

Lol are they at least green ratchet starts to match the car 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sergio187

Here are some pics of a monte carlo ls i picked up about an hour away from Louisville they used a torch to cut all the holes and welded the rack to the floor of the car. Now its getting a reinforced frame ready for it and fixing the floor in the trunk


----------



## Airborne

god damn!


----------



## KAKALAK

caprice on dz said:


> it gets better, you all have to see the rest of it, ratchet straps for battery hold downs, smdh
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chevrolet-I...c43238a32&item=121385486898&pt=US_Cars_Trucks


damn 10k


----------



## CadillacTom

caprice on dz said:


> it gets better, you all have to see the rest of it, ratchet straps for battery hold downs, smdh
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Chevrolet-I...c43238a32&item=121385486898&pt=US_Cars_Trucks


:scrutinize:


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

Bump:thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan

Wow, I can't believe this topic is still going after all these years. People are such half asses


----------



## regallowlow187

:|


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Somewhere in NC there's a ***** with this setup in his box chevy claiming to lowride "cali style". Entirely too much internet access is available to perform such shitty installs, but Ig since nobody's died as a direct result of one, they shall continue


----------



## Hydros

Remember now, years ago it was not how your setup looked and worked, it was that you had a set up.


----------



## Hydros

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> So u think u had a bad day?


that can be fixed


----------



## Hydros

talking about the burned up battery terminal on page 192 or 193


----------



## Brougham Dyste

Was that his lead hammer lol


----------



## regallowlow187

just seen this on craigslist seemed pretty sweet 





images hosting


----------



## binky79

^^ :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao: strong as fuck I bet lol


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

:roflmao:arms looks legit! lol! lol!


----------



## Emanuel2364

It looks like is going to take a bite on the cylinder.


----------



## LostInSanPedro

ATM_LAunitic said:


> View attachment 1552514
> 
> 
> View attachment 1552514
> 
> 
> View attachment 1552522
> 
> 
> Somewhere in NC there's a ***** with this setup in his box chevy claiming to lowride "cali style". Entirely too much internet access is available to perform such shitty installs, but Ig since nobody's died as a direct result of one, they shall continue


Can you explain what's wrong with this? I know it looks like a mess but I'm not really sure what I'm looking at. I don't do installs, just trying to learn something.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

The pumps and solenoids should be mounted to a metal rack thats welded to the frame. Batteries should be in a rack also.


----------



## convicted

:drama: top quality work done on this thread


----------



## LostInSanPedro

cashmoneyspeed said:


> The pumps and solenoids should be mounted to a metal rack thats welded to the frame. Batteries should be in a rack also.


Oh I thought this was a mock up hahaha. You mean he drives with all that shit rolling around?


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

LostInSanPedro said:


> Oh I thought this was a mock up hahaha. You mean he drives with all that shit rolling around?


Yes! I tell no lies lol


----------



## ATM_LAunitic




----------



## jonny blaze

ATM_LAunitic said:


> View attachment 1566154


THAT'S THAT EASY ACCESS SHIT RIGHT THERE.....WWWWOOOOOWWWW


----------



## npazzin

ATM_LAunitic said:


> View attachment 1566154


I've seen this type of shit from a tire shop around here


----------



## caprice on dz

BRADFORD said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/29-p...3rd-bild-up-topik-1992-cadillak-broham-2.html


I know this is old but the first time I saw it, skimmed thru dudes build, holy hell he can't be that much of a fucktard can he? I don't know what worse, the fucking spelling or his "fabrication" skills


----------



## Dumps

Link???


----------



## caprice on dz

Dumps said:


> Link???


if your referring to me its above the first pic in the quote


----------



## CoupeDTS

taken off facebook


----------



## MUFASA

caprice on dz said:


> I know this is old but the first time I saw it, skimmed thru dudes build, holy hell he can't be that much of a fucktard can he? I don't know what worse, the fucking spelling or his "fabrication" skills


Naw, bruh, he really is....


----------



## caprice on dz

CoupeDTS said:


> View attachment 1570106
> 
> taken off facebook


well that sure looks safe like nothing could possibly ever go wrong


----------



## npazzin

Spare adapters wey! LMOA


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

:thumbsup:


----------



## big pimpin

meeehhhh.... 48 volts on a back pump. Brand new....


----------



## Dumps

What gear is that????


----------



## MUFASA

big pimpin said:


> meeehhhh.... 48 volts on a back pump. Brand new....
> View attachment 1620642


Jb weld


----------



## plague

ATM_LAunitic said:


> View attachment 1566154


how do they stay straight


----------



## plague




----------



## binky79

plague said:


>


Hahaha one way to make sure it don't squeak. :roflmao:


----------



## wannabelowrider

Shoulda just cut it straight across and installed a bridge lol


----------



## big pimpin

Dumps said:


> What gear is that????


Supposedly a "rockford" under a different name. Wack is all I can say. :guns:


----------



## MUFASA

A hydraulics wow, but in a good way.


----------



## CoupeDTS

MUFASA said:


> A hydraulics wow, but in a good way.


previous poster to this might have something to say about this lol. post your video dan


----------



## MUFASA

CoupeDTS said:


> previous poster to this might have something to say about this lol. post your video dan


Aint nothn to say. Car does 55"with the bumper on, so should be 56/57" in the video. Car obviously has no weight and gets to the bumper fast.Single pump, 10 batts, theyre not even all across the back. Car works off of POWER, not leverage. I can still get 4" more without adding any weight or batteries :cheesy:


----------



## Dumps

Awesome Mufasa!!!
What reinforcements are done on the car? In the video it almost looks like all stress points.


----------



## MUFASA

Dumps said:


> Awesome Mufasa!!!
> What reinforcements are done on the car? In the video it almost looks like all stress points.


Yessir, stress points car. I have a few vids of this car but theyre on my cell phone and cant upload it directly to layitlow 

Oh, and thanks ! :biggrin:


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

MUFASA said:


> A hydraulics wow, but in a good way.


:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## CoupeDTS

MUFASA said:


> Aint nothn to say. Car does 55"with the bumper on, so should be 56/57" in the video. Car obviously has no weight and gets to the bumper fast.Single pump, 10 batts, theyre not even all across the back. Car works off of POWER, not leverage. I can still get 4" more without adding any weight or batteries :cheesy:


I agree, its good, its great! I would be proud too. Just sayin dan is another great non weight hopper who could post up a vid for us. Anyway, really nice editing on the vid too :thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

Ive seen Dans vids, we have even talked on the phone before regarding no weight hoppers.....


----------



## MinieMe209

MUFASA said:


> Ive seen Dans vids, we have even talked on the phone before regarding no weight hoppers.....


Omg shca :angry:


----------



## MUFASA

MinieMe209 said:


> Omg shca :angry:


SMCA always following me like a lost puppy :uh:


----------



## MUFASA

Gets to the bumper FAST. and NEVER dances in the ass.


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

MUFASA said:


> Gets to the bumper FAST. and NEVER dances in the ass.


What does rear hopping mean?


----------



## BRADFORD

Theres a 1000 lbs of lead behind the rear axle


----------



## binky79




----------



## REYXTC

Jesus tits!!!!!! ^^^^^


----------



## big pimpin

MUFASA said:


> Ive seen Dans vids, we have even talked on the phone before regarding no weight hoppers.....


:h5:

I got mine to 66" with no weight trying to max it out. I had to change a lot components in the system to get it to do that and it was tough to get it there. Still 12 batteries.


----------



## flaked85

big pimpin said:


> :h5:
> 
> I got mine to 66" with no weight trying to max it out. I had to change a lot components in the system to get it to do that and it was tough to get it there. Still 12 batteries.
> View attachment 1635745


:h5:


----------



## bodyman1979

big pimpin said:


> :h5:
> 
> I got mine to 66" with no weight trying to max it out. I had to change a lot components in the system to get it to do that and it was tough to get it there. Still 12 batteries.
> View attachment 1635745


 i luv this car! luv the vids on u tube! real street rider no trailer queen....


----------



## bodyman1979

MUFASA said:


> Yessir, stress points car. I have a few vids of this car but theyre on my cell phone and cant upload it directly to layitlow
> 
> Oh, and thanks ! :biggrin:


 damn back bumper baby!!!


----------



## MUFASA

bodyman1979 said:


> damn back bumper baby!!!


I recently did a lincoln for my other homie from a different club. Both these cars won a k.o.s. crown.

on another note, we need to get back to the topic at hand :happysad:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

MUFASA said:


> I recently did a lincoln for my other homie from a different club. Both these cars won a k.o.s. crown.
> 
> on another note, we need to get back to the topic at hand :happysad:


 OFF TOPIC



























































































J/K Big dogg


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE

MUFASA said:


> A hydraulics wow, but in a good way.


 thats what im talking about, no weight, cool video mufasa,:thumbsup:


----------



## MUFASA

SMOOTH STYLE said:


> thats what im talking about, no weight, cool video mufasa,:thumbsup:


Thx. Im getting tempted to squeeze more out of it soon. We will see what happens.


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Good shit mufasa.


----------



## Dumps

You did a video like this with your Cutlass, didn't you Mufasa?


----------



## MUFASA

Dumps said:


> You did a video like this with your Cutlass, didn't you Mufasa?


Yes i did. To many junk ass cars out there running around doing 40" with 300lbs in thetrunk. No need for that, dirty blue doing 55"+ with no weight, my cutty was doin 51" w no weight before i sold it.


----------



## MUFASA

Hannibal Lector said:


> Good shit mufasa.


:wave:


----------



## Dumps

Very nice!!!


----------



## BrownAzt3ka

MUFASA said:


> Yes i did. To many junk ass cars out there running around doing 40" with 300lbs in thetrunk. No need for that, dirty blue doing 55"+ with no weight, my cutty was doin 51" w no weight before i sold it.




Looking good Mufasa, I agree 100% on the weight issue..


----------



## flaked85

MUFASA said:


> Yes i did. To many junk ass cars out there running around doing 40" with 300lbs in thetrunk. No need for that, dirty blue doing 55"+ with no weight, my cutty was doin 51" w no weight before i sold it.


:yes::h5:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

BrownAzt3ka said:


> Looking good Mufasa, I agree 100% on the weight issue..


:wave:


----------



## CoupeDTS




----------



## BIG RED

CoupeDTS said:


> View attachment 1674345


WTF is going on here?????


----------



## binky79

CoupeDTS said:


> View attachment 1674345


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

Custom headers


----------



## plague

CoupeDTS said:


> View attachment 1674345


Is this that new old school furnace set up i been hearing about


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

CoupeDTS said:


> View attachment 1674345


More pics of the entire car please. Dodge 4 cylinder?


----------



## Airborne

Looks like a joke. Cool sculpture, but if they really thought it would work...


----------



## sergio187

had to post this 
http://rockford.craigslist.org/cto/5059725185.html


----------



## bodyman1979

sergio187 said:


> had to post this
> http://rockford.craigslist.org/cto/5059725185.html


 wow!!! pumps bolted to the floor batteries with ratchet straps....6500$


----------



## bodyman1979

200 PSI I didn't know you could do that!! how many volts to the nose???


MUFASA said:


> Thx. Im getting tempted to squeeze more out of it soon. We will see what happens.


----------



## 85cutlasslolo

Professionally installed set up can't get better then that


----------



## plague

sergio187 said:


> had to post this
> http://rockford.craigslist.org/cto/5059725185.html


THEY USED NO METAL RACK AT ALL NEVER SEEN THAT


----------



## lowlowlow

Had to upload that one, it's a keeper








Props for keeping it neat and symmetrical?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

lowlowlow said:


> Had to upload that one, it's a keeper
> View attachment 1694057
> 
> 
> Props for keeping it neat and symmetrical?


Would look decent with a rack under it. Wow


----------



## binky79

:wow: :wow:


----------



## lowlowlow

Ready for chrome!


----------



## wannabelowrider

lowlowlow said:


> Ready for chrome!


What are people thinking when they build shit like this


----------



## 86 Limited

wannabelowrider said:


> What are people thinking when they build shit like this


Prolly sum thin like " meh good enough one step closer to hitting switches!!" :roflmao:


----------



## JustCruisin

lowlowlow said:


> Ready for chrome!


How much shipped?!


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR

http://www.ichibanhydraulics.com/reinf.html


----------



## CoupeDTS

With pictures like that ill bet business is booming


----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR




----------



## ILL BEHAVIOR




----------



## wannabelowrider

That's some quality work right there lol


----------



## npazzin

Im Gonna be sick!


----------



## CoupeDTS

Practice doesnt always make perfect


----------



## wannabelowrider

CoupeDTS said:


> Practice doesnt always make perfect


Lol


----------



## Dumps

I remember when they posted a picture of diamond plate that was welded to the rear arches of a car and they tried to claim it was not diamond plate. Lol


----------



## Hydros

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> http://www.ichibanhydraulics.com/reinf.html


Those welds are looking better and better.


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

wannabelowrider said:


> Lol


----------



## 84euroclipbrougham

Dumps said:


> I remember when they posted a picture of diamond plate that was welded to the rear arches of a car and they tried to claim it was not diamond plate. Lol


Yup^^^


----------



## bounce13

That's old shit, but its still funny as hell. Lol


----------



## 85cutlasslolo

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


> http://www.ichibanhydraulics.com/reinf.html


Where this shop at so I can start getting this done to my car:roflmao::facepalm:


----------



## BRADFORD

Lol


----------



## Airborne

ILL BEHAVIOR said:


>


Pretty sure that diff cover has never been off that rear end. 

That looks like about 120 pounds of wire. Ill bet they welded it all real fuckin fast boiling that old tired diff fluid.

Quallity frame work, i loved it when this dude popped up proud like he got his first boner and had to show everyone. Lol


----------



## JustCruisin

BRADFORD said:


> Lol












Ah, I see.. :nicoderm: the pumps and noids are grounded because of the sheet metal screwed to the plywood! :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK

84euroclipbrougham said:


> View attachment 1700161


Dope..... Yeah hes on dope


----------



## Hydros

Actually I'm kinda liking the idea of reinforcing the front of the diff cover. With a little modification, you could even bolt the reinforcement to the pumpkin.


----------



## Hydros

JustCruisin said:


> <img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachments/hydraulics/1750481d1442455667-hydraulics-wows-00y0y_irjbcvjfs6g_600x450.jpg" alt="" border="0"><br>
> <br>
> Ah, I see.. <img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/nicoderm.gif" alt="" title=":nicoderm:" smilieid="44" class="inlineimg" border="0"> the pumps and noids are grounded because of the sheet metal screwed to the plywood! <img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/roflmao.gif" alt="" title=":roflmao:" smilieid="12" class="inlineimg" border="0">


This is a sad day for hydraulics. I'm betting when the owner has the cash and time, it will look fine, unless the owner is a prep boy, and just gives up.


----------



## 48chevyfleet

JustCruisin said:


> Ah, I see.. :nicoderm: the pumps and noids are grounded because of the sheet metal screwed to the plywood! :roflmao:


Damn


----------



## chaddubbs86

At least he hid the batterys truly kustom lmfao


----------



## KAKALAK

He needs LEDs to make them light up


----------



## CoupeDTS

fuckin idiot, shouldve went with 1" wood instead of 3/4


----------



## Hydros

CoupeDTS said:


> fuckin idiot, shouldve went with 1" wood instead of 3/4


Not to sound like a kiss-up, but that is pretty funny. 2x4 for the frame, at the least.


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO




----------



## mr.63supersport619

wow


----------



## mr.63supersport619

damn :ugh:


----------



## mr.63supersport619

UNIDOS said:


> When 3 wheeling attacks... this happend in VA at about 80 MPH from what I am told, who said you can't bust a 3 at high speed


:ugh:


----------



## Airborne

God damn


----------



## CoupeDTS

JustCruisin said:


> Ah, I see.. :nicoderm: the pumps and noids are grounded because of the sheet metal screwed to the plywood! :roflmao:











This is before the accident... much better :nosad:


----------



## regallowlow187

Definitely looks better out of the vehicle lol, well worth it for $250


----------



## regallowlow187

Everything almost looked new and batts were only a few months old.


----------



## regallowlow187




----------



## wannabelowrider

Pics probably were taken before the install lol


----------



## regallowlow187

Them pics are after I pulled the setup out and bought it. The plywood made for a quick removal lol


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

regallowlow187 said:


> Them pics are after I pulled the setup out and bought it. The plywood made for a quick removal lol


Any more pics of the vehicle?


----------



## Airborne

fuckin score man. I wish there were more lowriders out here. Although I did get a hell of a deal on 3 fenner pumps from a kid who didn't know what they were...


----------



## lone star

I had those exact pumps n motors back n day


----------



## regallowlow187

This is what they came out of...


----------



## RobLBC

LIL poster Tintest's hopping a arms, lol


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

RobLBC said:


> LIL poster Tintest's hopping a arms, lol
> View attachment 1915025


Thats from that dude from floridas 70 Chrysler on juice. Torsion bar car. The build up is on here


----------



## RobLBC

ATM_LAunitic said:


> Thats from that dude from floridas 70 Chrysler on juice. Torsion bar car. The build up is on here


Naw it belongs to Tintest now. That idiot got took and traded a mint condition 2 door 60 Impala for that monstrosity.


----------



## RobLBC

Ttt


----------

